# The next opera you're going to see



## Kieran

In the spirit of the thread about your first opera, let's look forward too.

Next week we're on the road to Prague, to hear Don Giovanni in the Estates Theatre where it was first performed. Really looking forward to this one. The fact that Wolfie stood in the pit directing the traffic will resonate with me in the stalls.

For me, although Figaro is simply perfect, Don Giovanni has a power and magnificence that transcends even the musical form. Figaro has a _holy ending_ of forgiveness and reconciliation: Don Giovanni has a _religious ending_ of retribution and justice. The different versions of it only add to its mystery and intrigue. I may actually hear the Vienna version - in Prague.

I recently saw a production of this in the ENO in London, where the orchestra and cast were marvelous, but the direction and production were awful. The stage sets wheeled distractingly about the place, the Don did a quick costume change, and from being a plausible, dangerous and sharp-suited predator he suddenly looked like Kevin the Teenager, with a hoodie under his jacket. The supper scene was appallingly directed, and maybe worst of all, they put the music in different sequences, to help with the drama, as the director said. Mozart would have been proud of their efforts, no doubt.

They re-arranged the mandolin canzonetta as a reflective aria, instead of another attempt to seduce a maid, so now they had the Don praising an ideal, non-existent woman, who had he met her, he would have been spared a life of rape, seduction and murder. It was an act of treason towards the script, actually, and I wondered why modern theatre has to analyse things so.

Anyway, rant over. I hope next week's production is traditional, potent and they leave nothing out. It occured to me that in the squaring off of composers deaths, had Mozart died at the same age as Schubert, he'd still have witnessed the premier of this unsurpassable work. I believe it's the pinnacle of theatrical music, a fury and a tickle at the same time, music that can be both poignant and satirical in the same bar.

That's my next opera, what's yours? :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm going to see Nixon in China in May.


----------



## deggial

Kieran said:


> They re-arranged the mandolin canzonetta as a reflective aria, instead of another attempt to seduce a maid, so now they had the Don praising an ideal, non-existent woman, who had he met her, he would have been spared a life of rape, seduction and murder. It was an act of treason towards the script, actually, and I wondered why modern theatre has to analyse things so


I dislike these "clever" attempts from directors, as well. Mozart's music lends itself to modern stagings very well, but not when they're overwrought. I think the worst is still *that* Ascanio in Alba (poor Prina!). Even if you think the libretto is weak you should still try to work with what's there and make the best of it, instead of coming up with _your own_ brainless ideas. Hesus!

anyway, speaking of Don Giovanni, I just watched the one with Siepi and Furtwangler from 1954 = heaven. And I kinda envy you for seeing DG in Prague. There's something to be said about venues of historical importance for the work.

my next opera outing is Nabucco in April, unless I make some last minute decisions in between. I have a love/hate relationship with Verdi, but I really enjoy Nabucco, so I'm expecting a lovely evening.


----------



## sospiro

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm going to see Nixon in China in May.


Where? This is an opera I'd love to see.


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> my next opera outing is Nabucco in April, unless I make some last minute decisions in between. I have a love/hate relationship with Verdi, but I really enjoy Nabucco, so I'm expecting a lovely evening.


Domingo or Nucci?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

sospiro said:


> Where? This is an opera I'd love to see.


Melbourne, Australia.

One of the reasons why I love Victorian Opera much mor than Opera Australia is because they do more of the less mainstream operas. Opera Australia does La Bohème every second year. That says it all on how conservative their programming is. Victorian Opera on the other hand does heaps more less frequently performed stuff, including the Australian premiere of Carter's "What Next?"


----------



## sospiro

Kieran said:


> In the spirit of the thread about your first opera, let's look forward too.


Great thread! I love reading about other people's opera plans & trips.



Kieran said:


> Next week we're on the road to Prague, to hear Don Giovanni in the Estates Theatre where it was first performed. Really looking forward to this one. The fact that Wolfie stood in the pit directing the traffic will resonate with me in the stalls.
> 
> For me, although Figaro is simply perfect, Don Giovanni has a power and magnificence that transcends even the musical form. Figaro has a _holy ending_ of forgiveness and reconciliation: Don Giovanni has a _religious ending_ of retribution and justice. The different versions of it only add to its mystery and intrigue. I may actually hear the Vienna version - in Prague.


Oh wow! That is going to be really special.



Kieran said:


> I recently saw a production of this in the ENO in London, where the orchestra and cast were marvelous, but the direction and production were awful. The stage sets wheeled distractingly about the place, the Don did a quick costume change, and from being a plausible, dangerous and sharp-suited predator he suddenly looked like Kevin the Teenager, with a hoodie under his jacket. The supper scene was appallingly directed, and maybe worst of all, they put the music in different sequences, to help with the drama, as the director said. Mozart would have been proud of their efforts, no doubt.
> 
> They re-arranged the mandolin canzonetta as a reflective aria, instead of another attempt to seduce a maid, so now they had the Don praising an ideal, non-existent woman, who had he met her, he would have been spared a life of rape, seduction and murder. It was an act of treason towards the script, actually, and I wondered why modern theatre has to analyse things so.


Oh dear 



Kieran said:


> Anyway, rant over. I hope next week's production is traditional, potent and they leave nothing out. It occurred to me that in the squaring off of composers deaths, had Mozart died at the same age as Schubert, he'd still have witnessed the premier of this unsurpassable work. I believe it's the pinnacle of theatrical music, a fury and a tickle at the same time, music that can be both poignant and satirical in the same bar.
> 
> That's my next opera, what's yours? :tiphat:


I hope the production is everything you hope for.

My next opera is L'amour des trois oranges in Amsterdam. It's a revival of the Laurent Pelly production which is available on DVD.










I've been looking forward to this trip for well over a year and although I've been to Amsterdam before I've not been to the opera.


----------



## emiellucifuge

On Monday Im going to the ENO for The Barber of Seville, a classic production apparently by Jonathan Miller


----------



## Kieran

emiellucifuge said:


> On Monday Im going to the ENO for The Barber of Seville, a classic production apparently by Jonathan Miller


I'd be curious to hear about it, given my experience with Don Giovanni... :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

The Love for Three Oranges! What a title, sounds great. Don't know much about Prokoviev...


----------



## emiellucifuge

Kieran said:


> I'd be curious to hear about it, given my experience with Don Giovanni... :tiphat:


Well Ive been to the ENO a few times before;
A weird Giulio Cesar and an absolutely fantastic Traviata.


----------



## MAuer

_Don Giovanni _for me, too, coming up in June.


----------



## sospiro

MAuer said:


> _Don Giovanni _for me, too, coming up in June.


Whereabouts?


----------



## RobertoDevereux

I've got Don Carlos at the Royal Opera in London in May. Trying to decide whether to go see Rossini's La Donna del Lago with Florez and DiDonato and Berg's Wozzeck.

I saw the Love for Three Organges a few years ago at the Bolshoi in Moscow. Too... weird(?) to say I liked it, but Prokofiev always has something to offer!

RD


----------



## sospiro

RobertoDevereux said:


> I've got Don Carlos at the Royal Opera in London in May.


And me. And _Die Zauberflöte_



RobertoDevereux said:


> Trying to decide whether to go see Rossini's La Donna del Lago with Florez and DiDonato


Going to give this a miss



RobertoDevereux said:


> and Berg's Wozzeck


Haven't seen this & want to see Simon K's



RobertoDevereux said:


> I saw the Love for Three Oranges a few years ago at the Bolshoi in Moscow. Too... weird(?) to say I liked it, but Prokofiev always has something to offer!
> RD


Yes, 'oranges' is an acquired taste. :devil: So envious that you've been to the Bolshoi. What else have you seen there?


----------



## deggial

sospiro said:


> Domingo or Nucci?


Nucci. I think the Domingo tickets are long gone and I've only come around to Verdi this past month


----------



## deggial

RobertoDevereux said:


> Trying to decide whether to go see Rossini's La Donna del Lago with Florez and DiDonato


I'm going! Rossini + JDD + JDF = entertaining night for me! although, man, I wish it was Le Comte Ory. Has that one come out on region 2 DVD?


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> Nucci. I think the Domingo tickets are long gone and I've only come around to Verdi this past month


You've got the best deal. Nucci _is_ a baritone, whereas Domingo isn't.

With Verdi you've started on a joyous exploration. Not too many to be daunting but enough to keep you interested for a long time.


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> I'm going! Rossini + JDD + JDF = entertaining night for me! although, man, I wish it was Le Comte Ory. Has that one come out on region 2 DVD?


I just know it'll be fantastic but I can't see everything

This one is all region


----------



## deggial

sospiro said:


> You've got the best deal. Nucci _is_ a baritone, whereas Domingo isn't.
> 
> With Verdi you've started on a joyous exploration. Not too many to be daunting but enough to keep you interested for a long time.


 also, Nucci's done this role a lot (don't know about Domingo). So far I have really enjoyed Rigoletto, Ernani and Nabucco and severly disliked Don Carlo and Il Trovatore. I'm thinking about trying Traviata next (yes, I haven't heard it yet).


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> also, Nucci's done this role a lot (don't know about Domingo). So far I have really enjoyed Rigoletto, Ernani and Nabucco and severly disliked Don Carlo and Il Trovatore. *I'm thinking about trying Traviata next (yes, I haven't heard it yet*).


:tiphat:

Everyone has to start somewhere, enjoy the journey.


----------



## deggial

thank you for the kind words, enjoyment is my aim!


----------



## mamascarlatti

emiellucifuge said:


> On Monday Im going to the ENO for The Barber of Seville, a classic production apparently by Jonathan Miller


That production is the first opera I ever saw, in the 80s! I went several times and laughed like a drain every time.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Nothing. I don't want to see Madama Butterfly which is coming up in March and there will be nothing until Flying Dutchman in September. But there ARE the Met in HD cinema broadcasts to look forward to, we have Ballo here next.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Kieran said:


> In the spirit of the thread about your first opera, let's look forward too.
> 
> Next week we're on the road to Prague, to hear Don Giovanni in the Estates Theatre where it was first performed. Really looking forward to this one. The fact that Wolfie stood in the pit directing the traffic will resonate with me in the stalls.
> 
> For me, although Figaro is simply perfect, Don Giovanni has a power and magnificence that transcends even the musical form. Figaro has a _holy ending_ of forgiveness and reconciliation: Don Giovanni has a _religious ending_ of retribution and justice. The different versions of it only add to its mystery and intrigue. I may actually hear the Vienna version - in Prague.
> 
> I recently saw a production of this in the ENO in London, where the orchestra and cast were marvelous, but the direction and production were awful. The stage sets wheeled distractingly about the place, the Don did a quick costume change, and from being a plausible, dangerous and sharp-suited predator he suddenly looked like Kevin the Teenager, with a hoodie under his jacket. The supper scene was appallingly directed, and maybe worst of all, they put the music in different sequences, to help with the drama, as the director said. Mozart would have been proud of their efforts, no doubt.
> 
> They re-arranged the mandolin canzonetta as a reflective aria, instead of another attempt to seduce a maid, so now they had the Don praising an ideal, non-existent woman, who had he met her, he would have been spared a life of rape, seduction and murder. It was an act of treason towards the script, actually, and I wondered why modern theatre has to analyse things so.
> 
> Anyway, rant over. I hope next week's production is traditional, potent and they leave nothing out. It occured to me that in the squaring off of composers deaths, had Mozart died at the same age as Schubert, he'd still have witnessed the premier of this unsurpassable work. I believe it's the pinnacle of theatrical music, a fury and a tickle at the same time, music that can be both poignant and satirical in the same bar.
> 
> That's my next opera, what's yours? :tiphat:


Well, this is a coincedence ! I'm going there in april this year also for Don Giovanni ! I had no plans to do this, until me and some friends decided to visit Prague this year. Of course, I asked if I could be excused for one night at the opera. And, they decided to join me. Also because the tickets are not very expensive. It's pure nostalgia to attend a performance here.

And, next Saturday I will be in London for Tosca. In may I will go to see Traviata in Amsterdam. Lots of thing to look forward to.

Please let us know what you think of the Don in Prague.


----------



## RobertoDevereux

deggial said:


> I'm going! Rossini + JDD + JDF = entertaining night for me! although, man, I wish it was Le Comte Ory. Has that one come out on region 2 DVD?


That's what I'm thinknig too! Haven't seen either of them since Le Barbiere a few years ago. Florez is also giving a recital at the Barbican around that time - I'm also tempted. And yes, I would have liked to se Le Comte Ory, but I don't see that being done in London in the near future.

RD


----------



## RobertoDevereux

sospiro said:


> So envious that you've been to the Bolshoi. What else have you seen there?


I spent two years working in Moscow, so I figured while I'm there, I have to see the Russians.  So I saw Prokofiev's Oranges and the Fiery Angel, Rimsky's Tsar's Bride and Le Coq d'Or, Tchaikovsky's Eugene Onegin and the Queen of Spades as well as some Western masters - the last one was Der Rosenkavalier. I'd love to go again, but at the moment, the ENO and the Royal Opera will do quite nicely! 

RD


----------



## RobertoDevereux

emiellucifuge said:


> On Monday Im going to the ENO for The Barber of Seville, a classic production apparently by Jonathan Miller


Do you know, I've been thinking of going for a long time, but the thought of Il Barbiere in English really freaks me out. I'd be interested to know what you think of it.

RD


----------



## deggial

RobertoDevereux said:


> Florez is also giving a recital at the Barbican around that time - I'm also tempted. And yes, I would have liked to se Le Comte Ory, but I don't see that being done in London in the near future.


I just went to the Barbican's site and although I saw his recital listed I got a ticket to Monteverdi's L'Orfeo in September instead. I like JDF but spread over a larger period.

they should hasten Ory before these singers get long in the tooth


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> Nothing. I don't want to see Madama Butterfly which is coming up in March and there will be nothing until Flying Dutchman in September. But there ARE the Met in HD cinema broadcasts to look forward to, we have Ballo here next.


Oh Nat 

And not even 'live' in HD either


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> Oh Nat
> 
> And not even 'live' in HD either


Well the ten-year-old asked today about going to Butterfly. She asked if it was going to be as funny as Bartered Bride. I explained the plot to her and said it had beautiful music. She said she'd go once she had been reassured that, yes, she was allowed to cry. So that's what is coming up for me.


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> Well the ten-year-old asked today about going to Butterfly. She asked if it was going to be as funny as Bartered Bride. I explained the plot to her and said it had beautiful music. She said she'd go once she had been reassured that, yes, she was allowed to cry. So that's what is coming up for me.


Oh bless her. I hope it's a decent production.


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> Whereabouts?


Cincinnati . . . someplace new and different. :lol:


----------



## Tarkellyt

I am stage managing the opera at Fort Hays State University. So I will be see A LOT of Hansel and Gretel by Humperdinck until the middle of March.


----------



## Kieran

Dongiovanni said:


> Well, this is a coincedence ! I'm going there in april this year also for Don Giovanni ! I had no plans to do this, until me and some friends decided to visit Prague this year. Of course, I asked if I could be excused for one night at the opera. And, they decided to join me. Also because the tickets are not very expensive. It's pure nostalgia to attend a performance here.
> 
> And, next Saturday I will be in London for Tosca. In may I will go to see Traviata in Amsterdam. Lots of thing to look forward to.
> 
> Please let us know what you think of the Don in Prague.


That's brilliant! You ever been to that theatre? I've never even been to Prague. I'll file a report here when I return on how it is. You're right about the tickets, we got ours for about 25 euros each, a matinee show.

Enjoy Tosca, and Traviata!


----------



## Ravndal

If there is one Opera id like to see, it's Pelleas et Melisande by Debussy. Oh heavenly music. So i guess that will be the next one.. dont know when though. Need a good version, with subtitles.


----------



## Cavaradossi

My next will be Philip Glass' "The Fall of the House of Usher" given by Chicago Opera Theater on Friday.


----------



## guythegreg

Three more operas for me before the Met season ends: Traviata with Damrau and Domingo, Giulio Cesare with Natalie Dessay, and Dialogues of the Carmelites with Patricia Racette. Not sure which I'm looking forward to with more trepidation. There's a lot of churning around and worry in there. Well, we'll see.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just got a ticket for tonight's Rigoletto at the Chicago Lyric Opera. $29 for 5th row seat with special Facebook discount! Will be my third Rigoletto in four months.


----------



## dionisio

During Easter i'm going to Germany to visit some friends from family and i'm taking my mother with me. I'll be in Dusseldorf.

Having this, i've research with operas are to be staged around there. So i've chosen _Le nozze_ in Dortmund (http://www.theaterdo.de/detail/event/3552/?noMobile=dcfexlaae)

Meanwhile in Dusseldorf, Die Walkure and Falstaff is to be played and in cities near by (Essen, Bonn and Köln) Parsifal, Aida and Norma. However, due the fact of bringing my mother to see an opera, it would be better for her to attend Mozart's opera. Therefore, Figaro here i come!

Oh and 22th March i'll see Verdi's Requiem in Oporto, Portugal. This will be very special for me.(http://www.casadamusica.com/Cultura...hannelID=8CDAFDC5-BFB8-451B-9ACD-AA768C3E0E00)


----------



## Couchie

Der Ring des Nibelungen in August.


----------



## badRomance

MET Parsifal this week.


----------



## Zabirilog

Die Entführung. It's so great! I actually see it funny


----------



## Kieran

hey Dongiovanni!

I went to the opera in Prague, as I said earlier on the thread. I won't give much away, because it's a performance well worth seeing. Great cast and excellent orchestra. Some extra-textual happenings, some of which work. We both thought this was a much better effort than the recent one in London. I'll be curious to hear what you make of it all when you're done, and then we can share a fuller impression. But I liked a lot about this performance, particularly the Don, Leporello and a magnificently coquettish and striking Zerlina. 

The test for this opera is how they handle the finales and which version they use: the Viennese, without the epilogue, or the Prague. I'm not even going to give anything away here!

Anyway, enjoy all your shows, and hopefully you'll let me know what you make of this performance.

The Estates Theatre, by the way, is stunning, and they have a beautiful statue outside, of the Commendante.

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## waldvogel

Next opera for me... Parsifal at the Deutsche Oper, Berlin. On Good Friday, of course!

To be followed the next day by Die Meistersinger.

And on Easter Sunday - Tannhäuser!


----------



## RobertoDevereux

Couchie, where are you seeing the Ring in August??

RD


----------



## arts

I am going to see "The Italian Girl"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie said:


> Der Ring des Nibelungen in August.


I envy you.


----------



## BartokBela

I'm going to watch Parsifal in Antwerp on the 26th of April.


----------



## dortith

Siegfried in Birmingham with Opera North. This is the third in a concert version of the Ring, but I have found that with the creative use of video and the acting of the singers on stage it is more like an avant garde minimalist production. The principal roles and supporting singers are excellent and being able to see such a well conceived Ring so close to home is a not to be missed experience. Anyone else following the cycle?


----------



## Couchie

RobertoDevereux said:


> Couchie, where are you seeing the Ring in August??
> 
> RD


In Seattle.


----------



## Zabirilog

Maybe Die Lustige Witwe next week, but I'm not sure about that yet. At least I'll go to Tristan in May.


----------



## RobertoDevereux

Couchie said:


> In Seattle.


Damn! A bit too far to go!

I'll try to see whether I could get to see the Ring in Paris, Scala, or Hamburg this year though...

RD


----------



## guythegreg

guythegreg said:


> Three more operas for me before the Met season ends: Traviata with Damrau and Domingo, Giulio Cesare with Natalie Dessay, and Dialogues of the Carmelites with Patricia Racette. Not sure which I'm looking forward to with more trepidation. There's a lot of churning around and worry in there. Well, we'll see.


Well, the first leg is over .... and guess what, Domingo as Giorgio Germont was great. In fact, I'd rather see him in the role again than Hvorostovsky ... Domingo stays within his role, doesn't upstage people all over the place! He gave it his all.


----------



## Cavaradossi

guythegreg said:


> Well, the first leg is over .... and guess what, Domingo as Giorgio Germont was great. In fact, I'd rather see him in the role again than Hvorostovsky ... Domingo stays within his role, doesn't upstage people all over the place! He gave it his all.


Well Domingo is nothing if not fatherly. He never seemed the type to upstage his colleagues. I saw it on the radio last weekend. I felt a little sorry for the tenor - what did you think of him? Can you image playing Alfredo to Domingo's Germont? And it was interesting, I don't think the tenor got an intermsision interview, though Damrau and Domingo did.

I saw that Guilio Cesare production here in Chicago a few years ago. It's a hoot! It was a star vehicle for Danielle DeNeise but Dessay will no doubt put her stamp on it. Nothing to fear: they manage to keep the da capo stuff moving right along with a bit of fancy footwork.


----------



## guythegreg

Cavaradossi said:


> Well Domingo is nothing if not fatherly. He never seemed the type to upstage his colleagues. I saw it on the radio last weekend. I felt a little sorry for the tenor - what did you think of him? Can you image playing Alfredo to Domingo's Germont? And it was interesting, I don't think the tenor got an intermsision interview, though Damrau and Domingo did.


Oh I know - trying to sing Alfredo standing next to maybe the best Alfredo ever ... god what a nightmare! I thought he did pretty well.



> I saw that Guilio Cesare production here in Chicago a few years ago. It's a hoot! It was a star vehicle for Danielle DeNeise but Dessay will no doubt put her stamp on it. Nothing to fear: they manage to keep the da capo stuff moving right along with a bit of fancy footwork.


?? da capo stuff ?? I read the libretto but that's all, don't know much about the opera otherwise. I looked at a bit of the de Niese video but I thought she played it so cutesy it was hard to watch, honestly. We'll see. I always look forward to seeing Dessay!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

RobertoDevereux said:


> Damn! A bit too far to go!
> 
> I'll try to see whether I could get to see the Ring in Paris, Scala, or Hamburg this year though...
> 
> RD


Hamburg! I consider that city my second home, and since they are staging all ten major Wagner operas over a space of three weeks in May and June, I would most definitely attend at least one, if it wasn't for the terrible stagings like this one:






My man who lives in that city, is not very enthusiastic about it either.


----------



## Cavaradossi

guythegreg said:


> ?? da capo stuff ??


From wiki. Baroque opera is all about the _da capo_ aria. Hopefully this is more helpful than it is fear inducing:



> _The da capo aria is a musical form that was prevalent in the Baroque era. It is sung by a soloist with the accompaniment of instruments, often a small orchestra. The da capo aria is very common in the musical genres of opera and oratorio. According to Randel, a number of Baroque composers (he lists Hasse, Handel, Porpora, Leo, and Vinci) composed more than a thousand da capo arias during their careers
> 
> Form
> A da capo aria is in ternary form, meaning it is composed of three sections. The first section is a complete musical entity, ending in the tonic key, and could in principle be sung alone. The second section contrasts with the first in its musical key, texture, mood,[2] and sometimes also tempo. The third section was usually not written out by the composer, who rather simply specified the direction "da capo" (Italian for "from the head") - meaning from the beginning, which meant that the first section should be repeated in full.
> 
> The text for a da capo aria was typically a poem or other verse sequence written in two strophes, the first for the A section (hence repeated later) and the second for B. Each strophe consisted of from three to six lines, and terminated in a line containing a masculine ending.[3]
> 
> Improvisation
> The singer was often expected to improvise variations and ornaments during the third section, to keep it from being a mere repetition of the first.[4] This was especially so for da capo arias written in slower tempos, where the opportunity to improvise, as well as the risk of dullness, were greater. The ability to improvise variations and ornaments was a skill learned by, and expected of, all solo singers. The decline in this ability following the Baroque era is perhaps the reason why the da capo aria ultimately acquired a reputation as a musically dull form. The authentic performance movement, starting in the mid twentieth century, restored improvisation to the performance of da capo arias, although the practice has yet to become universal even among authentic performance artists._


----------



## guythegreg

Cavaradossi said:


> From wiki. Baroque opera is all about the _da capo_ aria. Hopefully this is more helpful than it is fear inducing:


oh my GOD. Well, hopefully some music will be included ...


----------



## deggial

guythegreg said:


> oh my GOD. Well, hopefully some music will be included ...


fear not, there is plenty of music. Watch the youtube video with Connolly and De Niese, it's great! Giulio Cesare is probably Handel's greatest hit and, honest to god, the hits keep on rolling! It's anything but boring. I never got people's dislike of dacapo - it's the best part of the aria sung yet again, with even *more* fioriture! what's not to love?!  as I always used to say, gimme coloratura or gimme death... now I must go calm down a bit


----------



## guythegreg

deggial said:


> fear not, there is plenty of music. Watch the youtube video with Connolly and De Niese, it's great! Giulio Cesare is probably Handel's greatest hit and, honest to god, the hits keep on rolling! It's anything but boring. I never got people's dislike of dacapo - it's the best part of the aria sung yet again, with even *more* fioriture! what's not to love?!  as I always used to say, gimme coloratura or gimme death... now I must go calm down a bit


Hey, that's GREAT! gimme coloratura or gimme death ... great tag line. Almost as good as opera is like cheese ...


----------



## deggial

guythegreg said:


> opera is like cheese ...


goes well with wine? sometimes it comes with holes? it makes you fart? it's blue and it stinks? I don't know this one...


----------



## Cavaradossi

deggial said:


> fear not, there is plenty of music. Watch the youtube video with Connolly and De Niese, it's great! Giulio Cesare is probably Handel's greatest hit and, honest to god, the hits keep on rolling! It's anything but boring. I never got people's dislike of dacapo - it's the best part of the aria sung yet again, with even *more* fioriture! what's not to love?!  as I always used to say, gimme coloratura or gimme death... now I must go calm down a bit


I don't mind da capo really, especially when it's chance to hear Handel's glorious melodies more than once. But so often they do have a way bringing the drama to a screeching halt. As I understand it, they harken back to day when the diva, not the director reigned supreme, and vocal pyrotechnics was the reason to put on an opera and not _vice versa._


----------



## deggial

Cavaradossi said:


> I don't mind da capo really, especially when it's chance to hear Handel's glorious melodies more than once. But so often they do have a way bringing the drama to a screeching halt.


drama, what drama? hehe. I love it when, in Giulio Cesare, Cesare is tipped off to leave the palace at once and what does he do? why, he breaks into a *bravura aria*! priceless!


----------



## mamascarlatti

This is the greatest production on DVD. The only thing is that the original cast was perfect. And the music is exceptionally excellent.


----------



## Cavaradossi

guythegreg said:


> I looked at a bit of the de Niese video but I thought she played it so cutesy it was hard to watch, honestly. We'll see. I always look forward to seeing Dessay!


At this point you may have seen the dress rehearsal clip of Dessay the Met posted yesterday. As much as I love Dessay, and as much I personally loved de Niese's irrespressible cute factor in the role, _that_ was hard to watch. It's kind of confirming my worst fears when I heard Dessay was doing this production. Several commenters on Facebook agreed, one even went so far as to post a clip of de Niese in the same scene for comparison.

Even with the lightest of characters (La fille du régiment, La Sonambula), Dessay seems to dredge them up from a very vulnerable, very dark place - the Lucia place - to great effect. But there's nothing vulnerable about Cleopatra as portrayed in this production - even at her most vulnerable. I know Dessay can do great things, but it gave me cause to worry. Hopefully it was the lack of context for the clip or something. Or maybe I've just seen Dessay play too many wilting lillies.


----------



## Celloissimo

Carmen in May at the Baltimore Opera House.


----------



## guythegreg

Well, we'll see ... my tik isn't until the twenty-seventh, so there's plenty of time to worry. I have seen Dessay do things I didn't like - her Manon I thought was just off - but others (mamascarlatti) loved her Manon, so whaddayagonnado. I know the clip I saw of Beczala doing the questo e quella didn't give me ANY idea of how Rigoletto was going to go, so I don't think I'll watch the clip. Just wait for the opera and take it as it comes.


----------



## sospiro

Next one for me is _Simon Boccanegra_ by the small English Touring Opera.

They mostly do operas in English & I went to see their _Don Pasquale_ a couple of years ago. It was very well done but I was disappointed by the changes in the story that they made to fit English words so I didn't see any of theirs again. But then I discovered this would be in Italian so I got a ticket immediately. It's on near me & at one of the few places I can get to straight from work & then get home the same night.

It's a modern setting but I'm not worried about that; it will be just great to hear it live.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Enjoy sospiro! I know Simon is your favorite. I can't imagine an update of Boccanegra, it's so historically specific - but then I can't imagine a touring company lugging around the Doge's Palace, the Council Chambers, a seaside Palazzo, and a square in Genoa either.

Not an opera, but tomorrow night I'll be at Elina Garanca's recital of Schumann and Strauss songs at Carnegie Hall. 

GTG - My significant other was at the opening of GC last night, said Dessay was magnificent. Different from de Niese, but magnficent. So perhaps we can both dial down our worrying.


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Enjoy sospiro! I know Simon is your favorite. I can't imagine an update of Boccanegra, it's so historically specific - but then I can't imagine a touring company lugging around the Doge's Palace, the Council Chambers, a seaside Palazzo, and a square in Genoa either.


:lol:



Cavaradossi said:


> Not an opera, but tomorrow night I'll be at Elina Garanca's recital of Schumann and Strauss songs at Carnegie Hall.


Oooh how lovely! I'm sure she will be fabulous!


----------



## guythegreg

Cavaradossi said:


> ... tomorrow night I'll be at Elina Garanca's recital of Schumann and Strauss songs at Carnegie Hall.


wow ... THAT sounds like a good time! Enjoy!



> GTG - My significant other was at the opening of GC last night, said Dessay was magnificent. Different from de Niese, but magnficent. So perhaps we can both dial down our worrying.


I really appreciate the update. I've heard rumors that her voice was going, and didn't want to believe it, but "magnificent," of course, is what I was hoping for. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Cavaradossi said:


> Not an opera, but tomorrow night I'll be at Elina Garanca's recital of Schumann and Strauss songs at Carnegie Hall.


Ooo... I'm jealous! Is see she's singing Frauenliebe, such lovely songs. Many seats still available !

Enjoy !


----------



## guythegreg

deggial said:


> goes well with wine? sometimes it comes with holes? it makes you fart? it's blue and it stinks? I don't know this one...


lol it's just something someone else in this forum said, that I liked a lot. Opera is like cheese ... to me, it didn't matter what the OP meant, it's a beautiful, beautiful phrase. Words to live by. I think they may have meant that there's a variety to suit every taste, or something like that, but who knows.


----------



## guythegreg

Celloissimo said:


> Carmen in May at the Baltimore Opera House.


How wonderful, that the Baltimore opera company is back in business. Please update us and let us know if it is wonderful!


----------



## Dongiovanni

I'm thinking of going to the ROH's Figaro in September. Title role sung by Luca Pisaroni. McVicar's production, Gardiner conducting.

http://www.roh.org.uk/events/rfvg2


----------



## deggial

guythegreg said:


> lol it's just something someone else in this forum said, that I liked a lot. Opera is like cheese ... to me, it didn't matter what the OP meant, it's a beautiful, beautiful phrase. Words to live by. I think they may have meant that there's a variety to suit every taste, or something like that, but who knows.


or you start to enjoy it when your palate matures? too much thinking


----------



## RobertoDevereux

Dongiovanni said:


> I'm thinking of going to the ROH's Figaro in September. Title role sung by Luca Pisaroni. McVicar's production, Gardiner conducting.
> 
> http://www.roh.org.uk/events/rfvg2


Wow! I had no idea the 13/14 season was already out! Not sure about Figaro (although it would be good to hear Gardiner conduct this), but I Vespri Siciliani and Wozzeck look interesting...

RD


----------



## sospiro

RobertoDevereux said:


> Wow! I had no idea the 13/14 season was already out! Not sure about Figaro (although it would be good to hear Gardiner conduct this), but I Vespri Siciliani and Wozzeck look interesting...
> 
> RD


I'd like to see those. Trouble is I want to see everything!!


----------



## deggial

^ indeed! tomorrow I'm going to sit down and plot the best way to see the most of next season


----------



## sospiro

When I said _Simon Boccanegra_ is my next opera, not strictly true as I'm seeing the final dress of _Die Zauberflöte_ at ROH on 13th April.










It's this production & is double cast & not sure who we'll see at the rehearsal. But either Christopher Maltman or Simon Keenlyside will be #winwin


----------



## Dongiovanni

RobertoDevereux said:


> Wow! I had no idea the 13/14 season was already out! Not sure about Figaro (although it would be good to hear Gardiner conduct this), but I Vespri Siciliani and Wozzeck look interesting...
> 
> RD


season 13/14 has so many goodies I have to make a selection. But I'm pretty sure about the Figaro .


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> When I said _Simon Boccanegra_ is my next opera, not strictly true as I'm seeing the final dress of _Die Zauberflöte_ at ROH on 13th April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this production & is double cast & not sure who we'll see at the rehearsal. But either Christopher Maltman or Simon Keenlyside will be #winwin


Enjoy! I noticed the female conductor, now there's something you don't see often. That would be my first. By the way, the whole run is already completely sold out, wow !

I'm thinking of becoming a friend of the ROH so I get a better chance for the good seats. Last time I sat on the balcony, but I really prefer the pit.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> I'm thinking of becoming a friend of the ROH so I get a better chance for the good seats. Last time I sat on the balcony, but I really prefer the pit.


It's expensive but it does give you priority booking. And with priority booking for some productions/singers you're restricted to two tickets per performance or even two tickets per production.

But I love sitting as close as possible.


----------



## AndyS

Going to see The Flying Dutchman in Edinburgh on Saturday night


----------



## waldvogel

Andrea Chenier in Nürnberg on the eleventh, I think. Too lazy to look up the exact date.


----------



## Gizmo

Eugene Onegin in Cinema from the ROH this Sunday April 14.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Dongiovanni said:


> Ooo... I'm jealous! Is see she's singing Frauenliebe, such lovely songs. Many seats still available !
> 
> Enjoy !


A terrific recital. I was a little skeptical about the all German program (Schumann, Berg, Strauss), but it made for a wonderfully focused evening of music. Alas, we were hoping for some Carmen for the encore, but instead we got more German and a lovely Latvian song.


----------



## Cavaradossi

guythegreg said:


> I really appreciate the update. I've heard rumors that her voice was going, and didn't want to believe it, but "magnificent," of course, is what I was hoping for. Thanks so much.


Well here's a twist: guess who is covering the role of Cleopatra tonight in place of an ailing Dessay: none other than Danielle de Niese! No matter how it turns out in a few weeks time you're in for a treat.


----------



## sospiro

guythegreg said:


> lol it's just something someone else in this forum said, that I liked a lot. Opera is like cheese ... to me, it didn't matter what the OP meant, it's a beautiful, beautiful phrase. Words to live by. I think they may have meant that there's a variety to suit every taste, or something like that, but who knows.


yes, a variety to suit every taste
Matures with age
Can be enjoyed with wine
Prepared with love and care
Gives you nightmares!


----------



## deggial

sospiro said:


> Gives you nightmares!


you need to elaborate on that one!


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> you need to elaborate on that one!


Booking tickets at ROH gives me nightmares!

If you're on Twitter & you saw the problems people were having when the public booking opened yesterday you would see the sort of thing I mean.

[btw when I said 'matures with age' I meant 'improves with age' - I blame my age  ]


----------



## deggial

oh, I see. I'm not on Twitter and I book erratically, for better or worse. Booking for Glyndebourne was a bit funny, but I thought it was the slow connection at work...



> [btw when I said 'matures with age' I meant 'improves with age' - I blame my age]


does that mean that although you have improved, you haven't matured yet?


----------



## sospiro

Gizmo said:


> Eugene Onegin in Cinema from the ROH this Sunday April 14.


I hope you enjoy it. I saw this in the house.

It's an unusual production (won't say more) but I loved it. Looking forward to seeing it on TV in UK this Friday.


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> .. does that mean that although you have improved, you haven't matured yet?


Something like that!


----------



## AndyS

when I said my next opera was The Flying Dutchman this Saturday coming, it was an enormous fib, as I've just returned from seeing Carmen

Meh


----------



## deggial

^ did you foil yourself?!


----------



## Gizmo

sospiro said:


> I hope you enjoy it. I saw this in the house.
> 
> It's an unusual production (won't say more) but I loved it. Looking forward to seeing it on TV in UK this Friday.


Thanks. I am looking forward to it since I haven't seen it before.


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> oh, I see. I'm not on Twitter and I book erratically, for better or worse. Booking for Glyndebourne was a bit funny, but I thought it was the slow connection at work...


From what I could gather the main problem was people putting tickets in their basket & when they went to pay those seats had disappeared. And when they tried again, the seats had gone.


----------



## deggial

^ that's terrible. I hope the payments didn't go through, at least...


----------



## Cavaradossi

Siegfried at the Met on Saturday.
Then, more importantly, my significant other in the New Jersey Association of Verismo Opera's double bill of Pagliacci and Gianni Schicchi on Sunday.


----------



## waldvogel

Back to back... _Lucia di Lammermoor_ and _Salome_ at the COC in Toronto.


----------



## Dongiovanni

I just bought a ticket to a semi staged Cosi fan Tutte, Frans Brüggen conducting the orchestra of the 18th century in Eindhoven.

Here is a link:
http://www.muziekgebouweindhoven.nl/detail/1569/orkest-van-de-18e-eeuw

I'm very excited about this ! It's my first concert opera performance.


----------



## Gizmo

Giulio Cesare - Live in HD from the Met Saturday April 27 and on Sunday April 28 , Il Trovatore which was recorded 12/09 at Gran Teatre del Liceu.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I'm going to see Britten's children's opera "The Little Sweep" with my kids on Thursday.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> I just bought a ticket to a semi staged Cosi fan Tutte, Frans Brüggen conducting the orchestra of the 18th century in Eindhoven.
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.muziekgebouweindhoven.nl/detail/1569/orkest-van-de-18e-eeuw
> 
> I'm very excited about this ! It's my first concert opera performance.


Have a great time! David Wilson Johnson is getting on a bit but he's still good. He sang the role of Christ in St Matthew Passion last year in King's College, Cambridge.


----------



## deggial

Dongiovanni said:


> I just bought a ticket to a semi staged Cosi fan Tutte, Frans Brüggen conducting the orchestra of the 18th century in Eindhoven.
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.muziekgebouweindhoven.nl/detail/1569/orkest-van-de-18e-eeuw
> 
> I'm very excited about this ! It's my first concert opera performance.


Lenneke Ruiten is badass!






:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kieran

Dongiovanni said:


> I just bought a ticket to a semi staged Cosi fan Tutte, Frans Brüggen conducting the orchestra of the 18th century in Eindhoven.
> 
> Here is a link:
> http://www.muziekgebouweindhoven.nl/detail/1569/orkest-van-de-18e-eeuw
> 
> I'm very excited about this ! It's my first concert opera performance.


I don't often suffer from the green eyed monster, but now I'm typing this with clenched fists! 

I love Cosi...nay, I *adore* it!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Next on the calendar for me is Astor Piazzolla's 'tango opera' _Maria de Buenos Aires_, this Friday at Chicago Opera Theater.


----------



## Ritter

Wozzeck, in Madrid with Keenlyside. I'm longing for it!


----------



## katdad

I'm lucky to live in a city with a very fine opera company, Houston Grand Opera, plus operas performed by the several universities located here.

HGO just mailed me their 2013-14 schedule, and it contains several operas I hope to see, budget and personal health permitting... upcoming is Aida, Rigoletto (one of my top 5), Rheingold, and Carmen, among others. So I suppose Aida is up first on the list.


----------



## sospiro

Ritter said:


> Wozzeck, in Madrid with Keenlyside. I'm longing for it!


Very envious!! I'm sure it will be superb.

I'm hoping to see Simon's Wozzeck at ROH later this year.


----------



## guythegreg

Cavaradossi said:


> Next on the calendar for me is Astor Piazzolla's 'tango opera' _Maria de Buenos Aires_, this Friday at Chicago Opera Theater.


Please do tell us all about THAT one!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just when I thought the season was over, we fell into discount tickets for Giulio Cesare at the Met on Friday and Götterdämmerung on Saturday. That's ten hours of opera in a 24 hour period. Keep the espressos coming!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Friday it's Traviata in Amsterdam, two weeks later Don Giovanni in Prague.


----------



## guythegreg

Dongiovanni said:


> Friday it's Traviata in Amsterdam, two weeks later Don Giovanni in Prague.


Poplavskaya as Violetta - hooray! she's got a great voice. I hope she does a good job for you.

I looked for that Don G and couldn't find it - Prague National Opera website says Aida on that date? Is there a different opera company?


----------



## Cavaradossi

guythegreg said:


> I looked for that Don G and couldn't find it - Prague National Opera website says Aida on that date? Is there a different opera company?


http://www.operabase.com/coords.cgi?lang=en&map=ce&x=578&y=553

Never been, but I believe the Estates Theatre, where DG premiered with Wolfy himself conducting, offers it year-round.


----------



## guythegreg

Cavaradossi said:


> http://www.operabase.com/coords.cgi?lang=en&map=ce&x=578&y=553
> 
> Never been, but I believe the Estates Theatre, where DG premiered with Wolfy himself conducting, offers it year-round.


Thanks! .......


----------



## Dongiovanni

Cavaradossi said:


> Never been, but I believe the Estates Theatre, where DG premiered with Wolfy himself conducting, offers it year-round.


Yes it's in the Prague Estates Theatre. Check the wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estates_Theatre

Another fun detail, this is where all the opera scenes in "Amadeus" were shot ! It has recently been renovated, the standard red velvet has been changed to blue, apparantly the color red reminded the Czechs too much of the communist occupation...

There are 3 (!!) opera houses in Prague, the tickets are 50 euro's max in all the theatres, so a total bargain. Here you can find the programme of these theatres:

http://www.narodni-divadlo.cz/en/programme


----------



## Cavaradossi

Dongiovanni said:


> There are 3 (!!) opera houses in Prague, the tickets are 50 euro's max in all the theatres, so a total bargain. Here you can find the programme of these theatres:
> 
> http://www.narodni-divadlo.cz/en/programme


That's impressive! They all appear to be busy houses too. Pragovites have two operas to choose from on many nights and occasionally three!


----------



## guythegreg

Cavaradossi said:


> That's impressive! They all appear to be busy houses too. Pragovites have two operas to choose from on many nights and occasionally three!


Surely it's Pragueurs, no?


----------



## guythegreg

Dongiovanni said:


> Yes it's in the Prague Estates Theatre. Check the wiki:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estates_Theatre
> 
> Another fun detail, this is where all the opera scenes in "Amadeus" were shot ! It has recently been renovated, the standard red velvet has been changed to blue, apparantly the color red reminded the Czechs too much of the communist occupation...
> 
> There are 3 (!!) opera houses in Prague, the tickets are 50 euro's max in all the theatres, so a total bargain. Here you can find the programme of these theatres:
> 
> http://www.narodni-divadlo.cz/en/programme


Gosh! that sounds wonderful! and I'm sure Prague is a wonderful city to live in, too ...


----------



## Ritter

The next opera for me will be Otello at "Palau les Arts" in Valencia, with the following cast: Antoneko, Agresta and C. Álvarez. This is my favourite Verdi's opera, but it is necessary to have a great Otello and an important orchestra to do justice to this score (I trust Agresta and Álvarez). Is Antoneko a good voice for this role? Les Arts Orchestra is the best in Spain, but... have we got a Otello's voice with Antoneko?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ritter said:


> The next opera for me will be Otello at "Palau les Arts" in Valencia, with the following cast: Antoneko, Agresta and C. Álvarez. This is my favourite Verdi's opera, but it is necessary to have a great Otello and an important orchestra to do justice to this score (I trust Agresta and Álvarez). Is Antoneko a good voice for this role? Les Arts Orchestra is the best in Spain, but... have we got a Otello's voice with Antoneko?


I think he is pretty good. But a little wooden.


----------



## Sonata

Well, I missed out on a production of Don Giovanni for my first live opera, I was a bit disappointed about that. The opera house is two and a half hours away and our baby was just a bit too young for me to want to leave her overnight. 

However, I checked out next year's schedule and they happen to be performing "Abduction From Seraglia"! I haven't heard or read up on this one, but I am optimistic given my Mozart opera obsession.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sonata said:


> However, I checked out next year's schedule and they happen to be performing "Abduction From Seraglia"! I haven't heard or read up on this one, but I am optimistic given my Mozart opera obsession.


It's a very jolly piece, full of youthful exuberance and "Turkish" music, with a redemption and forgiveness theme.


----------



## Zabirilog

It's the best Mozart to me, too.


----------



## Gizmo

I am going to the cinima to see Nabucco with Placido Domingo this Sunday May 12. It was recorded at the Royal Opera House April 29,2013.


----------



## deggial

Sonata said:


> However, I checked out next year's schedule and they happen to be performing "Abduction From Seraglia"! I haven't heard or read up on this one, but I am optimistic given my Mozart opera obsession.


go, it's wonderful and silly


----------



## Sonata

Awesome! It's in March, so plenty of time to plan!

Gizmo: have a fantastic time on Sunday


----------



## deggial

Gizmo said:


> I am going to the cinima to see Nabucco with Placido Domingo this Sunday May 12. It was recorded at the Royal Opera House April 29,2013.


I saw the April 1st performance (with Nucci). Check out *my thread* if you'd like to read about my impressions.


----------



## Kieran

Sonata said:


> Well, I missed out on a production of Don Giovanni for my first live opera, I was a bit disappointed about that. The opera house is two and a half hours away and our baby was just a bit too young for me to want to leave her overnight.
> 
> However, I checked out next year's schedule and they happen to be performing "Abduction From Seraglia"! I haven't heard or read up on this one, but I am optimistic given my Mozart opera obsession.


It's a brilliant opera! I've read that its _flaw _is that it's top-heavy with music, as if he had too many ideas and didn't know what to leave out. Youthful lust for abundance, eh? It's a beautiful opera, and I hope the performance is one you enjoy...


----------



## Sonata

I like the idea that the top-heavy with music is its problem! :lol: I don't think they are selling the tickets yet, but I'm putting it on my calender anyway. The other two performances they are staging next season are "Streetcar Named Desire" and "Madama Butterfly" I love the music for Butterfly, but I have already seen a video version of this one.....and as we just went to see Miss Saigon last night, I think the plot will feel like a rehash so I'd rather see something a little different. Streetcar is definitely a possibility if we can't make the date for Abduction, but Mozart is still my first choice.

That said, any thoughts on Streetcar Named Desire?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sonata said:


> That said, any thoughts on Streetcar Named Desire?


I think it's pretty meh. The music is dull. You have to have fantastic leads to overcome that. Honestly I'd rather watch the play.

Entführung is coming out way ahead!


----------



## deggial

Sonata said:


> I like the idea that the top-heavy with music is its problem! :lol:


especially with Mozart, he's so resourceful. I love how his ideas keep springing up all the time! It's also what makes Figaro such a great repeat listen.


----------



## Dongiovanni

guythegreg said:


> Poplavskaya as Violetta - hooray! she's got a great voice. I hope she does a good job for you.


Well, she didn't sing, Pops sang on the premiere then dropped out for the entire run. The Dutch press had mixed reviews on her performance. Cancelling an entire run is worrying, must be more than a cold. She was replaced by Joyce el Khourym, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## guythegreg

Oh NOOOOO!!! Oh no for you not getting the star you wanted to hear, oh no for me if there's something wrong with Poplavskaya's voice. But at least the cover got the job done for you, sounds like. Ah well, it's all part of the game, eh?


----------



## Dongiovanni

guythegreg said:


> Oh NOOOOO!!! Oh no for you not getting the star you wanted to hear, oh no for me if there's something wrong with Poplavskaya's voice. But at least the cover got the job done for you, sounds like. Ah well, it's all part of the game, eh?


It was not specially for Pops that I went to see this. But I preferred her over Joyce el Khoury, but I think if (after reading the reviews of the opening night) that I was better of this way. If I could choose, I would go for Damrau some weeks earlier at the MET (same Decker production), and in my dreams I would choose for la Bellissima.

My guess is that Pops is taking too much work at the moment. And a Traviata is a tour de force for the lead soprano.


----------



## guythegreg

Dongiovanni said:


> It was not specially for Pops that I went to see this. But I preferred her over Joyce el Khoury, but I think if (after reading the reviews of the opening night) that I was better of this way. If I could choose, I would go for Damrau some weeks earlier at the MET (same Decker production), and in my dreams I would choose for la Bellissima.
> 
> My guess is that Pops is taking too much work at the moment. And a Traviata is a tour de force for the lead soprano.


Ah well - you know, Damrau wasn't that good. She's declining a bit. Her Rigoletto didn't get good until the second half, and her Traviata was nothing to write home about. Dessay is the one, I think, for Traviata right now. In MY dreams? I was going to say Cotrubas - but really, no, Dessay.


----------



## Dongiovanni

guythegreg said:


> Ah well - you know, Damrau wasn't that good. She's declining a bit. Her Rigoletto didn't get good until the second half, and her Traviata was nothing to write home about. Dessay is the one, I think, for Traviata right now. In MY dreams? I was going to say Cotrubas - but really, no, Dessay.


Ah Cotrubas... her recording with Domingo is one of my references. You dare to dream !


----------



## mamascarlatti

Dongiovanni said:


> Ah Cotrubas... her recording with Domingo is one of my references. You dare to dream !


That recording is one of my cherished favourites too.

I watched this the other day and I was in floods of tears for the last two acts. Cotrubas was just phenomenal, brilliant, heart-rending and entirely subsumed in her character.


----------



## deggial

guythegreg said:


> Ah well - you know, Damrau wasn't that good. She's declining a bit. Her Rigoletto didn't get good until the second half, and her Traviata was nothing to write home about.


meh  she's singing Traviata here next year. I'm going, anyway.


----------



## Dongiovanni

deggial said:


> meh  she's singing Traviata here next year. I'm going, anyway.


Yes, april 2014 at the ROH. I have never heard her sing Violetta, but I expect it to be good, I should check it out. She does a sensational Queen of the night, she is furious to the bone on the cd recording, and also in the ROH production. Musically I prefer her CD interpretation.

I plan to go to London in September for Nozze di Figaro, Gardiner is conducting and Pisaroni is singing Figaro. Very promising.


----------



## deggial

Dongiovanni said:


> Yes, april 2014 at the ROH. I have never heard her sing Violetta, but I expect it to be good, I should check it out. She does a sensational Queen of the night, she is furious to the bone on the cd recording, and also in the ROH production. Musically I prefer her CD interpretation.


yes, her Queen of the Night is proper badass; even if she doesn't sound quite as exciting in Verdi she should still be lovely. When all else fails, she's more than easy on the eyes.



> I plan to go to London in September for Nozze di Figaro, Gardiner is conducting and Pisaroni is singing Figaro. *Very promising*.


right, I'm going to Nozze twice - once this Autumn and once next May, so I can see Bonitatibus' Cherubino as well as Pokupic's.


----------



## Dongiovanni

mamascarlatti said:


> That recording is one of my cherished favourites too.
> 
> I watched this the other day and I was in floods of tears for the last two acts. Cotrubas was just phenomenal, brilliant, heart-rending and entirely subsumed in her character.


Thanks for the tip !

Domingo is one of my heroes, and he is performing in Amsterdam soon at a very overpriced gala concert. Tempting, but I'll be on vacation.


----------



## Yardrax

I'm going to see the new Royal Opera House production of Rossini's La Donna Del Lago with Joyce DiDonato and Juan Diego Florez at my local cinema


----------



## deggial

Yardrax said:


> I'm going to see the new Royal Opera House production of Rossini's La Donna Del Lago with Joyce DiDonato and Juan Diego Florez at my local cinema


that's my next one as well  it's got great reviews and all.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yardrax said:


> I'm going to see the new Royal Opera House production of Rossini's La Donna Del Lago with Joyce DiDonato and Juan Diego Florez at my local cinema


Great. Leads me to hope for a DVD. The only one I have is an old Werner Herzog production from La Scala where the lighting is so low that it's hard to make out the singers in the murky darkness. Either Herzog should have stuck to film, or the Italian lighting engineers were on sciopero and the lights were being provided by the tea ladies shining torches from the wings.


----------



## Amleth

I would really like to see Wagner's _Ring Cycle_, but there's one obstacle - I'm slightly disappointed of those present day staging & costumes: plastic chest armors and so on. In the worst scenarios it might destroy whole illusion of Wagner's bombastic opera he have created. Some reason I would like to enjoy my Wagner more like this than this.

Don't take me wrong, I'm sure they have had a lot of work and I respect their efforts etc. Maybe I am just scratching surface and judge too easily? Sorry if I sounded too elitist.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Puccini's Turandot at the Royal Opera House on Monday 17 February 2014.


----------



## schigolch

_Il Barbiere di Siviglia_, coming September.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Giovanna d'Arco (Verdi) at Chicago Opera Theater in September, then a concert version of MacBeth by the CSO under Muti in October.


----------



## Dongiovanni

I have a small opera holiday coming up in September:

15th: Rigoletto (Barbican, concert version, Dimitri Platanias as Rigoletto)
16th: Nozze di Figaro (ROH, Luca Pisaroni as Figaro, Lucy Crowe as Susanna, Gardiner conducting)
17th: Turandot (ROH, with Lise Lindstrom)


----------



## TrevBus

Joyce DiDonato will be back in her hometown of KC to perform at the KC Lyric Opera in late september. She will be playing and singer Romeo in Bellini's 'I Capuleti E I Montecchi'. Am trying hard to go but at my age very difficult for me to go anywhere.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Yeah, and I'm going to see Turandot on 17th February, with Irene Theorin in the title role, Alfred Kim as Calaf, Ailyn Perez as Liu, and Nicola Luisotti conducting.


----------



## deggial

Dongiovanni said:


> Nozze di Figaro (ROH, Luca Pisaroni as Figaro, Lucy Crowe as Susanna, Gardiner conducting)


seeing that one as well, a week after you. Warhorse time! Se vuol ballare, signor contino...


----------



## Bellinilover

The Met's HD transmission of _Eugene Onegin_, next month.


----------



## sospiro

I know it's not opera but next up for me is a Simon Keenlyside master class at Royal College of Music. I've never been to a master class before so I'm really looking forward to it.

Then Wozzeck at ROH with Simon Keenlyside & Karita Mattila.


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> I know it's not opera but next up for me is a Simon Keenlyside master class at Royal College of Music. I've never been to a master class before so I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Then Wozzeck at ROH with Simon Keenlyside & Karita Mattila.


That sounds very interesting. I hope you'll share your impressions of the Master Class with us. And _Wozzeck_ too, of course.


----------



## sospiro

MAuer said:


> That sounds very interesting. I hope you'll share your impressions of the Master Class with us. And _Wozzeck_ too, of course.


Will do!  ------------------------------------------------------


----------



## starlightexp

Sep 29 Giovanna d'Arco (Verdi) at Chicago Opera Theater. I have a goal to see all of Verdi's works on stage before I die and this one is so rarely done I can't miss it


----------



## Guest

*Written on Skin* (George Benjamin, libretto by Martin Crimp) September 23rd.


----------



## mstar

Bellinilover said:


> The Met's HD transmission of _Eugene Onegin_, next month.


YES!! I watched Eugene Onigiri in the middle of last night, and then reread a history on the opera on my _other_ beloved website www.tchaikovsky-research.net!!! 

I have yet to see it live, though.... But I must see La Traviata live sometime very soon! Verdi's opera is nothing short of stunning.... I have a set of recordings of the entire thing to play on stereo, and have listened to them for years, and then I saw the opera, but operas tend to be much more enjoyable when seen live.

Two more operas for my agenda list!


----------



## mamascarlatti

The Flying Dutchman at New Zealand National Opera, with no-one I've ever heard of singing.


----------



## PetrB

sospiro said:


> Where? This is an opera I'd love to see.


Unless COAG is traveling, I think you might begin now to save up for that air fare to Australia


----------



## Cavaradossi

sospiro said:


> I know it's not opera but next up for me is a Simon Keenlyside master class at Royal College of Music. I've never been to a master class before so I'm really looking forward to it.


I've been to lots of them, always interesting and enjoyable for many reasons:
1) You get a glimpse inside the mind of the star leading the master class.
2) You get a peek at some promising young students singing a variety of arias: old favorites and maybe some new-to-you works.
3) The contrast in performance 'before' and 'after' is often striking.

Enjoy and please give us a report!


----------



## PetrB

I've only been to a tiny handful of live opera performances, those over the course of many years. 

What is next is not at all on a regular schedule, and will likely come about through a bit of caprice and circumstance of where, what, and if the money is in pocket


----------



## Cavaradossi

starlightexp said:


> Sep 29 Giovanna d'Arco (Verdi) at Chicago Opera Theater. I have a goal to see all of Verdi's works on stage before I die and this one is so rarely done I can't miss it


Wow, an admirable goal! (And one which I might have to copy from you - I figure I'm about halfway there.)

We'll see how it goes at COT. Hopefully they'll be inspired to throw in some more undiscovered Verdi in future seasons -- because you know the Lyric Opera is never going to stray too far from the standard Verdi canon. I'm particularly excited to see that Suzan Hanson, who chewed up the scenery in "Fall of the House of Usher" last winter will be playing Joan.


----------



## mountmccabe

The next opera I have on the schedule is _Anna Nicole_ put on by NYCO/BAM on the 28th. Sadly this may end up being NYCO's final performance (for the foreseeable future) due to their financial issues.


----------



## MAuer

mountmccabe said:


> The next opera I have on the schedule is _Anna Nicole_ put on by NYCO/BAM on the 28th. Sadly this may end up being NYCO's final performance (for the foreseeable future) due to their financial issues.


Oh dear, it's that bad, huh? I thought they were slowly getting back on their feet, but obviously not.


----------



## guythegreg

Well, after two months of angst, worry, uproar and (let's face it) occasionally clinical insanity, it appears I'm going to have some opera this season after all. First ticket: Cosi fan tutte 9/24, James Levine in his first appearance after being off a good long while, and Danielle De Niese as Despina (if all goes well).

And you know what, buying a ticket at the Met is almost as good as using one. It's like I've had my money's worth already. It's like approaching the center of the known universe, or the source of the Nile, or something... awesome experience.


----------



## mountmccabe

MAuer said:


> Oh dear, it's that bad, huh? I thought they were slowly getting back on their feet, but obviously not.


I am not hopeful.

They announced a week or so ago that they needed to raise $7 million in September to be able to finish the 2013-14 season (NYT article). This includes a Kickstarter campaign where the goal is $1 million (which is actually kind of smart; they could easily have reached a more modest goal but then they could still fail overall and be stuck trying to give out rewards without any shows). I have no idea how general fundraising is going but the Kickstarter is doing poorly, still below $80k.

And on top of that they are saying they need $13 million more before the end of the year or they will have to cancel plans for 2014-15.

It's a nice little season and I am glad I have tickets (and even more glad they explicitly said that they'd be issuing refunds in October if they cancel) but yeah, it does not look good.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> I have a small opera holiday coming up in September:
> 
> 15th: Rigoletto (Barbican, concert version, Dimitri Platanias as Rigoletto)
> 16th: Nozze di Figaro (ROH, Luca Pisaroni as Figaro, Lucy Crowe as Susanna, Gardiner conducting)
> 17th: Turandot (ROH, with Lise Lindstrom)


Just returned from Figaro. I plan to write some reviews later, but I couldn't wait to share this. Maria Bengtsson sang the Contessa tonight replacing Rebcca Evans. Maria Bengtsson was nothing less than sensational. After the first notes of Porgi Amor I knew I was in for a treat. Dove Sono was breathtakingly beautiful. I never heard it with this intensity. She reveals so much doubt and pain in the first part. Needless to say it brought down the house.

Tonight's Nozze di Figaro was pure bliss. All other parts were excellent. Go see it !


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Just returned from Figaro. I plan to write some reviews later, but I couldn't wait to share this. Maria Bengtsson sang the Contessa tonight replacing Rebcca Evans. Maria Bengtsson was nothing less than sensational. After the first notes of Porgi Amor I knew I was in for a treat. Dove Sono was breathtakingly beautiful. I never heard it with this intensity. She reveals so much doubt and pain in the first part. Needless to say it brought down the house.
> 
> Tonight's Nozze di Figaro was pure bliss. All other parts were excellent. Go see it !


:tiphat:

It's always exciting when the 'jump in' is so good. So pleased you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> It's always exciting when the 'jump in' is so good. So pleased you enjoyed it!


Apparantly she replaced Anna Netrebko as Donna Anna a while ago. As usual in the beginning of a career you can get your big break substituting. Her schedule shows some very good gigs in the future. I bet she does a great Donna Anna!


----------



## deggial

Dongiovanni said:


> Just returned from Figaro. I plan to write some reviews later, but I couldn't wait to share this. Maria Bengtsson sang the Contessa tonight replacing Rebcca Evans. Maria Bengtsson was nothing less than sensational.


I hope I get to see her next week


----------



## Dongiovanni

deggial said:


> I hope I get to see her next week


You will, she is scheduled for September and October. Please let us know your opinion!


----------



## Jobis

Anyone else seeing Figaro tonight at the ROH covent garden? 

I also booked tickets to see their production of Wozzeck with mr. Keenlyside in November. Should be good.


----------



## sospiro

Jobis said:


> Anyone else seeing Figaro tonight at the ROH covent garden?
> 
> I also booked tickets to see their production of Wozzeck with mr. Keenlyside in November. Should be good.


Not seeing Figaro but have got tickets for Wozzeck on 31st October. Not seen it before & still struggling with my homework.


----------



## Jobis

I have to say Figaro was extremely well done, the cast were fantastic, particularly Cherubino, the Count and the Countess, and the staging was great. I highly recommend it to anyone with any interest in the opera.


----------



## Rehydration

I'm looking for a good performance of La Boheme, Figaro, or the Magic Flute to possibly kick off a new opera interest. Anyone know any good recordings, or maybe want to suggest a different one?


----------



## Jobis

Rehydration said:


> I'm looking for a good performance of La Boheme, Figaro, or the Magic Flute to possibly kick off a new opera interest. Anyone know any good recordings, or maybe want to suggest a different one?











This version is great, I think you can get the DVD on amazon, also it was uploaded onto youtube at one point.


----------



## AndyS

My next one is Scottish Opera's production of Don Giovanni on Hallowe'en

My nan and I have a tradition of going to the Scottish Opera productions in Aberdeen together. Sadly, this looks like the last time that will be happening, so I hope it's a production to remember


----------



## MAuer

Rehydration said:


> I'm looking for a good performance of La Boheme, Figaro, or the Magic Flute to possibly kick off a new opera interest. Anyone know any good recordings, or maybe want to suggest a different one?


It's an audio rather than a video recording, but I find the 1964 version by Karl Böhm of _Die Zauberflöte_ to be the best, especially with Fritz Wunderlich's Tamino. It's hard to imagine anyone better.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Jobis said:


> I have to say Figaro was extremely well done, the cast were fantastic, particularly Cherubino, the Count and the Countess, and the staging was great. I highly recommend it to anyone with any interest in the opera.


I couldn't agree more. I just read other reviews, most of them were positive, only one was negative towards the hip performance. If I would live near London, I would probably go again, it's just that good.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Last Nozze at the ROH I heard Maria Bengtsson, I think I made it clear I was rather impressed  So I checked for next performances. Turns out she sings Marschallin in Rosenkavalier in Antwerp, which is quite near to where I live. So I got a ticket for the opening night of the new production, by none other than actor Christoph Waltz. Apparantly he has an opera and theatre background. So I'm very curious.

This year I had a sort of revival of Traviata, seeing it in Amsterdam triggered that, my appreciation has really grown this year after some studying. So I treated myself to an early Christmas present, and got a ticket to the new Traviata production at La Scala.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> This year I had a sort of revival of Traviata, seeing it in Amsterdam triggered that, my appreciation has really grown this year after some studying. So I treated myself to an early Christmas present, and got a ticket to the new Traviata production at La Scala.


:clap:

Great!! I still haven't been to La Scala & I must rectify this!

My next opera is The Gambler in Amsterdam 






I understand that some of the singers _may_ have played roulette when they visited the casino and _may_ have won a few €€


----------



## Jobis

Wozzeck at the ROH was excellent last night, Simon Keenlyside was superb, and indeed the whole cast were. Particularly Marie, the Captain and the Drum Major. 

Seeing Rigoletto next year at the ENO, will have to satiate my appetite for opera with recordings until then.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Parsifal at Lyric Opera of Chicago next week. (I can't imagine why there are so many good tickets left for a 5.5 hr opera on a Wed night. ) Hoping for something a little more faithful and inspiring than the Met's overreaching version last spring. Excited to see Paul Groves tackle the role. Last time I saw him he was singing Gluck.

Parsifal - Paul Groves 
Kundry - Daveda Karanas
Amfortas - Thomas Hampson
Gurnemanz -Kwangchul Youn*


----------



## Garlic

Jobis said:


> Wozzeck at the ROH was excellent last night, Simon Keenlyside was superb, and indeed the whole cast were. Particularly Marie, the Captain and the Drum Major.


I was there too, it was fantastic. Great performances all round, the production wasn't too overdone which is good.

I'm going back there for Parsifal in a few weeks. My first Wagner experience.


----------



## Couac Addict

Rehydration said:


> I'm looking for a good performance of La Boheme, Figaro, or the Magic Flute to possibly kick off a new opera interest. Anyone know any good recordings, or maybe want to suggest a different one?


You've opened up a can of worms with this one as many have several recordings as no 'definitive' opera recording exists. Each has its own pros and cons.
Here's what I have for the Magic Flute. It won't be to everyone's tastes but I'll add a few notes to back up my reasoning.

- Beecham/Berlin Philharmonic 1937 mono. Old but Beecham is outstanding. Tamino is ordinary and overall, the record is a victim of some poor re-recording techniques.

- von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic 1950 mono. Great ensemble but surprisingly let down by some dull conducting.

- Furtwangler/Vienna Philharmonic 1951 mono. Same ensemble as von Karajan but unfortunately missing Jurinac as the Lady. Furtwangler is great. It's a live performance with its associated pros/cons.

- Fricsay/Berlin Symphony 1954 mono. Fricsay is great. My favourite Tamino but an awful Papageno.

- Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic 1955 stereo. Hellwig is a great First Lady. Otherwise, there are better records out there.

- Klemperer/Philharmonia 1964 stereo. Not sure what was going on in '64 but we got two great recordings out of it. If you're one of many who only listen to this opera for the Queen of the Night aria - this is the one. I'm not especially, a great admirer of Lucia Popp but here she has no equal. She hits the high notes without the shrillness that often accompanies this aria. Overall, the record is overrated but still great.








Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic 1964 stereo. Possibly the best overall since Beecham. This time, with a great Tamino. Not fond of Papageno in this.








Ostman/Drottningholm 1992 stereo. Possibly the first great recording since the CD (some may prefer Solti). It uses period instruments so if that's not your thing, you'd be better off with...








Abbado/Mahler Chamber 2006 stereo. Easily my favourite from recent years. Audio quality is great as is the ensemble who is still alive and working. Tamino/Pamina are highlights but the rest of the ensemble is very good. I'd recommend this one to Die Zauberflote virgins. Whilst not perfect, it's very good overall and the listener is capable of seeing these singers on stage.

That may have been a case of _information overload _ for you so I'll spare you Le Nozze... and La Boheme.


----------



## Oreb

Off to Melbourne at the end of next week for the Australian Opera's Ring cycle. I saw the Adelaide production a few years back with the wonderful Lisa Gasteen and have high hopes for this one.

Re the Magic Flute, I would ad to Couac Addict's excellent post this gem from 1973, recently re-released:









Sawallisch is in fine form and the cast is very solid.

As for Figaro, there are two Karajan recordings I love:

This live STEREO recording from 1977









and the peerless mono set on EMI









They have as many critics as admirers, but my pick for modern recordings is the Rene Jacobs cycle on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## Couac Addict

Oreb said:


> Off to Melbourne at the end of next week for the Australian Opera's Ring cycle.


Bullock, Stensvold and Skelton need no introduction but I've heard that Gordon-Stewart has been creating a stir in Germany since Bayreuth a couple of years or so.
...plenty to be excited about.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Oreb said:


> Off to Melbourne at the end of next week for the Australian Opera's Ring cycle. I saw the Adelaide production a few years back with the wonderful Lisa Gasteen and have high hopes for this one.


Enjoy and report back!



> They have as many critics as admirers, but my pick for modern recordings is the Rene Jacobs cycle on Harmonia Mundi.


Seconded. Love all of them!


----------



## senza sordino

The next Vancouver opera is Albert Herring, Benjamin Britten. I'm looking to this, and the week after I plan on seeing my first Live at the Met performance in the theatres. It's Falstaff. But here on the west coast, that means I have to be at the theatre by 10am, on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Bellinilover

Probably _Ariadne auf Naxos_ at Virginia Opera in February 2014.


----------



## starlightexp

Cavaradossi said:


> Parsifal at Lyric Opera of Chicago next week. (I can't imagine why there are so many good tickets left for a 5.5 hr opera on a Wed night. )


I'm there on Wed night (11/13) so I'll let you know how it is. I can't wait. I'm bringing a thermos of strong tea for the first break


----------



## Cavaradossi

starlightexp said:


> I'm there on Wed night (11/13) so I'll let you know how it is. I can't wait. I'm bringing a thermos of strong tea for the first break


We'll be there Wed night too. First break will probably find us picnicking on box lunches on the red carpet of the grand stairway along with the hordes of others. Reviews have been mixed, but generally on the good side, so we'll see.


----------



## starlightexp

Cavaradossi said:


> We'll be there Wed night too. First break will probably find us picnicking on box lunches on the red carpet of the grand stairway along with the hordes of others. Reviews have been mixed, but generally on the good side, so we'll see.


I've avoided the reviews so I'm super excited. I'm in CC 109 if you want to stop by and say hi. I've packed a few high sugar snacks to bring with


----------



## Cavaradossi

Wow, good seats! Sorry I missed you. I started a new thread with my review, would love to hear your thoughts too.


----------



## starlightexp

I have LaTraviata this week 11-20 at the Chicago Lyric. I'm giddy with excitement. It's the second opera I ever got into, after The Ring Cycle, and will be there for the first performance of the new staging... joy


----------



## sospiro

starlightexp said:


> I have LaTraviata this week 11-20 at the Chicago Lyric. I'm giddy with excitement. It's the second opera I ever got into, after The Ring Cycle, and will be there for the first performance of the new staging... joy


That is one heck of a starry cast. Very envious!


----------



## Aramis

I'd like to see next month's _Traviata_ in my city with pretty decent cast but the director (of the house and of the production) is evil, fraudulent reptile and weights more than Pavarotti on elephant-driven chariot and he's a butcher and he blew it all, you maniacs, he blew it all, ah damn him, damn him all and well............................................................................ I don't think I could force myself to enjoy production which he co-created.

So the next opera I'm going to see is tomorrow, 5000+ episode of Bold & the Beautiful, Bill just found out that Liam might be his son but Liam think it's Ridge and Ridge is locked in the fridge EHEHEHEHEHEH


----------



## sospiro

Aramis said:


> I'd like to see next month's _Traviata_ in my city with pretty decent cast but the director (of the house and of the production) is evil, fraudulent reptile and weights more than Pavarotti on elephant-driven chariot and he's a butcher and he blew it all, you maniacs, he blew it all, ah damn him, damn him all and well............................................................................ I don't think I could force myself to enjoy production which he co-created.


Can't you just sit there with your eyes closed? 



Aramis said:


> So the next opera I'm going to see is tomorrow, 5000+ episode of Bold & the Beautiful, Bill just found out that Liam might be his son but Liam think it's Ridge and Ridge is locked in the fridge EHEHEHEHEHEH


Is this one of the episodes you wrote yourself?


----------



## Aramis

sospiro said:


> Can't you just sit there with your eyes closed?


No, because if I buy the ticket I will feel guilty when he boasts about the theatre's attendance under his management again and the shogun would order me to commit harakiri-tekanawa.


----------



## Cavaradossi

starlightexp said:


> I have LaTraviata this week 11-20 at the Chicago Lyric. I'm giddy with excitement. It's the second opera I ever got into, after The Ring Cycle, and will be there for the first performance of the new staging... joy


Enjoy! I'm curious about the Violetta, Marina Rebeka, who is a new name to me, as well the the new production. Let us know what you think. I may listen to the opening night broadcast on WFMT tonight if I can.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Cavaradossi said:


> Enjoy! I'm curious about the Violetta, Marina Rebeka, who is a new name to me, as well the the new production. Let us know what you think. I may listen to the opening night broadcast on WFMT tonight if I can.


I read about her in Opera Now, and just listened to her Mozart CD, which is pretty good. Very curious about her Violetta.


----------



## senza sordino

I just got a letter from the Vancouver Opera announcing their 2014/2015 Season, and I'm disappointed. 
Carmen, Bizet. Which I haven't seen, so this time I'll make the effort.
Die Fledermaus, Strauss, which I've seen.
Stickboy, a new commission by Shane Koyczan and Jordan Nobles
Sweeney Todd, Stephen Sondheim. 

Is there a compelling reason to get my season's tickets like I normally do, or should I skip next season (except maybe Carmen). Has anyone heard of the new opera, Stickboy and / or the composers? 
As for Sweeney Todd, this is an attempt to reach out to a broader audience, which I don't mind. Last year they did Pirates of Penzance and the year before West Side Story. So Vancouver Opera often put on a more popular sort of musical, less opera like. But Sweeney Todd? I don't mind people dying in an opera, but normally they're not eaten afterwards!

Thoughts?

(the rest of this season is Albert Herring, Don Giovanni and Don Carlo)


----------



## Dongiovanni

An update:

Next Sunday is Traviata in Milan
Manon Lescaut Rome Feb 2014
Faust ROH April 2014
Winterreise (not opera but an irresistable Jonas Kaufmann recital) ROH April 2014


----------



## Gizmo

There is very little opera here except at the cinema.
Nothing in Jan., since I don't think I want to go to the cinema and sit through the ROH production of Parsifal.
Rusalka - Feb 8 Transmission from the Met
La Boheme - Feb 9 (cinema) ROH


----------



## Autumn Leaves

Rimsky-Korsakov's Snegurochka — in just a week!


----------



## Rackon

Dongiovanni said:


> An update:
> 
> Next Sunday is Traviata in Milan
> Manon Lescaut Rome Feb 2014
> Faust ROH April 2014
> Winterreise (not opera but an irresistable Jonas Kaufmann recital) ROH April 2014


t

I am SO jealous of those who will get to hear Jonas' Winterreise this year. JK will be appearing up the road from me in a concert with Fleming at Lyric this spring. It's a subscribers concert, and I'm sure tickets will be next to impossible to obtain (not to mention impossibly expensive) so I'll just have to "settle" for the MET HD Werther.

Not much live opera locally this month so I am headed to the ROH Parsifal next.


----------



## Couac Addict

Werther with Alagna...still a few weeks away.


----------



## Donata

Carmen at the Santa Fe Opera in July.


----------



## sospiro

Couac Addict said:


> Werther with Alagna...still a few weeks away.


Alagna has a new lease of life & says so himself. Saw him in Carmen last Friday & he was on top form.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Rackon said:


> t
> 
> I am SO jealous of those who will get to hear Jonas' Winterreise this year.


I got one of the last tickets, all the way up in the amphitheatre. Besides opera I also like song cycles, and Schubert is my favourite lieder composer. I really can't imagine how it will sound, chamber music in an opera house.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Alagna has a new lease of life & says so himself. Saw him in Carmen last Friday & he was on top form.


Sounds good ! I really like the ROH production, and Antonacci that should also be a treat.


----------



## Rackon

sospiro said:


> Alagna has a new lease of life & says so himself. Saw him in Carmen last Friday & he was on top form.


Alagna was very good in the MET Tosca HD recently. The last Sirius broadcast was not too hot but maybe he was under the weather. I would definitely want to see his Don Jose. Does he abseil down the scenery too?

Speaking of Alagna, has anyone seen his Cyrano dvd, and if you have...thoughts?


----------



## Rackon

Dongiovanni said:


> I got one of the last tickets, all the way up in the amphitheatre. Besides opera I also like song cycles, and Schubert is my favourite lieder composer. I really can't imagine how it will sound, chamber music in an opera house.


It was through his Strauss lieder album that I discovered Jonas. I didn't see him in an opera for two years after that! I do love art song of all kinds, but of course Winterreise is the Mount Everest of Schubert song cycles. My first live performance was Fischer-Dieskau in Chicago circa 1978. I would attend far more song recitals, but, alas, they are rather scarce around here.

CG isn't the intimate venue one would like for a liederabend but I imagine JK will project appropriately for the scale of the hall. Not ideal circumstances but Wigmore is much too tiny. Jonas made his recital at the Met work and that barn holds 4000, so hopefully you wilL still hear something very special from atop your perch. (Bring binoculars and do give us a report!) New Yorkers can rejoice they get JK at Carnaghi Hall this time but they don't get his Winterreise.

BTW, I'm hoping all these Winterreise recitals this year mean we're finally going to get a (commercial) recording! He's ready, the fans are more than ready and he will surely record it again.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Rackon said:


> BTW, I'm hoping all these Winterreise recitals this year mean we're finally going to get a (commercial) recording! He's ready, the fans are more than ready and he will surely record it again.


We are. UK release date 17 February. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88883795632


----------



## Rachmanijohn

La Boheme is going to be performed at the Lyric Opera here in Kansas City in March. Super excited.


----------



## sospiro

Rackon said:


> I would definitely want to see his Don Jose. Does he abseil down the scenery too?


No, feel cheated now! Seriously though, Alagna was a great Don Jose.


----------



## Rackon

mamascarlatti said:


> We are. UK release date 17 February. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88883795632


Good lord! Have you seen the actual album cover? Winterhoodie. Hoodiereise. Something. And not a curl in sight. That's enough of the losing weight thing too - I didn't mind the little tumm circa Parsifal a year ago. If JK gets any thinner (and he's pretty lanky to start with) he's gonna be all eyes and nose (and hair...possibly). No release date yet for the Girard Parsifal according to the good folks at Presto Classical. Humph. Speaking of which...

Saw the ROH Parsifal tonight -- only one other person in the cinema! It repeats on Sunday morning, which people may find a more congenial slot than 5pm on a Thursday following a blizzard.

Interesting (really), thoughtful production, good performances all 'round with good character regie...my faves being Pape, Finley and Denoke. O'Neill seems like a nice hardworking chap and he's certainly secure vocally. But his voice is the kind of reedy tenor I find hard to love. I'm puzzled at the invective heaped on this Parsifal by some critics . As modern productions go there's nothing here to frighten the horses. The treatment of the grail was striking and effective. It is, however, rather gloomy and the finale is curiously flat...Parsifal, mission accomplished, wanders offstage...Amfortas and Kundry make goo goo eyes at each other and drift away, hand in hand, from the others. (And WHAT is Denoke doing with her lips while singing? ?!! I have never seen her on a big screen before and never noticed but it's...disconcerting. )

Next up MET Russalka HD in Feb. Maybe ROH La Boheme HD if date gets locked. No live opera til spring. Sigh.


----------



## Don Fatale

I have my first visit to Covent Garden for 10 years next Tuesday (14th Jan). I used to see everything there during the 90s when I lived a short walk away, so this is definitely revisiting an old haunt. Looking forward to hearing a world class orchestra after many provincial standard productions in the last few years.

The opera is Manon. I'm happy to see this again as it has some lovely music and I'm quite a fan of Massenet. Manon is sung by Ermonela Jaho who is a new name for me. Alas this clearly isn't going to be the production I saw in the 90's featuring the lovely Leontina Vaduva.

I must say - speaking as a ticket buyer and a web programmer - that the Royal Opera House website for buying tickets is exemplary, the best and most user-friendly I've ever come across. What a good impression it gives of the company.


----------



## Rackon

Alexander, please report back with your impressions of Manon. It's one of my favorites too. The last one I saw was the McVicar production, which I loved.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> I have my first visit to Covent Garden for 10 years next Tuesday (14th Jan). I used to see everything there during the 90s when I lived a short walk away, so this is definitely revisiting an old haunt. Looking forward to hearing a world class orchestra after many provincial standard productions in the last few years.
> 
> The opera is Manon. I'm happy to see this again as it has some lovely music and I'm quite a fan of Massenet. Manon is sung by Ermonela Jaho who is a new name for me. Alas this clearly isn't going to be the production I saw in the 90's featuring the lovely Leontina Vaduva.
> 
> I must say - speaking as a ticket buyer and a web programmer - that the Royal Opera House website for buying tickets is exemplary, the best and most user-friendly I've ever come across. What a good impression it gives of the company.


Hope you're not disappointed with your re-visit to ROH. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## stevederekson

Tristan und Isolde in Madrid.

I hope the modern production doesn't destroy the whole thing.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I'd be curious to hear your thoughts after you see it. Still waiting for a chance to see a _Tristan_ live.


----------



## Don Fatale

Okay, so my night at Manon, Covent Garden, as requested 

But let's start the day at the beginning. I'm staying in a Central London hotel, as I had a training appointment at my latest - very well known - client in Canary Wharf. Yippee! I now live in the far north of Scotland, so it's a culture shock to spend my working day in the cut and thrust of international business. This area is quite a place. I admit to a little rubber-necking. And talking of necks, I somehow forgot to pack the two ties I'd chosen to take with me. No problem, I'm always happy to buy what I need as I travel... in fact I think that constitutes most of my wardrobe shopping.

So I found a nice striped tie in a fancy shop in Canary Wharf just before the appointment, and I'm ready... It cost more than the evening's opera ticket! A damn tie! Smiling as I write this. I still can't believe it. I don't wear a tie very often and I already have lots of them. The day went well, client happy with my software, so it's on to the opera. I'm back at Covent Garden after 9 years absence.

You probably know most of this, but just in case you don't...
I mentioned before that the website for booking is exemplary, and I have to say the Royal Opera retain that standard throughout the evening. The public areas are so nice with restaurants and bars and even rooftop open air covered lounge area with views over the market. The staff are smart and courteous. The London opera-goers are the same as ever, considering the radical demographic changes in London, it feel like a timewarp back to a bygone age of middle England. The people-watching isn't a good as many European houses.

On with the show: 
I believe this is a revival of a fairly recent production by Laurent Pelly. It straddles a line between modernist and classic, with the scenery being indicative rather than ornate or detailed. No sign of a horse or carriage in Act I. Initially unnoticed amongst the throng at the coach house, the crowd seems to evaporate, leaving Manon alone, center-stage. It's a striking image. Great costume, direction and physical acting. The audience is in no doubt that this is a 15-16 year-old girl. (Ermonela Jaho, 39, from Albania, already seen in several leading roles here). Her singing in Act 1 isn't as sweetly affecting as one would like (as with the Ileana Cotrubas recording I have.) When Matthew Polenzani appears and sings the first notes as De Grieux it's obvious we're in safe hands with him. Ermonela Jaho improves in subsequent acts, singing as if in La Traviata, which she apparently does well.

After five acts and six different stage sets we're at the typical tragic dying heroine scene. The two sung and performed very well and ended the opera in fine, and moving, style. The house wasn't brought down, but it was a very decent show.

Covent Garden hardly needs my recommendation, but it certainly gets it.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> Okay, so my night at Manon, Covent Garden, as requested
> 
> But let's start the day at the beginning. I'm staying in a Central London hotel, as I had a training appointment at my latest - very well known - client in Canary Wharf. Yippee! I now live in the far north of Scotland, so it's a culture shock to spend my working day in the cut and thrust of international business. This area is quite a place. I admit to a little rubber-necking. And talking of necks, I somehow forgot to pack the two ties I'd chosen to take with me. No problem, I'm always happy to buy what I need as I travel... in fact I think that constitutes most of my wardrobe shopping.
> 
> So I found a nice striped tie in a fancy shop in Canary Wharf just before the appointment, and I'm ready... It cost more than the evening's opera ticket! A damn tie! Smiling as I write this. I still can't believe it. I don't wear a tie very often and I already have lots of them. The day went well, client happy with my software, so it's on to the opera. I'm back at Covent Garden after 9 years absence.
> 
> You probably know most of this, but just in case you don't...
> I mentioned before that the website for booking is exemplary, and I have to say the Royal Opera retain that standard throughout the evening. The public areas are so nice with restaurants and bars and even rooftop open air covered lounge area with views over the market. The staff are smart and courteous. The London opera-goers are the same as ever, considering the radical demographic changes in London, it feel like a timewarp back to a bygone age of middle England. The people-watching isn't a good as many European houses.
> 
> On with the show:
> I believe this is a revival of a fairly recent production by Laurent Pelly. It straddles a line between modernist and classic, with the scenery being indicative rather than ornate or detailed. No sign of a horse or carriage in Act I. Initially unnoticed amongst the throng at the coach house, the crowd seems to evaporate, leaving Manon alone, center-stage. It's a striking image. Great costume, direction and physical acting. The audience is in no doubt that this is a 15-16 year-old girl. (Ermonela Jaho, 39, from Albania, already seen in several leading roles here). Her singing in Act 1 isn't as sweetly affecting as one would like (as with the Ileana Cotrubas recording I have.) When Matthew Polenzani appears and sings the first notes as De Grieux it's obvious we're in safe hands with him. Ermonela Jaho improves in subsequent acts, singing as if in La Traviata, which she apparently does well.
> 
> After five acts and six different stage sets we're at the typical tragic dying heroine scene. The two sung and performed very well and ended the opera in fine, and moving, style. The house wasn't brought down, but it was a very decent show.
> 
> Covent Garden hardly needs my recommendation, but it certainly gets it.


:clap:

Great review Alexander! Loved your tie story, every time you reach for it you'll remember this trip!

It's great to read about a familiar place from the point of view of fresh eyes & I agree with everything you say. Hope it's not another nine years before you return.


----------



## The nose

Leoš Janáček's _The Cunning Little Vixen _


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

_Die Fledermaus_ in Chicago on January 18th (my wife's birthday). She loves just about anything by the Younger Johann Strauss.


----------



## sospiro

The nose said:


> Leoš Janáček's _The Cunning Little Vixen _


Where?
...................................


----------



## Sonata

Live opera jaunt will be postponed another year unfortunately, but I will be doing the Met Live this spring. 
I'd like to see both Werther and Cosi Fan Tutte. We'll see if my time budget allows for both.....


----------



## stevederekson

Rachmanijohn said:


> I'd be curious to hear your thoughts after you see it. Still waiting for a chance to see a _Tristan_ live.


I just got back from it, I am still in shock, so excuse my emotional language. Every nerve in the body contracted all throughout. The prelude I had kept myself from listening, kept it for a rainy day. The love duet in the first act, the quiet chords during the love scene in the second, and Wagner's teasing! I kept waiting for that resolution, for that final aria, he would tease then take it away from me. But, when it finally came in I looked up at the ceiling of the stage thinking "This is _it_, nothing in life is better than this very moment, the closest to paradise I will ever get." During the final three chords and the beginning of the applause, this old man sitting next to me started to sob up, so I couldn't help myself and followed through.

I had seen the opera many times on video, but I saved for a seat directly in front of the stage, and I don't think I can think of something better I could have spent my money on. The staging was avant-garde, but curiously it didn't kill the performance. During the final scene, as the liebestod begun, Tristan (on the screen behind the lying tenor) began to ascend towards a heavenly light. It was actually really good, I didn't expect to like the staging at all.


----------



## Don Fatale

Thanks for the review Steve, I think many of us can relate to those feelings. You capture why it is that people are so passionate about this work, it's the way it make you feel.


----------



## Ebab

I'll be trying to catch some of Waltraud Meier's art this year again. Her artistic sensibilities probably won't ever fail her; she looks and sounds fantastic, for any age, but nature won't hold on forever. So I will use my chances.

I'd seen her as Kundry (I was intrigued but not convinced by either her or Wagner back then), Isolde (my Damascene conversion) - both times in Munich - and last fall as Wozzeck's Marie in Berlin.

Wozzeck was a seriously good performance in any regard - music, production (with only minor criticisms of mine), and _all_ the vocal performances. Roman Trekel as the abused Wozzeck was very memorable, and Waltraud Meier - she really could communicate that character; the woman in this depressing surrounding, with no exit, and her only validation being attractive to men which seem to suggest a brighter life, while she senses her abused and half-crazy Wozzeck's dedication. She hates herself for not loving him enough, for not being the woman she thinks she should be, and Meier's performance was _heartbreaking_ while remaining true to the claustrophobic confinements of her character.

I made a mistake though. I was in Berlin, which is always interesting, and had spent the whole day with wonderful and stimulating things. I had even planned in an hour to lie down, but was too wired up to sleep, and at the performance, I was no longer open enough. I noticed all the great things, but the experience was somehow "brainy", couldn't sink in deep enough emotionally (and I'm sure it was me, not the performance).

I will not make that mistake again; you can't cramp too much into one day.

I've just received confirmation for Parsifal in Vienna in April, with Meier, Johan Botha, and Matthias Goerne. We'd seen Goerne at a recital, which was artfully stirring to the degree of disturbing - _very_ emotional, and I think he could make a great Amfortas.

Waltraud Meier is also on tour with Barenboim, Ekaterina Gubanova, Peter Seiffert, René Pape and _excerpts_ from Tristan (Prelude, Act II and Liebestod) - a great cast, but I'm not sure about only parts. I'm the drama guy. It seems though that she will also be in Berlin again in the fall for a full Tristan, and we will try to catch that.


----------



## AegnorWildcat

I'm seeing La Bohème this Saturday. Performed by the Arizona Opera.


----------



## Cavaradossi

_Elixir _with Netrebko and Ramon Vargas at the Met tomorrow night!


----------



## Rackon

Cavaradossi said:


> _Elixir _with Netrebko and Ramon Vargas at the Met tomorrow night!


Please give us a report!

Ebab, I would kill to hear and see Meier's Kundry in house! It's already pretty stunning just on dvd.


----------



## sospiro

English National Opera's Rigoletto.

I'm not sure about being sung in English but I can't wait to hear Quinn Kelsey live.


----------



## Cavaradossi

In light of today's blizzard, the box office graciously allowed us to exchange for next week.

The snow didn't seem to slow down Miss Netrebko though... today's facebook post:


----------



## lupinix

Itll probably be orfeo or something other by either monteverdi or mozart or shostovich
have never been to an opera before though


----------



## Lt.Belle

My next opera will be Lucia de Lammermoor in Amsterdam this March. Im so excited cause Lucia wil be sung by Jessica Pratt. She's from Australia and has extraordinary coloratura.


----------



## prdonasco

Will be watching Wicked live in Manila this saturday. I'm excited!


----------



## AegnorWildcat

So La Bohème was great. The principles were awesome. Especially the Mimi. A bit annoyed at the person that was sitting a couple seats over. At the very end of the 3rd act, where Rodolfo and Mimi are singing about how they will wait until spring to break up, she drops something (noisy) and then spends forever picking it up, straightening it, putting it in her purse. She got it in her purse just in time to join the applause for the end of the 3rd act. *grumble* Couldn't have done that during the 2nd act? No one would have noticed.

Speaking of the 2nd act, the chorus was overall very good. But there were some issues in the 2nd act. I think the kids screwed up and messed up the adult chorus.


----------



## Aramis

Nabucco or Madama Butterfly

Or I'll keep all torpid and go to see neither, it's becoming customary


----------



## Marschallin Blair

She's just taking a page from the playbook of Callas when Callas was attending a performance of Renata Tebaldi doing Aida: When it came time for Tebaldi to shine in the famous aria, "O Patria Mia"-- Callas' string of pearls "broke" and went all over the place; causing a minor ruckus. 

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

I know what you mean though. I try to be all sunshine-and-air Glinda about these things-- but some things I just can't abide. . . 

Good story. So true.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I hope it doesn't either. . . Tristan's like High Renaissance art to me; only an order of magnitude more beautiful, when staged properly. . .


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Well done. . . I'd love to see this staged.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Chartreuse over here with that most anti-social of all the passions. . .


----------



## deggial

OperaJelle said:


> My next opera will be Lucia de Lammermoor in Amsterdam this March. Im so excited cause Lucia wil be sung by Jessica Pratt. She's from Australia and has extraordinary coloratura.


I've heard Jessica Pratt in Rossini and she made an excellent impression on me. I'd like to see her live, too


----------



## Aramis

deggial said:


> I'd like to see her live, too


She was captured while living on DVD.


----------



## deggial

^ haha, one of those bo-boom-tsch efforts


----------



## Don Magnifico X

OperaDelaware in my little hometown of Wilmington, Delaware is doing a concert version of "Les pêcheurs de perles". 

I'm very excited, since I think this little gem of an opera by Bizet is often overlooked ...and is certainly overshadowed by "Carmen" (which I, personally, don't like nearly as well). I've seen three other operas staged by OperaDelaware, and they really do a great job.


----------



## Couchie

Seeing Dutchman on Saturday, Calgary Opera.


----------



## Couchie

Ebab said:


> I'll be trying to catch some of Waltraud Meier's art this year again. Her artistic sensibilities probably won't ever fail her; she looks and sounds fantastic, for any age, but nature won't hold on forever. So I will use my chances.
> 
> It seems though that she will also be in Berlin again in the fall for a full Tristan, and we will try to catch that.


Do you have details of that? It is not the calendar of her website.

I am pretty much obsessed with the idea of seeing Meier sing (the full) Tristan live, before she retires or dies or something.


----------



## AegnorWildcat

Don Magnifico X said:


> OperaDelaware in my little hometown of Wilmington, Delaware is doing a concert version of "Les pêcheurs de perles".
> 
> I'm very excited, since I think this little gem of an opera by Bizet is often overlooked ...and is certainly overshadowed by "Carmen" (which I, personally, don't like nearly as well). I've seen three other operas staged by OperaDelaware, and they really do a great job.


Cool! I just sang the big tenor/baritone duet at a concert a few weeks ago (as the tenor). It was such a great piece to sing (even though my french diction is a bit lacking).


----------



## Don Magnifico X

AegnorWildcat said:


> Cool! I just sang the big tenor/baritone duet at a concert a few weeks ago (as the tenor). It was such a great piece to sing (even though my french diction is a bit lacking).


That really must have been a treat!

I do find it interesting that "Au fond du temple saint" is *so* popular while the opera itself seems to get little attention. In my opinion, there isn't a boring note in the entire first act, and "Je crois entendre encore" is spectacular. I have the Nikolai Gedda version and I could listen to him sing that piece all day.


----------



## Don Fatale

What's an opera fan to do when travelling by train from London to Scotland? Stop half-way and have two nights of opera of course!

18th Feb, Leeds (Opera North) Macbeth, and the following night: La Fanciulla Del West.

I'm a big fan of Verdi's Macbeth and regard it as his most underrated. Although written in 1847 (his 'galley years'), the revision of 1865 puts it in Verdi's mature period. To me it compares favourable to Ballo, Forza or Vespri.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> What's an opera fan to do when travelling by train from London to Scotland? Stop half-way and have two nights of opera of course!


Very civilised!!



Alexander said:


> 18th Feb, Leeds (Opera North) Macbeth, and the following night: La Fanciulla Del West.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Verdi's Macbeth and regard it as his most underrated. Although written in 1847 (his 'galley years'), the revision of 1865 puts it in Verdi's mature period. To me it compares favourable to Ballo, Forza or Vespri.


I adore Macbeth! Hope you have a great time at both.


----------



## mamascarlatti

And I am devoted to La Fanciulla - will never see it live, so enjoy it for me too...


----------



## deggial

I'm going to see Handel's Theodora at The Barbican in a week. An oratorio, but still. Can't let any opportunity of Sarah Connolly pass me by when she's in town.


----------



## clara s

Eugene Onegin by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

based on poetry of Pushkin, whom I like very much

somewhere in Europe


----------



## Lt.Belle

clara s said:


> Eugene Onegin by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


I so adore the symphonic part of this opera, the polonaise... its so rich and magical


----------



## clara s

OperaJelle said:


> I so adore the symphonic part of this opera, the polonaise... its so rich and magical


I agree with you, also the waltz of second act and all main arias are distinct.

By the way, Gustav Mahler conducted the first performance of Eugene Onegin in Hamburg, in 1892.

Tchaikovsky was present and he described Mahler as "a genious, burning with a desire to conduct".


----------



## waldvogel

_Un Ballo in Maschera _and _Cosi_ _Fan_ _Tutte_Wednesday and Thursday in Toronto this week.


----------



## DavidA

Maybe see Ruselka on Saturday at cinema. But Don Giovanni is on on the following Wednesday. So I might have to choose!


----------



## Rackon

I work Saturdays so it's the MET encore Ruselka HD next Wednesday and ROH Don G on Thurday. It's not easy but I'm trying to stay spoiler free regarding the Holten DG.

I must say I've enjoyed the ROH ballets so far, especially the Giselle with Osipova.


----------



## ElAhrairah

The Consul, Seattle Opera. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

OperaJelle said:


> I so adore the symphonic part of this opera, the polonaise... its so rich and magical











Yeah, that whole choral episode at the ball is so much fun that it's difficult for me not to run to the other room and put it on right now.


----------



## Rackon

Did anyone catch the MET Prince Igor last night via web or Sirius? I only caught the last half but it sounded wonderful. I'm eagerly looking firward to the HD of this rarely performed work.


----------



## sospiro

Rackon said:


> Did anyone catch the MET Prince Igor last night via web or Sirius? I only caught the last half but it sounded wonderful. I'm eagerly looking firward to the HD of this rarely performed work.


No but I hope there's a DVD


----------



## arpeggio

Off to Met HD of _Rusalka_.


----------



## mountmccabe

Rackon said:


> Did anyone catch the MET Prince Igor last night via web or Sirius? I only caught the last half but it sounded wonderful. I'm eagerly looking firward to the HD of this rarely performed work.


I missed the radio broadcast but I am seeing this Friday evening in the house! Hooray for the weekend lottery!


----------



## sospiro

Nothing for me now until April when I'm seeing _Faust_ at ROH. Calleja, Terfel, Keenlyside & Netrebko.


----------



## mamascarlatti

10 days till I go down to Wellington to hear Golijov's Ainadamar (semi-staged) with Kelley O'Connor, Jessica Rivera, Jesus Montoya from the original recording. (no Dawn Upshaw though)


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> 10 days till I go down to Wellington to hear Golijov's Ainadamar (semi-staged) with Kelley O'Connor, Jessica Rivera, Jesus Montoya from the original recording. (no Dawn Upshaw though)


Fantastic. I've never heard of this opera. Just found this on YouTube so will have a listen.


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> Nothing for me now until April when I'm seeing _Faust_ at ROH. Calleja, Terfel, Keenlyside & Netrebko.


That's a pretty hot ticket! The biggest names of Russia, Britain and Malta on the same bill. Let me know if you come across a spare ticket. Meanwhile I'm keeping my eyes on the website for returns.


----------



## sospiro

sospiro said:


> Nothing for me now until April when I'm seeing _Faust_ at ROH. Calleja, Terfel, Keenlyside & Netrebko.





Alexander said:


> That's a pretty hot ticket! The biggest names of Russia, Britain and Malta on the same bill. Let me know if you come across a spare ticket. Meanwhile I'm keeping my eyes on the website for returns.


Booking day was scary because so many people were on the site trying to buy tickets for Jonas Kaufmann recital. I was lucky to get my _Faust_ tickets.


----------



## starlightexp

This week is a double bill of new productions at the Lyric of Chicago for me. Seeing Rusalka on Wednesday and Barber onFriday


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Booking day was scary because so many people were on the site trying to buy tickets for Jonas Kaufmann recital. I was lucky to get my _Faust_ tickets.


Yes I know ! I was lucky to get both ! Never experience such a tough time booking at the ROH's site. After some minutes all performances were sold out.

What date is your Faust ticket ? Mine is on the opening night.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Next week I have a date with Manon Lescaut in Rome. Muti conducting and Netrebko is singing the title role, I can't wait.

So April is Faust in London. In May I'm going to Berlin for Dido and Aeneas and Tristan and Isolde with Nina Stemme and Stephen Gould.

I'm on the waiting list for Salzburg's Trovatore... But I'm not counting on it.

Maybe June going to Cosi Fan Tutte with Maria Bengtsson. Pity Barenboim is conducting.


----------



## Fairyqueen

You are very lucky! You can enjoy live performances at the best theaters of the world: NY, Sydney, Prague, Rome, London...I settle for watching broadcasted óperas from the MET at the cinema in my town, and some times on live....


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Yes I know ! I was lucky to get both ! Never experience such a tough time booking at the ROH's site. After some minutes all performances were sold out.
> 
> What date is your Faust ticket ? Mine is on the opening night.


7th April for Faust (I'm sure our opera trips will coincide at some stage!)

Then off to Lyon for Peter Grimes and Curlew River. Then again to Lyon for Simon Boccanegra; then Manon Lescaut & La bohème (the one with Ange  yeah I know but it's to please a friend!!) at ROH.

And I'm really excited that Simon Keenlyside is doing Rigoletto at ROH in September.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Next week I have a date with Manon Lescaut in Rome. Muti conducting and Netrebko is singing the title role, I can't wait.
> 
> So April is Faust in London. In May I'm going to Berlin for Dido and Aeneas and Tristan and Isolde with Nina Stemme and Stephen Gould.
> 
> I'm on the waiting list for Salzburg's Trovatore... But I'm not counting on it.
> 
> Maybe June going to Cosi Fan Tutte with Maria Bengtsson. Pity Barenboim is conducting.


:tiphat:

What a delicious menu of goodies you have coming up!! It's so easy to book these days isn't it - maybe a bit too easy for my poor credit card!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just back from seeing Peter Grimes via live feed at my local cinema. 
ENO.

I am speechless just now.
Stunning!!

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/jan/30/peter-grimes-english-national-opera-skelton-review


----------



## Marschallin Blair

sospiro said:


> 7th April for Faust (I'm sure our opera trips will coincide at some stage!)
> 
> Then off to Lyon for Peter Grimes and Curlew River. Then again to Lyon for Simon Boccanegra; then Manon Lescaut & La bohème (the one with Ange  yeah I know but it's to please a friend!!) at ROH.
> 
> And I'm really excited that Simon Keenlyside is doing Rigoletto at ROH in September.


You live a charmed existence. Cheers.


----------



## sospiro

MagneticGhost said:


> Just back from seeing Peter Grimes via live feed at my local cinema.
> ENO.
> 
> I am speechless just now.
> Stunning!!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/jan/30/peter-grimes-english-national-opera-skelton-review


So pleased you enjoyed it! I saw it last Friday & thought it was fabulous. The chorus "Peter Grimes!!" "Peter Grimes!!" gave me goosebumps.


----------



## DavidA

MagneticGhost said:


> Just back from seeing Peter Grimes via live feed at my local cinema.
> ENO.
> 
> I am speechless just now.
> Stunning!!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/jan/30/peter-grimes-english-national-opera-skelton-review


Missed it! Family illness!

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> 7th April for Faust (I'm sure our opera trips will coincide at some stage!)


Well, it just did, I have a late afternoon return flight the 7th. We could have a coffee together before I return.



sospiro said:


> Then off to Lyon for Peter Grimes and Curlew River. Then again to Lyon for Simon Boccanegra; then Manon Lescaut & La bohème (the one with Ange  yeah I know but it's to please a friend!!) at ROH.


I'm also very tempted by this Manon Lescaut. Opolais/Kaufmann and Pappano conducting, sounds very promising.



sospiro said:


> And I'm really excited that Simon Keenlyside is doing Rigoletto at ROH in September.


Do you anymore about he 14/15 season ?


----------



## MagneticGhost

DavidA said:


> Missed it! Family illness!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it!


Sorry to hear about your family illness. Hope it's nothing serious.

I don't know if they are likely to do a re-run (the ROH did with the Nutcracker). If you get the chance - it's a must. The music was faultless. The acting was superb. Of an outstanding ensemble cast, and without detracting from anyone else's performance, I'd have to single out Elza van den Heever for special praise in the role of Ellen. 
My only complaint was the cinema had the sound turned up too loud. It actually hurt my ears at times, although this could have been due to a nasty cold virus that I've been carrying for a few days.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Well, it just did, I have a late afternoon return flight the 7th. We could have a coffee together before I return.


Performance is on the 7th so I presume you mean the 8th? Unfortunately I couldn't meet you before as the trip is for a friend's birthday & we're having a meal first. I can't meet you on the 8th either as I have to leave London very early on the 8th. 

Another time, hopefully.



Dongiovanni said:


> Do you any more about the 14/15 season ?


I found out about _Rigoletto_ because it's on Simon Keenlyside's information site.

When I interviewed Lukas Jakobski for Operafocus he told me he'd be singing Pistola again in a revival of Robert Carsen's _Falstaff_.

That's all I know at the moment.


----------



## deggial

Dongiovanni said:


> I'm also very tempted by this Manon Lescaut. Opolais/Kaufmann and Pappano conducting, sounds very promising.


if I cared about the opera I'd so go myself. I loved Opolais's Vitellia


----------



## Lt.Belle

Was yesterday in Hamburg Germany for Mozarts Don Giovanni...
Excellent performance especially the singing it was great!


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Performance is on the 7th so I presume you mean the 8th? Unfortunately I couldn't meet you before as the trip is for a friend's birthday & we're having a meal first. I can't meet you on the 8th either as I have to leave London very early on the 8th.
> 
> Another time, hopefully.


Too bad, but I'm sure there will be more opportunities.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Looks like the thread title should be changed to "The next opera I might see" :-(

http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2014/02/mayor-says-hell-liquidate-rome-opera-and-muti-will-quit-if-strike-goes-ahead.html


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Looks like the thread title should be changed to "The next opera I might see" :-(
> 
> http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2014/02/mayor-says-hell-liquidate-rome-opera-and-muti-will-quit-if-strike-goes-ahead.html




Yes I saw that. But if you go to Muti's official facebook, there's a photo of AN rehearsing. Maybe this is Muti's response i.e. business as usual.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Strike has been called of. Pfffff......

http://www.gramilano.com/2014/02/rome-opera-close-muti-leave-netrebko-manon-cancelled/


----------



## perempe

Die Entführung aus dem Serail today then The Merry Widow tomorrow (Die lustige Witwe, Lehár) in Budapest.


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> Die Entführung aus dem Serail today then The Merry Widow tomorrow (Die lustige Witwe, Lehár) in Budapest.


Hello perempe and welcome to the forum.

Hope you enjoyed _Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ & have a good time tonight. Budapest is a beautiful city and I would love to see an opera there.


----------



## perempe

hi Sospiro,

in fact, I watched Tosca 2 weeks ago (18th), and an english couple sat next to me. I asked them how they liked the performance, and they told me that it compares well to the performances of West End Theatre (London) they attend.

Die Entführung aus dem Serail was very good, I liked Kolonits as Konstanze, but Selim (Szvétek) stole the show (acting and voice). it was fun, but before that I've seen Boito's Mefistofele twice, and I prefer it to Mozart operas. (maybe I prefer newer operas like Turandot.)

The Merry Widow was a ballett.


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> hi Sospiro,
> 
> in fact, I watched Tosca 2 weeks ago (18th), and an english couple sat next to me. I asked them how they liked the performance, and they told me that it compares well to the performances of West End Theatre (London) they attend.
> 
> Die Entführung aus dem Serail was very good, I liked Kolonits as Konstanze, but Selim (Szvétek) stole the show (acting and voice). it was fun, but before that I've seen Boito's Mefistofele twice, and I prefer it to Mozart operas. (maybe I prefer newer operas like Turandot.)
> 
> The Merry Widow was a ballett.


Great fun!

I am so jealous of your seeing _Mefistofele_. It's one of my Top Five favourite operas!


----------



## perempe

i know it's rarely played.

i met an 80 year old man who was there with his 73 year old opera lover friend, they bought premium tickets to all the 8 performances of Mefistofele. i have to admit i was jealous of them.


----------



## deggial

perempe said:


> i met an 80 year old man who was there with his 73 year old opera lover friend, they bought premium tickets to all the 8 performances of Mefistofele.


sounds like they're making friends in high places for when the time comes


----------



## MattExcell

Ticking off one of the venues I would most like to see opera in on Saturday, with Boheme, staged in the round at the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

Going to see _Der Fliegende Holländer_ this upcoming Sunday in a small, intimate little opera house in Sarasota Florida. Should be interesting. The company is currently in the process of their mission to stage every single opera Verdi wrote, so they are bringing many of his lesser know works to the public. This season it's _Jérusalem_. Not sure if it's worth it, but maybe I'll try to catch that as well.


----------



## perempe

visited Sarasota in 2009, and I remember the Opera House. (did't attend a performance.) it's famous for an Elvis concert. write a review after the performance.

visit the library next to the opera house, it has a wonderful aquarium. visit Marie Selby Botanical Gardens, it's a must. (i'm not into flowers and gardens but i really enjoyed it.)

I have tickets to Der Fliegende Holländer for the end of the month.

---
I'm going to see Bánk bán (by Erkel) tomorrow, Hungary's most famous opera.


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> i know it's rarely played.
> 
> i met an 80 year old man who was there with his 73 year old opera lover friend, they bought premium tickets to all the 8 performances of Mefistofele. i have to admit i was jealous of them.


I'm jealous too. I love Boito's full blooded writing for the voice. I think we Boito fans should become some kind of cult. 

My next opera is *Eugene Onegin* performed by Opera Bohemia, a young Scottish touring company. Looking forward to seeing what they do with one of my favourite operas.

(Opera in Scotland is rather like cricket, not widely appreciated but with many passionate fans.)


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

perempe said:


> visited Sarasota in 2009, and I remember the Opera House. (did't attend a performance.) it's famous for an Elvis concert. write a review after the performance.
> 
> visit the library next to the opera house, it has a wonderful aquarium. visit Marie Selby Botanical Gardens, it's a must. (i'm not into flowers and gardens but i really enjoyed it.)
> 
> I have tickets to Der Fliegende Holländer for the end of the month.


Oh nice! Thanks for the tip. And hopefully the production turns out to be top notch, for both of our sakes then.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> I'm jealous too. I love Boito's full blooded writing for the voice. I think we Boito fans should become some kind of cult.


 I think he deserves his own thread



Alexander said:


> My next opera is *Eugene Onegin* performed by Opera Bohemia, a young Scottish touring company. Looking forward to seeing what they do with one of my favourite operas. (Opera in Scotland is rather like cricket, not widely appreciated but with many passionate fans.)


Haha!! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gizmo

the next opera for me is the Met's live transmission of Werther, March 15.


----------



## sospiro

Gizmo said:


> the next opera for me is the Met's live transmission of Werther, March 15.


I've heard _El Guapo_ has cancelled a couple of _Werthers_. Hope he's OK by the time you go.


----------



## deggial

hey, if I AN pulled out of Faust earlier I'd have considered that fine cast. And now I see the opera itself ain't too bad but the only tickets left are way too expensive.


----------



## Bas

It is Purcell's Dido and Aeneas, I'm thrilled!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Bas said:


> It is Purcell's Dido and Aeneas, I'm thrilled!


It's on my list also, where are you going ?


----------



## Bellinilover

Gizmo said:


> the next opera for me is the Met's live transmission of Werther, March 15.


I'll be listening to it on the radio!

Next opera for me is Handel's _Giulio Cesare_ at Wolf Trap Opera. They just announced their season today. The performance will take place at the end of June.


----------



## perempe

Jenufa (next Saturday).


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> Jenufa (next Saturday).


:tiphat:

Fantastic!! Where?


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just got standing room tickets for Werther at the Met!


----------



## perempe

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> Fantastic!! Where?


Budapest (as i can't afford to travel).

in fact, I also bought tickets for tomorrow's matinee, Bánk bán (Erkel), I'll watch it for the 3rd time with the same cast. Alexandru Agache plays Tiborc, he was a joy to hear.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Cavaradossi said:


> Just got standing room tickets for Werther at the Met!


Holy cow! The magic of the Met was in full force today: We were just settling into our standing room stations when a passing angel passed along tickets to a pair of box seats. An afternoon to remember and a performance for the ages.


----------



## PetrB

Cavaradossi said:


> Holy cow! The magic of the Met was in full force today: We were just settling into our standing room stations when a passing angel passed along tickets to a pair of box seats. An afternoon to remember and a performance for the ages.


Serendipity . Kismet -- at its best. Lucky you!


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Holy cow! The magic of the Met was in full force today: We were just settling into our standing room stations when a passing angel passed along tickets to a pair of box seats. An afternoon to remember and a performance for the ages.


:tiphat:

Fantastic! Very pleased for you!!


----------



## deggial

Cavaradossi said:


>


cool sets! and good for you


----------



## Bas

Dongiovanni said:


> It's on my list also, where are you going ?


Rotterdam, March 21, what about you?


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Last night, I saw La Clemenza di Tito at Chicago's Lyric opera. Brilliant singing by all the principals, and the orchestra played some truly beautiful music. I understand why this is not considered among Mozart's best -- he apparently wrote it in a tearing hurry and solely because he needed the money -- but even second rate Mozart is really, really good.


----------



## Gizmo

Cavaradossi,

What a nice surprise to receive the tickets for those seats ! 

I saw Werther at the cinema yesterday, but we had horrible luck. The sound cut out during the last act and never came back on until the curtain closed. The theater did give us passes to use at any time. My theater is running the encore this Wednesday evening so I am going to attend it again. Maybe my luck isn't so bad since I will get to see most of it a second time.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Bas said:


> Rotterdam, March 21, what about you?


May 17th, Berliner Staatsoper


----------



## deggial

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> but even second rate Mozart is really, really good.


not second rate  JDD acted quite OTT but of course singing-wise she's ace.


----------



## mountmccabe

I am seeing Der Freischütz this Friday. It will be sung in German with English dialogue. I have not seen any of Utopia Opera's previous productions so I am excited to see how this goes!


----------



## SilenceIsGolden

mountmccabe said:


> I am seeing Der Freischütz this Friday. It will be sung in German with English dialogue. I have not seen any of Utopia Opera's previous productions so I am excited to see how this goes!


That sounds interesting. I'd be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## perempe

Cavaradossi said:


> Holy cow! The magic of the Met was in full force today: We were just settling into our standing room stations when a passing angel passed along tickets to a pair of box seats. An afternoon to remember and a performance for the ages.


similar story here:
we managed to see Bánk bán from dress circle level proscenium box for the price i'm afraid to tell.

Jenufa is tomorrow, Der fliegende Holländer is next friday.


----------



## deggial

listen, I saw Die Frau ohne Schatten last night at ROH and oh dear, I swear my ears have not recovered yet. Brutal. But also awesome


----------



## Guest

I'm afraid I can't tell you about the next opera I'm going to see because there isn't one in the short term. I _can_ tell you, however, about the next opera *I'd like* to hear/see, this being a reported project by Boulez on Beckett's _Waiting for Godot_. If this is true, I hope the guy manages it, given his age and health. Keep it up, Pierre!


----------



## Guest

Or rather: *Allez, Pierre!*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SilenceIsGolden said:


> Going to see _Der Fliegende Holländer_ this upcoming Sunday in a small, intimate little opera house in Sarasota Florida. Should be interesting. The company is currently in the process of their mission to stage every single opera Verdi wrote, so they are bringing many of his lesser know works to the public. This season it's _Jérusalem_. Not sure if it's worth it, but maybe I'll try to catch that as well.


Support these people as much as you can, while you can. In my ambit, San Diego Opera is in the process of shutting down.


----------



## MAuer

Marschallin Blair said:


> Support these people as much as you can, while you can. In my ambit, San Diego Opera is in the process of shutting down.


OMG -- I traveled to San Diego back in 1987 for a performance of _Der fliegende Holländer_ with Sabine Haas (Senta) and Siegfried Jerusalem (Erik). To draw that sort of talent, San Diego wasn't just a small regional house. I would be very sorry to hear if that company went away.


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> listen, I saw Die Frau ohne Schatten last night at ROH and oh dear, I swear my ears have not recovered yet. Brutal. But also awesome


Every review I've read says the same. Must have been stunning!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MAuer said:


> OMG -- I traveled to San Diego back in 1987 for a performance of _Der fliegende Holländer_ with Sabine Haas (Senta) and Siegfried Jerusalem (Erik). To draw that sort of talent, San Diego wasn't just a small regional house. I would be very sorry to hear if that company went away.


How right you are. I've seen some top-shelf productions and singers there. Feruccio Furlanetto's _Boris_ and Denyce Grave's _Delilah_ immediately come to mind.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Opening night of Andrea Chenier tomorrow night at the Met!


----------



## perempe

Cavaradossi said:


> Opening night of Andrea Chenier tomorrow night at the Met!


please post a picture like after the performance of Werther.

it's saturday's Jenufa (act3).


----------



## mountmccabe

SilenceIsGolden said:


> That sounds interesting. I'd be interested to hear what you think.


_Der Freischütz_ was quite entertaining. The performance was in the Lang Recital Hall at Hunter College; the room had a small stage up front and seats for maybe 80. There was a 20-piece orchestra on the far right of the stage, the rest was used by the 20 singers. They used some props - guns, flowers, a cauldron for making the bullets, etc. - minimal costumes and no sets.

It was sung in German and most of the dialogue was English. They cut the first scene of act 3 (Kaspar and Max) but I believe it was otherwise more or less complete.

The signing was good. Sarah Moulton Faux was especially good as Ännchen, Bryce Smith did well hamming it up as Kaspar. A mostly different cast repeated the production the following night.

The orchestral reduction seemed fair and while at times it seemed light it was great to be able to hear even a chamber orchestra play Weber's fantastic music.

Bare bones, non-flashy productions with (mostly) young singers. It works, especially as a low cost alternative to more established companies. Utopia Opera has a _Falstaff_ in June that I might go see and next year their 4th season includes _Susannah_.


----------



## perempe

Die Zauberflöte next Saturday. 

but before that i'll see a concert with Le Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Cello Concerto No.1, Op.33 (Saint-Saëns) and Daphnis et Chloé directed by Lionel Bringuier on Sunday, and Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher on Tuesday.


----------



## DavidA

Hoping to see the broadcast of La Boheme from the Met on Saturday. Hankies at the ready!


----------



## BaronScarpia

Maria Stuarda in July - with Joyce DiDonato - hopefully!!! At the Royal Opera House.


----------



## perempe

today i saw Der fliegende Holländer for the 2nd time (i couldn't resist ).

























it was a different experience from a box close to the orchestra.

this time Agache played The Dutchman and Thomas Piffka played Erik. i liked Piffka a lot.


----------



## DavidA

Just booked for the Met broadcast of La Boheme. Starts in just over an hour. Skates on!


----------



## deggial

BaronScarpia said:


> Maria Stuarda in July - with Joyce DiDonato - hopefully!!! At the Royal Opera House.


I'm going too. Should be good


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the broadcast of Boheme from the Met. Really good in spite of a remarkable last- minute substitution for Mimi. The same soprano 'died' twice within 24 hours as she'd sung Butterfly the previous evening!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/arts/music/from-butterfly-to-boheme-in-a-flash.html?_r=0

One problem with the HD camera work - you could see Mimi still breathing after she had died!


----------



## Don Fatale

Well done Kristine Opolais. The Met owes you, as do the many theatres streaming it live!

Question: Don't they have understudies for indisposed artists? Or was she on the list to cover for this role/performance?


----------



## deggial

Alexander said:


> Question: Don't they have understudies for indisposed artists? Or was she on the list the cover for this role/performance?


I guess they wanted a good "cover" for their broadcast. The woman is hardcore :tiphat: but maybe she should take it easy next week.


----------



## DavidA

deggial said:


> I guess they wanted a good "cover" for their broadcast. The woman is hardcore :tiphat: but maybe she should take it easy next week.


She said she'd gone to sleep at about 5am after singing her first Butterfly at the Met the previous evening, then was woken at 7-30am with a request to sing Mimi. Of course, it was an afternoon performance (for the broadcast) so she was in costume fittings and rehearsals after that. I certainly wouldn't have noticed had we not been told. But she did look tired at the end which is not surprising!
Ms Opolais is married to the conductor Andris Nelsons. Substitute announcement follows.

Subject: Metropolitan Opera Cast Change Advisory - Today's La Boheme
Kristine Opolais will sing Mimi in today's matinee performance of Puccini's La Bohème, replacing Anita Hartig, who is ill.
Miss Opolais has agreed to perform today on extremely short notice after singing the title role of Madama Butterfly for the first time at the Met just last evening. Opolais has sung Mimi with the Vienna State Opera, Berlin State Opera, and Latvian National Opera and will sing the role at the Met next season. She made an acclaimed Met debut last year as Magda in Puccini's La Rondine.
Today's performance of La Bohème, which is being transmitted worldwide as part of the Met's Live in HD series, is expected to reach a global audience of more than 300,000 people.
La Bohème also stars Susanna Phillips as Musetta, Vittorio Grigolo as Rodolfo, Massimo Cavalletti as Marcello, Patrick Carfizzi as Schaunard, Oren Gradus as Colline, and Donald Maxwell as Benoît/Alcindoro. Stefano Ranzani conducts.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> Question: Don't they have understudies for indisposed artists? Or was she on the list to cover for this role/performance?


Some opera houses have Young Artists' Programmes and the YAs learn a role and are the 'cover' or understudy but opera houses rarely use them. I always feel sorry for a young artist when an A list singer is parachuted in when someone cancels at the last minute.


----------



## BaronScarpia

Turns out I won't be seeing Maria Stuarda - instead it'll be front row tickets to La Bohème, with Angela Gheorghiu as Mimì! I'll still get a dose of Joyce DiDonato, though; off to see Alcina at the Barbican in London in October!


----------



## sospiro

BaronScarpia said:


> Turns out I won't be seeing Maria Stuarda - instead it'll be front row tickets to La Bohème, with Angela Gheorghiu as Mimì! I'll still get a dose of Joyce DiDonato, though; off to see Alcina at the Barbican in London in October!


Nice!

What night are you seeing _La bohème_?


----------



## deggial

BaronScarpia said:


> I'll still get a dose of Joyce DiDonato, though; off to see Alcina at the Barbican in London in October!


a regular mezzo fest, that one


----------



## BaronScarpia

> sospiro: _Nice! What night are you seeing La bohème?_


The 19th - last production of the season! Should be good. I couldn't believe how cheap the tickets were, only £62 each! They are amphitheatre, but who cares?!



> deggial: _a regular mezzo fest, that one_


Me, Alcina or the Barbican? 

I LOVE MEZZOS!


----------



## deggial

you might be a mezzo fest yourself  I have a bit of a mezzo party every day, too.

but I was talking about that particular Alcina, as it boasts 3 (excellent ones). One of the best things about Baroque, you can cram up to 4 mezzos in one production.


----------



## perempe

i just got back from Figaro (pictures). 15 hours from The Magic Flute.


----------



## perempe

Erika Miklósa (Queen of the Night) stole the show. I didn't need to travel to San Francisco to see her.
the other star was Andrea Rost (Pamina).


----------



## atmplayspiano

I'm seeing Hansel und Gretel in a couple weeks.


----------



## atmplayspiano

My first opera was Der Fleigende Hollander.


----------



## perempe

atmplayspiano said:


> My first opera was Der Fleigende Hollander.


When did you see it for the 1st time?


----------



## perempe

to be 'ontopic':
Parsifal (Friday).


----------



## atmplayspiano

perempe said:


> When did you see it for the 1st time?


About a month ago.


----------



## DavidA

I'm hoping to see the Met broadcast of Cosi on April 26


----------



## perempe

next week i'm going to see 7 operas. 
(ok, Don Perlimplin and Don Cristobal are one act operas. they are guest performances except Parsifal.)

Parsifal (Monday)
Rigoletto (Tuesday)
Don Perlimplin / Don Cristobal (Wednesday, both written by János Vajda)
Le comte Ory (Thursday)
Don Giovanni (Friday)
Simon Boccanegra (Sunday)


----------



## mamascarlatti

perempe said:


> next week i'm going to see 7 operas.
> (ok, Don Perlimplin and Don Cristobal are one act operas. they are guest performances except Parsifal.)
> 
> Parsifal (Monday)
> Rigoletto (Tuesday)
> Don Perlimplin / Don Cristobal (Wednesday, both written by János Vajda)
> Le comte Ory (Thursday)
> Don Giovanni (Friday)
> Simon Boccanegra (Sunday)


That's what I call a well-spent week.


----------



## Autumn Leaves

Since I have little free time in spring, I have plans only for four operas in the next one and a half months. In April, it's all Tchaikovsky (Eugene Onegin on the 24th, Iolanta on the 25th), in May, it's all Mozart (Die Zauberflöte on the 2nd and Don Giovanni on the 15th). Iolanta and Don Giovanni - for the first time! Technically, Eugene Onegin as well - I saw it only once years and years ago, before I became such an opera fan, and I remember relatively little about the music and singing. 

As for Die Zauberflöte, well, I already know it practically by heart, but one can be sure that if I have a free evening, I never miss it.


----------



## Sonata

Met in HD on Saturday: Cosi Fan Tutte


----------



## perempe

Cluj Hungarian Opera (Kolozsvári Magyar Opera) performed in Budapest today (Le comte Ory).













 count and his men, disguised as nuns in the 2nd picture.

they'll bring Les contes d'Hoffmann next year.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Won the drawing for discount Rush tickets to La Cenerentola with Joyce DiDonato at the Met tomorrow night! 
Unfortunately Juan Diego Florez has withdrawn from the first few shows of the run (including this one) due to an indisposition.


----------



## mountmccabe

Lucky! I have not been doing well with their lottery this year; only made it to a couple shows.

I have heard very good things about JDF's replacement for these first performances, Javier Camarena.


This might be my next opera too; I am planning on walking up to Lincoln Center and seeing what tickets are available.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Cavaradossi said:


> Won the drawing for discount Rush tickets to La Cenerentola with Joyce DiDonato at the Met tomorrow night!
> Unfortunately Juan Diego Florez has withdrawn from the first few shows of the run (including this one) due to an indisposition.


Javier Camarena rocks. You'll be happy!

Meanwhile JDF not looking that sick on his Facebook page:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

perempe said:


> Erika Miklósa (Queen of the Night) stole the show. I didn't need to travel to San Francisco to see her.
> the other star was Andrea Rost (Pamina).
> View attachment 39333
> View attachment 39334


Cute Queen of the Night and Pamina costumes.


----------



## perempe

Marschallin Blair said:


> Cute Queen of the Night and Pamina costumes.



View attachment 39334

No! Ildikó Jakab as Papagena & Zsolt Haja as Papageno (Haja was our Don Giovanni today.)








Andrea Rost is in white top. she is a major star.


----------



## DavidA

I'm off to see the Met broadcast of Cosi in a couple of hours!


----------



## Sonata

Enjoy David, I'm there as well!


----------



## Cavaradossi

mamascarlatti said:


> Javier Camarena rocks. You'll be happy!


You got that right!



> After the tenor Javier Camarena nailed multiple high Cs and even an interpolated high D in La Cenerentola at the Metropolitan Opera on Friday night, the audience cheered heartily. Camarena responded with something almost never heard on the Met stage: an encore.
> 
> The Mexican tenor was playing Don Ramiro in the second performance of a revival of the Rossini opera when the crowd responded with a prolonged ovation for his second act aria "Si, ritrovarla io giuro" (Yes, I swear I'll find her). The 38-year-old singer returned to the stage, and Fabio Luisi, the Met's principal conductor, repeated the aria.
> 
> According to the Met, Camarena is only the third singer in 70 years to perform an aria encore. Solo encores were routine in the 19th century but fell out of favor as performance practice grew more serious. At the Met they had been explicitly banned for much of the 20th century (in the 1920s, programs contained the phrase "POSITIVELY NO ENCORES ALLOWED").


http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/javier-camarena-gives-rare-encore-metropolitan-opera/


----------



## JCarmel

I'll be watching a production of 'Don Giovanni' on BBC FOUR tomorrow night....recorded at Covent Garden & directed by Kasper Holten.
I haven't read any reviews yet ...I'm just off to do so before tonight's introductory programme, presented by Rolando Villazon goes out in 20 minutes on BBC2.
I think the Don is the most challenging of all Mozart's operas & I'm rarely convinced with any performance, I'm afraid. The music is so wonderful but vocally/dramatically there is so much demanded of the singers ...that it's maybe just too big an 'ask!' So, I can't say that I'm looking-forward to it...irrespective of the reviews received.


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> I'm off to see the Met broadcast of Cosi in a couple of hours!


Just seen the Met Cosi. Wolfie rules OK. The utterly astonishing stream of melody unmatched in opera!


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Just seen the Met Cosi. Wolfie rules OK. The utterly astonishing stream of melody unmatched in opera!


Perfection, if not for those interminable recitatives. ugh


----------



## mountmccabe

Cavaradossi said:


> You got that right!


That was amazing. One of the best things I've seen on stage. He was just beaming when he came back out and, really, even on his first run-through.

Also I was looking around the Met website and they had posted a rehearsal clip


----------



## DavidA

JCarmel said:


> I'll be watching a production of 'Don Giovanni' on BBC FOUR tomorrow night....recorded at Covent Garden & directed by Kasper Holten.
> I haven't read any reviews yet ...I'm just off to do so before tonight's introductory programme, presented by Rolando Villazon goes out in 20 minutes on BBC2.
> I think the Don is the most challenging of all Mozart's operas & I'm rarely convinced with any performance, I'm afraid. The music is so wonderful but vocally/dramatically there is so much demanded of the singers ...that it's maybe just too big an 'ask!' So, I can't say that I'm looking-forward to it...irrespective of the reviews received.


I watched this on the live broadcast. It totally missed the point. The director should have read da Ponte instead of trying to put his own misguided interpretation on the piece. But we know today that some directors consider themselves greater geniuses than the people who wrote it!


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> Perfection, if not for those interminable recitatives. ugh


I love them - they are musical perfection themselves. Actually there are not too many in Cosi.


----------



## Maritta

My next opera will be Cosi fan tutte. I would go to see it by Sibelius Akatemia production or Metropolitan performance via satellite in cinema. The both Cosis will be next week so I have to choose soon. I love Mozart' s Don Giovanni, Le nozze di Figaro and Cosi fan tutte, but The Macig Flute and Idomeneo are not so dear to me. Perhaps I just need to listen to them more.


----------



## Levanda

Me to I will watching later tonight. Thanks for BBC 4, I wish BBC broadcast more often operas.


----------



## perempe

picture from yesterday's Simon Boccanegra. it was a guest performance of the National Theatre of Szeged. Boldizsár László (in blue) played Gabriele, who used to sing in musicals, and band 'Cotton Club Singers'. i really enjoyed it.








The Troubadour is next (Wednesday).


----------



## Taggart

We went to see the ETO's production of the Magic Flute in English at the Norwich Theatre Royal last night, 27th April. At first we were a little disquieted to see the chorus forming some sort of conga line as the dragon for Tamino's 'Have mercy, have mercy' opening. But it soon settled down into an excellent performance.

The set was fairly bland and the lighting dim but the singing carried it through. Since it was in English, it was easy to enjoy Papageno's banter, some of which had been modernised. Samantha Hay as Queen of the Night was particularly good.

Some reviews commented on the show's obsession with lampshades and this was used to comic effect when Papageno constructs his maiden from a standard lamp and several lampshades. There was good use of lighting effects, although the members of the order did look as if they were carrying light sabres.

All in all, an excellent performance and much appreciated by a packed auditorium.


----------



## Bimperl

Seeing _Don Giovanni_ this coming Sunday.


----------



## deggial

DavidA said:


> Just seen the Met Cosi. Wolfie rules OK. The utterly astonishing stream of melody unmatched in opera!


I heard it on the radio. I was a bit underwhelmed. The conducting seemed a bit too laid back and the singing not overly exciting.


----------



## deggial

Maritta said:


> but The Macig Flute and Idomeneo are not so dear to me. Perhaps I just need to listen to them more.


yes, listen to them some more. In the case of the Flute, watch  Also don't forget about Seralio and La clemenza di Tito


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> picture from yesterday's Simon Boccanegra. it was a guest performance of the National Theatre of Szeged. Boldizsár László (in blue) played Gabriele, who used to sing in musicals, and band 'Cotton Club Singers'. i really enjoyed it.
> View attachment 40630
> 
> 
> The Troubadour is next (Wednesday).


Great photo perempe!


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> The Troubadour is next (Wednesday).
















Simone Piazzola was the guest, he played Count di Luna.
Andrea Ulbrich (Azucena) was the crowd favorite.


----------



## Couac Addict

Tristan on the weekend. It's always fun to watch the Wagner nutters wet themselves every time _that chord_ is played.


----------



## perempe

i saw the second performace today. Lee Jeong-Won have't arrived for the 1st performance, but he played Manrico today. Andrea Ulbrich played Azucena, she used to play it in Verona (Arena).
Simone Piazzola was the other guest and Krisztián Cser played Ferrando, who was praised in the other topic for his Figaro. very good singers.




















Figaro is next (Sunday matinee).


----------



## Dongiovanni

An update from me:
May: Diodo and Aeneas, Tristan und Isolde, Berlin
May: Traviata, Eindhoven
June: Cosi fan Tutte, Milan


----------



## sospiro

_Simon Boccanegra_ in Lyon. 

Then _Manon Lescaut_ at ROH.


----------



## perempe

sospiro said:


> _Simon Boccanegra_ in Lyon.


that Boccanegra might be better than the one I saw (National Theatre of Szeged), but I still can recommend it.


----------



## perempe

Couac Addict said:


> Tristan on the weekend. It's always fun to watch the Wagner nutters wet themselves every time _that chord_ is played.


no Tristan here, but the overture will be performed in a concert next year.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Then _Manon Lescaut_ at ROH.


I was tempted to go, stellar cast and Pappano conducting. When I was at the Manon Lescaut performance in Rome, Pappano was also there in the audience. He probably exchanged thoughts with Muti... I hope Pappano will get a better production then Muti though. It was so dull.

The opera has really grown on me, although it's not the best of Puccini. The first act is not really appealing. But the opening theme that returns in the final act and the interlude are brilliant. I'm sure Kaufmann will sing a heartbreaking plea to escort Manon on the boat to America, it's one of my favourite pieces. And Manon's final area moved me so much when Trebs sang it.


----------



## Dongiovanni

perempe said:


> no Tristan here, but the overture will be performed in a concert next year.


Just before Tristan in Berlin I will go to a concert in Eindhoven where the Vorspiel and Liebestod will be performed in concert. How I love that music.


----------



## perempe

Dongiovanni said:


> Just before Tristan in Berlin I will go to a concert in Eindhoven where the Vorspiel and Liebestod will be performed in concert. How I love that music.


and i have to wait a year. 
in my concert the program will be the same.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> I was tempted to go, stellar cast and Pappano conducting. When I was at the Manon Lescaut performance in Rome, Pappano was also there in the audience. He probably exchanged thoughts with Muti... I hope Pappano will get a better production then Muti though. It was so dull.
> 
> The opera has really grown on me, although it's not the best of Puccini. The first act is not really appealing. But the opening theme that returns in the final act and the interlude are brilliant. I'm sure Kaufmann will sing a heartbreaking plea to escort Manon on the boat to America, it's one of my favourite pieces. And Manon's final area moved me so much when Trebs sang it.


I agree it's not Puccini's best but I do like it a lot. It's going to be mayhem at the Stage Door but the artist I'm hoping to say hello to is Ben Hulett (Edmondo). I met him last year at _Acis and Galatea_ and we talked about the obsessive fans who stalk Kaufmann. I told Ben I'd chase him down Floral Street and he said he'd like that because nobody else would know who he was. Aww!


----------



## MAuer

"_Donna non vidi mai_" is one of my favorite tenor arias. Would love to hear the Jonas sing it.


----------



## Dongiovanni

MAuer said:


> "_Donna non vidi mai_" is one of my favorite tenor arias. Would love to hear the Jonas sing it.


It's possible in London soon, and also next season in Munich he will sing the role with Trebs as Manon. The Munich tickets will be smoking hot.


----------



## MAuer

I'm hoping the ROH production will eventually be released on video. I've pretty well given up on the Bavarian State Opera allowing any of their productions to be issued in DVD format.


----------



## sospiro

MAuer said:


> I'm hoping the ROH production will eventually be released on video. I've pretty well given up on the Bavarian State Opera allowing any of their productions to be issued in DVD format.


What we can't understand is the fact that many of the performances are filmed for the cinema but not released on DVD. Why?? They've been recorded so why can't they be released on DVD?? Aaaarrrggghhh!!!


----------



## deggial

I'm with you ladies on the Bayerische DVD non-release policy. Annoying. I guess the message is: come see the production in the house, there won't be a DVD.


----------



## sospiro

deggial said:


> I'm with you ladies on the Bayerische DVD non-release policy. Annoying. I guess the message is: come see the production in the house, there won't be a DVD.


My annoyance was really for ROH but it applies to any opera house which has the performance 'in the can' but won't release a DVD. The recent _Les vêpres siciliennes_ is a good example.


----------



## DavidA

Met is doing broadcast of Cenerentola Saturday.


----------



## deggial

I misread. But I'm with you anyway. Just release those filmed productions, opera houses! People have plenty of reasons either to want to see them again or for not having seen them in the first places.


----------



## DavidA

deggial said:


> I heard it on the radio. I was a bit underwhelmed. The conducting seemed a bit too laid back and the singing not overly exciting.


It was probably better seen on the big screen. I thought Levine a bit slow in places but in general OK 'non-period' Mozart. The Alfonso was a bit dull but the rest were good especially the tenor and Dorabella. The Despina was over the top but funny.
All in all a most enjoyable evening. But a one off. Not a classic like the 2006 Glyndebourne Cosi.


----------



## DavidA

Couac Addict said:


> Tristan on the weekend. It's always fun to watch the Wagner nutters wet themselves every time _that chord_ is played.


Which had its origins in Liszt!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Levanda said:


> Me to I will watching later tonight. Thanks for BBC 4, I wish BBC broadcast more often operas.


I wish NZ TV broadcast just one. So far, nothing in the 23 years I have lived here.


----------



## Bas

I am attending a recital by Philippe Jaroussky, singing Vivaldi and Handel arias in september.


----------



## deggial

DavidA said:


> especially the tenor and Dorabella.


Polenzani wasn't bad but I didn't like Isabel Leonard. Dorabella should be funnier than that.


----------



## Dongiovanni

So here's the cast for the Cosi I will see in June. Im going the 21st. It has Maria Bengtsson, she is just amazing. The downside is Barenboim conducting, i'm not to keen on his Mozart. Watched some of his Cosi's on Youtube, the tempi were not as slow as I feared. I really don't like his Don, way too slow. Curious to hear Villazon sing Mozart, don't know what to expect. I should check out the latest Da Ponte cycle on DG, he is singing the tenor parts (So far Ottavio and Ferrando).


----------



## Dongiovanni

deggial said:


> Polenzani wasn't bad but I didn't like Isabel Leonard. Dorabella should be funnier than that.


Really liked her in the Salzburg production, she's pretty funny there. And pretty also


----------



## mamascarlatti

Dongiovanni said:


> Curious to hear Villazon sing Mozart, don't know what to expect. I should check out the latest Da Ponte cycle on DG, he is singing the tenor parts (So far Ottavio and Ferrando).


Or this:


----------



## mountmccabe

I am torn. I would really like to see both operas at the Met on Saturday, the last day of the season. I've seen La Cenerentola but it was wonderful. I would really like to see I puritani but the reviews and comments I've read suggest this run isn't the opera at its best. I toyed with the idea of seeing both but that was before we got in a new litter of foster kittens so I may be too busy caring for them and may opt to stay in and watch/listen to opera at home.

If neither of those pan out then next should be The Tender Land in mid-June.


----------



## Sonata

I'll do the Met Live in HD again....I'm leaning towards Verdi's Otello next fall though I haven't ruled out Figaro.


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the Met's Cenerentola broadcast. What a great evening! Fantastically sing and very well produced.

Only one gripe - Florez didn't encore his Act 2 aria! Apparently he did on a previous night.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Preparing for a month filled with music. I couldn't resist posting this picture


----------



## perempe

Tosca (Friday). then some Strauss operas (Die Frau ohne Schatten, Salome, Arabella, Elektra, Der Rosenkavalier) at the end of the season.

i might go to Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck) and Hunyadi László (Erkel).


----------



## deggial

Dongiovanni said:


> Really liked her in the Salzburg production, she's pretty funny there. And pretty also


I agree with you that she's pretty. Will give her a some more chances in the future.


----------



## perempe

back home after Tosca. here is the tortured Cavaradossi (Attila Fekete) and Tosca (Gyöngyi Lukács).







Alexandru Agache played Scarpia.

this time our Tosca jumped!


----------



## Sonata

perempe said:


> Tosca (Friday). then some Strauss operas (Die Frau ohne Schatten, Salome, Arabella, Elektra, Der Rosenkavalier) at the end of the season.
> 
> i might go to Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck) and Hunyadi László (Erkel).


Puccini, Strauss, Gluck. I like your style!


----------



## perempe

Sonata said:


> Puccini, Strauss, Gluck. I like your style!


what i can see style!


----------



## deggial

my next one is Der Rosenkavalier (which is starting the festival later today) at Glyndebourne in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dongiovanni

deggial said:


> my next one is Der Rosenkavalier (which is starting the festival later today) at Glyndebourne in a couple of weeks


Prepare for a showering Marschahllin ....

http://slippedisc.com/2014/05/der-rosenkavalier-opens-with-the-marschallin-naked-in-the-shower/


----------



## deggial

crap, I have to wait two weeks! I wonder if this production will get trashed worse than last year's Ariadne?!


----------



## Deontologist

Did anyone see the MET's new production of *Prince Igor* a few weeks ago?

Heard it on the "live" Saturday matinee: it was fantastic.

A new configuration of some of the scenes, you know.

Supposed to be issued on CD sometime soon.


----------



## perempe

back from Der Schauspieldirektor(Mozart) / Mario and the Magician (Vajda). Krisztián Cser played Cipolla, he made the opera work. i recognized C-3PO and Kenny (from South Park) in the audience of the magician.
perhaps i'll post pictures.


----------



## perempe

Cser is third from left (with longer hair).
C-3PO and Kenny pictures were not good.


----------



## perempe

Arabella pictures.


























Erika Miklósa (flashing legs in the first) played Fiakermilli.
she is a major star of our opera house.


----------



## perempe

deggial said:


> listen, I saw Die Frau ohne Schatten last night at ROH and oh dear, I swear my ears have not recovered yet. Brutal. But also awesome


i agree!!! it was loud.

i just arrived home after the performance.


























Heiko Trinsinger (Barak), Szilvia Rálik (Barak's wife), Ildikó Komlósi (nurse), Eszter Sümegi (empress), István Kovácsházi (emperor)

Komlósi performed the same role for the MET a couple months ago. all singers were very good. one of the best performances of the season.


----------



## atmplayspiano

When the next season starts, I'm seeing Nabucco. For now, a CD of Strauss' Salome is good enough


----------



## perempe

atmplayspiano said:


> When the next season starts, I'm seeing Nabucco. For now, a CD of Strauss' Salome is good enough


i might see it today. :devil:


----------



## perempe

Salome with Manuela Uhl and Jürgen Sacher conducted by Steinberg.






















Narraboth-Zoltán Nyári, Page-Gabriella Balga, Jochanaan Mihály Kálmándi, Herodias-Andrea Ulbrich, Herodes-Jürgen Sacher, Salome-Manuela Uhl, Pinchas Steinberg (conductor).

Manuela flashed boobs at the end of Salome's dance.


----------



## Allanmcf

Nothing planned for the immediate future but I'm off to Berlin in October to see the Magic Flute at the Komische Oper and then Tosca and Tristan at the Staatsoper playing for the present in the Schiller Theater. Saw the Barenboim Ring Cycle there last year and had the dubious pleasure of attending Siegfried the evening that Lance Ryan failed to turn up for act 1. Given the variable singing we got in acts 2 and 3 it's a pity he turned up at all!! Having said that it was a pretty good Ring. Peter Seiffert and Waltraud Meier made an impressive Volsung zwillingspaar even though they aren't exactly in the first flush, but they are exemplary singers at a time when genuine Wagner voices are thin on the ground. There are a lot of good singers out there but where they are able to give it some can belto on cd where there are lesser demands on the voice most of them are not up to the challenge of the stage. Even Kaufmann is steering clear of the heavy Wagner roles at the moment and has stated that his next Wagner role after Walter next year will probably be Tannhauser as it suits his voice at the moment. It might be a few years 'til we hear either Siegfried on stage, if ever, let alone Tristan. Rant over and that concludes the voting for the Scottish jury!!

Peace to all


----------



## perempe

i went to see Salome again yesterday, tomorrow it's Ariadne auf Naxos.


----------



## perempe

Back from Ariadne, tomorrow it's Die frau once again.


----------



## deggial

perempe said:


> i agree!!! it was loud.


you're brave, you're seeing it again!


----------



## perempe

Ariadne auf Naxos pictures































Julia Novikova (in pink in the 1st picture, Zerbinetta) stole the show. ("Grossmächtige Prinzessin" got the only applause.) Franz Tscherne and Thomas Piffka were the other two guests.


----------



## perempe

Die Frau Ohne Schatten (once again)


----------



## perempe

Der Rosenkavalier (today).


----------



## perempe

Der Rosenkavalier with Kurt Rydl as Baron Ochs



















Zoltán Kelemen (Faninal), Mária Temesi (Marianne), Viktória Mester (Octavian), Júlia Hajnóczy (Sophie), Kurt Rydl


----------



## deggial

I saw the "infamous" Glyndebourne _Der Rosenkavalier_ yesterday and for my money it was a delightful show in a very light-hearted way.


----------



## Dongiovanni

deggial said:


> I saw the "infamous" Glyndebourne _Der Rosenkavalier_ yesterday and for my money it was a delightful show in a very light-hearted way.


Will try to catch the free streaming of this production.


----------



## randy woolf

Le Nozze di Figaro, in october at the met....followed by ten others. [4 of those are double bills...cav/pag and iolanta/bluebeard's castle.] the others are Die Meistersinger, The Rake's Progress, Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, Manon, The Death of Klinghoffer, and Un Ballo in Maschera.


----------



## perempe

I'm going to see Hunyadi László (Erkel) and Iphigénie en Tauride (Gluck-Strauss) within two weeks as the season ends.


----------



## Barelytenor

I'm going to see the Live from the met in HD encore of _Rigoletto _with Zejlko Lucic (add your own diacritical marks SVP), Piotr Beczala and Diana Damrau which starts in about 20 minutes. The normal encore is at 7 pm tonight but some local fan arranged a Blue Haired Special for all those who prefer not to be out so late -- particularly on Wednesday night, which is church choir rehearsal night in this part of the country, except during the summer break.

Anyway this is the Las Vegas-Rat Pack version a la 1960s. I am trying to keep an open mind. What is that snapping sound?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Saturday it's Cosi fan Tutte in Milan. Production will be the Salzburg version. Prepared myself by reading this book some time ago, which is very interesting, by Kurt Pahlen:









It emphasises the feeling I've had for a long time that Mozart and da Ponte were looking at the story from different angles. Mozart writes some incredibly moving music for scenes that are somteimes more vicious than comic. Take for example the heartbreaking music we hear when the ladies say goodbye to their fiancés, hearing it without context it could be part of a dramatic opera. In this music there is not even a hint of comedy, it's pure true heartfelt emotions we hear.

Barenboim posted a photo of his team on facebook:








I can't wait. I will probably be standing... I got a terrible seat in the bak of a box.


----------



## perempe

i'm going to see the season-ending gala on the 30th. 


excerpts from:
Verdi (Nabucco, Aida, Rigoletto)
Boito (Mefistofele)
Kodály (Háry János)
Mozart (Der Schauspieldirektor, Die Zauberflöte)
Puccini (Tosca, Madama Butterfly)
Strauss (Der Rosenkavalier)
Selmeczi (Spiritisti)
Donizetti (L'elisir d'amore)

ballet excerpts:
Lehár (The Merry Widow)
Prokofiev (Romeo and Juliet)
Løvenskiold (La Sylphide)


----------



## Jobis

Going to see Quartett by Luca Francesconi on Saturday, based on the play of the same name which is itself an adaptation of les liaisons dangereuses. Its great living in a time when master works are still being written and are being so widely performed.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Barelytenor said:


> I'm going to see the Live from the met in HD encore of _Rigoletto _with Zejlko Lucic (add your own diacritical marks SVP), Piotr Beczala and Diana Damrau which starts in about 20 minutes. The normal encore is at 7 pm tonight but some local fan arranged a Blue Haired Special for all those who prefer not to be out so late -- particularly on Wednesday night, which is church choir rehearsal night in this part of the country, except during the summer break.
> 
> Anyway this is the Las Vegas-Rat Pack version a la 1960s. I am trying to keep an open mind. What is that snapping sound?


Did you get the giggles when Monterone turned out to be an Arab sheik?


----------



## perempe

Hunyadi László (Erkel) pictures.



















Klára Kolonits (in black) stole the show, she played Erzsébet Szilágyi. Ádám Medveczky was the conductor.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I have just remembered that the next opera I am going to see in Tristan und Isolde in concert in Auckland. Don't know any of the singers except for Bo Skovhus who is possibly my least favourite baritone in the whole of opera, but this will be my only opportunity to hear this live as the likelihood of it being actually staged by NZ Opera is the same as that of NZ winning the FIFA world cup.

Eckehard Stier CONDUCTOR

Cast includes:
Lars Cleveman TRISTAN
Annalena Persson ISOLDE
Rúni Brattaberg MARKE
Daveda Karanas BRANGÄNE
Bo Skovhus KURWENAL
Marco Stella MELOT


----------



## MAuer

Lars Cleveman actually sang at Bayreuth one summer -- I think it was the title role in _Tannhäuser_. I heard Rúni Brattaberg as Ochs with our local opera company a year ago, and found his big bass fairly agreeable.


----------



## sospiro

_Manon Lescaut_ at ROH.

Conductor: Antonio Pappano
Manon Lescaut: Kristīne Opolais
Lescaut: Christopher Maltman
Chevalier des Grieux: Jonas Kaufmann
Geronte de Ravoir: Maurizio Muraro
Edmondo: Benjamin Hulett
Dancing Master: Robert Burt
Singer: Nadezhda Karyazina
Lamplighter: Luis Gomes 
Naval Captain: Jeremy White
Act III Sergeant: Jihoon Kim 
Inn keeper: Nigel Cliffe

The production was booed on opening night. The Guardian reviwer struggled to like it and Rupert Christiansen said it was visually the ugliest show at Covent Garden in living memory.

Apparently in some scenes, JK can't be seen by people in the Orchestra Stalls. Seat price £250. I'm in front row Stalls Circle so should be able to see OK.


----------



## nina foresti

Ironically, my next performance will be the prima of "Death of Klinghoffer" at the Met in October.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> _Manon Lescaut_ at ROH.
> 
> Conductor: Antonio Pappano
> Manon Lescaut: Kristīne Opolais
> Lescaut: Christopher Maltman
> Chevalier des Grieux: Jonas Kaufmann
> Geronte de Ravoir: Maurizio Muraro
> Edmondo: Benjamin Hulett
> Dancing Master: Robert Burt
> Singer: Nadezhda Karyazina
> Lamplighter: Luis Gomes
> Naval Captain: Jeremy White
> Act III Sergeant: Jihoon Kim
> Inn keeper: Nigel Cliffe
> 
> The production was booed on opening night. The Guardian reviwer struggled to like it and Rupert Christiansen said it was visually the ugliest show at Covent Garden in living memory.
> 
> Apparently in some scenes, JK can't be seen by people in the Orchestra Stalls. Seat price £250. I'm in front row Stalls Circle so should be able to see OK.


Singing was great, production terrible is what we hear too often.

On a side note, one of the reveiwers said it looked ugly, but the situations Manon finds herself in arenn't pretty either. It doesn't always have to be pretty to be good.


----------



## Dongiovanni

mamascarlatti said:


> I have just remembered that the next opera I am going to see in Tristan und Isolde in concert in Auckland. Don't know any of the singers except for Bo Skovhus who is possibly my least favourite baritone in the whole of opera, but this will be my only opportunity to hear this live as the likelihood of it being actually staged by NZ Opera is the same as that of NZ winning the FIFA world cup.


How cruel.... still hope you enjoy.


----------



## sospiro

_La bohème_

Mimì: Angela Gheorghiu
Rodolfo: Vittorio Grigolo 
Marcello: Massimo Cavalletti 
Musetta: Irina Lungu 
Schaunard: Lauri Vasar 
Colline: Gábor Bretz 
Benoît: Jeremy White 
Alcindoro: Donald Maxwell

Conductor: Cornelius Meister

Yep, the alternate cast :lol:


----------



## perempe

missed Iphigénie en Tauride, but managed to see the gala on Monday.







Excerpts from Nabucco (overture), Aida, Die lustige Witwe (Lehár), Háry János, Der Schauspieldirektor, Romeo and Juliet (Prokofiev), Tosca, Rigoletto, Die Zauberflöte, Der Rosenkavalier, La Sylphide, L'elisir d'amore, Spiritisti (Selmeczi), Madama Butterfly. my favourite part was Cser singing 'O Isis und Osiris'.
(i saw him singing it in the TV in the kid's version of Die Zauberflöte.)


----------



## nina foresti

Klinghoffer prima


----------



## Dongiovanni

Considering Rigletto at the ROH with Keenlyside, but not so sure about Pirgu singing Il Duca.


----------



## deggial

sospiro said:


> _La bohème_
> 
> Mimì: Angela Gheorghiu


wow, what are the odds of Angela singing Mimi?! you lucked out


----------



## deggial

perempe said:


> missed Iphigénie en Tauride


I am shocked  are there any more shows left? you should go, it's a lovely opera.


----------



## Forkisking

I'm going to see Fidelio in August


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Considering Rigletto at the ROH with Keenlyside, but not so sure about Pirgu singing Il Duca.


I want to see Simon in this production of _Rigoletto_. I saw him in the Welsh National Opera production set in 1960s White House and it didn't really work for me.

Not seen Pirgu but have heard good things about him.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I want to see Simon in this production of _Rigoletto_. I saw him in the Welsh National Opera production set in 1960s White House and it didn't really work for me.
> 
> Not seen Pirgu but have heard good things about him.


I'll give it some more thought, anyway for me the highlights in Rigoletto are the fantastic Rigoletto/Gilda duets. How is he vocally ? Can't seem to find him singing the part on youtube.

Guess you read about his MacBeth performance in Munich ? Very good reviews.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> I'll give it some more thought, anyway for me the highlights in Rigoletto are the fantastic Rigoletto/Gilda duets. How is he vocally? Can't seem to find him singing the part on youtube.


There was a clip but it's been taken down. I thought he was fabulous in _Wozzeck_ last year, but I like his plaintive tone.



Dongiovanni said:


> Guess you read about his MacBeth performance in Munich ? Very good reviews.


I did! I wish I'd gone but I just can't see everything.


----------



## MAuer

I'll be attending a performance of Kevin Puts' World War I opera _Silent Night_ this coming Thursday. Belgian tenor Thomas Blondelle, a member of the ensemble at the Deutsche Oper Berlin, sings the role of Nikolaus Sprink, the opera singer drafted into the German army.


----------



## sospiro

MAuer said:


> I'll be attending a performance of Kevin Puts' World War I opera _Silent Night_ this coming Thursday. Belgian tenor Thomas Blondelle, a member of the ensemble at the Deutsche Oper Berlin, sings the role of Nikolaus Sprink, the opera singer drafted into the German army.


:tiphat:

I've not heard of this but it sounds very interesting. Hope you enjoy it and let us know what it was like.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I did! I wish I'd gone but I just can't see everything.


Yes, for sure because of a certain Russian soprano  I 'signed up' for a ticket, but in the end did not get one. Salzburg has the same system.

Signed up for the November Manon Lescaut in Munich. Fingers crossed !


----------



## perempe

sospiro said:


> _La bohème_
> 
> Mimì: Angela Gheorghiu
> Rodolfo: Vittorio Grigolo
> Marcello: Massimo Cavalletti
> Musetta: Irina Lungu
> Schaunard: Lauri Vasar
> Colline: Gábor Bretz
> Benoît: Jeremy White
> Alcindoro: Donald Maxwell
> 
> Conductor: Cornelius Meister
> 
> Yep, the alternate cast :lol:


'our' Bretz singing at ROH?

today the online box office opened for the new season, so i bought tickets to Cosi fan tutte, Tannhäuser, Madama Butterfly and The Rake's Progress ('15 may!). the first opera i'm going to see is Don Carlos.


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> 
> I've not heard of this but it sounds very interesting. Hope you enjoy it and let us know what it was like.


I've been listening to clips on YouTube and I like what I hear. In this aria, Lt. Audebert is troubled because he lost the photo of his wife that he always carried with him:






The libretto is multilingual, with the French soldiers singing in French, the British soldiers in English, and the Germans in (of course) German. There's even some Latin thrown in with the "_Dona Nobis Pacem_" that Sprink's friend and singing colleague, Anna Sørensen, performs in a concert she gives for the German Crown Prince and some of his troops.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Considering Rigletto at the ROH with Keenlyside, but not so sure about Pirgu singing Il Duca.


Just bought a ticket for September 23rd. Yay !


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Just bought a ticket for September 23rd. Yay !


Great!! ......................


----------



## Don Fatale

A little road trip in a few days, to include...
Gotterdammerung in Leeds on Saturday 12th
Orfeo et Euridice in Buxton on Sunday 13th


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> A little road trip in a few days, to include...
> Gotterdammerung in Leeds on Saturday 12th
> Orfeo et Euridice in Buxton on Sunday 13th


Very nice. Have to been to Buxton before?


----------



## Don Fatale

Been to the town before, but this will be my first time at the opera house. If the Peak District weather is good I may linger a couple of days, do some hiking, and go the Dvorak's Jacobin.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> Been to the town before, but this will be my first time at the opera house. If the Peak District weather is good I may linger a couple of days, do some hiking, and go the Dvorak's Jacobin.


I hope you have good weather.

I had been to the town but never to the opera before last year. I primarily went for the Church Parables but while I was there I saw _Ottone in villa_, _La Finta Giardiniera_, and a double bill of _La Colombe/La princesse jaune_. I enjoyed everything and was very lucky with the weather. It was glorious.


----------



## cournot

Just got back from Moscow and in the last month or so I managed to see Cosi, Don Carlo, and Turandot at the Bolshoi and Lucia and Tannhauser at the Stanislavsky-Nemirovsky Theater. Perhaps I'll manage to catch La Somnambula when I return there in October.


----------



## sospiro

cournot said:


> Just got back from Moscow and in the last month or so I managed to see Cosi, Don Carlo, and Turandot at the Bolshoi and Lucia and Tannhauser at the Stanislavsky-Nemirovsky Theater. Perhaps I'll manage to catch La Somnambula when I return there in October.


:tiphat:

Fantastic! Really want to go to the Bolshoi one day.


----------



## perempe

i bought tickets today.
September
Don Carlos

October
Lucia di Lammermoor (with Edita Gruberová)
Requiem (with Csilla Boross)

November
Coppélia
Vérnász (Blood Wedding, Szokolay)
Cosi fan tutte
Tannhäuser

December
The Nutcracker
Der Freischütz

January
Rigoletto (with Erika Miklósa)

February
Háry János (Kodály)
Madama Butterfly

March
Manon (unfortunately it's the ballet only, matinee)
Luisa Miller (on the same day with Manon)
Pas de quatre'15 (ballet companies with Bolero and Sabat Mater)

April
Aida (with Csilla Boross)
Swan Lake

May
The Rake's Progress
Sylvia
Mefistofele (i'll see the other performance as well as a die hard Mefistofele fan)

June
The Karamazovs


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> i bought tickets today.
> September
> Don Carlos
> 
> October
> Lucia di Lammermoor (with Edita Gruberová)
> Requiem (with Csilla Boross)
> 
> November
> Coppélia
> Vérnász (Blood Wedding, Szokolay)
> Cosi fan tutte
> Tannhäuser
> 
> December
> The Nutcracker
> Der Freischütz
> 
> January
> Rigoletto (with Erika Miklósa)
> 
> February
> Háry János (Kodály)
> Madama Butterfly
> 
> March
> Manon (unfortunately it's the ballet only, matinee)
> Luisa Miller (on the same day with Manon)
> Pas de quatre'15 (ballet companies with Bolero and Sabat Mater)
> 
> April
> Aida (with Csilla Boross)
> Swan Lake
> 
> May
> The Rake's Progress
> Sylvia
> Mefistofele (i'll see the other performance as well as a die hard Mefistofele fan)
> 
> June
> The Karamazovs


What a fantastic opera season you're going to have!! I'm very envious. I've been looking at Budapest and they have a superb and varied season on offer.


----------



## deggial

perempe said:


> October
> Lucia di Lammermoor (with Edita Gruberová)


she's still singing Lucia?! I kinda envy you...


----------



## perempe

sospiro said:


> What a fantastic opera season you're going to have!! I'm very envious. I've been looking at Budapest and they have a superb and varied season on offer.


we have a theatre (named after Erkel) beside the opera house, that's our secret: 420 performance in the new season.

I'll watch Cavalleria rusticana/Pagliacci, Falstaff, Otello, Faust and other operas as well in the season.


----------



## perempe

deggial said:


> she's still singing Lucia?! I kinda envy you...


bought tickets yesterday to a gallery side box. if I had booked earlier, I would have sat in (my preferred) gallery side box no. 3 instead no. 8. should have bought all cheaper tickets earlier to sell them later.:lol:
http://www.jegymester.hu/eng/Event/13056/Lammermoori-Lucia
$9 tickets are not bad, right?


----------



## deggial

the best seats in the house are £40? Not bad!


----------



## perempe

deggial said:


> the best seats in the house are £40? Not bad!


in fact, tickets to Erkel Theatre are ridiculously cheap. (ticket prices are one-fourth compared to the opera house.) i usually go with £1.5 tickets (gallery side box), the best seats are £10.

i bought 26 tickets in the box office on Friday for about £45 (including the Gruberová tickets)!

Gruberová tickets cost 3.5-4 times the cost of the regular prices.


----------



## atmplayspiano

I plan on seeing the Met's encore broadcast of "The Enchanted Island" on Wednesday. Sounds interesting, as I am a big Baroque opera fan.


----------



## Donata

Salome at Santa Fe in July 2015.


----------



## nightscape

I'm kicking around the idea of seeing _Ariadne Auf Naxos_ next year (tickets go on sale in August). This would be the first official full staged opera that I've seen live. I saw a semi-staged _Salome_ in May, loved it, and now I'm keeping the Strauss train moving right along.


----------



## MAuer

I'll be attending the opening performance of Cavalli's _La Calisto_ by our local opera company this coming Thursday.


----------



## deggial

nightscape said:


> I'm kicking around the idea of seeing _Ariadne Auf Naxos_ next year (tickets go on sale in August).


go see it! _Ariadne_ is awesome  I've seen ROH's last week, seen it at Glyndebourne twice last year, will see it again in the future. Speaking of _Salome_, I'm going to try for day tickets at the Proms in August.


----------



## perempe

i bought tickets to Monday's Requiem (Faure) & Das Lied von der Erde (Mahler).
Help me, I have withdrawal symptoms after 4 weeks!!!


----------



## nina foresti

I just discovered that there is a schedule out in the next day or so all around the country showing "Manon Lescaut" at certain movie theaters with Kirsten Opolais and Jonas Kaufmann. What a stellar cast that is!
So I break my summer "no opera doldrums" this Sunday at 1 pm in my particular area. I'm pumped!


----------



## perempe

Donata said:


> Salome at Santa Fe in July 2015.


that beats my '15 June Karamazovs with a month. (ok it's a ballet.)


----------



## perempe

nightscape said:


> I'm kicking around the idea of seeing _Ariadne Auf Naxos_ next year (tickets go on sale in August). This would be the first official full staged opera that I've seen live. I saw a semi-staged _Salome_ in May, loved it, and now I'm keeping the Strauss train moving right along.


Ariadne was ok (in my season), but compared to Salome???

added Turandot to my dates for January.


----------



## Jobis

Anyone else see Moses und Aron at covent garden? Really good production.


----------



## Rackon

MAuer, how was Calisto? I'd loved to have come down for that - and Silent Night. Instead I will console myself with ROH Manon Lescaut 11am Sunday in Indy.


----------



## Dongiovanni

perempe said:


> i bought tickets to Monday's Requiem (Faure) & Das Lied von der Erde (Mahler).
> Help me, I have withdrawal symptoms after 4 weeks!!!


Two very great works. I love Faure's requiem the music is so impressive. Enjoy !


----------



## MAuer

Rackon said:


> MAuer, how was Calisto? I'd loved to have come down for that - and Silent Night. Instead I will console myself with ROH Manon Lescaut 11am Sunday in Indy.


It actually turned out better than I expected, based on a video I'd been watching to familiarize myself with the opera before the performance. The music is fine, but I just couldn't seem to warm up to it. In retrospect, I think the staging in the video may have been partly to blame for that. The cast we had here was wonderful, and the director had the sense to treat the work as a comedy instead of playing it straight. The sets actually were the same ones used a year ago for Glass' _Galileo Galilei_, but they fitted in well with _Calisto_'s mythological story. The characters were all costumed in Greco-Roman style, and the recent trend of casting the role of the long-in-the-tooth nymph Linfea with a tenor instead of the soprano or mezzo as Cavalli intended was followed. I'm not sure I'm crazy about the practice, but the singer had a pleasant voice and a tall, slim physique, which helped with the physical comedy. I'm afraid my aversion to countertenors is well known, but I was curious to hear Michael Maniaci in the role of Endimione. His larynx never completely developed during puberty, so he actually sings in the modal voice instead of falsetto. I'm not exactly certain what I was expecting, but his voice somehow still sounded to me as though he were singing in falsetto. Of course, that's not a criticism. He was fine; just my own peculiarity. Instead of the Cincinnati Symphony in the pit, as is customary at CO productions, there was an HIP ensemble, the Catacoustic Consort.
The 2014 season here is wrapping up this weekend with _Madama Butterfly_. I attended Thursday evening's performance and enjoyed it very much. The Butterfly and Pinkerton, Maria Luigia Borsi and Shawn Mathey, were marvelous.
But that ROH _Manon Lescaut_ tops anything I've heard lately. Enjoy!


----------



## Rackon

Thank you for the detailed report!


----------



## Sonata

I plan to go to Met Live in HD in the Fall and have my first Verdi viewing now that I'm a devotee. It will be Macbeth. Actually I intend to read the play in advance too, of which I have a copy buried on the bookshelf.


----------



## sospiro

Sonata said:


> I plan to go to Met Live in HD in the Fall and have my first Verdi viewing now that I'm a devotee. It will be Macbeth. Actually I intend to read the play in advance too, of which I have a copy buried on the bookshelf.


A great way to start!! And what a fantastic cast!

Željko Lučić (Macbeth)
Anna Netrebko (Lady Macbeth)
Joseph Calleja (Macduff)
René Pape (Banquo)

You must tell us what it was like.


----------



## perempe

bit off:
i've seen Die Frau Ohne Schatten a couple of days ago on TV after attending two performances.
(it was the premiere in Budapest, and I've seen it afterwards.) it ended after 2:00 AM.


----------



## Pugg

The first for me is also Macbeth from the Met.
I have a subscription for all 10 performances .

Live however I am going to New York to see on new years Eve : The Merry Widow. :angel:


----------



## Ivansen

Next performance I'll see live is Aida. Unfortunately it'll be performed as a concert. On the other hand, I've been promised 200 chorists.


----------



## Ebab

Couchie said:


> Do you have details of that? It is not the calendar of her website.
> 
> I am pretty much obsessed with the idea of seeing Meier sing (the full) Tristan live, before she retires or dies or something.


 Sorry for the very late reply - forgive me but I'm visiting these premises only very occasionally these days.

Interested as you are, you've probably seen the dates by now (possibly secured your tickets) at Staatsoper Berlin (which is still performing at the Schillertheater location). We're going, probably twice.

But I'm also thrilled that Waltraud Meier will be doing Tristan with Peter Seiffert and René Pape for the Sommerfestspiele 2015 in my home town Munich - tickets will be much more harder to get here but we'll definitely try (she will also be here in spring 2015 for "Elektra" with Iréne Theorin).

We had the privilege to see her Kundry in Vienna this year's spring. She was nothing short of magnificent (and, at least what I believe, it was her who inspired the usually stiff-acting Johan Botha to become a compelling acting performer in the crucial second act. - There were sparks, as there should [side note: I've sensed none at all with Kaufmann at the MET]).

I feel so very thankful and privileged to live in an age where I can see and hear and feel a performer who is not only able to painstakingly render the challenging notes faithfully but who is also able to act out the most complex and interesting Wagner characters in the most intriguing fashion; with honesty, authenticity and credibility. I _trust_ her interpretations; maybe that's the most favorable thing that I am able to say.

Waltraud Meier is still at the top of her game but obviously, it can't go on forever. I can only recommend to try and catch her in Berlin or Munich. Chances are, you won't regret it.


----------



## deggial

Ebab said:


> it was her who inspired the usually stiff-acting Johan Botha to become a compelling acting performer in the crucial second act. - There were sparks, as there should [side note: I've sensed none at all with Kaufmann at the MET]).


!!!............


----------



## xpangaeax

I will be taking my first trip to the Met (provided an agreement is reached) to see Die Zauberflote this fall. I went to an HD screening of Un Ballo in Maschera last year, and am very excited to now get into the actual hal and see a performance!

EDIT: I should also add that probably the only other Opear I will see this season is a local production of R Strauss Salome, and perhaps G Verdi La Traviata, schedule/money/interest permitting.


----------



## xpangaeax

Got the confirmation this morning, I will be at Die Zauberflöte at the Met on 10/11!


----------



## nina foresti

"Macbeth" in HD is also my first.
My second is the prima of the in-house production of "The Death of Kinghoffer"
9 tickets already purchased (4 in-house and 5 HD)


----------



## BaronScarpia

At the cinema I'll be seeing Madama Butterfly on 18th September (almost) live from Sydney Harbour Bridge. Live, it'll be La finta giardiniera (Mozart) at Glyndebourne in October (as part of the tour). Sadly, Christiane Karg will not be Sandrina  I had hoped that it would be Anna Rajah, a prodigiously talented young member of the chorus whom I know and who has been covering Karg during the season, but sadly not.

Edit - I forgot, on Saturday (30th) I'm seeing Nina Stemme as Salome at the Proms. Very excited (so much so that I forgot about it)  With any luck I'll see Elektra with Christine Goerke the next day, if my feet can take any more standing in the arena!


----------



## mountmccabe

My first opera in San Francisco! Norma at SFO with Sondra Radvanovsky and Jamie Barton.


----------



## perempe

Ivansen said:


> Next performance I'll see live is Aida. Unfortunately it'll be performed as a concert. On the other hand, I've been promised 200 chorists.


where? when?

I'll attend Cavalleria Rusticana/Pagliacci within a month.
I've already listened Cavalleria Rusticana on CD, so I'll be well prepared this time.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Don Giovanni at NZ Opera on 20 September. I saw in in Sydney 3 weeks ago so it will be fun to compare. And I'm going with a work colleague who is new to opera - I hope it's a good production for her!


----------



## Itullian

mamascarlatti said:


> Don Giovanni at NZ Opera on 20 September. I saw in in Sydney 3 weeks ago so it will be fun to compare. And I'm going with a work colleague who is new to opera - I hope it's a good production for her!


Sounds like fun. A great first opera to see.


----------



## Don Fatale

It's kinda long for a first opera, but no doubt you'll make sure she's properly primed on plot and notable arias.


----------



## Divasin

Pugg said:


> The first for me is also Macbeth from the Met.
> I have a subscription for all 10 performances .
> 
> Live however I am going to New York to see on new years Eve : The Merry Widow. :angel:


I will also see all 10 performances but sadly not live on New Years Eve!
For starters the Macbeth is the same production that was broadcast in 2008 with Lucic, Guleghina, Relyea,and Levine.
I thought that was a pretty good cast but this one just might surpass that!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Alexander said:


> It's kinda long for a first opera, but no doubt you'll make sure she's properly primed on plot and notable arias.


I was thinking that too. It's actually her second - she went to Madama Butterfly and wanted to see another.


----------



## Pugg

Divasin said:


> I will also see all 10 performances but sadly not live on New Years Eve!
> For starters the Macbeth is the same production that was broadcast in 2008 with Lucic, Guleghina, Relyea,and Levine.
> I thought that was a pretty good cast but this one just might surpass that![/QUOTE
> 
> When at home in January I can see The Widow again 01/17


----------



## hpowders

Today on American PBS, in my area, at least, this afternoon is a taped performance of the Metropolitan Opera performance of Mozart's Cosi fan Tutte with James Levine conducting featuring Susanna Phillips, Isabel Leonard, Matthew Polenzani and the wonderful, irresistible Danielle de Niese as Despina.

It's the same performance broadcast in movie theaters last April.

If you get PBS and haven't experienced this performance, check and see if it's scheduled today in your area.


----------



## Divasin

hpowders said:


> Today on American PBS, in my area, at least, this afternoon is a taped performance of the Metropolitan Opera performance of Mozart's Cosi fan Tutte with James Levine conducting featuring Susanna Phillips, Isabel Leonard, Matthew Polenzani and the wonderful, irresistible Danielle de Niese as Despina.
> 
> It's the same performance broadcast in movie theaters last April.
> 
> If you get PBS and haven't experienced this performance, check and see if it's scheduled today in your area.


KCTS Seattle will broadcast this on Sunday Sept. 21st


----------



## sospiro

hpowders said:


> Today on American PBS, in my area, at least, this afternoon is a taped performance of the Metropolitan Opera performance of Mozart's Cosi fan Tutte with James Levine conducting featuring Susanna Phillips, Isabel Leonard, Matthew Polenzani and the wonderful, irresistible Danielle de Niese as Despina.
> 
> It's the same performance broadcast in movie theaters last April.
> 
> If you get PBS and haven't experienced this performance, check and see if it's scheduled today in your area.


Fantastic! I take it you're going to see this at the MET?


----------



## hpowders

sospiro said:


> Fantastic! I take it you're going to see this at the MET?


No. My NYC days are long over. I subscribed to the Met for many seasons. I flew south and never returned.

I will be TIVO-ing the performance today. Who knows how many James Levine led opera performances we have left?

I've always liked him in Mozart operas.


----------



## Divasin

Who knows how many James Levine led opera performances we have left?

I've always liked him in Mozart operas.[/QUOTE]

Then you might be interested in this Charlie Rose 1 hour interview (full episode on line) where James is interviewed about his return to the MET!

OOPS forgot the link.......

http://www.charlierose.com/watch/60284518


----------



## sospiro

I'm going to see _Idomeneo_ in Lyons next year and the role of _Arbace_ will be sung by a tenor. On the only CD I've got, the role is sung by a baritone - Leo Nucci.










I've read that it can be sung by either tenor or baritone. Are there any Mozartians out there who can tell me why?


----------



## MAuer

I think the role of Arbace was written for a tenor, but sometimes, the role is assigned to a baritone when the revised Vienna version of the opera, with a tenor Idamante, is performed -- probably to avoid an overabundance of tenors. That said, I note that your recording uses the original Munich version of the opera with Idamante as a breeches role, but still has a baritone Arbace. Perhaps it's up to an opera company's casting director, or the recording label's producer to decide which voice to use in the part.


----------



## sospiro

MAuer said:


> I think the role of Arbace was written for a tenor, but sometimes, the role is assigned to a baritone when the revised Vienna version of the opera, with a tenor Idamante, is performed -- probably to avoid an overabundance of tenors. That said, I note that your recording uses the original Munich version of the opera with Idamante as a breeches role, but still has a baritone Arbace. Perhaps it's up to an opera company's casting director, or the recording label's producer to decide which voice to use in the part.


Great reply. Thanks MAuer!


----------



## maometto

Hi, I'm going to see Traviata in La Coruña (Spain) this Saturday with Elena Mosuc, Celso Albelo and Leo Nucci. 
Next September 19 I will se Nozze di Figaro at Teatro Real in Madrid with Luca Pisaroni, Sofia Soloviy, Andreas Wolf, Sylvia Schwartz	and Elena Tsallagova. 
Two of my favorite operas in two weeks, I'm so excited!


----------



## Dongiovanni

An update from me:
Sep 23 it's Rigoletto at ROH and while in London I'm going going to 2 concerts, on of which is an orchestra recital with Joyce Didonato. 

Oct 4 Verdi's requim in Milan, La Scala. I have something with requiems and the Verdi requiem is what I've been trying to hear live for a long time. Finally it's happening, with an absolute dream cast, Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanĉa, Jonas Kaufmann, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo singing, conducted by Chailly, who wil lbe taking over from Barenboim soon. It's a memorial concert for the late Claudio Abbado.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> An update from me:
> Sep 23 it's Rigoletto at ROH and while in London I'm going going to 2 concerts, on of which is an orchestra recital with Joyce Didonato.


You're lucky to get the JdD tickets, I heard they sold out quickly.



Dongiovanni said:


> Oct 4 Verdi's requim in Milan, La Scala. I have something with requiems and the Verdi requiem is what I've been trying to hear live for a long time. Finally it's happening, with an absolute dream cast, Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanĉa, Jonas Kaufmann, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo singing, conducted by Chailly, who wil lbe taking over from Barenboim soon. It's a memorial concert for the late Claudio Abbado.


What a dream cast indeed!! I wonder if it will be recorded.


----------



## deggial

sospiro said:


> You're lucky to get the JdD tickets, I heard they sold out quickly.


they did but I have faith she'll be back next year.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> You're lucky to get the JdD tickets, I heard they sold out quickly.


When I booked there were plenty tickets available, which I had not expected. Inded sold out now it says on the Barbican website.



sospiro said:


> What a dream cast indeed!! I wonder if it will be recorded.


One year ago, almost with the same cast, Decca made this magnificent recording:








The differences are Barenboim as conductor and Rene Pape. I hope it will be streamed, but it will probably not go to CD.


----------



## Couac Addict

Rameau's Les Boréades at Versailles in a few weeks. It's just the concert performance but I'm keen to hear Julie Fuchs who was 2nd at Operalia last year. Hopefully, it'll be good night.


----------



## sospiro

Couac Addict said:


> Rameau's Les Boréades at Versailles in a few weeks. It's just the concert performance but I'm keen to hear Julie Fuchs who was 2nd at Operalia last year. Hopefully, it'll be good night.


There's nothing wrong with concert performances of opera. It gives you a chance to really concentrate on the music and because the singers are in front of the orchestra, you'll be able to hear them even better. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## halochef

Otello in pittsburgh nov. maybe the magic flute at the Met in nov


----------



## Maritta

*Boris Godunov*

I shall go to the Finnish National Opera to see Musorgsky's Boris Godunov this autumn. Is is totally unknown to me although I love the composer' s The Pictures of the Exhibition. I have read a lot of the Russian history, so there is an interest of the theme, but the music will be a surprise.

Last Saturday I visited the same House seeing Le nozze di Figaro, so near and dear that it is always a pleasure to listen to it. In my opinion the opera experience is deeper if You know it beforehand.


----------



## perempe

managed to get tickets to the premiere of Cavalleria rusticana/Pagliacci for tomorrow! 

Kamen Chanev will be Turiddu/Canio. Alexandru Agache, Andrea Rost and Éva Balatoni will also play.


----------



## deggial

Maritta said:


> I shall go to the Finnish National Opera to see Musorgsky's Boris Godunov this autumn. Is is totally unknown to me although I love the composer' s The Pictures of the Exhibition.


it's a great opera, you'll have fun with lots of bass voices.


----------



## sospiro

Maritta said:


> I shall go to the Finnish National Opera to see Musorgsky's Boris Godunov this autumn. Is is totally unknown to me although I love the composer' s The Pictures of the Exhibition. I have read a lot of the Russian history, so there is an interest of the theme, but the music will be a surprise.


Oooh! One of my favourites! Hope you enjoy it.



Maritta said:


> Last Saturday I visited the same House seeing Le nozze di Figaro, so near and dear that it is always a pleasure to listen to it. In my opinion the opera experience is deeper if you know it beforehand.


I agree. The more I get to know an opera, the more I enjoy it.


----------



## perempe

Cavalleria rusticana/Pagliacci premiere in Budapest


----------



## perempe

Éva Balatoni, Melinda Heiter, Alexandru Agache, Gyöngyi Lukács, Kamen Chanev (in Cavalleria rusticana)

Alexandru Agache, Andrea Rost, Pinchas Steinberg (conductor), Kamen Chanev, Zoltán Nagy, Tibor Szappanos (in Pagliacci)


----------



## nina foresti

Dongiovanni said:


> Oct 4 Verdi's requim in Milan, La Scala. I have something with requiems and the Verdi requiem is what I've been trying to hear live for a long time. Finally it's happening, with an absolute dream cast, Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanĉa, Jonas Kaufmann, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo singing, conducted by Chailly, who wil lbe taking over from Barenboim soon. It's a memorial concert for the late Claudio Abbado.


Oh how I envy you THAT one! What a superb cast.


----------



## perempe

Dongiovanni said:


> Oct 4 Verdi's requim in Milan, La Scala. I have something with requiems and the Verdi requiem is what I've been trying to hear live for a long time. Finally it's happening, with an absolute dream cast, Anja Harteros, Elīna Garanĉa, Jonas Kaufmann, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo singing, conducted by Chailly, who wil lbe taking over from Barenboim soon. It's a memorial concert for the late Claudio Abbado.


I have tickets to Verdi's Requiem for late october (Budapest) with Csilla Boross, Clementine Margaine, Stuart Neill, Roberto Tagliavini.


----------



## Couac Addict

Thanks to a friend having to attend a wedding, I managed to nab a couple of free tickets to hear Jaroussky and Stutzmann on Saturday at Versailles. Bargain!


Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741) 

Aria from Olimpiade, Il Giustino, Farnace

String concerto in G minor

Olimpiade Adagio of the string concerto in C major

Farnace Allegro molto of the string concerto in C major



George Frideric Haendel (1685-1759)

Arias from Rodelinda, Radamisto, Ariodante, Serse, Atalanta

Serse Overture

Serse Sinfonia from Act II

Ariodante Largo of concerto grosso op3

Ariodante Orlando Sinfonia Act III

Serse Amadigi baletto di Pastori e Pastorelle Act III


----------



## Couchie

Just purchased tickets to see Don Giovanni on Thursday and Die Walkure on Friday, in February, at the COC in Toronto. Life is good!


----------



## perempe

Punch and Judy (Neue Oper Wien's guest performance in Budapest) on 14th October.


----------



## Dustin

Just got tickets to go see Rigoletto with my aunt at a small and local(yet highly renowned) opera company called Opera in the Heights here in Houston. 10 days from now and I'm looking forward to it. It's one of the 5 or 6 operas I know pretty well.


----------



## sospiro

Dustin said:


> Just got tickets to go see Rigoletto with my aunt at a small and local(yet highly renowned) opera company called Opera in the Heights here in Houston. 10 days from now and I'm looking forward to it. It's one of the 5 or 6 operas I know pretty well.


Sounds good. You must tell us what it was like.


----------



## Dustin

sospiro said:


> Sounds good. You must tell us what it was like.


I'll definitely give an update. I've been to the Houston Grand Opera so I know that is top-notch but I'm really curious about this one.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I want to see Simon in this production of _Rigoletto_. I saw him in the Welsh National Opera production set in 1960s White House and it didn't really work for me.
> 
> Not seen Pirgu but have heard good things about him.


Read some reviews of the operning night, most are very positive. So when are you going ?


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Read some reviews of the opening night, most are very positive. So when are you going?


I went yesterday (matinée).

I had read several negative comments about the conducting and tempi of Maurizio Benini and thought these critics might be just nit-picking but I have to say the tempi was odd. Some parts were much slower and some were much quicker than I am used to. And the singers seemed to struggle with the unusual speed.

Having said that, the singing was utterly fabulous. I couldn't have wished for a better cast and this was the finest performance I've ever seen from Simon Keenlyside. His _Cortigiani, vil razza dannata_ was searing and his portrayal of a father's anger mixed with despair is something I'll remember for always.

He looked quite normal afterwards too!


----------



## BaronScarpia

It's official - La finta giardiniera at Glyndebourne. It's a Glyndebourne Tour performance so the cast is different, but I actually prefer Rosa Feola (singing Sandrina) to Christiane Karg (who sang the role during the Festival).

If I'm lucky, I might get to a concert performance of L'incoronazione di Poppea the day before, as well!


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I went yesterday (matinée).
> 
> I had read several negative comments about the conducting and tempi of Maurizio Benini and thought these critics might be just nit-picking but I have to say the tempi was odd. Some parts were much slower and some were much quicker than I am used to. And the singers seemed to struggle with the unusual speed.
> 
> Having said that, the singing was utterly fabulous. I couldn't have wished for a better cast and this was the finest performance I've ever seen from Simon Keenlyside. His _Cortigiani, vil razza dannata_ was searing and his portrayal of a father's anger mixed with despair is something I'll remember for always.
> 
> He looked quite normal afterwards too!


How nice to read it made such an impression on you ! I will let you know, Tuesday is the performance.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> How nice to read it made such an impression on you! I will let you know, Tuesday is the performance.


Same cast so I'll be very interested to hear what you think!


----------



## Don Fatale

Welsh National Opera, Cardiff, "William Tell" on Saturday 4th October during my upcoming _planes, trains and buses_ tour of Britain. I was originally going to drive, but I have too much reading and writing to do.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Tomorrow night, La Boheme at the Met. 

Mimì: Ekaterina Scherbachenko
Musetta: Myrtò Papatanasiu
Rodolfo: Bryan Hymel
Marcello: Quinn Kelsey


----------



## perempe

Don Carlo on Saturday and Tosca (with Csilla Boross & Maestri) on Sunday.
I've already seen Tosca, but it's a dream cast!


----------



## dgee

Don Giavanni, from the pit, for the next two weeks. A foray back in to playing - we'll see!


----------



## sospiro

dgee said:


> Don Giavanni, from the pit, for the next two weeks. A foray back in to playing - we'll see!


Oooh - exciting! You must tell us how it goes.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Cavaradossi said:


> Marcello: Quinn Kelsey


He might just steal the show. What a voice!


----------



## Dustin

So Rigoletto at Opera in the Heights was a great time. I was shocked at the small size of the building and orchestra. I was last row in the balcony but it was equivalent to about 15th row in a normal full-size opera house so it was very intimate. The orchestra was extremely small and they played a reduction of the original score. There were only about 5 violins, 2 violas, 2 cellos, 1 bass, and then 8 or 10 other musicians. I actually thought the small orchestra was a very interesting change up and the small building amplified them to the point where it sounded extremely full. Pretty solid singing as well! I will definitely be attending this venue again for the next show, which is Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## perempe

Tosca with Csilla Boross & Ambrogio Maestri











Maestri had size, and not just in his voice. Csilla Boross is the best Tosca here, Vissi d'arte was applauded by Maestri as well. i was so mad at Tosca that she had to kill the best singer! the dead Maestri breathed pretty sightly. was it the best Tosca I've seen? probably.

Recondita armonia is my favourite aria here. Am I the only one?


----------



## sospiro

Dustin said:


> So Rigoletto at Opera in the Heights was a great time. I was shocked at the small size of the building and orchestra. I was last row in the balcony but it was equivalent to about 15th row in a normal full-size opera house so it was very intimate. The orchestra was extremely small and they played a reduction of the original score. There were only about 5 violins, 2 violas, 2 cellos, 1 bass, and then 8 or 10 other musicians. I actually thought the small orchestra was a very interesting change up and the small building amplified them to the point where it sounded extremely full. Pretty solid singing as well! I will definitely be attending this venue again for the next show, which is Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel.


Excellent! There's certainly a place for small intimate venues as well as the huge houses.


----------



## Cavaradossi

mamascarlatti said:


> He might just steal the show. What a voice!


Yes, he (Quinn Kelsey) pretty much did. Well he and the ~3 year old toddler in the row behind us. (!!??!!  ) To his credit he was very much into the opera and knew when to pipe down (for the most part). Wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been. I guess the Met is doing what it has to do to fill seats with a new generation, but that was first for me.

Next on the calendar, Saturday's Carmen matinee:

Conductor: Pablo Heras-Casado 
Micaëla: Anita Hartig 
Carmen: Anita Rachvelishvili 
Don José: Aleksandrs Antonenko 
Escamillo: Massimo Cavalletti


----------



## Dongiovanni

Mixed emotions today ! First I was ecstatic that I managed to get a ticket to Manon Lescaut in Munich (Netrebko and Kaufmann), after many many retries (site had almost been unreachable) finally I get in, in 1 quick view seeing there were *EIGHT* tickets left... Desperately trying and against all odds I managed to reserve a seat !

Then get a message from La Scala that Kaufmann is ill and will not sing in Verdi's requiem.

Anyway, planned a trip to Munich, will see Manon Lescaut 30/11 and Il turco in Italia (my first Rossini!) with Esposito and Peretyatko on 28/11.

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Dongiovanni

Cavaradossi said:


> ~3 year old toddler in the row behind us. (!!??!!  )


I once attanded a concert where a couple brought their *BABY*, I kid you not. Well you expect what happened, baby started crying. During the first short interval between movements an official kindly asked them to leave. They did, after some persuasion. What were they thinking. I guess they just read it's good for babies to listen to classical music. Yes, but *ON CD*.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Mixed emotions today ! First I was ecstatic that I managed to get a ticket to Manon Lescaut in Munich (Netrebko and Kaufmann), after many many retries (site had almost been unreachable) finally I get in, in 1 quick view seeing there were *EIGHT* tickets left... Desperately trying and against all odds I managed to reserve a seat !
> 
> Then get a message from La Scala that Kaufmann is ill and will not sing in Verdi's requiem.
> 
> Anyway, planned a trip to Munich, will see Manon Lescaut 30/11 and Il turco in Italia (my first Rossini!) with Esposito and Peretyatko on 28/11.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed...


I thought of you when I heard. I understand Matthew Polanzani is singing in the Requiem instead.

Pleased you managed to get tickets for Munich.


----------



## perempe

Iphigénie en Tauride today.


----------



## Pugg

Elektra today in Antwerp.


----------



## perempe




----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I thought of you when I heard. I understand Matthew Polanzani is singing in the Requiem instead.
> 
> Pleased you managed to get tickets for Munich.


Nevertheless it was a very special experience. Electrifying.. utterly touching... after the Libera Me it felt I was floating in another world. No immediate applause at the end, a silence that seemed to last for an hour... Then slowly, softly it started, and it lasted incredibly long and got intenser by every 'curtain call'. I didnt take the time but I guess it was 15 minutes.

The ladies (Hartertos and Garanca) were sublime. Especially Harteros in the Libera Me, just wow, again, wow. While Harteros is very explicit in expressing and gesturing (she was really begging in Libera Me), Garanca is like a statue. Polenzani was a descent substitute for Kaufmann, D'Arcangelo was lovely as always.

The orchestra was (especially at the beginning) not perfect, the choir was excellent. The Dies Irae was terrifying.

Quite an experience !


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Nevertheless it was a very special experience. Electrifying.. utterly touching... after the Libera Me it felt I was floating in another world. No immediate applause at the end, a silence that seemed to last for an hour... Then slowly, softly it started, and it lasted incredibly long and got intenser by every 'curtain call'. I didnt take the time but I guess it was 15 minutes.
> 
> The ladies (Hartertos and Garanca) were sublime. Especially Harteros in the Libera Me, just wow, again, wow. While Harteros is very explicit in expressing and gesturing (she was really begging in Libera Me), Garanca is like a statue. Polenzani was a descent substitute for Kaufmann, D'Arcangelo was lovely as always.
> 
> The orchestra was (especially at the beginning) not perfect, the choir was excellent. The Dies Irae was terrifying.
> 
> Quite an experience !


 

Great write up!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Nevertheless it was a very special experience. Electrifying.. utterly touching... after the Libera Me it felt I was floating in another world. No immediate applause at the end, a silence that seemed to last for an hour... Then slowly, softly it started, and it lasted incredibly long and got intenser by every 'curtain call'. I didnt take the time but I guess it was 15 minutes.
> 
> The ladies (Hartertos and Garanca) were sublime. Especially Harteros in the Libera Me, just wow, again, wow. While Harteros is very explicit in expressing and gesturing (she was really begging in Libera Me), Garanca is like a statue. Polenzani was a descent substitute for Kaufmann, D'Arcangelo was lovely as always.
> 
> The orchestra was (especially at the beginning) not perfect, the choir was excellent. The Dies Irae was terrifying.
> 
> Quite an experience !


Here is a picture of the stage just before start. The stage is packed with choir and orchestra ! Forgot to take curtain call pics...


----------



## nightscape

nightscape said:


> I'm kicking around the idea of seeing _Ariadne Auf Naxos_ next year (tickets go on sale in August). This would be the first official full staged opera that I've seen live. I saw a semi-staged _Salome_ in May, loved it, and now I'm keeping the Strauss train moving right along.


I don't quote myself unnecessarily. I'm officially going! Can't wait!


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Here is a picture of the stage just before start. The stage is packed with choir and orchestra ! Forgot to take curtain call pics...
> 
> View attachment 52669


Spine tingling! Great view as well.


----------



## perempe

Dongiovanni said:


> Forgot to take curtain call pics...


your photo of the stage is much more interesting.

there will be two performances of Verdi's Requiem at the end of the month in our opera house.


----------



## Dongiovanni

perempe said:


> there will be two performances of Verdi's Requiem at the end of the month in our opera house.


So are you going ?


----------



## perempe

Dongiovanni said:


> So are you going ?


of course.

in fact, I have a season ticket with Verdi's Requiem on 27th (with 4 other concerts in the season), but on the same day I have ticket for Lucia di Lammermoor with Edita Gruberova. I'll see Requiem the following day.


----------



## perempe

yesterday's Cavalleria Rusticana (with Ildikó Komlósi)/Pagliacci









I'll attend the premiere of Cosi on Friday. Mária Celeng will be Fiordiligi, can't wait to hear her.


----------



## Pugg

October 11 th in the cinema Live from the Met : Macbeth with Netrebko.


----------



## Radames

Pugg said:


> October 11 th in the cinema Live from the Met : Macbeth with Netrebko.


I'll see that. Then on the 12th I may go to Beantown for BLO's Traviata.


----------



## Couac Addict

Tosca. Tomorrow at the Bastille. 
I've never been a great fan of it to be honest. I think Scarpia dies too early and the final scene is boring. However, I was lured with the promise of a new production. The curiosity, in conjunction with nothing on tv tomorrow...
My expectations aren't high but it's only 5 euro so it's hard to complain - although people still do. It always amuses me how the most annoyed members of an opera audience are the ones who paid close to nothing to see it.


----------



## perempe

I've seen Tosca 3 times within 8 months, love it!


----------



## nina foresti

Pugg said:


> October 11 th in the cinema Live from the Met : Macbeth with Netrebko.


Me too and with a golden cast. I just cannot wait!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Pugg said:


> October 11 th in the cinema Live from the Met : Macbeth with Netrebko.


Going to try to get standing room tickets on Saturday morning.


----------



## Pugg

nina foresti said:


> Me too and with a golden cast. I just cannot wait!


I've seen pictures and already I am terrified. 
The Lady in a two pieces suit and wearing pearls....
[SUB]( And I fear for Nebtreko, I am no fan of her )[/SUB]


----------



## perempe

Mária Celeng was the star of the evening. Jiří Menzel, the director was there.


----------



## perempe

Sir Harrison Birtwistle's Punch and Judy today, Neue Oper Wien's guest performance in Budapest.

Mozart's Mitridate, re di Ponto, producion of Tbilisi State Opera and Ballet on Thurday. (it's also a guest performance in an opera festival.)


----------



## Figleaf

Couac Addict said:


> Tosca. Tomorrow at the Bastille.
> I've never been a great fan of it to be honest. I think Scarpia dies too early and the final scene is boring. However, I was lured with the promise of a new production. The curiosity, in conjunction with nothing on tv tomorrow...
> My expectations aren't high but it's only 5 euro so it's hard to complain - although people still do. It always amuses me how the most annoyed members of an opera audience are the ones who paid close to nothing to see it.


Scarpia deserves a whole opera to himself, I think! I hope you had a good time at the Bastille. Personally I don't go to see modern singers because it only encourages them :devil: For 5 Euros for a live performance though, I'd make an exception. I wonder how they feel about kids in the audience? We're going to Paris in the spring en famille- we could visit some of my favourite singers in Pere Lachaise in the daytime and go to the Bastille in the evening! Who needs Disneyland anyway?


----------



## Couac Addict

Figleaf said:


> I wonder how they feel about kids in the audience?


I think the Magic Flute is in Spring....expect plenty of kids haha.


----------



## nina foresti

Pugg said:


> I've seen pictures and already I am terrified.
> The Lady in a two pieces suit and wearing pearls....
> [SUB]( And I fear for Nebtreko, I am no fan of her )[/SUB]


I'll be amazed if Her Nebs' performance as Lady M doesn't change your mind about her. The kid grew up and deliciously. That interpretation is the one to beat. In fact, the entire cast was spectacular. One for the books.


----------



## nina foresti

My next is on Oct. 20th at the Met - The Death of Klinghoffer.


----------



## tgtr0660

I've only attended two live opera performances in my entire life


----------



## mountmccabe

Handel's _Partenope_ in a week. Julian Wachner conducts a Christopher Alden production at the San Francisco Opera. The cast includes Danielle Di Niese, David Daniels and Anthony Roth Costanzo!

Oh, and I also just bought a ticket to see tomorrow's repeat of _Macbeth_ from the Met.

And next Friday I should be seeing an orchestral rehearsal of _La Bohème_ at SFO.


----------



## perempe

just arrived home after Falstaff







my favorite local singer, Agache was a very good Falstaff.


----------



## Pugg

Later this day: Mozart , Le Nozze di Figaro , live from the MET in HD.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Nov 7, Aida at the Met:

Conductor: Marco Armiliato 
Aida: Liudmyla Monastyrska 
Amneris: Olga Borodina 
Radamès: Marcello Giordani 
Amonasro: Željko Lucic

Bring on the elephants!!


----------



## perempe

Lucia di Lammermoor on Monday with Gruberova


----------



## Pugg

Lucia di Lammermoor on Wednesday with Natalie Dessay


----------



## perempe

Pugg said:


> Lucia di Lammermoor on Wednesday with Natalie Dessay


where?
----------


----------



## Pimlicopiano

I due Foscari with Domingo at Covent Garden on Monday


----------



## perempe

*Lucia di Lammermoor with Edita Gruberova*







Gruberova was incredible. The audience gave Edita a well deserved standing ovation after the flute duet. easily the best soprano I've heard, and also one of the loudest applauses.




the supporting cast was also good, my favorite bass (Péter Fried) played Raimondo.


----------



## perempe

yesterday's Requiem













Conductor Pinchas Steinberg
Soprano Eszter Sümegi
Alto Clementine Margaine
Tenor Stuart Neill
Basso Roberto Tagliavini


----------



## sarah joyful

my next will be idomeneo in london. can't wait


----------



## DavidA

Saturday Met broadcast of Carmen


----------



## Don Fatale

La Cenerentola in Inverness (Scotland)
Scottish Opera


----------



## Don Fatale

The above ^

After the 2 x sellouts of Madame Butterfly in May comes 3 x La Cenerentola. I went to see the 1st of them last night. Rather sparcely attended and didn't see anyone under the age of 50.

Maybe these youngsters know something I don't. It wasn't a good night. The Scottish Opera orchestra is competent, but lacked necessary Rossinian sparkle. The production was rather 'provincial touring', not at all glamorous. Clorinda and Tisbe did their best to liven proceedings, and if I were the Prince I'd have chosen the cute and sassy Clorinda, as Angelina (young Russian Victoria Yarovaya) was such a misery-guts and seldom commanded the stage. Most singers seemed underpowered. I wonder if the hall's acoustics seem to favour the orchestra, although its sound can seem harsh with the very forward pit and flat ceiling above.

As for the final segment (one of the few operas that keep its notable piece for the very end), Yarovaya proved to be a fine singer and almost wow'd the audience. Were that she had bigger lungs as it's a voice I'd love to hear again, but perhaps not in a comedy. Dalilah perhaps?

Next for Scottish Opera's regular visit to Inverness is Il Trovatore in a few months. I hope they've lined up some big voices! I can forgive so much in a production and orchestra if I can just hear a great voice.

Thankfully my opera-going isn't limited to Inverness, next week it's Lohengrin in Amsterdam. Can't wait!


----------



## Ivansen

Aida, as a concert, on tuesday, in Bergen. Featuring Latonia Moore. Choir of 200 people.


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm going to see my school's opera department put on The Bartered Bride


----------



## jflatter

I am going to see Idomeneo on Saturday week at the Royal Opera House. Already controversial because of the production. I am more worried about the conductor Minkowski as I'm not a fan of HIP. However ROH have not staged in 25 years so I would like to see it live.


----------



## Itullian

jflatter said:


> I am going to see Idomeneo on Saturday week at the Royal Opera House. Already controversial because of the production. I am more worried about the conductor Minkowski as I'm not a fan of HIP. However ROH have not staged in 25 years so I would like to see it live.


I think the production would bother me more. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

Barbiere on Saturday in Montreal...


----------



## perempe

Vérnász (Blood Wedding) today. opera version of the García Lorca tragedy, with a score by Hungarian composer Sándor Szokolay.


----------



## Loge

Tristan und Isolde at the Royal Opera House this December. With Nina Stemme, Stephen Gould, John Tomlinson, Graham Clarke and Sarah Connolly. What a cast, not bad for 40 quid even though I have to sit on a bar stool for 5 hours


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Loge said:


> Tristan und Isolde at the Royal Opera House this December. With Nina Stemme, Stephen Gould, John Tomlinson, Graham Clarke and Sarah Connolly. What a cast, not bad for 40 quid even though I have to sit on a bar stool for 5 hours


Green really isn't my color. But it is today.
_
Lovely. _

_;D_


----------



## Cavaradossi

Ivansen said:


> Aida, as a concert, on tuesday, in Bergen. Featuring Latonia Moore. Choir of 200 people.


I saw Miss Moore's Aida in concert with Roberto Alagna and the Chicago Symphony last year. You're in for a treat. As mentioned above, I'll be making the down the Nile at the Met tonight with Liudmyla Monastyrska and Marcello Giordani.


----------



## MAuer

Cavaradossi said:


> I saw Miss Moore's Aida in concert with Roberto Alagna and the Chicago Symphony last year. You're in for a treat. As mentioned above, I'll be making the down the Nile at the Met tonight with Liudmyla Monastyrska and Marcello Giordani.


She sang the role in a staged production last year with my local opera company, and was marvelous. I think Aida may be one of her signature parts.


----------



## jflatter

Itullian said:


> I think the production would bother me more. I hope you enjoy it.


Kusej has done some interesting stuff in the past like the Rusalka from Munich and the Dutchman from Amsterdam. His Elektra from Zurich was weak though. I prefer modern productions if they're well executed but as I have not seen this piece live before, I will view the production with an open mind. Musically, my favourite recording is Bohm with Dresden which may give an idea about my personal fears about Minkowski.


----------



## jflatter

Loge said:


> Tristan und Isolde at the Royal Opera House this December. With Nina Stemme, Stephen Gould, John Tomlinson, Graham Clarke and Sarah Connolly. What a cast, not bad for 40 quid even though I have to sit on a bar stool for 5 hours


I am going to see this as well. Some of the casting worries me though. As much as I love Sir John Tomlinson (see profile pic), he's never been a King Marke and he was disappointing in the last run of this opera. Five years down the line, I am really worried now. If Rene Pape was not around (rumours were he was initially casted, why did they not get someone like Frans Josef Selig?

Although Stemme as Isolde and Connolly as Brangane will be fantastic!


----------



## Loge

jflatter said:


> I am going to see this as well. Some of the casting worries me though. As much as I love Sir John Tomlinson (see profile pic), he's never been a King Marke and he was disappointing in the last run of this opera. Five years down the line, I am really worried now. If Rene Pape was not around (rumours were he was initially casted, why did they not get someone like Frans Josef Selig?
> 
> Although Stemme as Isolde and Connolly as Brangane will be fantastic!


Yes, his voice isn't what it once was, but there are still flashes of the old brilliance. He has bags of stage presence and for me, being a fan of his Wotan, it is like seeing Frank Sinatra.


----------



## sospiro

jflatter said:


> Kusej has done some interesting stuff in the past like the Rusalka from Munich and the Dutchman from Amsterdam. His Elektra from Zurich was weak though. I prefer modern productions if they're well executed but as I have not seen this piece live before, I will view the production with an open mind. Musically, my favourite recording is Bohm with Dresden which may give an idea about my personal fears about Minkowski.


It's had erm, some _mixed_ reviews! Looking forward to hearing what you think of it. I'm seeing it in January in Lyon (different cast) and I'll be interested to see the reaction of the Lyon audience.


----------



## mountmccabe

Next week I'm seeing La Cenerentola at San Francisco Opera. 

I saw a performance at the Met in May and it inspired me to name a batch of foster kittens after Rossini arias. We adopted out Largo, Tanti and Varla but we kept Volta. Sadly I can't bring her to the opera house!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Tonight: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk, at the Met.

Conductor: James Conlon 
Katerina Ismailova: Eva-Maria Westbroek 
Sergey: Brandon Jovanovich 
Zinovy Ismailov: Raymond Very 
Boris: Anatoli Kotscherga 

All I know about this opera is that it's the one that got Shostakovich into trouble.


----------



## mountmccabe

I wish I was there to see it! I'll just be listening to the audio stream from home.


----------



## perempe

Die Frau ohne Schatten in 2 hours


----------



## papsrus

Well, not the next, but rather the last (as in last night)

Went to a performance of "Pagliacci" at the intimate Sarasota Opera House, enjoyed it from a forward balcony seat where the music from the orchestra and stage is wonderful. (I find myself especially attentive to the overtures played prior to the curtain rise).

"Pagliacci" was Ruggero Leoncavallo's one and only big hit, apparently, premiering in early 1890s to enthusiastic audiences across Europe and the United States. (Leoncavello was a rival of Puccini). It's a snappy little production that zips along in under 2 hours -- your typical love triangle / tragedy about a traveling theater company, so some of the characters become other characters, but it's not hard to follow along.

The tenor (Michael Robert Hendrick) who played the head of the theater company was to my ear quite clearly the strongest voice; the soprano lead female role was less compelling. A couple of roles were played by a studio artist and an apprentice, and both acquitted themselves quite well, I thought.

There's not a lot of action in this one as far as people running around on stage, so I just sat back, closed my eyes and listened for stretches. Wonderful.

The only drawback was someone in the row right behind me -- a German woman I think -- who kept picking away at some sort of plastic-wrapped snacks the whole time, but I managed to tune her out. 

All in all, a great time. Not a terribly involved production, but musically thrilling for me.


(Is there another thread for opera reviews?)


----------



## perempe




----------



## Don Fatale

Lohengrin in Amsterdam tonight, after a long day of sightseeing!

Alas, Elina Garanca was a no-show at the Concertgebouw last night :-(


----------



## sospiro

papsrus said:


> Well, not the next, but rather the last (as in last night)
> 
> Went to a performance of "Pagliacci" at the intimate Sarasota Opera House, enjoyed it from a forward balcony seat where the music from the orchestra and stage is wonderful. (I find myself especially attentive to the overtures played prior to the curtain rise).
> 
> "Pagliacci" was Ruggero Leoncavallo's one and only big hit, apparently, premiering in early 1890s to enthusiastic audiences across Europe and the United States. (Leoncavello was a rival of Puccini). It's a snappy little production that zips along in under 2 hours -- your typical love triangle / tragedy about a traveling theater company, so some of the characters become other characters, but it's not hard to follow along.
> 
> The tenor (Michael Robert Hendrick) who played the head of the theater company was to my ear quite clearly the strongest voice; the soprano lead female role was less compelling. A couple of roles were played by a studio artist and an apprentice, and both acquitted themselves quite well, I thought.
> 
> There's not a lot of action in this one as far as people running around on stage, so I just sat back, closed my eyes and listened for stretches. Wonderful.
> 
> The only drawback was someone in the row right behind me -- a German woman I think -- who kept picking away at some sort of plastic-wrapped snacks the whole time, but I managed to tune her out.
> 
> All in all, a great time. Not a terribly involved production, but musically thrilling for me.


Lovely review papsrus. Shame about the noisy woman, don't you want to slap/yell/curse at people sometimes? I wouldn't have been able to tune her out.



papsrus said:


> (Is there another thread for opera reviews?)


There's one, maybe two, buried in the mists of the forum and I'll need to find one for when I get back from Warsaw where I'm seeing _Ariadne auf Naxos_.










Excited? Moi?


----------



## sospiro

papsrus said:


> (Is there another thread for opera reviews?)


Take your pick 

Thread 1

Thread 2


----------



## papsrus

Thank you sospiro. I'll take note of those threads. 

Other than a staging of "The Hobbit" by the Sarasota Youth Opera, there's nothing further here until the winter season after the new year. Then we'll get Puccini's "Tosca," Mozart's "The Marriage of Figaro" (following on last season's "Barber of Seville"), Rimsky-Korsakov's "The Golden Cockerel" and finally Verdi's somewhat mammoth "Don Carlos." The last is among the final few of a complete Verdi cycle that the opera company began years ago. It has been putting on one Verdi opera each season for years with the intent of getting through all of them, and it is nearing the end. I think there are two more left after "Don Carlos."

As to the woman rustling her snacks behind me during "Pagliacci," it wasn't so much the noise itself, which wasn't a big deal, but the annoyance of her behavior. Do you HAVE to rustle around for the entire performance? 

For me, going to the opera is a special occasion -- an escape; and foremost it's about the music. Other patrons would be happier if they could lay out a picnic. I understand that. But then there are those few (I hope) who simply want to go in order to be seen. These latter may need snacks to assuage themselves.  

In any case, I'm relatively new to opera and the whole experience is so enchanting for me that, short of the stage collapsing, I'm going to enjoy myself no matter what's going on around me.


----------



## sospiro

papsrus said:


> Thank you sospiro. I'll take note of those threads.
> 
> Other than a staging of "The Hobbit" by the Sarasota Youth Opera, there's nothing further here until the winter season after the new year. Then we'll get Puccini's "Tosca," Mozart's "The Marriage of Figaro" (following on last season's "Barber of Seville"), Rimsky-Korsakov's "The Golden Cockerel" and finally Verdi's somewhat mammoth "Don Carlos." The last is among the final few of a complete Verdi cycle that the opera company began years ago. It has been putting on one Verdi opera each season for years with the intent of getting through all of them, and it is nearing the end. I think there are two more left after "Don Carlos."
> 
> As to the woman rustling her snacks behind me during "Pagliacci," it wasn't so much the noise itself, which wasn't a big deal, but the annoyance of her behavior. Do you HAVE to rustle around for the entire performance?
> 
> For me, going to the opera is a special occasion -- an escape; and foremost it's about the music. Other patrons would be happier if they could lay out a picnic. I understand that. But then there are those few (I hope) who simply want to go in order to be seen. These latter may need snacks to assuage themselves.
> 
> In any case, I'm relatively new to opera and the whole experience is so enchanting for me that, short of the stage collapsing, I'm going to enjoy myself no matter what's going on around me.


Live opera is wonderful isn't it. I'm still new to opera and I find it enchanting too. I'm pleased you're not going to let selfish people spoil it for you.


----------



## iwys

Andrea Chénier at the ROH.


----------



## schigolch

"Death in Venice"


----------



## Pugg

Coming Saturday 23-11-2014 Live from the met in HD

*Rossini's Il Barbiere di Siviglia*


----------



## mountmccabe

Loge said:


> Tristan und Isolde at the Royal Opera House this December. With Nina Stemme, Stephen Gould, John Tomlinson, Graham Clarke and Sarah Connolly. What a cast, not bad for 40 quid even though I have to sit on a bar stool for 5 hours





jflatter said:


> I am going to see this as well. Some of the casting worries me though. As much as I love Sir John Tomlinson (see profile pic), he's never been a King Marke and he was disappointing in the last run of this opera. Five years down the line, I am really worried now. If Rene Pape was not around (rumours were he was initially casted, why did they not get someone like Frans Josef Selig?
> 
> Although Stemme as Isolde and Connolly as Brangane will be fantastic!


And it turns out that I will be in London in December and am looking into seeing this as well. I plan to queue up in the morning to get day tickets.

But before that I am actually going to see ENO's production of Adams' The Gospel According to the Other Mary.


----------



## perempe

Wagner's Tannhäuser with Robert Dean Smith on Tuesday.


----------



## perempe

saw it today.







Robert Dean Smith is the 1st from right. Csilla Boross played Elisabeth & Venus.


----------



## jflatter

Erm this is slightly retrospective but I saw the most amazing semi staged version of Pelléas et Mélisande with the Philharmonia last night. Wonderful conducting by Esa Pekka Salonen and the singing by the almost exclusively French cast was of the highest order.


----------



## perempe

saw Carmen & Tannhäuser yesterday. Carmen was a matinee performance in Erkel Theatre, Tannhäuser was in the Opera House.









I've seen the 2nd and 3rd performance of Tannhäuser, have ticket to the 4th as well (Tuesday).


----------



## xpangaeax

Feb 6 - Salome, Virgina Opera
March ? - Flying Dutchman, Washington National Opera
May 7 - Die Fledermaus, Capitol City Opera (NPO in Richmond, VA)

And possibly one Met trip over spring break, thinking Don Giovanni, but Les Comtes d'Hoffman is intriguing as well.


----------



## hpowders

I was in on the complete Verdi cycle in Sarasota and heard Verdi I wish I never heard, but parking there got to be a hassle, so I'm skipping it this year. I must have heard at least 10 obscure Verdi operas over the last few years.


----------



## perempe

La Boheme starts within 2.5 hours. Teodor Ilincai will be Rodolfo.


----------



## perempe




----------



## Cavaradossi

Embarrassment of vocal riches this weekend:

Saturday: Die Meistersinger at the Met with Johan Botha, James Morris, and James Levine conducting
Sunday: Teatro Regio Torino's touring concert version of Guglielmo Tell at Carnegie Hall with Angela Meade and John Osborn.


----------



## Buddha

The Savannah Music Festival and the Savannah Voice Festival are staging Puccini's _Suor Angelica_ & _Gianni Schicchi_ in March 2015. These are two of the three Il Trittico, a trilogy of three one-act operas that received its premiere at the Met in 1918. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DavidA

Hoping to see the Mat Mastersingers broadcast Saturday. Long evening!


----------



## Chronochromie

DavidA said:


> Hoping to see the Mat Mastersingers broadcast Saturday. Long evening!


Same here.
15 characters


----------



## DavidA

Going to the 'Frozen' singalong with the grandkids in the morning. The Mastersingers in the evening. 

Two whole operas in one day!


----------



## Complicity

emiellucifuge said:


> Well Ive been to the ENO a few times before;
> A weird Giulio Cesar and an absolutely fantastic Traviata.


I haven't seen too many ENO productions, but I was a little disappointed with their interpretation of La Boheme too..... Sets were a bit clunky....


----------



## Complicity

I am busy preparing my 2015 schedule of Operas (and Symphonies)..... Will update shortly


----------



## sospiro

Complicity said:


> I am busy preparing my 2015 schedule of Operas (and Symphonies)..... Will update shortly


I'll look forward to reading it!


----------



## sospiro

_Un ballo in maschera_ on 17 January 2015 at Royal Opera House

Conductor: Daniel Oren
Riccardo: Joseph Calleja
Amelia: Liudmyla Monastyrska
Renato: Dmitri Hvorostovsky
Ulrica: Marianne Cornetti
Oscar: Rosemary Joshua
Samuel: Anatoli Sivko
Tom: Jihoon Kim
Silvano: Samuel Dale Johnson
Minister of Justice: Samuel Sakker

------------------------------------------------

_Idomeneo_ on 23 January 2015 at l'Opéra de Lyon

Direction musicale: Gérard Korsten
Mise en scène: Martin Kušej
Décors: Annette Murschetz
Costumes: Heide Kastler
Lumières: Reinhard Traub
Chef des Chœurs: Alan Woodbridge
Idoménée: Lothar Odinius
Idamante: Kate Aldrich
Ilia: Elena Galitskaya
Electre: Maria Bengtsson
Arbace: Julien Behr
Voix de Neptune: Lukas Jakobski
Orchestre et Chœurs de l'Opéra de Lyon

------------------------------------------------

Is it January yet?!


----------



## perempe

Der Freischütz (premiere) today.


----------



## perempe

do highlights from Porgy & Bess (tomorrow) count?


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

sospiro said:


> And me. And _Die Zauberflöte_
> 
> I'm going to the Royal Opera House in February to see Die Zauberflote.


----------



## pianississimo

Opera North are preparing the full Ring cycle for 2016. I went to see their semi-staged and brilliant Gotterdamerung in Leeds this year - which was my first opera. I might save myself for this full production even though it's a long time to wait.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/whats-on/robert-beale-marks-end-opera-7347340


----------



## sospiro

pianississimo said:


> Opera North are preparing the full Ring cycle for 2016. I went to see their semi-staged and brilliant Gotterdamerung in Leeds this year - which was my first opera. I might save myself for this full production even though it's a long time to wait.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/whats-on/robert-beale-marks-end-opera-7347340


I've never seen any of Opera North's productions but I've heard they're usually fantastic. Hope you get to see the Ring.


----------



## Don Fatale

pianississimo said:


> Opera North are preparing the full Ring cycle for 2016. I went to see their semi-staged and brilliant Gotterdamerung in Leeds this year - which was my first opera. I might save myself for this full production even though it's a long time to wait.
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/whats-on/robert-beale-marks-end-opera-7347340


I also saw it in Leeds (Town Hall). I'm seldom a fan of semi-staged but this was almost three quarter staged. The orchestra was magnificent. The hairs on my neck and arms were upstanding for the funeral music like never before. However I can't wait until 2016 for my next Wagner fix. That'll come with ENO's Mastersingers in February.

Next up for me is probably Glasgow Royal Conservatoire of Scotland. Le Nozze di Figaro. I enjoy seeing student productions, and this is in a nice little theatre which is part of their faculty.


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> I've never seen any of Opera North's productions but I've heard they're usually fantastic. Hope you get to see the Ring.


You've never seen Opera North? This definitely calls for one of these:



(And of course Leeds is a fine city to visit)


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> You've never seen Opera North? This definitely calls for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> (And of course Leeds is a fine city to visit)


*Hangs head in shame*


----------



## AndyTownend

Just returned from Prague where I saw the puppet show productions of Opera they have available. There were no musicians, (it was a small venue and not possible) however it was a fantastic experience and something unique and novel. I would recommend it if you go to Prague, I saw Don Giovanni. Next I'd like to see something modern and in English for a change. Andre Previn has written Opera and I'm keen to search this out.


----------



## Dongiovanni

LouisMasterMusic said:


> And me. And _Die Zauberflöte_
> 
> I'm going to the Royal Opera House in February to see Die Zauberflote.


I was also looking at that still in doubt. Kristiane Karg as Pamina should be great, probably all her performances will be near to sold out by now.


----------



## perempe

I saw Die Fledermaus yesterday. does it count?

off:
I'll attend to the performance of Beethoven's 9th on New Year's Day.


----------



## omega

AndyTownend said:


> Just returned from Prague where I saw the puppet show productions of Opera they have available. There were no musicians, (it was a small venue and not possible) however it was a fantastic experience and something unique and novel. I would recommend it if you go to Prague, I saw Don Giovanni. Next I'd like to see something modern and in English for a change. Andre Previn has written Opera and I'm keen to search this out.


When I was in Prague, I also attended this kind of "show". But I found it disastrously ridiculous... (so maybe it was not the same)
I have had a far better evening at the _Statni Opera_.


----------



## Loge

Der fliegende Holländer with Bryn Terfel at Covent Garden in February

Can't wait.

JO-HO-HE!


----------



## Bellinilover

SALOME at Virginia Opera, February 15th.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Next week Monday, _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_ at the Metropolitan Opera

Conductor: Yves Abel 
Olympia: Erin Morley 
Antonia/Stella: Hibla Gerzmava 
Giulietta: Christine Rice 
Nicklausse: Kate Lindsey 
Hoffmann: Vittorio Grigolo 
Four Villains: Thomas Hampson

I think I'm looking forward to Thomas Hampson as the villains even more than Grigolo's Hoffman!


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Next week Monday, _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_ at the Metropolitan Opera
> 
> Conductor: Yves Abel
> Olympia: Erin Morley
> Antonia/Stella: Hibla Gerzmava
> Giulietta: Christine Rice
> Nicklausse: Kate Lindsey
> Hoffmann: Vittorio Grigolo
> Four Villains: Thomas Hampson
> 
> I think I'm looking forward to Thomas Hampson as the villains even more than Grigolo's Hoffman!


Oooh! What a delicious line up! I'm sure Hampson will be superb but Grigolo should be good too.


----------



## GioCar

I'll go to see Zimmermann's Die Soldaten at La Scala on February 3rd.
The 2013 Salzburg production.










The second good news is that I found tickets at a very good price (for La Scala, I mean). 
This year they introduced for the first time a 50% discount on ticket prices for some selected performances (the ScalAperta performances). Here's the calendar for this year's season, for those who may be interested.


----------



## sospiro

GioCar said:


> I'll go to see Zimmermann's Die Soldaten at La Scala on February 3rd.
> The 2013 Salzburg production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second good news is that I found tickets at a very good price (for La Scala, I mean).
> This year they introduced for the first time a 50% discount on ticket prices for some selected performances (the ScalAperta performances). Here's the calendar for this year's season, for those who may be interested.


:tiphat:

Wow! Bargain! I've never been to La Scala but it's on my 'wish list'.


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> :tiphat:
> Wow! Bargain! I've never been to La Scala but it's on my 'wish list'.


Alas, neither have I, but definitely want to rectify this at some point.


----------



## GioCar

Oh yes, but there is a drawback - as usual when you're dealing with La Scala...

These 50% tickets can be bought at the ticket office only (neither by the internet nor by phone nor by mail etc...)



Very well done, my dear. This is just the right way to promote yourself...


Anyway, for my friends of TC I can take orders and queue up at the ticket counter...just for a free ticket for myself


----------



## sospiro

GioCar said:


> Oh yes, but there is a drawback - as usual when you're dealing with La Scala...
> 
> These 50% tickets can be bought at the ticket office only (neither by the internet nor by phone nor by mail etc...)
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done, my dear. This is just the right way to promote yourself...
> 
> Anyway, for my friends of TC I can take orders and queue up at the ticket counter...just for a free ticket for myself


:lol:

This method has one advantage - before you buy, you will know if there is a strike.


----------



## Don Fatale

GioCar said:


> Oh yes, but there is a drawback - as usual when you're dealing with La Scala...
> These 50% tickets can be bought at the ticket office only (neither by the internet nor by phone nor by mail etc...)
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done, my dear. This is just the right way to promote yourself...
> Anyway, for my friends of TC I can take orders and queue up at the ticket counter...just for a free ticket for myself


If you have a couch I can crash on, that might be workable.


----------



## sospiro

_Un ballo in maschera_ at ROH

Conductor: Daniel Oren
Riccardo: Joseph Calleja
Amelia: Liudmyla Monastyrska
Renato: Dmitri Hvorostovsky
Ulrica: Marianne Cornetti
Oscar: Rosemary Joshua
Samuel: Anatoli Sivko
Tom: Jihoon Kim
Silvano: Samuel Dale Johnson
Minister of Justice: Samuel Sakker

I don't think I've ever read so many negative comments about one production before.

However, I listened to it last night on Radio Three (listen again if you're in UK)and can't understand some of the comments. OK so I couldn't see the set which may be a bit clunky but in my opinion Daniel Oren was excellent and the singing was glorious.

I'm looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## mountmccabe

I just bought tickets to see Opera Parallèle's production of Dead Man Walking by Jake Heggie. It is in February.

Sister Helen - Jennifer Rivera
Joseph De Rocher - Michael Mayes
Mrs. De Rocher - Catherine Cook (she played the mother of one of the victims in the premiere)
Sister Rose - Talise Trevigne


----------



## The nose

I'm going to see Dai Fujikura's _Solaris_ in Lausanne  next April. I'm very curios to see the opera debut of this composer with such a great subject! Solaris is one of my favorite movie ever and i'm going to read the book before seeing the opera ( i regret not doing that in the past).


----------



## perempe

Rigoletto tomorrow (Erkel Theatre) with Erika Miklósa as Gilda.


----------



## Cavaradossi

mountmccabe said:


> I just bought tickets to see Opera Parallèle's production of Dead Man Walking by Jake Heggie. It is in February.
> 
> Sister Helen - Jennifer Rivera
> Joseph De Rocher - Michael Mayes
> Mrs. De Rocher - Catherine Cook (she played the mother of one of the victims in the premiere)
> Sister Rose - Talise Trevigne


I just read a profile of OP's director and founder, Nicole Paiement, in Opera News. Sounds like an intriguing, up-and-coming contemporary opera company- every city needs one!


----------



## Cavaradossi

La Traviata at the Metropolitan Opera tomorrow night, red dress and all...

Conductor: Marco Armiliato 
Violetta Valéry: Sonya Yoncheva 
Alfredo Germont: Francesco Demuro 
Giorgio Germont: Aleksei Markov


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> La Traviata at the Metropolitan Opera tomorrow night, red dress and all...
> 
> Conductor: Marco Armiliato
> Violetta Valéry: Sonya Yoncheva
> Alfredo Germont: Francesco Demuro
> Giorgio Germont: Aleksei Markov


How absolutely fabulous! Nice preview here.


----------



## mountmccabe

The nose said:


> I'm going to see Dai Fujikura's _Solaris_ in Lausanne  next April. I'm very curios to see the opera debut of this composer with such a great subject! Solaris is one of my favorite movie ever and i'm going to read the book before seeing the opera ( i regret not doing that in the past).


Tarkovsky's film sounds like a fantastic subject for an opera! I love his film, too, and can see it working even better as an opera. I have not read that Lem novel though I love several of his other books.

I'm eager to hear what you think of both!


----------



## perempe

Rigoletto (yesterday)


----------



## Dongiovanni

I spent a lot of time getting this schedule to work... and I still need a lot of luck and time to make it all happen:

Feb 22: Don Carlo in Italian at Vienna State Opera with Vargas/Furlanetto/Harteros/Hvorostovsky/Uria-Monzon
Feb 23: Il Barbiere Di Siviglia at Teater an der Wien - Not by Rossini but by Paisiello, Jacobs conducting. Paisiello was a contemporary of Mozart. Intersting and completely new for me.
Apr 3: MacBeth in Amsterdam, with Sospiro and Alexander. Looking forward to it guys!
Apr 4: Mattew Passion in Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Well, it can count as a staged opera.
May 22: Traviata in London ROH: Yoncheva singing Violetta. This should be good, she was excellent in ROH's Faust last year. Review posted by Sospiro is a good sign! Happy to read it and thanks for posting it ! Didn't know that Yoncheva would be wearing the red dress. 
May 23: Boheme in London ROH: Trebs will sing Mimi, what more to say. don't have a ticket yet... It's going to be a hard task. If the same things willl happen while booking the Traviata I'd better take a day off...
May 24: Deutsches Requiem at the Barbican. It has Roschmann and Goerne as soloists, Harding conducting LSO
June 12: Don Giovanni in London ROH: The cast is promising: Maltman as the Don, Esposito as Lepo, Roschmann as Elvira, and a debut by Lezhneva as Zerlina. Of course the ROH should have hired Maria Bengtsson as Anna... After her outstanding performance in 2013, why is she not returning to ROH ?

I had such a great time in Munich, and I want to try to get some tickets for their summer festival in July/August.


----------



## Don Fatale

Exciting program you have there Dongiovanni

My calendar only goes up to our April 3rd Amsterdam Macbeth at present

This week is my Budapest stopover

22nd Jan 
Fly London Gatwick to Budapest, Norwegian Air, 
Nice hotel near Opera House
The Rake's Progress (State Opera)
23rd 
A leisurely day including thermal baths
Turandot (Erkel Theatre)
24th 
Fly Budapest to Malta (Wizz Air)

Prices are extremely good value by British standards.


----------



## perempe

Alexander said:


> Exciting program you have there Dongiovanni
> This week is my Budapest stopover
> 
> 22nd Jan
> Fly London Gatwick to Budapest, Norwegian Air,
> Nice hotel near Opera House
> The Rake's Progress (State Opera)
> 23rd
> A leisurely day including thermal baths
> Turandot (Erkel Theatre)
> 24th
> Fly Budapest to Malta (Wizz Air)
> 
> Prices are extremely good value by British standards.


on the 24th, there's a matinee performance of Rigoletto and in the evening, the Russian National Orchestra is giving a concert in Erkel Theatre.


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> on the 24th, there's a matinee performance of Rigoletto and in the evening, the Russian National Orchestra is giving a concert in Erkel Theatre.


Alas, I have just two days this time. While I'm there I'll be investigating the Ring Cycle in June, and perhaps booking tickets and accommodation.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> I spent a lot of time getting this schedule to work... and I still need a lot of luck and time to make it all happen:
> 
> Feb 22: Don Carlo in Italian at Vienna State Opera with Vargas/Furlanetto/Harteros/Hvorostovsky/Uria-Monzon
> Feb 23: Il Barbiere Di Siviglia at Teater an der Wien - Not by Rossini but by Paisiello, Jacobs conducting. Paisiello was a contemporary of Mozart. Intersting and completely new for me.
> Apr 3: MacBeth in Amsterdam, with Sospiro and Alexander. Looking forward to it guys!
> Apr 4: Mattew Passion in Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Well, it can count as a staged opera.
> May 22: Traviata in London ROH: Yoncheva singing Violetta. This should be good, she was excellent in ROH's Faust last year. Review posted by Sospiro is a good sign! Happy to read it and thanks for posting it ! Didn't know that Yoncheva would be wearing the red dress.
> May 23: Boheme in London ROH: Trebs will sing Mimi, what more to say. don't have a ticket yet... It's going to be a hard task. If the same things willl happen while booking the Traviata I'd better take a day off...
> May 24: Deutsches Requiem at the Barbican. It has Roschmann and Goerne as soloists, Harding conducting LSO
> June 12: Don Giovanni in London ROH: The cast is promising: Maltman as the Don, Esposito as Lepo, Roschmann as Elvira, and a debut by Lezhneva as Zerlina. Of course the ROH should have hired Maria Bengtsson as Anna... After her outstanding performance in 2013, why is she not returning to ROH ?
> 
> I had such a great time in Munich, and I want to try to get some tickets for their summer festival in July/August.


What a fantastic programme! I hope you get the tickets you want.

My next is _Idomeneo_ at Lyons
Then _Macbeth_ and _St Matthew Passion_ in Amsterdam
Then Gala Concert in Oslo
Król Roger

Then hopefully _Guillaume Tell_ and _Falstaff_ at ROH but I haven't got tickets yet.


----------



## Don Fatale

Ah Yes, Krol Roger, a rarity on these shores. Pretty much the only Covent Garden show that really piqued my interest.

I'm looking forward to ENO's (English language) The Mastersingers of Nuremberg.

(I remember walking past the Coliseum in the mid 80's before I was into opera, and this was advertised. I assumed it was the name of a visiting choir from Nuremberg!)


----------



## Cavaradossi

Dongiovanni said:


> May 22: Traviata in London ROH: Yoncheva singing Violetta. This should be good, she was excellent in ROH's Faust last year. Review posted by Sospiro is a good sign! Happy to read it and thanks for posting it ! Didn't know that Yoncheva would be wearing the red dress.


Thanks indeed Sospiro! Yoncheva was indeed expressive as billed. Voluptuous enough to pull off the red dress yet vividly conveying Violetta's emotional and physical decline. I must say I was pleasantly surprised by the Willy Decker production. I'd seen it in the HD broadcast with Dessay and was put off by the coldness of the set and the stage direction so often in conflict with the words of the libretto. But in person and with this balanced cast, it did come off as an engaging, cohesive, and well-paced storyline - rather than a series of setpieces as some stodgier productions can feel like.


----------



## perempe

I saw The Rake's Progress.




the directing is modern, hope Alexander will enjoy it.


----------



## Loge

Not quite opera but operetta. Just got tickets for the opening night of the new English National Opera production of The Pirates of Penzance in May. It is directed by Mike Leigh of Topsy Turvy and Mr Turner fame, so it should be interesting. Hope to see Mike Leigh at the curtain call as I am a big fan of his movies.

For I am a Pirate King!
And it is, it is a glorious thing
To be a Pirate King!
For I am a Pirate King!


----------



## Don Fatale

Thanks perempe. Saw it tonight and I did enjoy it. It's a really good production. But next time I need to find out where the softer seats are as the stalls seating is HARD! I'll save further comment for my trip report.

Next opera for me is Turandot tomorrow, at the Erkel Theatre in Budapest.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> Next opera for me is Turandot tomorrow, at the Erkel Theatre in Budapest.


Exciting! How was it?

Ignore. Found your review in 'Opera Trips'


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> I spent a lot of time getting this schedule to work... and I still need a lot of luck and time to make it all happen:
> 
> Feb 22: Don Carlo in Italian at Vienna State Opera with Vargas/Furlanetto/Harteros/Hvorostovsky/Uria-Monzon
> Feb 23: Il Barbiere Di Siviglia at Teater an der Wien - Not by Rossini but by Paisiello, Jacobs conducting. Paisiello was a contemporary of Mozart. Intersting and completely new for me.
> Apr 3: MacBeth in Amsterdam, with Sospiro and Alexander. Looking forward to it guys!
> Apr 4: Mattew Passion in Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Well, it can count as a staged opera.
> May 22: Traviata in London ROH: Yoncheva singing Violetta. This should be good, she was excellent in ROH's Faust last year. Review posted by Sospiro is a good sign! Happy to read it and thanks for posting it ! Didn't know that Yoncheva would be wearing the red dress.
> May 23: Boheme in London ROH: Trebs will sing Mimi, what more to say. don't have a ticket yet... It's going to be a hard task. If the same things willl happen while booking the Traviata I'd better take a day off...
> May 24: Deutsches Requiem at the Barbican. It has Roschmann and Goerne as soloists, Harding conducting LSO
> June 12: Don Giovanni in London ROH: The cast is promising: Maltman as the Don, Esposito as Lepo, Roschmann as Elvira, and a debut by Lezhneva as Zerlina. Of course the ROH should have hired Maria Bengtsson as Anna... After her outstanding performance in 2013, why is she not returning to ROH ?
> 
> I had such a great time in Munich, and I want to try to get some tickets for their summer festival in July/August.


Anja Harteros has withdrawn from Don Carlo in Vienna for all 3 performances. I had to find out by visiting the website. That is a big dissapointment. Replacement is Maria Pia Piscitelli, unknown to me.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Anja Harteros has withdrawn from Don Carlo in Vienna for all 3 performances. I had to find out by visiting the website. That is a big disappointment. Replacement is Maria Pia Piscitelli, unknown to me.


Oh no. What a shame. Have they given a reason?


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Oh no. What a shame. Have they given a reason?


No reason, just a short note in the announcement section...


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> I spent a lot of time getting this schedule to work... and I still need a lot of luck and time to make it all happen:
> 
> Feb 22: Don Carlo in Italian at Vienna State Opera with Vargas/Furlanetto/Harteros/Hvorostovsky/Uria-Monzon
> Feb 23: Il Barbiere Di Siviglia at Teater an der Wien - Not by Rossini but by Paisiello, Jacobs conducting. Paisiello was a contemporary of Mozart. Intersting and completely new for me.
> Apr 3: MacBeth in Amsterdam, with Sospiro and Alexander. Looking forward to it guys!
> Apr 4: Mattew Passion in Amsterdam Concertgebouw. Well, it can count as a staged opera.
> May 22: Traviata in London ROH: Yoncheva singing Violetta. This should be good, she was excellent in ROH's Faust last year. Review posted by Sospiro is a good sign! Happy to read it and thanks for posting it ! Didn't know that Yoncheva would be wearing the red dress.
> May 23: Boheme in London ROH: Trebs will sing Mimi, what more to say. don't have a ticket yet... It's going to be a hard task. If the same things willl happen while booking the Traviata I'd better take a day off...
> May 24: Deutsches Requiem at the Barbican. It has Roschmann and Goerne as soloists, Harding conducting LSO
> June 12: Don Giovanni in London ROH: The cast is promising: Maltman as the Don, Esposito as Lepo, Roschmann as Elvira, and a debut by Lezhneva as Zerlina. Of course the ROH should have hired Maria Bengtsson as Anna... After her outstanding performance in 2013, why is she not returning to ROH ?
> 
> I had such a great time in Munich, and I want to try to get some tickets for their summer festival in July/August.


Still working on planning first half 2015:
June 13: Carmen in Milan, Scala.

Trying for:
July 25: Lucia in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)
July 26: Eugen Onegin in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)
July 27 on Carlo in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)
July 28: Manon Lescaut in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)


----------



## perempe

Rigoletto tomorrow with Agache (in Erkel Theatre)


----------



## Cavaradossi

Woohoo! Just got rush tickets for tonight's Merry Widow at the Metropolitan Opera:

Hanna Glawari: Renée Fleming 
Valencienne: Kelli O'Hara 
Danilo: Nathan Gunn 
Camille de Rosillon: Alek Shrader 
Baron Mirko Zeta: Thomas Allen


----------



## Bayreuth

Fidelio. Teatro Real, Madrid, Spain. June the 5th. 80 f***ing euros. Couldn't miss it, though.


----------



## perempe

SweetJesus said:


> Fidelio. Teatro Real, Madrid, Spain. June the 5th. 80 f***ing euros. Couldn't miss it, though.


I would have withdrawal symptoms if I had to wait until June.

I'll see Otello with Cura next Sunday, but might see Hollander next Tuesday.


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> I would have withdrawal symptoms if I had to wait until June.
> 
> I'll see Otello with Cura next Sunday, but might see Hollander next Tuesday.


perempe, my next trip to Budapest will likely be for a full week, mostly spent at operas. It seems like a great place, and apparently it doesn't always rain (although it did continuously on my recent trip).


----------



## Dustin

I just got back from seeing Donizetti's L'elisir d'amore at University of Houston's Moore's Opera House and wow did i enjoy that. I went in with tempered expectations because I've never seen a university opera but I was blown away with the quality and singers. I'd heard that UH's opera program was a very well respected program and I can see why. I was unfamiliar with the Donizetti opera until yesterday but I thought the musical content was very high quality and a fun listen.

I also got a big kick out of hearing the piano player throw in the Tristan chord during one of the recitative's near the end.


----------



## MAuer

perempe said:


> I would have withdrawal symptoms if I had to wait until June.
> 
> I'll see Otello with Cura next Sunday, but might see Hollander next Tuesday.


I counted down the days for six months (September, 1980-March, 1981) waiting to travel to New Orleans for a production of _Fidelio_ with Siegfried Jerusalem as Florestan. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## perempe

Today I saw Otello with Cura, will go to the 2nd performance as well on Wednesday.
---
I saw Der fliegende Holländer with Alexandru Agache & Christian Badea on Thursday.
Agache is our best male singer, he was an excellent Hollander. (I saw it on Sunday as well with a different cast, but it was a better performance because of Agache.)






off:
Christian Badea, the guest conductor of the Der fliegende Holländer performances will conduct tomorrow's concert:
Anton Webern : Passacaglia, op. 1
Jean Sibelius : Violin Concerto (with Alexandra Conunova)
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (1913)


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe is having way too much fun!  I can't wait to get back to Budapest.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

April: _Sweeney Todd_, London (Emma Thompson & Bryn Terfel).
May: _Pelléas et Mélisande_, Cardiff (WNO).
August: _Lohengrin_ and _Siegfried_, Bayreuth.

Hm. June/July looking a bit bare... must fix that


----------



## perempe

I'll see Nabucco on Friday and Kodály's Háry János on Tuesday. I suggest Háry János for TC members.


----------



## sospiro

> Vien Macbetto. Eccolo qua!


----------



## Cavaradossi

perempe said:


> I'll see Nabucco on Friday and Kodály's Háry János on Tuesday. I suggest Háry János for TC members.


I've always liked the Háry János Overture and the music of Kodály in general. I'd love to see the whole opera someday.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Not quite opera, but a recital of Valentines Day bonbons by the regal Jessye Norman at Carnegie Hall: 

Jessye Norman, Soprano
Mark Markham, Piano
Colin Davin, Guitar and Mandolin
Ron Carter, Double Bass

Program
KERN "The Song Is You"
RODGERS "Lover"
RODGERS "Falling in Love with Love"
SATIE "Je te veux"
RODGERS "With a Song in My Heart"
GERSHWIN "I Got Rhythm"
WEILL "September Song"
KERN "All the Things You Are"
GERSHWIN "But Not for Me"
POULENC "Les chemins de l'amour"
GERSHWIN "The Man I Love"
ELLINGTON "Sophisticated Lady"
ARLEN "Stormy Weather"
GERSHWIN "Love Walked In"
BERNSTEIN "Lucky to Be Me"
ARLEN "Hooray for Love"
PORTER "In the Still of the Night"
SCOTTO "J'ai deux amours"
DUKE "April in Paris"
BIZET "Quand je vous aimerai - Habanera" from Carmen


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Still working on planning first half 2015:
> June 13: Carmen in Milan, Scala.
> 
> Trying for:
> July 25: Lucia in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)
> July 26: Eugen Onegin in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)
> July 27 on Carlo in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)
> July 28: Manon Lescaut in Munchen, BSO (Summer festival)


Got the Carmen, but none of the Munich performances. As usual, too much demand, they do lottery selling and I was not lucky. There may still be a chance in some months time.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Got the Carmen, but none of the Munich performances. As usual, too much demand, they do lottery selling and I was not lucky. There may still be a chance in some months time.


Oh what a shame. Do they offer returns nearer the time?


----------



## Cavaradossi

Busy week, French-tinged week ahead!

Sunday: ROH HD cinema screening of Andrea Chénier with Jonas Kaufmann & Eva Maria Westbroek.
Monday: Carmen at the Metropolitan Opera with Alagna and Garanca.
Saturday: Tales of Hoffman at the Metropolitan Opera with Matthew Polenzani, James Levine conducting.


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Busy week, French-tinged week ahead!
> 
> Sunday: ROH HD cinema screening of Andrea Chénier with Jonas Kaufmann & Eva Maria Westbroek.
> Monday: Carmen at the Metropolitan Opera with Alagna and Garanca.
> Saturday: Tales of Hoffman at the Metropolitan Opera with Matthew Polenzani, James Levine conducting.


 

Nice!!


----------



## Don Fatale

Next Wednesday (Feb 25th). A tight schedule in order to get my Wagner fix.

Fly Malta to Gatwick 
arrive 14:45, fast train to London for
ENO Mastersingers at 17:00
23:50 Sleeper train home to Scottish Highlands

Thursday: Arrive home midday. Probably go straight to bed because I can't seem to sleep on these damned sleepers!


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> Next Wednesday (Feb 25th). A tight schedule in order to get my Wagner fix.
> 
> Fly Malta to Gatwick
> arrive 14:45, fast train to London for
> ENO Mastersingers at 17:00
> *23:50 Sleeper train home to Scottish Highlands*
> 
> Thursday: Arrive home midday. Probably go straight to bed because I can't seem to sleep on these damned sleepers!


Sounds very exciting and but I suppose the sleeper isn't quite as romantic as it seems in the movies!


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> Sounds very exciting and but I suppose the sleeper isn't quite as romantic as it seems in the movies!


Not exactly romantic, although you can meet some interesting people ;-)


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Oh what a shame. Do they offer returns nearer the time?


Yes, this is probably how I got my Manon Lescaut in November. BSO has a very high booking rate. Almost all performances have a full house.


----------



## Jenolen2161

If you're looking for a performance this week, the Kennedy Center is doing Dialogues of the Carmelites tonight and on Thursday, 2/27. I got my tickets here.


----------



## sospiro

Jenolen2161 said:


> If you're looking for a performance this week, the Kennedy Center is doing Dialogues of the Carmelites tonight and on Thursday, 2/27. I got my tickets here.


Hope you have a fabulous evening and welcome to the forum! :tiphat:


----------



## Jenolen2161

Thank you!  And I hope so!


----------



## perempe

I'll see Attila Kiss B. in the title role of Bank bán. (he plays Bánk in the opera movie, you can see it on youtube.) I've seen this opera three times last season with János Bándi as Bánk. My favorite part is the duett of Bánk and Tiborc because of our Tiborc (Agache). then I'll see Luisa Miller with Klára Kolonits.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Got the tickets for 
May 23: Boheme in London ROH

and

June 12: Don Giovanni in London ROH
June 13: Carmen in Milan, Scala.

My first opera trip with 2 cities, yay !

Will try for Forza del Destino in Munich (May), very small chance tickets will be available.


----------



## jflatter

Next Friday I am seeing Zauberflote, the following weekend the Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny and then the following weekend Madama Butterfly which I am looking forward to with Opolais as Butterfly and Luisotti in the pit. All at ROH.


----------



## Dongiovanni

jflatter said:


> Next Friday I am seeing Zauberflote, the following weekend the Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny and then the following weekend Madama Butterfly which I am looking forward to with Opolais as Butterfly and Luisotti in the pit. All at ROH.


Very nice. Enjoy !


----------



## Taggart

We're off to La Traviata at Lowestoft tonight.






Having seen the trailer, it looks great. One problem is the size of the stage - it's fairly tiny so we won't have quite such lavish sets, but the sing should be good.


----------



## perempe

I saw Bánk on Thursday, will see it again tomorrow.





I met and older couple, who attend the performaces of Welsh National Opera. They took pictures of the cymbalo. (Erkel used it in his operas.) The woman told me that she saw the opera movie on youtube. she even remembered that the queen was different in the movie (Eva Marton). I was so proud!


----------



## sospiro

Taggart said:


> We're off to La Traviata at Lowestoft tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having seen the trailer, it looks great. One problem is the size of the stage - it's fairly tiny so we won't have quite such lavish sets, but the sing should be good.


Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Albert7

Cosi Fan Tutte later on this month at the Utah Opera. Let's hope that it doesn't snow by then.


----------



## jflatter

Sorry if this is cheating but booked ticket today to see Die Walkure at the Semperoper in Dresden conducted by Thielemann. I am very excited by this but it's not until February 2016!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Got rush tickets for La Donna del Lago at the Met tonight with JDD and JDF!


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Got rush tickets for La Donna del Lago at the Met tonight with JDD and JDF!


Excellent!

I've heard about 'rush' tickets but not sure exactly what they are. Do you have to go to Lincoln Centre and queue in person?


----------



## Cavaradossi

sospiro said:


> I've heard about 'rush' tickets but not sure exactly what they are. Do you have to go to Lincoln Centre and queue in person?


They are same-day discount tickets. Up until last year there was a physical queue, but now they are only sold online at the appointed time via the Met Opera website.

By the way, the show was a veritable smorgasbord of vocal fireworks, with a uniformly strong cast who all deserve mention:

Conductor: Michele Mariotti
Elena: Joyce DiDonato
Malcolm Groeme: Daniela Barcellona
Giacomo V: Juan Diego Flórez
Rodrigo di Dhu: John Osborn
Duglas d'Angus: Oren Gradus


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> They are same-day discount tickets. Up until last year there was a physical queue, but now they are only sold online at the appointed time via the Met Opera website.


ROH has something similar but you have to queue in person. I've never done it but I believe there are about 60 day tickets on sale each (performance) day.



Cavaradossi said:


> By the way, the show was a veritable smorgasbord of vocal fireworks, with a uniformly strong cast who all deserve mention:
> 
> Conductor: Michele Mariotti
> Elena: Joyce DiDonato
> Malcolm Groeme: Daniela Barcellona
> Giacomo V: Juan Diego Flórez
> Rodrigo di Dhu: John Osborn
> Duglas d'Angus: Oren Gradus


:clap:

Wow! What a line-up!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Got the tickets for
> May 23: Boheme in London ROH
> 
> and
> 
> June 12: Don Giovanni in London ROH
> June 13: Carmen in Milan, Scala.
> 
> My first opera trip with 2 cities, yay !
> 
> Will try for Forza del Destino in Munich (May), very small chance tickets will be available.


Got the Forza! And Onegin two days earlier also. Very excited to return to Munich.


----------



## Belowpar

sospiro said:


> ROH has something similar but you have to queue in person. I've never done it but I believe there are about 60 day tickets on sale each (performance) day.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Dame Belowpar and I tried this once to see Domingo in Otello. Turned up in on a bitterly cold winters morning to join the queue at 3 am, only to be told we were about 6 hours too late!
> 
> Can't think why we've never tried it again.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Got the Forza! And Onegin two days earlier also. Very excited to return to Munich.


:clap:

Well done!!!!


----------



## sospiro

sospiro said:


> ROH has something similar but you have to queue in person. I've never done it but I believe there are about 60 day tickets on sale each (performance) day.





Belowpar said:


> Dame Belowpar and I tried this once to see Domingo in Otello. Turned up in on a bitterly cold winters morning to join the queue at 3 am, only to be told we were about 6 hours too late!
> 
> Can't think why we've never tried it again.


Oh what a shame. Did you ever get to see Domingo in _Otello_?

In 2011 ROH did _Tosca_ and for the last two performances it was with the so-called dream team of Kaufmann and Gheorghiu.

I had tickets for both and was staying in London in a hotel just over the road from ROH. On the evening _before_ the last performance I wondered over to the piazza and people were already queueing for the next day. By 7.00 pm there were about 100 in the queue so there would bound to be some sore, tired and disappointed fans.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Belowpar said:


> Dame Belowpar and I tried this once to see Domingo in Otello. Turned up in on a bitterly cold winters morning to join the queue at 3 am, only to be told we were about 6 hours too late!
> 
> Can't think why we've never tried it again.


I did the physical queue once before at the Met. It was all quite civilized with an enclosed, albeit unheated, lower level vestibule with nearby restrooms provided for queuing of a generally well mannered and interesting assortment of opera enthusiasts.

If you're really determined to see a particular show at the Met, standing room tickets are another economical, last minute option. They are also sold only the same day as the performance. We were able to see both the Netrebko Macbeth and Kaufmann Werther that way.


----------



## Belowpar

sospiro said:


> Oh what a shame. Did you ever get to see Domingo in _Otello_?
> 
> Sadly that is truly the one that got away. Saw him as Cavaradossi but...


----------



## Don Fatale

The first time I had tickets for Domingo's Otello at Covent Garden, he cancelled. Thankfully Carlos Kleiber gave a demonstration on how to conduct an opera. Unforgettable! A couple of years later I got to see him in Otello at the Met, and actually that was a ticket on the day, a return I think.


----------



## perempe

Il barbiere today


----------



## perempe

Don Giovanni is next (Friday).


----------



## Cavaradossi

This coming Monday, _Ernani_ at the Metropolitan Opera:

Conductor: James Levine (!)
Elvira: Angela Meade (!!)
Ernani: Francesco Meli (!!)
Don Carlo: Plácido Domingo (!!!!)
de Silva: Dimitry Belosselskiy (? - New to me)


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> This coming Monday, _Ernani_ at the Metropolitan Opera:
> 
> Conductor: James Levine (!)
> Elvira: Angela Meade (!!)
> Ernani: Francesco Meli (!!)
> Don Carlo: Plácido Domingo (!!!!)
> de Silva: Dimitry Belosselskiy (? - New to me)


I hope it's good. Have you seen Domingo's baritone before?


----------



## Cavaradossi

sospiro said:


> I hope it's good. Have you seen Domingo's baritone before?


Yes, it's been several years ago now, but as Oreste in Iphegenie en Tauride he was chained to a wall a few dozen feet from our box. I also saw him one of his last tenor roles, The First Emperor. Based on both of those performances, I would classify him as a force of nature and have no reason to doubt that he still is.


----------



## mountmccabe

I am going to try and see Death with Interruptions tonight. This is a new chamber opera by Kurt Rohde, with libretto by Thomas Laqueur based on the novel by José Saramago.

It is sold out but I am going to queue for the wait list.

The rehearsal video has me really intrigued:


----------



## perempe

I saw Don today. it was much better than the production of Miskolc. Gianluca Margheri played the title role. I met asian american man from NY between the two acts, he said it's a fine production. I was proud. he even knew my home town's famous wine's name. (Bull's Blood of Eger - Egri Bikavér.) I was so proud!











I'll see Rheingold on Tuesday if I can get tickets.


----------



## Bellinilover

LA TRAVIATA tomorrow at Virginia Opera, then LE NOZZE DI FIGARO on June 14th at Wolf Trap.


----------



## perempe

Don pictures














I saw Ariadne yesterday. Sofia Fomina (Zerbionetta) stole the show.


----------



## Albert7

Next opera live I plan to see is Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress with the Utah Opera in May 2015.


----------



## Couac Addict

I'm going to see Le Pré aux clercs. I have no idea about it but it's only 6€. 
This is the advert.


----------



## sospiro

Couac Addict said:


> I'm going to see Le Pré aux clercs. I have no idea about it but it's only 6€.
> This is the advert.


Never heard of it but it looks like fun! The music is lovely.


----------



## Couac Addict

sospiro said:


> Never heard of it but it looks like fun! The music is lovely.


Can't be any worse than sitting at home watching the hacks on Nouvelle Star


----------



## sospiro

Couac Addict said:


> Can't be any worse than sitting at home watching the hacks on Nouvelle Star


:lol:

Dunno what you're on about but _any_ opera beats most other stuff!!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Last night, I ended up seeing Manon at the Metropolitan Opera with Vittorio Grigolo and Diana Damrau. This was the same production that debuted with Netrebko and Kauffmann a few years ago, but Grigolo and Damrau absolutely made it their own. One of the best performances I've seen from Grigolo so far and the chemistry between he and Damrau was palpable.


----------



## Couac Addict

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dunno what you're on about but _any_ opera beats most other stuff!!


It's the local version of Pop Idol.

Well, I saw it and it was very enjoyable. Apparently it wasn't that obscure back in the day (it had something like 1500 performances) but for some reason, it just fell out of favour. It's very "Rossini". If someone resurrects it in your part of the world, it's worth checking out.


----------



## perempe

Don Giovanni again today


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Last night, I ended up seeing Manon at the Metropolitan Opera with Vittorio Grigolo and Diana Damrau. This was the same production that debuted with Netrebko and Kauffmann a few years ago, but Grigolo and Damrau absolutely made it their own. One of the best performances I've seen from Grigolo so far and the chemistry between he and Damrau was palpable.


Sounds great!

I've Grigolo live a couple of times and think he's fab. He's a great actor, has a gorgeous voice and has an engaging personality.


----------



## perempe

Parsifal tomorrow with Eric Halfvarson & Levente Molnár


----------



## Cavaradossi

perempe said:


> Parsifal tomorrow with Eric Halfvarson & Levente Molnár


Parsifal on Good Friday? Now that is some very astute opera programming! Enjoy.


----------



## Metronome

For me it will be "Le Cid" Massenet with Roberto Alagna


----------



## perempe

Cavaradossi said:


> Parsifal on Good Friday? Now that is some very astute opera programming! Enjoy.


it's traditional. only two performances a year: on Good Friday and on Easter Monday.

We usually don't have big names, but last year Matti Salminen played Gurnemanz.
how good is Halfvarson?

Molnár left for Berlin after singing just a couple of years. he's now a guest here and plays Amfortas and Conte di Almaviva in Figaro.


----------



## perempe

------------------


----------



## perempe

Aida today with Ildikó Komlósi. I'll see it again on Friday with Fabio Sartori.
I'll attend the Wagner concert of Evelyn Herlitzius the following day.


----------



## DonAlfonso

Leaving for France tomorrow going to see the Rameau 'Dardanus' on the 24th at the Grand Theatre also a lunchtime recital on the 17th at the same venue. Love that theatre. Busy now loading up my MP3 player for the for the 20+ hour flight.


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> it's traditional. only two performances a year: on Good Friday and on Easter Monday.
> 
> We usually don't have big names, but last year Matti Salminen played Gurnemanz.
> how good is Halfvarson?
> 
> Molnár left for Berlin after singing just a couple of years. he's now a guest here and plays Amfortas and Conte di Almaviva in Figaro.


Halfvarson often sings the Grand Inquisitor opposite Furlanetto's Philip


----------



## Vlad

I'm going to have to pick between three productions:

*Great Scott*, new work by Heggie

*Tosca*: love it, but never seen it.

*Manon*, Jules Massenet: never heard it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Metronome

Vlad said:


> I'm going to have to pick between three productions:
> 
> *Great Scott*, new work by Heggie
> 
> *Tosca*: love it, but never seen it.
> 
> *Manon*, Jules Massenet: never heard it.
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't know Great Scott but my thoughts are that if you love Tosca you should see it at least once. I'm absolutely not the biggest Puccini fan but personally I prefer Tosca to Manon. Obviously a lot depends from singers, directors... so maybe it would be a good idea to check on the net if you can find some interesting critics about these productions.


----------



## perempe

perempe said:


> Aida today with Ildikó Komlósi. I'll see it again on Friday with Fabio Sartori.
> I'll attend the Wagner concert of Evelyn Herlitzius the following day.


Johan Botha will sing instead of Sartori on Friday. (it's sold out like all the Aida performances.) Herlitzius's concert is cancelled due to sickness. (i doubt it, most of the seats were 'green' a couple of days ago.)


----------



## jflatter

perempe said:


> Johan Botha will sing instead of Sartori on Friday. (it's sold out like all the Aida performances.) Herlitzius's concert is cancelled due to sickness. (i doubt it, most of the seats were 'green' a couple of days ago.)


Shame about Herlitzius as I saw her Elektra in Dresden and it was one of the most compelling performances I've seen in a theatre. Saying that, she is more a stage animal than a concert performer IMHO.


----------



## Don Fatale

It's currently looking like this for me:

May 12: Glasgow, Il Trovatore
May 29: Bratislava, Il Gioielli della Madonna, by Wolf-Ferrari.
May 30: Budapest, Mefistofele (meet with perempe)
May 31: Budapest, Faust
June: 
July 6: London, Falstaff (meet with sospiro)

These are some of my favourite operas, plus a rare chance to see a Wolf-Ferrari. Good times ahead.


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> It's currently looking like this for me:
> 
> May 12: Glasgow, Il Trovatore
> May 29: Bratislava, Il Gioielli della Madonna, by Wolf-Ferrari.
> May 30: Budapest, Mefistofele (meet with perempe)
> May 31: Budapest, Faust
> June:
> July 6: London, Falstaff (meet with sospiro)
> 
> These are some of my favourite operas, plus a rare chance to see a Wolf-Ferrari. Good times ahead.


 

Very envious of your 'devil weekend' in Budapest!


----------



## Don Fatale

But sospiro, you have some goodies lined up too. Monteverdi in Bucharest if I recall?


----------



## ptr

I'm going to hear/see Bartok's Bluebeard and Schönberg's Erwartung double bill next weekend (Gothenburg Opera Première), a highlight of the otherwise dull Swedish Opera scene this season! 

/ptr


----------



## sospiro

Alexander said:


> But sospiro, you have some goodies lined up too. Monteverdi in Bucharest if I recall?


Indeed I do!

Goodies already booked

L'Assedio di Calais






Król Roger

Falstaff

Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria

L'incoronazione di Poppea

Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (at the Barbican)

Yet to book

Peter Grimes


----------



## perempe

Selmeczi's Byzantium today, Jenufa on Thursday (after Saturday's performance), Rigoletto on Friday and Les Contes d'Hoffmann on Saturday.

I missed yesterday's concert featuring Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade.


----------



## GioCar

Just bought 2 half-price  tickets (for my wife and me) for the May 17 performance of Turandot (with Berio's finale) at La Scala.

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/opera-ballet/2014-2015/turandot.html

A new production by Nikolaus Lehnhoff with Nina Stemme, Riccardo Chailly conducting.

Looks very promising....


----------



## Don Fatale

Perempe, I notice that next season Budapest will have Wagner's rarely performed Das Liebesverbot, sung in Hungarian. I fully expect I'll be going to that.


----------



## Troy

La Traviata in May in Brisbane, an Opera Queensland production. I desperately wanted to see Farnace which was (is?) part of the Brisbane Baroque festival but was unable to scrape up the money because I didn't hear about it until March (and unfortunately only earn a McDonalds wage).


----------



## Cavaradossi

Will be getting my fill the next few weekends at the Metropolitan Opera before the season winds down.

Tomorrow:

Don Carlo

Conductor: Yannick Nézet-Séguin 
Elisabeth de Valois: Barbara Frittoli 
Eboli: Nadia Krasteva 
Don Carlo: Yonghoon Lee 
Rodrigo: Dmitri Hvorostovsky 
Philip II: Ferruccio Furlanetto 
Grand Inquisitor: James Morris

Next Weekend:

The Rake's Progress

Conductor: James Levine 
Anne Trulove: Layla Claire 
Baba the Turk: Stephanie Blythe 
Tom Rakewell: Paul Appleby 
Nick Shadow: Gerald Finley 
Trulove: Brindley Sherratt

Cav/Pag

Conductor: Fabio Luisi 
Santuzza: Eva-Maria Westbroek 
Turiddu: Carl Tanner 
Alfio: George Gagnidze 
Nedda: Patricia Racette 
Canio: Marcelo Álvarez 
Tonio: George Gagnidze 
Silvio: Lucas Meachem


----------



## Barelytenor

Going to see Cav and Pag Live From the Met in HD in about an hour and a half! I love the _Inneggiamo al Signor _"Easter Chorus" from Cavalleria (not Pagliacci as I had earlier), in fact I want it played at my funeral (many years hence, God willing). I have sung the Prologue to Pagliacci as well as the part of Silvio quite a few times, although never professionally. Bliss!

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## sospiro

Barelytenor said:


> Going to see Cav and Pag Live From the Met in HD in about an hour and a half! I love the _Inneggiamo al Signor _"Easter Chorus" from Pagliacci, in fact I want it played at my funeral (many years hence, God willing). I have sung the Prologue to Pagliacci as well as the part of Silvio quite a few times, although never professionally. Bliss!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> George


 

Hope it's a long time before the Easter Chorus is played for you and hope you have a great evening!


----------



## Barelytenor

I must say, I thought yesterday's performance by Marcelo Alvarez was a triumph on both roles, and the production values were fantastic! The verismo style is such that the emotions are rather fleeting and mercurial while being out there, and that is exactly how Alvarez played it. One minute he is feeling such rekindled passion for Santuzza, the next he is repulsed by her cloying neediness. Santa betrays him in a calculated move of stunning treachery but did not foresee that it would end in her lover's death. Canio one minute feels betrayed by his wife's infidelity with a younger man and stabs her to death, the next moment he is sobbing over her corpse. It's as though none of the main characters are very deep or able to seriously consider the consequences of their actions. "Mercurial" comes to mind to describe this state of mind, "if it feels good, do it." Patricia Racette was funny and ****ty and passionate all at the same time, first major role I have seen her sing but she was quite convincing as well. Eva-Maria Westbroek sang beautifully at times but was less convincing dramatically, I feel that Santa needed a more hot-blooded Italianate soprano. George Gagnidze, wow, what an immense and focused voice!

I wept (again) during the Inneggiamo, God in Heaven that piece speaks to me! Thank you Annie for your kind note, every day I (we) live is a blessing from God. Wishing you all a blessed Sunday!

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## Albert7

The Rake's Progress with the Utah Opera in two weeks.


----------



## mountmccabe

It doesn't quite count but on Thursday I am seeing Berkeley Symphony perform Choruses from _The Death of Klinghoffer_.

For June I just bought at ticket for Fidelio at SF Symphony with Nina Stemme in a concert performance. I plan to see _Les Troyens_ and _Le Nozze di Figaro_ from SF Opera but I have not settled on performance dates.

Of these four operas I have only seen the Mozart so I am excited.


----------



## sospiro

^^
Anything opera related counts! Have a great evening.


----------



## perempe

What should I choose on Thursday? a bit off topic.

Swan Lake (Hungarian State Opera)

or

Tchaikovsky concert (in Miskolc):
Romeo and Juliet overture
Violin Concerto in D major op.35 featuring Tamsin Waley-Cohen
5th Symphony


----------



## Don Fatale

The concert. That's an excellent program with 3 classics. There will always be another Swan Lake to see.


----------



## perempe

other opinions?


----------



## Dongiovanni

perempe said:


> other opinions?


Go for the concert ! 3 great Tchaikovsky works, can't go wrong. The slow movement in the 5th is one of my favourite Tchaikovsky symphony movements.


----------



## Bellinilover

June 14th: LE NOZZE DI FIGARO at Wolf Trap Opera.


----------



## Pimlicopiano

Kroll Roger -Symanowski at ROH - just to see quite how outré they are going to make it. After that Glyndebourne beckons with Polliuto, Die Entfurung, & Saul.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Not quite next, but I just got tickets for the New York (North American?) premiere of the highly buzzed about _Written on Skin_. New Yorkers take note: there are still plenty of presumably decent $25 seats for the August performances in the Koch Theater.


----------



## perempe

Die Entführung aus dem Serail tomorrow with Erika Miklósa


----------



## Don Fatale

_Il Trovatore_ by Scottish Opera in Glasgow on Tuesday 12th May.

Also _Sir John in Love_ by Vaughan Williams at Royal Conservatoire of Scotland on Friday.


----------



## Cavaradossi

We ended up seeing Ballo this past weekend at the Met. I liked the 1930's Scandi production when I saw it in HD a few years ago, but I must say I loved it in person. Yes, they knock you over the head with the Icarus imagery, but what lovely images they area. I imagine the singers must love the bare, megaphone-shaped set for the sound projection it provides. We heard everyone loud and clear in the Dress Circle. Sandra Radvanovsky is at the top of her game these days. I had doubts about her 3 queens trilogy next year, but now I'm greatly looking forward to it. The baritone was Alexey Markoff (Enrico from the Zurich Lucia, Sospiro). What a treat to get to see him again. He more than adequately replaced Dimi as the "second cast" in the final performances of the season. The outstanding cast was filled out by Piotr Beczala as Gustavo.


----------



## perempe

Faust (Gounod) today


----------



## DavidA

Sullivan Pirates of Penzance

ENO broadcast tonight


----------



## DavidA

Saw ENO Pirates of Penzance last night. Most enjoyable!

Sullivan may have been a talented magpie but he could sure write a tune!


----------



## Loge

DavidA said:


> View attachment 69962
> 
> 
> Saw ENO Pirates of Penzance last night. Most enjoyable!
> 
> Sullivan may have been a talented magpie but he could sure write a tune!


Saw the Pirates at the Coliseum on the opening night. Thought it wonderful and very funny. Claudia Boyle was amazing as Mabel. Couldn't understand the mixed reviews. Left with a skip in my step and humming all the tunes (tarantara, tarantara).


----------



## DavidA

Loge said:


> Saw the Pirates at the Coliseum on the opening night. Thought it wonderful and very funny. Claudia Boyle was amazing as Mabel. Couldn't understand the mixed reviews. Left with a skip in my step and humming all the tunes (tarantara, tarantara).


Yeah was really good. Some reviews criticised Leigh for not doing a Jonathan Miller (a la Mikado) but thought it worked very well on its own terms. But who ever built a monument to a critic? Great evening's entertainment. Agree with your assessment of Claudia Boyle - a rising star!


----------



## DavidA

Just read that Tuesday’s live broadcast from English National Opera of Gilbert and Sullivan’s Pirates of Penzance has just blown a big hole in the opera streaming business.
Pirates, in Mike Leigh’s production, took £600,000 at the UK box office at a single screening, reaching an audience of over 40,000 people.
The previous UK best was the Metropolitan Opera’s broadcast of Franz Lehár’s The Merry Widow, which grossed £504,000 in total, including repeat screenings.
G&S rules OK


----------



## Loge

DavidA said:


> Just read that Tuesday's live broadcast from English National Opera of Gilbert and Sullivan's Pirates of Penzance has just blown a big hole in the opera streaming business.
> Pirates, in Mike Leigh's production, took £600,000 at the UK box office at a single screening, reaching an audience of over 40,000 people.
> The previous UK best was the Metropolitan Opera's broadcast of Franz Lehár's The Merry Widow, which grossed £504,000 in total, including repeat screenings.
> G&S rules OK


To put that into perspective, with just one screening at £600,000 would have placed it at No 4 at the UK cinema box office. Well done Mike Leigh and ENO.


----------



## Don Fatale

Well done to ENO and the marketing department for getting people to turn up in such numbers. Looks like it was for a very good evening. I think it's vital that ENO should have one high quality, big budget G&S a year, perhaps even with a few stars letting their hair down would be good. Terfel was singing Sweeney Todd this year, why not G&S.


----------



## Don Fatale

L'Heure Espanole (Ravel) and Les Mamelles de Tiresius (Poulenc) at Vienna Volksoper on Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## Donata

_La fille du régiment _in July at Santa Fe, opening night! My birthday present from my boyfriend.


----------



## perempe

I saw Mefistofele yesterday. the President of Hungary also attended. some loud cheers after the prologue and the finale.

hope Alexander will be there on Saturday.


----------



## Don Fatale

Did the President get loud cheers?

Yep, I'll be there on Saturday. Looking forward to it. But tonight in Bratislava I have Wolf-Ferrari's attempt at Verismo, *I Gioielli di Madonna*.


----------



## perempe

Alexander said:


> Did the President get loud cheers?


no. he just sat in the royal box where otherwise the video guy sits with his camera.
the royal box is in the center of the dress circle level. Only the prime minister, the president and the speaker of the National Assembly can enter the royal box beside the cleaner.


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> ... the royal box is in the center of the dress circle level. Only the prime minister, the president and the speaker of the National Assembly can enter the royal box beside the cleaner.


That's usually the very best seat. At the Royal Opera House, the Royal Box is in one of the worst positions imaginable and if the Crown Prince attends an opera he has centre seat of dress circle and not the Royal Box. As far as I know the Queen does use the Royal Box but she doesn't like opera so I don't suppose she's bothered. You can go in if you do the back stage tour and see what a terrible view it has! Behind the Royal Box there's a small ante-room where in days gone by, allegedly, the Royals used to 'entertain' guests of the opposite sex or maybe even the same sex. 

Marked on the seating plan with a stylised capital E R and a crown.


----------



## Don Fatale

The supposed Republic of Malta (pop 400,000) seems to maintain a royal box for the president or prime minister in what is only a tiny theatre. And should they turn up they seem to take great pleasure in keeping everyone waiting for 20 minutes. Twice this has happened to me. I don't think the visiting Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment were impressed! At Covent Garden I don't recall the Queen ever keeping me waiting. Oh the irony!


----------



## MAS

The Dress Rehearsal of *Les Troyens* at the San Francisco Opera, starring Anna Caterina Antonacci, Brian Hymel, Susan Graham. I think we're sharing the Covent Garden production, conductor Donald Runnicles. That's on June 2nd.


----------



## mountmccabe

Nice! And yes, it is the McVicar production previously seen at Covent Garden.

This will likely be the next opera I see as well. I am trying to decide when I should go, likely either the 12th (with Michaela Martens replacing Antonacci as Cassandra) or on the 16th.


----------



## Cavaradossi

perempe said:


> I saw Mefistofele yesterday. the President of Hungary also attended. some loud cheers after the prologue and the finale.
> 
> hope Alexander will be there on Saturday.


Very nice!

Here's what happened when the President of Italy arrived for a performance of Aida at the Maggio Musicale in Florence that we happened to attend during an opera trip in 2011. (If you look close you can see me in the fourth row for a split second):


----------



## sospiro

MAS said:


> The Dress Rehearsal of *Les Troyens* at the San Francisco Opera, starring Anna Caterina Antonacci, Brian Hymel, Susan Graham. I think we're sharing the Covent Garden production, conductor Donald Runnicles. That's on June 2nd.
> 
> View attachment 70330


Hope you enjoy it, I loved it!


----------



## sospiro

mountmccabe said:


> Nice! And yes, it is the McVicar production previously seen at Covent Garden.
> 
> This will likely be the next opera I see as well. I am trying to decide when I should go, likely either the 12th (with Michaela Martens replacing Antonacci as Cassandra) or on the 16th.


Very envious. It's a great production.


----------



## MAS

mountmccabe said:


> Nice! And yes, it is the McVicar production previously seen at Covent Garden.
> 
> This will likely be the next opera I see as well. I am trying to decide when I should go, likely either the 12th (with Michaela Martens replacing Antonacci as Cassandra) or on the 16th.


I don't know Martens, but Antonacci is usually riveting!


----------



## MAS

sospiro said:


> Hope you enjoy it, I loved it!


Thanks, I think I will, given the buzz about this production.


----------



## Don Fatale

Halfway through my devilish weekend in Budapest. Just back from Mefistofele, with Faust tomorrow. That will be my fifth opera in four days. Phew! Trip report to come.


----------



## perempe

Juan Diego Flórez concert in the Hungarian State Opera House (on Tuesday)
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
conductor: Christopher Franklin













La donna è mobile & Una furtiva lagrima in the encore. is Una furtiva lagrima his trademark aria?


----------



## fantasia2000

Hi all, pretty new here. I'm halfway through my weekend Opera trip for Handel festival. So far, I saw "Xerxes" with Malena Ernman & David DQ Lee at Royal Opera Versailles on Thursday (6/4), Chausson's "Le roi Arthus" with Robert Alagna, Sophie Koch and Thomas Hampson at Opera Bastille on Friday (6/5) and yesterday, Handel's "Alessandro" with Max Emmanuel Cencic and Xavier Sabata conducted by Geoge Petrou at Goethe-Theater, Bad Lauchstadt. Two more Handel's opera today, "Imeneo" conducted by Fabio Biondi in concert-style, and Handel's "Lucio Cornelius Silla" later tonight, before flying back to SF tomorrow. After that, the next three Fridays in a row: "Les trojens", "Two Women", both at SF Opera, and "Fidelio" with Nina Stemme and Brandon Jovanovich at SF Symphony!


----------



## sospiro

fantasia2000 said:


> Hi all, pretty new here. I'm halfway through my weekend Opera trip for Handel festival. So far, I saw "Xerxes" with Malena Ernman & David DQ Lee at Royal Opera Versailles on Thursday (6/4), Chausson's "Le roi Arthus" with Robert Alagna, Sophie Koch and Thomas Hampson at Opera Bastille on Friday (6/5) and yesterday, Handel's "Alessandro" with Max Emmanuel Cencic and Xavier Sabata conducted by Geoge Petrou at Goethe-Theater, Bad Laudstadt. Two more Handel's opera today, "Imeneo" conducted by Fabio Biondi in concert-style, and Handel's "Lucio Cornelius Silla" later tonight, before flying back to SF tomorrow. After that, the next three Fridays in a row: "Les trojens", "Two Women", both at SF Opera, and "Fidelio" with Nina Stemme and Brandon Jovanovich at SF Symphony!


Very envious! Welcome to the forum and you must do a review of what you've seen.


----------



## Don Fatale

fantasia2000 said:


> Hi all, pretty new here. I'm halfway through my weekend Opera trip for Handel festival...


Welcome to the forum.
Good to see another opera tripper. I'm having withdrawal symptoms after my 4 night jaunt last week, so it's good to see you have things waiting for you back at home. Trip report please!


----------



## fantasia2000

Thanks for the warm welcome! Will definitely report back after the trip.


----------



## mountmccabe

fantasia2000 said:


> Hi all, pretty new here. I'm halfway through my weekend Opera trip for Handel festival. So far, I saw "Xerxes" with Malena Ernman & David DQ Lee at Royal Opera Versailles on Thursday (6/4), Chausson's "Le roi Arthus" with Robert Alagna, Sophie Koch and Thomas Hampson at Opera Bastille on Friday (6/5) and yesterday, Handel's "Alessandro" with Max Emmanuel Cencic and Xavier Sabata conducted by Geoge Petrou at Goethe-Theater, Bad Lauchstadt. Two more Handel's opera today, "Imeneo" conducted by Fabio Biondi in concert-style, and Handel's "Lucio Cornelius Silla" later tonight,


Wow! What a trip!



fantasia2000 said:


> before flying back to SF tomorrow. After that, the next three Fridays in a row: "Les trojens", "Two Women", both at SF Opera, and "Fidelio" with Nina Stemme and Brandon Jovanovich at SF Symphony!


San Francisco really has a rich opera lineup coming up. I'm seeing a _Les Troyens_ in a week and the last performance of _Fidelio_. I hope to be able to add in a _Two Women_ but we'll see.

I am also looking forward to July/August and just got my tickets for West Edge Opera's Festival with performances in Oakland of Lulu, _Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_, and _As One_.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Tonight Boheme ROH
Friday Don Giovanni ROH
Saturday Carmen Scala


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Tonight Boheme ROH
> Friday Don Giovanni ROH
> Saturday Carmen Scala


You're in for a magical few days!!


----------



## Bellinilover

I have LE NOZZE DI FIGARO coming up this Sunday, at Wolf Trap. Am looking forward to it and will try to write a review.


----------



## Dongiovanni

11-09: Platée (Rameau) - Paris Opera Garnier
12-09: Don Giovanni (Mozart) - Paris Opera Bastille
18-10: Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) - Eindhoven Concerthall (Concert performance)
21-11: Tosca (Puccini) - Budapest Erkel theatre. Meeting up with Alexander and Perempe !


----------



## Don Fatale

Currently it's 29th October, Mefistofele in Munich. (New production, Pape, Calleja, Opolais!). It seems an awfully long way ahead, so I'm looking for something else before then. I could kick myself that I didn't book for Kaufmann's Werther on the previous evening, which, alas, is now sold out.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> I could kick myself that I didn't book for Kaufmann's Werther on the previous evening, which, alas, is now sold out.


Kaufmann is not singing Werther ! It's Villazon on 28. It says normal sales will start 18 July 10 am CET. Be quick and you may get lucky. I got all my tickets at the BSO this way, even the hottest tickets. Even when sold out, sometimes seats will become available, keep checking the website. You can also sign in on the waiting list.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Currently it's 29th October, Mefistofele in Munich. (New production, Pape, Calleja, Opolais!).


Congrats ! If you get the chance, do the guided backstage tour of the BSO.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Kaufmann is not singing Werther ! It's Villazon on 28. It says normal sales will start 18 July 10 am CET. Be quick and you may get lucky. I got all my tickets at the BSO this way, even the hottest tickets. Even when sold out, sometimes seats will become available, keep checking the website. You can also sign in on the waiting list.


Ah, okay. With all the performances I'm looking at, no wonder I get confused! Given your experience in this, I think I'll take your advice and keep trying.

I notice also that there's a Munich Philharmonic 10am! concert (inc Vengerov) on the 29th. Is this normal? Something for schoolchildren perhaps? I'll obviously try for a ticket for this too.
_Donnerstag, 29.10.2015, 10:00 Uhr - Philharmonie im Gasteig, ÖGP. _
Do you know what im Gasteig, ÖGP means here?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Update:

11-09: Platée (Rameau) - Paris Opera Garnier
12-09: Don Giovanni (Mozart) - Paris Opera Bastille
11-10: Il Trovatore (Verdi) - Amsterdam DNO
18-10: Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) - Eindhoven Concerthall (Concert performance)
20-11: Don Carlo (verdi) -Budapest Erkel theatre
21-11: Tosca (Puccini) - Budapest Erkel theatre.

Meeting up with Alexander and Perempe in november, looking forward to it !

Trovatore has Francesco Meli as Manrico and Simone Piazzola as di Luna. Piazzola replaced Tezier in Forza del Destino and he was just great. Later on he replaced Hvorostovski in Don Carlo to great acclaim. I would recommend anyone to hear him live.


----------



## AndyS

Going to Milan at the end of August so got tickets for La Boheme at La Scala

My first time at one of the "big" opera houses


----------



## perempe

Tosca with Béatrice Uria Monzonon, Giancarlo Monsalve & Alexandru Aghenie on Margaret Island (Budapest) on Friday


----------



## sospiro

AndyS said:


> Going to Milan at the end of August so got tickets for La Boheme at La Scala
> 
> My first time at one of the "big" opera houses


How fantastic!! Hope you have a great time in Milan and at La Scala.


----------



## Don Fatale

Next week I have to drive from Inverness to the south coast of England, so it gives me a chance to visit a couple of small scale opera performances en route.

14th Aug, Edinburgh,
Orpheus and Euridice (The About Turn Theatre Co, part of the Edinburgh Fringe)

15th Aug, Camberley, Surrey 
Falstaff (Black Cat Opera Co.)

Trip report to follow.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Next week I have to drive from Inverness to the south coast of English,


That's some road trip. Hope you've got plenty to listen to on your journey. Les Troyens? 



Don Fatale said:


> so it gives me a chance to visit a couple of small scale opera performances en route.
> 
> 14th Aug, Edinburgh,
> Orpheus and Euridice (The About Turn Theatre Co, part of the Edinburgh Fringe)
> 
> 15th Aug, Camberley, Surrey
> Falstaff (Black Cat Opera Co.)
> 
> Trip report to follow.


Look forward to reading your report.


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> That's some road trip. Hope you've got plenty to listen to on your journey. Les Troyens?
> Look forward to reading your report.


No. Definitely not Les Troyens!  That's strictly for indoor listening nowadays.

It's audiobooks for me. I'll probably go through this very entertaining one again. (Or another in the series).


----------



## Barbebleu

Zauberflote at the Edinburgh Festival. Saw this production in Berlin. Fantastic.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

sospiro said:


> That's some road trip. Hope you've got plenty to listen to on your journey. Les Troyens?
> 
> Look forward to reading your report.


He'd have time to listen to it three or four times on _that_ trip, I suspect :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar

Barbebleu said:


> Zauberflote at the Edinburgh Festival. Saw this production in Berlin. Fantastic.


We leave Edinburgh on the 29th and have 3 tickets to La Clique on the Friday night and there are a few tickets to Zauberflote left.

I would love to see this production but it means moving many things about. We'll see.

Bought tickets for Figaro in October at the Hackney Empire today.


----------



## Don Fatale

Headphone Hermit said:


> He'd have time to listen to it three or four times on _that_ trip, I suspect :tiphat:


Alas, the joke about Troyens is that I once drove my car off a 50ft escarpment during the storm scene. Very lucky to have survived!

Back on topic, it's great to read of everybody's plans for the new season. It's good to see where everyone is going.


----------



## Don Fatale

6th Sept
Die Walkure
Perth, Scotland

Semi-staged with projections. Arranged for 15 players. Having seen Falstaff with 17 players a couple of weeks ago, I know what I'm letting myself in for. Could be an interesting insight into the music.


----------



## Braddan

Die Walkure in Perth? I'm so glad I've just discovered and joined this forum. I didn't know this was happening and pleased to see there are still tickets available. It will make a change not to have to travel very far to see a favourite opera, though I'm not quite sure what to expect.


----------



## Dongiovanni

One more installment

11-09: Platée (Rameau) - Paris Opera Garnier
12-09: Don Giovanni (Mozart) - Paris Opera Bastille
20-09: Orphée et Eurydice (Gluck) - ROH - Matine (I have to rush from the ROH to the Barbican)
20-09: Beethoven concerto 4 with Perahia and Mahler 4 both Haitink conducting LSO
11-10: Il Trovatore (Verdi) - Amsterdam DNO
18-10: Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) - Eindhoven Concerthall (Concert performance)
20-11: Don Carlo (verdi) -Budapest Erkel theatre
21-11: Tosca (Puccini) - Budapest Erkel theatre.


----------



## Dongiovanni

AndyS said:


> Going to Milan at the end of August so got tickets for La Boheme at La Scala
> 
> My first time at one of the "big" opera houses


Excellent choice ! They have the lovely Zeffirelli production - in his early nineties now but he still visits to keep en eye on his production. The new wizzkid Dudamel is conducting. Tell us all about it !


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni, I like your London 20th Sep. At least it's a fairly short opera.

It looks like this for me:
6th Sep - Die Walkure, Perth in Scotland
14th Oct - Nozze, Amsterdam Concertgebouw
17th Oct - La Traviata, Malta
28th Oct - Werther, Munich
29th Oct - Mefistofele, Munich
18th Nov - Andrea Chenier, Budapest
19th Nov - Madame Butterfly, Budapest
20th Nov - Don Carlos, Budapest (with dongiovanni, perempe?)
21st Nov - Tosca, Budapest (with dongiovanni, perempe?)

I guess I should add the links like dongiovanni does, but you guys know how to use Google right?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Dongiovanni, I like your London 20th Sep. At least it's a fairly short opera.
> 
> 20th Nov - Don Carlos, Budapest (with dongiovanni, perempe?)
> 21st Nov - Tosca, Budapest (with dongiovanni, perempe?)


Why the questionmarks ? Btw, double checking - you got me a ticket to 20 and 21 november performance ?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Dongiovanni, I like your London 20th Sep. At least it's a fairly short opera.


The match with Gardiner conducting his orchestra and choir (and the sweet Juan Diego Flórez) and the Mahler/Beethoven Perahia/Haitink combination were just too irresistible.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Why the questionmarks ? Btw, double checking - you got me a ticket to 20 and 21 november performance ?


The question marks were for perempe, I can't remember if he's doing one or both. I definitely have your tickets.


----------



## Guest

Hi all,

Anyone going to Gianni Schicchi + Pagliacci at the LA Opera 12-Sep by chance? Haven't seen either opera live yet, nor have I been to the LA Opera, so I'm very much looking forward to this

I suppose a bit of background is in order since this is my maiden post. Young Canadian lad. Always try to incorporate opera into my travel, or simply travel explicitly for it. Bit of a Nozze degenerate, so seeing it three times in Vienna one the same trip was like a pilgrimage for me.


----------



## Don Fatale

eldiego said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone going to Gianni Schicchi + Pagliacci at the LA Opera 12-Sep by chance? Haven't seen either opera live yet, nor have I been to the LA Opera, so I'm very much looking forward to this
> 
> I suppose a bit of background is in order since this is my maiden post. Young Canadian lad. Always try to incorporate opera into my travel, or simply travel explicitly for it. Bit of a Nozze degenerate, so seeing it three times in Vienna one the same trip was like a pilgrimage for me.


Welcome to the forum. You're among like minds here, particularly in this thread. Letting people know your plans here is always a good start. It's nice to meet up with other forumites when possible.


----------



## Guest

Don Fatale said:


> Welcome to the forum. You're among like minds here, particularly in this thread. Letting people know your plans here is always a good start. It's nice to meet up with other forumites when possible.


Thanks for the welcoming note; I like the term "forumites"!

Are there any fellow COC-ers out there?


----------



## mountmccabe

eldiego said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone going to Gianni Schicchi + Pagliacci at the LA Opera 12-Sep by chance? Haven't seen either opera live yet, nor have I been to the LA Opera, so I'm very much looking forward to this


Welcome!

I would be very interested in hearing your thoughts. There is a small chance I will be in LA on business over the next month or so and seeing the LA Opera would be high on my list as well.

If somehow I am down there on the 12th I will be sure to say something!


----------



## mountmccabe

The next operatic performance I expect to attend is SFO's annual Opera in the Park concert. This will be in Golden Gate Park on September 13th.

The SFO Orchestra will be conducted by Nicola Luisotti with performances by singers from some of this fall's operas, including:

Leah Crocetto, Michael Fabiano, and Ekaterina Semenchuk (appearing in Luisa Miller)
Heidi Stober and Elliot Madore (appearing in Sweeney Todd)
Diana Damrau and Piotr Beczala (appearing in Lucia di Lammermoor)

I don't expect them to actually sing anything from these operas.


----------



## Guest

mountmccabe said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I would be very interested in hearing your thoughts. There is a small chance I will be in LA on business over the next month or so and seeing the LA Opera would be high on my list as well.
> 
> If somehow I am down there on the 12th I will be sure to say something!


Thanks! Glad to be here. Do let me know if you can make it. I lucked out by having to be in Vancouver on business next week and on a whim decided to check the LA Opera's website, though I didn't think there was a chance they'd be opening so early.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> One more installment
> 
> 11-09: Platée (Rameau) - Paris Opera Garnier
> 12-09: Don Giovanni (Mozart) - Paris Opera Bastille
> 20-09: Orphée et Eurydice (Gluck) - ROH - Matine (I have to rush from the ROH to the Barbican)
> 20-09: Beethoven concerto 4 with Perahia and Mahler 4 both Haitink conducting LSO
> 11-10: Il Trovatore (Verdi) - Amsterdam DNO
> 18-10: Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) - Eindhoven Concerthall (Concert performance)
> 20-11: Don Carlo (verdi) -Budapest Erkel theatre
> 21-11: Tosca (Puccini) - Budapest Erkel theatre.


Déjà vu... Paris opera is on strike, both opening nights of Platée (today) and Tosca (last Friday) were cancelled. This is not looking good for me.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Déjà vu... Paris opera is on strike, both opening nights of Platée (today) and Tosca (last Friday) were cancelled. This is not looking good for me.


Sorry to hear that. How disappointing!


----------



## Don Fatale

A little break to three Baltic states before winter arrives. Two operas I usually enjoy, one I've never seen before.

24 Sep - Cardillac (Hindemith), Tallinn, Estonia
25 Sep - Il Trovatore (Verdi), Riga, Latvia
26 Sep - Manon (Massenet), Vilnius, Lithuania


----------



## Pugg

Live in HD from the Met: Verdi Il Trovatore.
Regret buying tickets seeing that's another "this " time production.
Rain coats, I have to puke on forehand


----------



## Don Fatale

Pugg said:


> Live in HD from the Met: Verdi Il Trovatore.
> Regret buying tickets seeing that's another "this " time production.
> Rain coats, I have to puke on forehand


You mean a modern dress production? The last two Trovatores I've seen have been like this. Surely the singing will make it worthwhile?

Next up for me:
14th Oct, Le Nozze di Figaro, Amsterdam Concertgebouw


----------



## Pugg

Don Fatale said:


> You mean a modern dress production? The last two Trovatores I've seen have been like this. Surely the singing will make it worthwhile?
> 
> Next up for me:
> 14th Oct, Le Nozze di Figaro, Amsterdam Concertgebouw


Alas not for me .
No so fond of the soprano and tenor


----------



## mountmccabe

I have tickets to see _Lucia di Lammermoor_ at San Francisco Opera on October 11.

Diana Damrau dropped out; she is being replaced by Nadine Sierra who I was really impressed by as the Countess in _Le nozze di Figaro_ last summer. The cast also includes Piotr Beczala and Brian Mulligan.

This will be my first SFO production of the season; I was out of town for most of the runs of _Luisa Miller_ and _Sweeney Todd_!


----------



## crisryan

I've never seen Otello live, so probably going to go to the Met Opera in the next two weeks if possible! 
https://www.metopera.org/Season/2015-16-Season/otello-verdi-tickets/
Will also be putting on my own opera in NYC, *Beloved Prey* right before Thanksgiving!
www.belovedprey.com


----------



## Don Fatale

mountmccabe said:


> I have tickets to see _Lucia di Lammermoor_ at San Francisco Opera on October 11.
> 
> Diana Damrau dropped out; she is being replaced by Nadine Sierra who I was really impressed by as the Countess in _Le nozze di Figaro_ last summer. The cast also includes Piotr Beczala and Brian Mulligan.
> 
> This will be my first SFO production of the season; I was out of town for most of the runs of _Luisa Miller_ and _Sweeney Todd_!


I sure miss my visits to SFO! I used to fly in for business and alway tried for ticket. Standing was always an option. I remember a conversation at my swimming club in London on a Saturday morning. Someone asked my what I was doing at the weekend. I said I was seeing I Puritani that evening. As an opera fan he was puzzled as he wasn't aware of it being staged. I explained I was en-route to Heathrow Airport to fly to San Francisco, in time for the evening's opera.

Incidently I saw Manon in Vilnius, Lithuania a few days ago. The program says it's a co-production with SFO. It's a really great production, one of the best I've seen in years, so I hope you get to see it in due course.


----------



## Braddan

Pugg said:


> Live in HD from the Met: Verdi Il Trovatore.
> Regret buying tickets seeing that's another "this " time production.
> Rain coats, I have to puke on forehand


I'm still debating whether or not to go to this. I can usually get a seat last minute at my nearest cinema for most opera broadcasts. Only the Theatre broadcasts sell out especially if there's a popular actor like Cumberbatch or Dench. There's bound to be a big ovation for Dmitri if he's still appearing.


----------



## mountmccabe

Don Fatale said:


> I sure miss my visits to SFO! I used to fly in for business and alway tried for ticket. Standing was always an option. I remember a conversation at my swimming club in London on a Saturday morning. Someone asked my what I was doing at the weekend. I said I was seeing I Puritani that evening. As an opera fan he was puzzled as he wasn't aware of it being staged. I explained I was en-route to Heathrow Airport to fly to San Francisco, in time for the evening's opera.
> 
> Incidently I saw Manon in Vilnius, Lithuania a few days ago. The program says it's a co-production with SFO. It's a really great production, one of the best I've seen in years, so I hope you get to see it in due course.


Oh, interesting! There had been rumors that a _Manon_ was coming for this season, but it didn't materialize, so I bet we get it in the next season or two. I'm glad you liked it! I'm sure I will catch it when it arrives here.

And that's impressive, taking that flight then seeing an opera that evening! When I flew to London in December I got in a Thursday late morning and did not have an opera booked until the following evening.


----------



## perempe

I saw Otello on Friday







it's a new direction.

off:
Shall I attend German Requiem?
(the Hungarian National Choir will perform with the Miskolc Symphonic Orchestra on 19 October.)


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Live in HD from the Met: Verdi Il Trovatore.
> Regret buying tickets seeing that's another "this " time production.
> Rain coats, I have to puke on forehand


Not surer whether I'll see this. World Cup rugby tonight and England playing


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Not surer whether I'll see this. World Cup rugby tonight and England playing


If I didn't have the tickets already I stayed in also and watch the Karajan DVD.


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> I saw Otello on Friday
> View attachment 75944
> 
> it's a new direction.


Looks rather modernist. Did you like it? The set looks inspired by M.C. Escher



perempe said:


> off:
> Shall I attend German Requiem?
> (the Hungarian National Choir will perform with the Miskolc Symphonic Orchestra on 19 October.)


Of course you should see the German Requiem!


----------



## perempe

Don Fatale said:


> Looks rather modernist. Did you like it? The set looks inspired by M.C. Escher


It was OK, but I prefer the other, traditional direction.


----------



## DavidA

Was goin g to see Trovatore broadcast but in the end stayed in to watch the England match in world cup rugby. Now I wish I'd have gone to the opera!


----------



## Cavaradossi

I tried to get a rush ticket for the Met's Trovatore this weekend on their new online system, but they sold out in literally seconds. I had better success with Saturday evening's Turandot, with great performances by Christine Goerke and Marcello Alvarez. And I already have my ticket for Othello this coming Saturday.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Tomorrow it's Il trovatore in Amsterdam, looking forward to hearing Francesco Meli, Carmen Giannattasio, Simone Piazzola and Violeta Urmana. It's a new production and regie without any doubt, premiered last Thursday. I'll bet you there's going to be kalashnikov's on stage... Haven't read any reviews yet, I'll check after I've seen it.

There's a lot of Trovatore's going on lately. Paris is going to have a new production in February 2016 as well, got the ticket !


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Tomorrow it's Il trovatore in Amsterdam, looking forward to hearing Francesco Meli, Carmen Giannattasio, Simone Piazzola and Violeta Urmana. It's a new production and regie without any doubt, premiered last Thursday. I'll bet you there's going to be kalashnikov's on stage... Haven't read any reviews yet, I'll check after I've seen it.
> 
> There's a lot of Trovatore's going on lately. Paris is going to have a new production in February 2016 as well, got the ticket !


 I see you are Dutch
Check the Newsletter from Palace d'Lopera:tiphat:


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Tomorrow it's Il trovatore in Amsterdam, looking forward to hearing Francesco Meli, Carmen Giannattasio, Simone Piazzola and Violeta Urmana. It's a new production and regie without any doubt, premiered last Thursday. I'll bet you there's going to be kalashnikov's on stage... Haven't read any reviews yet, I'll check after I've seen it.


Long military coats and Kalashnikovs, fresh from the Macbeth production, perhaps . That's why I opted for Nozze at Concertgebouw for my Amsterdam stopover on Wednesday 14th. I've had my fill of Trovatores recently, given the type of boring paramilitary productions they seem to get.


----------



## Cavaradossi

So I saw the new Otello at the Met on Saturday, but I couldn't help having the feeling I'd seen it before. We've all seen it before: the generic stainless steel and plexiglass sets on an otherwise bare stage, the composer-contemporary 19th century gowns and military regalia, and computer animated waves on a scrim to set the nautical tone. I didn't read the director's notes in the program, but it was all done, no doubt, to highlight the character-driven drama, etc etc (and perhaps in a nod the unions' claims of irresponsibly lavish productions). 

By all means a serviceable and not-ineffective staging for Otello (or Rigoletto, or Don Carlo, or Boccanegra, or Ernani, or any number of others). And the plexiglass walls were impressively mobile, even rearranging themselves (only slightly audibly above the orchestra) as the drama unfolded during the eavesdropping scene. No doubt in the director's unique vision to literally portray Iago's machinations. Really Metropolitan Opera? Really? That's the best you can up with?

I couldn't help but compare all this genericness to La Scala's staging of Rossini's Otello this summer, which I thought attained a high degree of specificity and edge with an even barer stage.

Among the performances, Sonya Yoncheva's Desdemona felt like the standout for me. I felt her desperation even up in the far reaches of the Family Circle. Aleksandrs Antoņenko's Otello was, like the sets, by all means serviceable - but if there the requisite mania on stage, perhaps not all of it was making it up to the rafters. Admittedly, I don't have much to go on as this was my first Verdi Otello. Željko Lučić provided a typically strong performance as Jago. He really didn't need the menacing.black.leather.overcoat® to establish that he was the bad guy.


----------



## Don Fatale

Cavaradossi, so have they got rid of their previous Otello set which I recall was excellent? Although forever associated with Domingo I guess. Yet another modernist program by the sound of it. At least you had old costumes.

Next up for me: Le Nozze di Figaro in concert at Concertgebouw, Amsterdam on Wednesday.


----------



## Don Fatale

Nozze at Concertgebouw was semi-staged. Fully acted and well sung.

Next up for me is Munich
28th Werther (Villazon)
29th Mefistofele (Calleja, Opolais, Pape). new production. Really looking forward to this, and wondering what the production team will offer. This opera is surely a stage designer/producer's dream job, given the abstraction inherent in the story.


----------



## Pugg

*Tonight "Live from The metropolitan House in HD." 
Otello .
*



> Yannick Nézet-Séguin led a performance of cracking authority… Aleksandrs Antonenko sang brilliantly." -Financial Times
> 
> Sonya Yoncheva's "luscious sound has just enough of an earthy tinge and texture to balance the shimmer of her singing… What other soprano right now can sing the 'Willow Song' and 'Ave Maria' more beautifully?" -The New York Times
> 
> Željko Lučić "is superb as Iago, a chilling and malevolent portrait of evil personified… A stark and simple yet often powerful new production of Verdi's passionate and masterful rendering of one of Shakespeare's greatest plays." -Huffington Post
> 
> "A compelling and sensitive reading of Verdi's score that never lost its focus on the narrative and emotional arc of the story."
> -Washington Post
> 
> "A performance that hurdled to the depths of the opera's dark heart." -WQXR


----------



## perempe

Bluebeard's Castle (Bartók) / Mario and the magician (Vajda) tomorrow


----------



## Dongiovanni

Interested to go and see Onegin at ROH. Any ROH friends out here who can check what the ticket availablity is for opening night ?

Anybody interested in Boris Godunov at the ROH ?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Nozze at Concertgebouw was semi-staged. Fully acted and well sung.
> 
> Next up for me is Munich
> 28th Werther (Villazon)
> 29th Mefistofele (Calleja, Opolais, Pape). new production. Really looking forward to this, and wondering what the production team will offer. This opera is surely a stage designer/producer's dream job, given the abstraction inherent in the story.


Just returned from that Nozze that was performed in Eindhoven today and it was a delight, strong cast, and kudos to the orchestra of the 18th century, with great support for the singers by Kenneth Montgomery who choose his tempi just right, with a lovely slower than most hip conductors would take the 'Deh vieni non tardar' so graciously sung by Ilse Eersens. Rosanne van Sandwijk was a joy to the eye and the ear as Cherubino.

Enjoy Munich ! The auditorium has the sweetest acoustics I've ever heard, interested what your experience will be. If you have the time I highly recommend the tour of the opera, if you want you can even sit in the prompter's box !


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Just returned from that Nozze that was performed in Eindhoven today and it was a delight, strong cast, and kudos to the orchestra of the 18th century, with great support for the singers by Kenneth Montgomery who choose his tempi just right, with a lovely slower than most hip conductors would take the 'Deh vieni non tardar' so graciously sung by Ilse Eersens. Rosanne van Sandwijk was a joy to the eye and the ear as Cherubino.
> 
> Enjoy Munich ! The auditorium has the sweetest acoustics I've ever heard, interested what your experience will be. If you have the time I highly recommend the tour of the opera, if you want you can even sit in the prompter's box !


Glad you enjoyed your Nozze too. Actually van Sandwijk as Cherubino didn't make a big impression on me. I liked Henk Nevek as Almaviva, very elegant tone. At first I found Ilse Eerens' voice had too much of a trill but her act IV aria was excellent. In fact everyone delivered so well in act IV.

I'm really looking forward to Mefistofele, and will try to do the house tour if it's on.


----------



## Bellinilover

I'm going to the Met HD showing of TANNHAUSER on Halloween. It will be my first TANNHAUSER, and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## waldvogel

Believe it or not, it's a world premiere. I haven't heard of the composer, and the only previous knowledge that I have of Pyramus and Thisbe is the play-within-a-play hilariously botched by Bottom and the rude mechanicals in A Midsummer Night's Dream.

But that's what it is. Pyramus and Thisbe by Barbara Monk Feldman. Next Wednesday in Toronto. Wish me luck.


----------



## Pugg

I'm going to the Met HD showing of Tannhäuser on 31/10/2015


----------



## Cavaradossi

Bellinilover said:


> I'm going to the Met HD showing of TANNHAUSER on Halloween. It will be my first TANNHAUSER, and I'm looking forward to it.


I saw this over the weekend, my first Tannhäuser as well. It's the original Otto Schenk production - absolutely gorgeous (once you get past the overly frolicsome opening ballet). And a strong cast, including Michelle DeYoung who's been a long time favorite of mine for both her voice and her stage presence. You and Pugg are definitely in for a treat this Halloween.


----------



## Braddan

Cavaradossi said:


> I saw this over the weekend, my first Tannhäuser as well. It's the original Otto Schenk production - absolutely gorgeous (once you get past the overly frolicsome opening ballet). And a strong cast, including Michelle DeYoung who's been a long time favorite of mine for both her voice and her stage presence. You and Pugg are definitely in for a treat this Halloween.


You've succeeded in helping me decide whether or not to go. I like Tannhauser very much and would hate to see it spoiled by a poor production. I saw Michelle DeYoung as Brangane to Deborah Polaski's Isolde about ten years ago in Berlin and knew then she was destined for great things.


----------



## Faustian

Bellinilover said:


> I'm going to the Met HD showing of TANNHAUSER on Halloween. It will be my first TANNHAUSER, and I'm looking forward to it.


Unfortunately I have to wait for the encore on November 4th, but I'm really looking forward to it as well!


----------



## mountmccabe

I had a ticket to see it at the Met tonight, but that trip was cancelled. I can't see it on the 31st as I am going to a wedding (that part of the trip is still on) so I will also be waiting for the encore on November 4th.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Interested to go and see Onegin at ROH. Any ROH friends out here who can check what the ticket availablity is for opening night?


Apologies, only just seen this. Did you get a ticket?



Dongiovanni said:


> Anybody interested in Boris Godunov at the ROH ?


Probably not. It's a long opera for no interval; I wonder why there isn't one.


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> Probably not. It's a long opera for no interval; I wonder why there isn't one.


Boris, without an interval? Can the bladders last out?

I'm just getting packed for my 2 night Munich jaunt. I'm so excited, I'm not sure I'll sleep tonight! A shame I'm only doing 1 Mefistofele performance, although if it's good I might go again for the July run.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Boris, without an interval? Can the bladders last out?


:lol:

That's what is says here.



Don Fatale said:


> I'm just getting packed for my 2 night Munich jaunt. I'm so excited, I'm not sure I'll sleep tonight! A shame I'm only doing 1 Mefistofele performance, although if it's good I might go again for the July run.


I bet!! Hope you have a fab time and do report back!


----------



## Il Maestro

_I Puritani_ with the WNO on November 17th.


----------



## Don Fatale

Il Maestro said:


> _I Puritani_ with the WNO on November 17th.


Wow, please tell me this is a rehearsal run through and not the actual costumes!

And welcome to the forum. Are you in Wales?


----------



## Il Maestro

Don Fatale said:


> Wow, please tell me this is a rehearsal run through and not the actual costumes!


It looks quite confusing, but from what I understood from the clip they are doing both modern and traditional settings simultaneously. Given the current trend in conceptual opera, I think it could look a lot worse! :lol:








Don Fatale said:


> And welcome to the forum. Are you in Wales?


Thank you!  I'm from London but I'm studying in Birmingham.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Next up, Tosca at the Met on Thursday with Angela Gheorghiu!


----------



## sospiro

Il Maestro said:


> _I Puritani_ with the WNO on November 17th.


Hope you enjoy it! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## DavidA

Noted the Tannhauser is on the same day as the rugby world cup final. As I find the opera quite boring I'll save my money!


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> I saw this over the weekend, my first Tannhäuser as well. It's the original Otto Schenk production - absolutely gorgeous (once you get past the overly frolicsome opening ballet). And a strong cast, including Michelle DeYoung who's been a long time favorite of mine for both her voice and her stage presence. You and Pugg are definitely in for a treat this Halloween.





> Otto Schenk's classic production, in its first revival in more than a decade, stars Johan Botha as the title character, who The New York Times says, "sang with clarion sound and impressive ease." Eva-Maria Westbroek stars as Elisabeth, Michelle DeYoung returns as the love goddess Venus, and Peter Mattei, as Wolfram, is described by The New York Times as having "both unforced power and mellow beauty."


Can't wait :tiphat:


----------



## perempe

I saw Werther today, M. Plasson was the conductor.


----------



## Don Fatale

Next up for me, 18th Nov, is 4 nights in Budapest: Chenier, Buttefly, Don Carlos & Tosca.


----------



## perempe

I saw Tosca on Friday, Werther again on Saturday (another season ticket) and I'll go to Verdi's Requiem on Monday (2nd concert of the season in the Opera House)


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> I saw Tosca on Friday, Werther again on Saturday (another season ticket) and I'll go to Verdi's Requiem on Monday (2nd concert of the season in the Opera House)


We'll see you at Don Carlos, won't we?

ps: I spent the day with a nice lady (a teacher) from Eger, who has moved to Malta recently.


----------



## perempe

next week:
Das Rheingold (Wednesday), Andrea Chenier (Thursday), Andrea Rost concert (Friday), Tosca again (Sunday)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra this Sunday with Dutoit (with Pictures at an exhibition) and a concert at Miskolc the following day (Schumann's Cello Concerto, Op.129 and Schubert's Symphony No. 9)


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> next week:
> Das Rheingold (Wednesday), Andrea Chenier (Thursday), Andrea Rost concert (Friday), Tosca again (Sunday)
> 
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra this Sunday with Dutoit (with Pictures at an exhibition) and a concert at Miskolc the following day (Schumann's Cello Concerto, Op.129 and Schubert's Symphony No. 9)


That's a lot of train travelling, but a good program.


----------



## Cavaradossi

_Lulu _tonight at the Met.

I also attended the Richard Tucker Award Gala Concert last Sunday at David Geffen (formerly Avery Fisher) Hall in honor of this years winner, Jamie Barton, with this amazing lineup: Piotr Beczala, Andrea Bocelli, Lawrence Brownlee, Stephen Costello, Renée Fleming, George Gagnidze, Angela Gheorghiu, Christine Goerke, Isabel Leonard, Nadine Sierra, Jamie Barton. It's certainly tough to chose a highlight from the arias and ensembles presented, perhaps Christine Goerke's _O Don Fatale_. Bocelli was no doubt included as a draw for the PBS broadcast of the event, slated for Feb 2016, and I must admit some curiosity to hear him in performance. His sound literally paled in comparison to other tenors, but he acquitted himself as respectably as could be expected.


----------



## Don Fatale

You're kidding me! The David Geffen hall! Ughh.

Nonetheless, sounds like it was a great evening.


----------



## Belowpar

The Force of Destiny ENO 20 11 15

Drinks anyone?


----------



## sospiro

Belowpar said:


> The Force of Destiny ENO 20 11 15
> 
> Drinks anyone?


I would be interested if it was done in the original language. I thought maybe that ENO's Arts Council grant was conditional on their performing opera in English but apparently this is not so. I saw _Peter Grimes_ and it was superb (ENO chorus is one of the best I've heard) but _Rigoletto_ in English didn't work for me.

Anyway, hope you have a good time and let us know what you think.


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> The Force of Destiny ENO 20 11 15
> 
> Drinks anyone?


Alas I'm in Budapest for Don Carlos, but it would be great to meet up again in London at some point, even for opera in English! Mastersingers was superb last time we met.


----------



## Loge

Belowpar said:


> The Force of Destiny ENO 20 11 15
> 
> Drinks anyone?


Was tempted, but it is a Calixto Bieito production. Enjoyed his Carmen, but his Bald Turandot got slated in Belfast.






And as for his Die Entführung aus dem Serail, oh dear...






So I'm not risking it until I read some reviews.


----------



## Don Fatale

Bieito, Michieletto (ROH William Tell), Schwab* (Munich, Mefistofele)... can anyone point me to a list of 'opera directors to avoid'? It would be handy.

* Although Schwab's problem is simply being crap, rather than offensive.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Bieito, Michieletto (ROH William Tell), Schwab* (Munich, Mefistofele)... can anyone point me to a list of 'opera directors to avoid'? It would be handy.


I hated Dmitri Tcherniakov's _Simon Boccanegra_.



Don Fatale said:


> * Although Schwab's problem is simply being crap, rather than offensive.


:lol:


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> I hated Dmitri Tcherniakov's _Simon Boccanegra_.
> 
> :lol:


Was that the one with the singers in the lavatories?


----------



## Don Fatale

Sospiro (and indeed others), are you interested in Khovanshchina in Amsterdam in March? I've booked for 16th March, then on to Prague for Mefistofele the next night.


----------



## sospiro

sospiro said:


> I hated Dmitri Tcherniakov's _Simon Boccanegra_





Don Fatale said:


> Was that the one with the singers in the lavatories?


No. It's the one where Boccanegra cuts out a hat from a newspaper and sticks it on his head while he's telling his beloved daughter he's going to die ... As you do.


----------



## mountmccabe

Don Fatale said:


> Bieito, Michieletto (ROH William Tell), Schwab* (Munich, Mefistofele)... can anyone point me to a list of 'opera directors to avoid'? It would be handy.


I think different people would have very different lists, but this does give me an idea.

The people of this forum could certainly collaborate on an informative list on directors. We could attempt to classify directors by style, and whatever else seems relevant: shock/offensiveness, opulence, originality, faithfulness, and so on. Depending on how this is done there could be information/videos on key/major/recent productions.

A simple good/bad would only possibly be useful to the person that created it, but I think we could put something together where everyone can learn about the directors and make their own decisions. Olivier Py and Hans Neuenfels are directors you may wish to avoid, whereas I would want to see their productions.

Does this make sense to anyone else? Does this sound interesting? Does it sound like something people of different tastes could contribute to?


----------



## Don Fatale

mountmccabe said:


> I think different people would have very different lists, but this does give me an idea.
> The people of this forum could certainly collaborate on an informative list on directors. We could attempt to classify directors by style, and whatever else seems relevant: shock/offensiveness, opulence, originality, faithfulness, and so on. Depending on how this is done there could be information/videos on key/major/recent productions.
> A simple good/bad would only possibly be useful to the person that created it, but I think we could put something together where everyone can learn about the directors and make their own decisions. Olivier Py and Hans Neuenfels are directors you may wish to avoid, whereas I would want to see their productions.
> Does this make sense to anyone else? Does this sound interesting? Does it sound like something people of different tastes could contribute to?


Yes, it would be interesting and informative. Do please start a thread if only to save me venting here! I'd be particularly interested to know who the good ones are.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Sospiro (and indeed others), are you interested in Khovanshchina in Amsterdam in March? I've booked for 16th March, then on to Prague for Mefistofele the next night.


Sadly I can't join you for these.


----------



## sospiro

mountmccabe said:


> I think different people would have very different lists, but this does give me an idea.
> 
> The people of this forum could certainly collaborate on an informative list on directors. We could attempt to classify directors by style, and whatever else seems relevant: shock/offensiveness, opulence, originality, faithfulness, and so on. Depending on how this is done there could be information/videos on key/major/recent productions.
> 
> A simple good/bad would only possibly be useful to the person that created it, but I think we could put something together where everyone can learn about the directors and make their own decisions. Olivier Py and Hans Neuenfels are directors you may wish to avoid, whereas I would want to see their productions.
> 
> Does this make sense to anyone else? Does this sound interesting? Does it sound like something people of different tastes could contribute to?


I don't go to live opera as often as I did but I'd still find a list of directors and their style and idiosyncrasies extremely useful.


----------



## mountmccabe

sospiro said:


> I don't go to live opera as often as I did but I'd still find a list of directors and their style and idiosyncrasies extremely useful.


Idiosyncrasies is a great word for what I was going for!

I will start a thread.


----------



## Loge

Don Fatale said:


> Was that the one with the singers in the lavatories?


That was Calixto Bieito again with Un ballo in maschera by Giuseppe Verdi.






Another reason to give the Force of Destiny a miss.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Alas I'm in Budapest for Don Carlos, but it would be great to meet up again in London at some point, even for opera in English! Mastersingers was superb last time we met.


I'll be in London 19 (Onegin ROH) and 20 December.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> I'll be in London 19 (Onegin ROH) and 20 December.


I'll be in Vienna then. Peter Grimes. (and pastries)


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I'll be in Vienna then. Peter Grimes. (and pastries)


If you need tips where to go for pastries, let me know!


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> If you need tips where to go for pastries, let me know!




Yes please!

My hotel is across the road from Theater an der Wien and have the Naschmarkt in between. Are there any pastry shops/cafes near by?


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Yes please!
> 
> My hotel is across the road from Theater an der Wien and have the Naschmarkt in between. Are there any pastry shops/cafes near by?


Yes ! The Cafe Sperl is nearby. The theater an der Wien is just outside of the Vienna centre, but the other sights are on walking distance. Cafe Sacher with their world famous Sacher Torte (fatty chocolate cake) is close to the State opera . Cafe Mozart is also close to the state opera.
A longer walk, but in my opnion the tastiest pastries can be found at Cafe Central.

Here is a map with some interesting sights:








Have you noticed the walk of fame with all the opera composers that starts at the Theater an der Wien ? It goes all the way inside the subway station of the State Opera.

The Theater an der Wien is holy ground... The theatre was ran by Emanuel Schikander, the first Papageno. Beethoven had his own room and lived there for years, some of his works premiered there The epic concert of 4 hours that premiered his 5th and 6th symphony, and his 4th pianoconcerto took place at this theatre.

Do take the tour of the state opera ! I wonder if there is a tour of the Theater an der Wien.


----------



## Piwikiwi

My dad got me tickets for "Dialogues des Carmélites"!


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Yes ! The Cafe Sperl is nearby. The theater an der Wien is just outside of the Vienna centre, but the other sights are on walking distance. Cafe Sacher with their world famous Sacher Torte (fatty chocolate cake) is close to the State opera . Cafe Mozart is also close to the state opera.
> A longer walk, but in my opnion the tastiest pastries can be found at Cafe Central.
> 
> Here is a map with some interesting sights:
> View attachment 77407
> 
> 
> Have you noticed the walk of fame with all the opera composers that starts at the Theater an der Wien ? It goes all the way inside the subway station of the State Opera.
> 
> The Theater an der Wien is holy ground... The theatre was ran by Emanuel Schikander, the first Papageno. Beethoven had his own room and lived there for years, some of his works premiered there The epic concert of 4 hours that premiered his 5th and 6th symphony, and his 4th pianoconcerto took place at this theatre.
> 
> Do take the tour of the state opera ! I wonder if there is a tour of the Theater an der Wien.


That's brilliant thanks ever so much! I've made a note of all of those.


----------



## sospiro

Piwikiwi said:


> My dad got me tickets for "Dialogues des Carmélites"!


Fantastic! Which opera house?


----------



## Piwikiwi

sospiro said:


> Fantastic! Which opera house?


The Dutch National Opera & Ballet in Amsterdam.


----------



## sospiro

Piwikiwi said:


> The Dutch National Opera & Ballet in Amsterdam.


Very envious. Hope you have a fantastic time.


----------



## Piwikiwi

sospiro said:


> Very envious. Hope you have a fantastic time.


Thank you! I'm really looking forward to it^^


----------



## Don Fatale

Phew! What a relief. I managed to get my La Scala Rigoletto ticket for 17th January. Online booking opened today at 12:00 and all except the most expensive were gone by 12:04.

Relief because my hotel and flights were booked six months ago!


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Phew! What a relief. I managed to get my La Scala Rigoletto ticket for 17th January. Online booking opened today at 12:00 and all except the most expensive were gone by 12:04.
> 
> Relief because my hotel and flights were booked six months ago!


Phew! That's always the gamble you take. The earlier you book flights/hotels the cheaper they are.

Fingers crossed there's no strike.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Phew! What a relief. I managed to get my La Scala Rigoletto ticket for 17th January. Online booking opened today at 12:00 and all except the most expensive were gone by 12:04.
> 
> Relief because my hotel and flights were booked six months ago!


Congrats !

Here's a site I came across, it's a seat preview site of some theatres, including La Scala.


----------



## Pugg

I believe for me it is Lulu in The Met production in cinema.
I skipped the Armida in Belgium, I don't waste another € on " modern theatre "


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> I believe for me it is Lulu in The Met production in cinema.
> I skipped the Armida in Belgium, I don't waste another € on " modern theatre "


Thnk I'll skip this. It's so depressing!


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Here's a site I came across, it's a seat preview site of some theatres, including La Scala.


Useful. Thank you.


----------



## mountmccabe

Pugg said:


> I believe for me it is Lulu in The Met production in cinema.


This is the next for me, as well.

A few days after that is _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ at San Francisco Opera with James Rutherford, Brandon Jovanovich, Rachel Willis-Sørensen, Sasha Cooke, and Alek Shrader. This is the McVicar production and is conducted by Mark Elder.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Pugg said:


> I believe for me it is Lulu in The Met production in cinema.


I saw this a few weeks ago. Assuming you know what you are getting into with Berg's operas, Marlis Petersen's performance alone is worth the price of admission. I thought the sets were rather ingenious too and they went a long way in capturing the era and the action. Most remarkably, I found myself truly caring about the characters -- no mean feat as they are just about the most despicable bunch ever to share the same stage.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Congrats !
> 
> Here's a site I came across, it's a seat preview site of some theatres, including La Scala.


Thanks. Very interesting. I hope they can add more theatres.
As I suspected, I have something of a pillar obstruction at my seat, but it didn't cost too much so I'm content. Why do they put up with so many seats having bad views!

See you Friday!


----------



## Piwikiwi

sospiro said:


> Very envious. Hope you have a fantastic time.


I saw it yesterday and it was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Balthazar

Tonight I will be seeing Mieczysław Weinberg's opera _The Passenger_.

Completed in 1968, it was suppressed by the Soviet censors and only received its first full staging in 2010. Weinberg regarded it as one of his finest works but never saw it performed.

It has been getting spectacular reviews so I am really looking forward to it. Hopefully the weather will cooperate (the snow has been falling all day).


----------



## howlingfantods

mountmccabe said:


> This is the next for me, as well.
> 
> A few days after that is _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ at San Francisco Opera with James Rutherford, Brandon Jovanovich, Rachel Willis-Sørensen, Sasha Cooke, and Alek Shrader. This is the McVicar production and is conducted by Mark Elder.


I'm going to that Meistersinger too, the last showing on 12/6. I'd love to hear your thoughts on the performance if you go to an earlier performance than me. I've heard good things about Elder's Wagner but I haven't heard any recordings yet.


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago. Assuming you know what you are getting into with Berg's operas, Marlis Petersen's performance alone is worth the price of admission. I thought the sets were rather ingenious too and they went a long way in capturing the era and the action. Most remarkably, I found myself truly caring about the characters -- no mean feat as they are just about the most despicable bunch ever to share the same stage.


You are right. I am glad I pulled myself together and _did_ go.
Mind you. once in every 5 years is enough for me


----------



## Zoya

Tonight I expect magnificent event - Lucia di Lammermoor by Donizetti with marvelous Hibla Gerzmava at main role. I've been listening her at live several times in different stages - each time her voice with deep dramatic talent grasps my spirit. 
Indeed there are some opera singers who make us buy tickets no matter which opera it is. Which singers do you admire?


----------



## Don Fatale

Zoya said:


> Tonight I expect magnificent event - Lucia di Lammermoor by Donizetti with marvelous Hibla Gerzmava at main role. I've been listening her at live several times in different stages - each time her voice with deep dramatic talent grasps my spirit.
> Indeed there are some opera singers who make us buy tickets no matter which opera it is. Which singers do you admire?


Welcome to the forum.

Where is this opera taking place? I hope you have a great time. Please do report back to us.


----------



## Pugg

My next one will be ; Mozart's ; Die Zauberflöte , live from the Met in the cinema


----------



## Balthazar

Pugg said:


> My next one will be ; Mozart's ; Die Zauberflöte , live from the Met in the cinema


Be aware that this is the abbreviated, English-language version. Great visuals by Julie Taymor though!


----------



## Don Fatale

The ticket arrived in the post this morning. 

January 16th, Rigoletto at La Scala Milan.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> The ticket arrived in the post this morning.
> 
> January 16th, Rigoletto at La Scala Milan.


Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belowpar

Don Fatale said:


> The ticket arrived in the post this morning.
> 
> January 16th, Rigoletto at La Scala Milan.


I've heard it's by that german chap Regie, so if you change your mind I know someone who could help? :lol:


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> I've heard it's by that german chap Regie, so if you change your mind I know someone who could help? :lol:


You don't think I checked this out beforehand? There's a promo on YouTube. 

(Correction: 17th Jan, I fly on 16th)


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> You don't think I checked this out beforehand? There's a promo on YouTube.


:lol:

Have you got a link?


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> Have you got a link?







Grigolo
Nucci
Gilda is American Nadine Sierra who is currently singing the role at the Met, according to operabase.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Grigolo
> Nucci
> Gilda is American Nadine Sierra who is currently singing the role at the Met, according to operabase.


Super! How great to see a traditional production for a change.


----------



## Dawood

I'm yet to actually see an opera - in the flesh and all - my bum on a uncomfortable seat. I'm sort of saving myself for something good - well, actually the stars haven't really aligned for me yet so I've missed a couple of shows I would have liked to have seen.

I'm hoping someone will do some rip roaring Rossini somewhere reasonably local. Failing that I'd love to see any of Mozart's major operas. I think my dream gig would be a Monterverdi by candle light performance of L'Orfeo with authentic instruments and all the performers wearing hooded black cloaks - except for Orpheus who wears a white cloak until the very end when he returns to the world dressed in black...


----------



## Don Fatale

Dawood said:


> I'm yet to actually see an opera - in the flesh and all - my bum on a uncomfortable seat. I'm sort of saving myself for something good - well, actually the stars haven't really aligned for me yet so I've missed a couple of shows I would have liked to have seen.
> 
> I'm hoping someone will do some rip roaring Rossini somewhere reasonably local. Failing that I'd love to see any of Mozart's major operas. I think my dream gig would be a Monterverdi by candle light performance of L'Orfeo with authentic instruments and all the performers wearing hooded black cloaks - except for Orpheus who wears a white cloak until the very end when he returns to the world dressed in black...


I'm a little baffled by this. As you don't show your location it's hard to comment in any detail. My general advice is to just go along to the next opera close to you, whatever it is, performed by whoever. It'll be enjoyable, and if it's in a small venue you'll enjoy the up-close experience that we can't usually afford in the big opera houses.. For many of us here, recorded opera is simply what we have to tide us over until the next live performance.


----------



## Loge

Dawood said:


> I'm yet to actually see an opera - in the flesh and all - my bum on a uncomfortable seat. I'm sort of saving myself for something good - well, actually the stars haven't really aligned for me yet so I've missed a couple of shows I would have liked to have seen.
> 
> I'm hoping someone will do some rip roaring Rossini somewhere reasonably local. Failing that I'd love to see any of Mozart's major operas. I think my dream gig would be a Monterverdi by candle light performance of L'Orfeo with authentic instruments and all the performers wearing hooded black cloaks - except for Orpheus who wears a white cloak until the very end when he returns to the world dressed in black...


Ditto, just go online find your nearest opera house or concert hall, look at the season and then book a seat at the price range you can afford. If there is no opera house, there may be semi-staged operas at a concert hall, these are usually excellent because they rely on the quality of the music. Even opera evenings, a selection of arias, at concert halls are well worth the visit, because live singing sounds so much better than recordings.


----------



## Zoya

After enjoying Lucia last night, I can trust again that perfection exists! First of all is music: before I've been to Donizetti only once
- on L'elisir d'amore with music full of joy and harmony, this time sounds of music were more tragic, sometimes sad, but truly beautiful and noble. Added values were immaculate play of orchestra and good acoustics in the venue. For sure that one of the main highlights that evening was performing Hibla Gerzmava: as many times before she showed her outstanding voice soaring over all theatre. As an addition to pleasant emotions there were impressive choir parts performed from different sides of odeum. 
The production itself is quite good, not distracting from music and voices, but not something super special. 
Generally, it was lovely evening! Looking forward to discover more in world of opera! 
Small teaser for you: 



BTW, the venue was Stanislavski and Nemirovich-Danchenko Moscow Academic Music Theatre - the one which is currently better than Bolshoi and is home theatre for Hibla.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Off to the drafty Left Bank garrett tonight for _La Boheme_ at the Metropolitan Opera with Barbara Frittoli, Ana María Martinez and Ramón Vargas.


----------



## Don Fatale

So far next year is looking like this. As with other opera trippers here, I'm always happy to meet with others.

Bold=tickets in hand, otherwise in planning stage

*17th Jan, Rigoletto, La Scala Milan*
11th Feb, Barber, Rome
12th Feb, Cenerentola, Rome
*24th Feb, Ariodante, Edinburgh*
*16th Mar, Khovanshchina, Amsterdam*
17th Mar, Mefistofele, Prague
18th Mar, Lohengrin, Bratislava
April & May plans still in progress.
29th Jun, Tristan and Isolde, ENO London


----------



## Donata

La fanciulla del West at Santa Fe on July 1st. Opening night!


----------



## Belowpar

Don Fatale said:


> So far next year is looking like this. As with other opera trippers here, I'm always happy to meet with others.
> 
> Bold=tickets in hand, otherwise in planning stage
> 
> 29th Jun, Tristan and Isolde, ENO London


I'm definitely going to see this production and as soon as I can commit, I will prioritise this night. Hope to see you there.


----------



## perempe

Don Giovanni on Sunday. Erwin Schrott will be Don instead of the ill Ildebrando D'Arcangelo.


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> Don Giovanni on Sunday. Erwin Schrott will be Don instead of the ill Ildebrando D'Arcangelo.


Excellent. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> Don Giovanni on Sunday. Erwin Schrott will be Don instead of the ill Ildebrando D'Arcangelo.


I bet you that Netrebko will not be participating


----------



## sospiro

This. Not sure what the image represents.


----------



## Cavaradossi

This week, Carnegie Hall had a sale on some upcoming vocal recitals, so I stocked up:
-Diana Damrau (!) this weekend 
-Stephanie Blythe (!!) in January 
-Dmitri Hvorostovsky (!!!) in Feb


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> This week, Carnegie Hall had a sale on some upcoming vocal recitals, so I stocked up:
> -Diana Damrau (!) this weekend
> -Stephanie Blythe (!!) in January
> -Dmitri Hvorostovsky (!!!) in Feb


Oh how fabulous, that's some sale! Don't know Stephanie Blythe but adore Damrau and Hvorostovsky.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Stephanie Blythe is a riveting American mezzo. She's sung often at the Metropolitan Opera but doesn't seem to visit European houses very often. 

Unfortunately, the January Jonas Kaufmann recital was not included in the sale, and the only seats left are rear upper balcony for a hefty $117.  We saw his brilliant Carnegie debut last year where he performed encore after encore. Will be painful to miss this one.


----------



## mountmccabe

As a birthday present my wife has gotten me a ticket to see the premiere of San Francisco Opera's double bill of operas based on Poe's Usher stories. The one-act pieces are _Usher House_ by Gordon Getty and _La chute de la maison Usher_ by Claude Debussy, in the completion by Robert Orledge.

In both Brian Mulligan is Roderick Usher and Jacqueline Piccolino is Madeline. Anthony Reed is the doctor in the Getty, Joel Sorensen is the comprable character in the Debussy. Lawrence Foster conducts the productions by David Poutney, recently seen at the Welsh National Opera.


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> This. Not sure what the image represents.


I'd definitely be concerned! I prefer to see a fishing boat and someone in a cable-knit sweater in Peter Grimes posters.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> I'd definitely be concerned! I prefer to see a fishing boat and someone in a cable-knit sweater in Peter Grimes posters.


Someone on Twitter suggested the opera house has used a poster for Midsummer Night's Dream by mistake.


----------



## Dongiovanni

December 18 2015: Giovanna d'Arco - Scala Milan
December 19 2015: Onegin - London ROH
February 14 2016: Mithridate - Paris Champs Elysees Theatre
February 15 2016: Trovatore - Paris Bastille
March 22 2016: Matthew Passion - Amsterdam Concertgebouw


----------



## Dongiovanni

perempe said:


> Don Giovanni on Sunday. Erwin Schrott will be Don instead of the ill Ildebrando D'Arcangelo.


Worthy replacement, enjoy!


----------



## perempe

after Don in December:
Farnace (11th)
Il trittico (12th)
La bohème (15th, with Atalla Ayan & Eleanor Lyons)
Messiah (21st)
Sergio Failoni anniversary concert (22nd)


----------



## perempe

Pugg said:


> I bet you that Netrebko will not be participating


Klára Kolonits will be Donna Anna, she's the best soprano here.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Looks like Puck accidentally stumbled in from a production of Britten's _Midsummer Night's Dream_. Expect a gondolier to sail past during the "Storm" interlude 


sospiro said:


> This. Not sure what the image represents.


----------



## sospiro

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Looks like Puck accidentally stumbled in from a production of Britten's _Midsummer Night's Dream_. Expect a gondolier to sail past during the "Storm" interlude


:lol:

I can't wait and will definitely report back.


----------



## Loge

Off to see Cavalleria Rusticana and Pagliacci this Sunday at the Royal Opera House. Thankfully the production has good reviews, the director was behind the infamous William Tell.

I shall enjoy my cannolis.


----------



## sospiro

Loge said:


> Off to see Cavalleria Rusticana and Pagliacci this Sunday at the Royal Opera House. Thankfully the production has good reviews, the director was behind the infamous William Tell.
> 
> I shall enjoy my cannolis.


Have a great time; I'm sure it will be fab. It's had some good reviews.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm planning a trip to NYC in early March to catch Figaro and A German Requiem on back to back nights. Both at the Lincoln Center. Both are bucket list events so I hope they don't disappoint. I also read up on Chris Dohnanyi and his father and grandfather. Fascinating stuff to know the conductor of the NY Phil's father was a small step away from eliminating Hitler in 1943. I don't know much about Luigi but hey, it's the Met. How bad can it be for an opera rookie?


----------



## sospiro

scratchgolf said:


> I'm planning a trip to NYC in early March to catch Figaro and A German Requiem on back to back nights. Both at the Lincoln Center. Both are bucket list events so I hope they don't disappoint. I also read up on Chris Dohnanyi and his father and grandfather. Fascinating stuff to know the conductor of the NY Phil's father was a small step away from eliminating Hitler in 1943. I don't know much about Luigi but hey, it's the Met. How bad can it be for an opera rookie?


Cool stuff! Hope you have a fabulous trip.


----------



## sospiro

Final dress rehearsal Peter Grimes (from opera house facebook site). I wouldn't fancy being the trumpet player.


----------



## Pugg

Can't wait for The magic flute on Saturday.....
Seem quit interesting , I take the translation for granted


----------



## Pugg

So we are preparing to go to the cinema, searching for the tickets.
Yes they're on their place, only to see now we don't have a live transmission .
Tomorrow(Sunday at 10.00 a.m ) a reprise .


----------



## Loge

sospiro said:


> This. Not sure what the image represents.


They should rename it Paedo Grimes!


----------



## perempe

Die Fledermaus on New Year's Eve
Beethoven's 9th on New Year's Day
both at the Opera House


----------



## ganio

Berlioz's Béatrice et Bénédict in Brussels on March 26th


----------



## sospiro

ganio said:


> Berlioz's Béatrice et Bénédict in Brussels on March 26th


Exciting!

I've heard lots of good things about La Monnaie and I really must check it out. Have fun.


----------



## sospiro

Toscaaaaaaaa on 9th January with HRRH (Her Royal Romanian Highness) aka Draculette


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> Toscaaaaaaaa on 9th January with HRRH (Her Royal Romanian Highness) aka Draculette


Start praying she's not going to cancel


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> Start praying she's not going to cancel




100% so far with Ange. She never cancels when I go to see her ....

always the 1st time


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> 100% so far with Ange. She never cancels when I go to see her ....
> 
> always the 1st time


Clever to put my answer straight in your post before I even could reply:lol:


----------



## Bellinilover

L'ELISIR D'AMORE at the Metropolitan Opera on March 19th. My first opera at the Met!


----------



## sospiro

Bellinilover said:


> L'ELISIR D'AMORE at the Metropolitan Opera on March 19th. My first opera at the Met!


How fabulous! Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Lyricus

Bellinilover said:


> L'ELISIR D'AMORE at the Metropolitan Opera on March 19th. My first opera at the Met!


We're tempted to see that, too. I had wanted to see a Mozart, but Nozze is too modernized for my taste. Now we're looking at Die Entführung, L'Elisir, or La Bohème. Need to decide soon...


----------



## Bellinilover

Lyricus said:


> We're tempted to see that, too. I had wanted to see a Mozart, but Nozze is too modernized for my taste. Now we're looking at Die Entführung, L'Elisir, or La Bohème. Need to decide soon...


The main reason I'm going, actually, is because Alessandro Corbelli is singing Dulcamara. My brother and I have always loved him, and we want to see him live before it's too late.


----------



## Pugg

*Les pêcheurs de perles*

Composer Georges Bizet
Librettist Eugène Cormon Michel Carré
Sung In French Met Titles In English German Spanish

January 16, 2016

Conductor
Gianandrea Noseda

Leïla
Diana Damrau
Nadir
Matthew Polenzani
Zurga
Mariusz Kwiecień
Nourabad
Nicolas Testé


----------



## Cavaradossi

First opera of the new year! _Anna Bolena_ at the Metropolitan Opera with Sondra Radvanovsky, Jamie Barton, Ildar Abdrazakov, and Stephen Costello.


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> First opera of the new year! _Anna Bolena_ at the Metropolitan Opera with Sondra Radvanovsky, Jamie Barton, Ildar Abdrazakov, and Stephen Costello.


What a great cast!


----------



## Don Fatale

So far it's like this:

Rigoletto at La Scala, 17th Jan
Ariodante, Edinburgh 24th Feb
Khovanschina, Amsterdam, 16th Mar
Mefistofele (yes, again) Prague 17th Mar

...and my credit card will shortly take a hammering as I complete March to June planning. My New Year's resolution is to cut back on opera-going costs. Most likely this will take the form of cheaper tickets and hotels rather than fewer trips.


----------



## mountmccabe

I got a ticket for _Champion_ by Terrence Blanchard, a co-production of Opera Parallèle and SFJAZZ on February 23.


----------



## Loge

Just booked into see Norma at the ENO. Main reason is to listen to Marjorie Owens. She is a principle soprano at the Sächsische Staatsoper, Dresden, where Christian Thielemann is the conductor.

She is young and has excellent reviews, the only downside it is in English. But they are using an Opera North production which had a great reception.


----------



## Cavaradossi

_Anna Bolena at the Metropolitan Opera with Sondra Radvanovsky, Jamie Barton, Ildar Abdrazakov, and Stephen Costello._



sospiro said:


> What a great cast!


You weren't the only one to think so. We spotted American bass baritone Eric Owens watching from the company box and Diana Damrau (very democratically, I thought) in the bar line at intermission. Terrific show, by the way. Radvanovsky was great, but her duet with Jamie Barton received the loudest and longest applause.

We'll be seeing Eric this weekend in a concert of Strauss songs and Wagner excerpts with the New York Philharmonic and hope to see Miss Damrau in Met's current _The Pearl Fishers_ run.


----------



## sospiro

sospiro said:


> What a great cast!





Cavaradossi said:


> _Anna Bolena at the Metropolitan Opera with Sondra Radvanovsky, Jamie Barton, Ildar Abdrazakov, and Stephen Costello._
> 
> You weren't the only one to think so. We spotted American bass baritone Eric Owens watching from the company box and Diana Damrau (very democratically, I thought) in the bar line at intermission. Terrific show, by the way. Radvanovsky was great, but her duet with Jamie Barton received the loudest and longest applause.
> 
> We'll be seeing Eric this weekend in a concert of Strauss songs and Wagner excerpts with the New York Philharmonic and hope to see Miss Damrau in Met's current _The Pearl Fishers_ run.


What a superb evening you must have had! I think it's wonderful that opera singers seem to love going to see operas as much as we fans do. Sounds like a busman's holiday.


----------



## Belowpar

sospiro said:


> What a superb evening you must have had! I think it's wonderful that opera singers seem to love going to see operas as much as we fans do. Sounds like a busman's holiday.


Unlike Horn and Percussion players in the Orchestra who are in an out of the pit faster than a fiddler's....

It drives me nuts, why can't you sit and listen to your COLLEAGUES play? The majority in the house are actually paying their own money to listen and can do without distractions.

Just been to a New Year's Day prom in Liverpool, where this practice was as bad as the ROH orchestra on a bad night. At least at the Opera only people like me, sitting to one side can see the back row boys (it's always boys) playing up. But in a symphony hall, please!

End of rant. (Just realised this is in the wrong Forum!)


----------



## Belowpar

ENO
Norma 17/2 and Tristan 29/6

English Touring Opera Hackney Empire 10/03
Pia De'Tolomei. Doizetti


With WNO as already posted above in April and more to follow, this year is shaping up rather well.


----------



## Don Fatale

Don Fatale's season is nearly sorted. With flights and other transport planning, hotels and tickets it sure takes time figuring it all out. Many of the dates are wrapped into other travel plans rather than specific journeys.

Milan, 17th Jan, Rigoletto (American Nadine Sierra making her Milan debut)
Edinburgh 24th Feb, Ariodante
Glasgow (RCS) 5th Mar, Mavra/The Bear
Amsterdam, 16th Mar, Khovanschina
Prague 17th Mar, Mefistofele (yes, again!) 
Vienna, 18th Mar, Agrippina (Danielle de Niese)
unsure 19th Mar,
Malta, 20th Mar, Orfeo ed Euridice
London ROH, 29th Apr, Tannhauser (meetup with Belowpar?) 
Amsterdam, 26th May, Don Giovanni
Essen, 27th May, The Greek Passion, and perhaps on to Berlin, 28th May, Juliette, for another night of Martinu.
London ENO, 29th Jun, Tristan und Isolde

Hopefully also a cheap jaunt to Budapest in mid-April depending on finances. I'm sorry not to have worked in a trip to Poland. Likewise Bucharest, Sofia and Sicily have missed out this time. Perhaps in the Autumn season.

I'm waiting for dongiovanni's and sospiro's plans now.


----------



## perempe

to MET regulars in NY:
Domingo is giving a concert here. shall I go?

(I met a man who told me that he goes to MET twice a week. he told me that Domingo's voice is too old & can't sing legatos anymore.)


----------



## DavidA

perempe said:


> to MET regulars in NY:
> Domingo is giving a concert here. shall I go?
> 
> (I met a man who told me that he goes to MET twice a week. he told me that Domingo's voice is too old & can't sing legatos anymore.)


Domingo really needs to bow out gracefully and leave us with memories of the incredibly gifted artist he was as a tenor. I remember Sutherland saying she retired as she didn't want people saying, "When's the poor old thing going to give up!" Brendel retired from giving playing in public as he wanted to go before his technique went.


----------



## Don Fatale

Perempe, you should definitely go! Domingo is one of opera's greats, and part of being an opera fan is knowing that you've seen great singers live... even if not at their prime.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> to MET regulars in NY:
> Domingo is giving a concert here. shall I go?
> 
> (I met a man who told me that he goes to MET twice a week. he told me that Domingo's voice is too old & can't sing legatos any more.)


If I had the change I would go, you never know if this is the last time you ever to able to see him :tiphat:


----------



## Cavaradossi

perempe said:


> to MET regulars in NY:
> Domingo is giving a concert here. shall I go?
> 
> (I met a man who told me that he goes to MET twice a week. he told me that Domingo's voice is too old & can't sing legatos anymore.)


I saw the Ernani at the Met last year where he was grossly miscast as Don Carlo, noticeably outsung by his castmates. As not to tarnish memories of exquisite performances we witnessed towards the end of his tenor career (The First Emperor) and the beginning of his baritone career (Iphigenie en Tauride), we opted to leave at the intermission. Having said that, his recent concert performance in Chicago was well reviewed.

I'm in Don Fatale's camp, if nothing else, see the man to pay homage to his artistry and his legacy. In the late 2000's, I passed on the chance to see Montserrat Caballe in recital for similar reasons, and I regret it to this day.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Don Fatale's season is nearly sorted. With flights and other transport planning, hotels and tickets it sure takes time figuring it all out. Many of the dates are wrapped into other travel plans rather than specific journeys.
> 
> Milan, 17th Jan, Rigoletto (American Nadine Sierra making her Milan debut)
> Edinburgh 24th Feb, Ariodante
> Glasgow (RCS) 5th Mar, Mavra/The Bear
> Amsterdam, 16th Mar, Khovanschina
> Prague 17th Mar, Mefistofele (yes, again!)
> Vienna, 18th Mar, Agrippina (Danielle de Niese)
> unsure 19th Mar,
> Malta, 20th Mar, Orfeo ed Euridice
> London ROH, 29th Apr, Tannhauser (meetup with Belowpar?)
> Amsterdam, 26th May, Don Giovanni
> Essen, 27th May, The Greek Passion, and perhaps on to Berlin, 28th May, Juliette, for another night of Martinu.
> London ENO, 29th Jun, Tristan und Isolde


:clap: That's an impressive schedule!



Don Fatale said:


> Hopefully also a cheap jaunt to Budapest in mid-April depending on finances. I'm sorry not to have worked in a trip to Poland. Likewise Bucharest, Sofia and Sicily have missed out this time. Perhaps in the Autumn season.


Poland is definitely worth visiting and value for money. Ditto Bucharest.



Don Fatale said:


> I'm waiting for dongiovanni's and sospiro's plans now.


The only thing which tempts me at the moment is Il trovatore with Željko Lučić at ROH in July. A new production by David Bösch. Does anyone have any views on Bösch?


----------



## Pugg

*Tonight: Les Pêcheurs de Perles (Bizet)

Live From the Metropolitan Opera House.*:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> *Tonight: Les Pêcheurs de Perles (Bizet)
> 
> Live From the Metropolitan Opera House.*:tiphat:


Me too - at the cinema!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Me too - at the cinema!


Also at the cinema, don't think I made it in time otherwise :lol:


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> *Tonight: Les Pêcheurs de Perles (Bizet)
> 
> Live From the Metropolitan Opera House.*:tiphat:





DavidA said:


> Me too - at the cinema!


Enjoy!!

My next is concert performance (does that count?) of Written on Skin. Not til 19 March. #operawithdrawal


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Also at the cinema, don't think I made it in time otherwise :lol:


Just booked my ticket - they'd almost sold out!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Just booked my ticket - they'd almost sold out!


Ours was sold out, even the front row seats, horrible close to the screen, (stiff neck) all gone.
The most came thinking the whole opera was a bit like the famous duet.

Agreed with your review also :tiphat:


----------



## Il Maestro

Just booked tickets for Lucia at the ROH on 19th April with Damrau and Tezier!


----------



## Belowpar

Il Maestro said:


> Just booked tickets for Lucia at the ROH on 19th April with Damrau and Tezier!


Just booked Lucia for the 14th and Tannhauser for the 29th.


----------



## ElAhrairah

The Marriage of Figaro at Seattle Opera. The new General Director, Aidan Lang, is directing it; apparently we're getting sets this time instead of PowerPoint presentations so here's hoping.


----------



## sospiro

ElAhrairah said:


> The Marriage of Figaro at Seattle Opera. The new General Director, Aidan Lang, is directing it; apparently we're getting sets this time instead of *PowerPoint presentations* so here's hoping.


Eh?!

Was it just Marriage of Figaro or are other opera performed without sets now?


----------



## waldvogel

_Siegfried_, in Toronto. Christine Goerke as Brunnhilde!


----------



## ElAhrairah

sospiro said:


> Eh?!
> 
> Was it just Marriage of Figaro or are other opera performed without sets now?


Nabucco didn't have sets, partially due to having the orchestra on stage. There are some photos here: http://www.vanguardseattle.com/2015/08/19/opera-and-drama-seattle-opera-delivers-half-in-nabucco/

Instead they used a projector to put images behind the stage. It was... interesting.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm planning to see Figaro and German Requiem on back to back nights in early March. Same venue. Figaro with the Met and Brahms with the NY Phil. I'm very excited for both.


----------



## sospiro

ElAhrairah said:


> Nabucco didn't have sets, partially due to having the orchestra on stage. There are some photos here: http://www.vanguardseattle.com/2015/08/19/opera-and-drama-seattle-opera-delivers-half-in-nabucco/
> 
> Instead they used a projector to put images behind the stage. It was... interesting.


This is fascinating and by the look of it, it works well! Very interesting concept.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Back to back nights at the Met next week:
Cav/Pag with Roberto Alagna
Turandot with Nina Stemme

Exciting stuff!


----------



## Pugg

Antwerp; Otello, just out curiosity :lol: (freebies)


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Back to back nights at the Met next week:
> Cav/Pag with Roberto Alagna
> Turandot with Nina Stemme
> 
> Exciting stuff!


Fantastic. Hope the weather doesn't affect your plans.


----------



## jflatter

In four weeks I will see Vec Makropulos in Berlin. The following day I am in Dresden for Die Walküre at the Semperoper conducted by Thielemann and I am there the following day for the 4 act version of Don Carlo.


----------



## Pugg

> Don't miss the Live in HD performance of Puccini's final opera, Turandot, one of the most spectacular productions in the Met repertory, this *Saturday January 30, 2016* at 12:55pm ET at your local cinema.
> 
> Leading dramatic soprano Nina Stemme stars in the title role, and according to The New York Times, "Her powerful, luxuriant voice retained its warmth throughout the evening, with blazing high notes…"
> 
> "[Nina Stemme] commands the power, sensitivity, verbal acuity and authority to make the essentially unsympathetic princess of legendary Peking magnetic." -Financial Times


From the newsletter :tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous

Abduction from the Seraglio, a semi-professional company on Feb 5. 
Only seen it on stage once before, but am very fond of the opera.


----------



## Cavaradossi

> Leading dramatic soprano Nina Stemme stars in the title role, and according to The New York Times, "Her powerful, luxuriant voice retained its warmth throughout the evening, with blazing high notes…"
> 
> "[Nina Stemme] commands the power, sensitivity, verbal acuity and authority to make the essentially unsympathetic princess of legendary Peking magnetic." -Financial Times


Saw her on Tuesday, and I can confirm: she's a riveting Turandot.

Next up for me: On Monday Maria Stuarda, the second of Sandra Radvanovsky's three queens this season. Then Il Trovatore the following weekend.


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> Saw her on Tuesday, and I can confirm: she's a riveting Turandot.
> 
> Next up for me: On Monday Maria Stuarda, the second of Sandra Radvanovsky's three queens this season. Then Il Trovatore the following weekend.


Thanks for that, I am looking very much forward to see Turandot on Saturday:tiphat:


----------



## Steatopygous

Cavaradossi said:


> Saw her on Tuesday, and I can confirm: she's a riveting Turandot.
> 
> Next up for me: On Monday Maria Stuarda, the second of Sandra Radvanovsky's three queens this season. Then Il Trovatore the following weekend.


I've only just come across Radvanovsky, in a Norma from Barcelona. She did an unusual but riveting Casta Diva. What do you think of her?


----------



## Cavaradossi

I've now seen her Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda, Norma, and a few of her Verdi roles. Admittedly, there is a persistent metallic edge to her voice that keeps her from being one of my top favorites. However, she can always be counted on for a solid, compelling vocal and dramatic performance and therefore is still a draw for me.


----------



## Pugg

Steatopygous said:


> I've only just come across Radvanovsky, in a Norma from Barcelona. She did an unusual but riveting Casta Diva. What do you think of her?


Aside the blonde lock's in the lady's hair, it is s wonderful and gripping production.
Alas due to whatever reason ( A.K.A Netrebko) and like Westbroek she will never be the much loved Prima Donna.

But then again who cares , as long as we enjoining it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

March 5th uccini : Manon Lescaut 

Soprano Kristine Opolais and tenor Roberto Alagna join forces in Puccini’s obsessive love story. Opolais sings the title role of the country girl who transforms herself into a Parisian temptress, while Alagna is the dashing student who desperately woos her. Director Richard Eyre places the action in occupied France to heighten what Puccini called the "desperate passion" of his score. Met Principal Conductor Fabio Luisi leads the stirring score.


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> March 5th uccini : Manon Lescaut
> 
> Soprano Kristine Opolais and tenor Roberto Alagna join forces in Puccini's obsessive love story. Opolais sings the title role of the country girl who transforms herself into a Parisian temptress, while Alagna is the dashing student who desperately woos her. Director Richard Eyre places the action in occupied France to heighten what Puccini called the "desperate passion" of his score. Met Principal Conductor Fabio Luisi leads the stirring score.


Sounds wonderful. Are you going to New York?


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> Sounds wonderful. Are you going to New York?


I wish Sospiro, alas only in the Cinema


----------



## mountmccabe

Next opera-containing event I am going to attend is SF Opera Labs Pop-up next Thursday. The 2016 Adler fellows are previewing the upcoming SF Labs season and singing various other operatic works.

I am not sure what to expect, but it could be fun!


----------



## sospiro

mountmccabe said:


> Next opera-containing event I am going to attend is SF Opera Labs Pop-up next Thursday. The 2016 Adler fellows are previewing the upcoming SF Labs season and singing various other operatic works.
> 
> I am not sure what to expect, but it could be fun!


Have been looking at the website and this looks like fun (and sold out too) but I'm still not sure what Opera Lab means. Is it as in 'laboratory'?


----------



## nina foresti

Steatopygous said:


> I've only just come across Radvanovsky, in a Norma from Barcelona. She did an unusual but riveting Casta Diva. What do you think of her?


Stupendous; colossal! Her Casta diva is special. No soprano can float a note today as well as she can. Shades of Milanov, Olivero, Caballe.
I will get my chance again in 2 weeks in _Maria Stuarda_. Can't wait.


----------



## mountmccabe

sospiro said:


> Have been looking at the website and this looks like fun (and sold out too) but I'm still not sure what Opera Lab means. Is it as in 'laboratory'?


Yes, I believe that is what they mean. It's new, so we'll see how it all turns out. SF Opera Lab is what they're calling their "innovative," alternative programming. I am not sure I'd call it experimental but it is that, sort of, compared to main-stage productions. The SF Opera Lab presentations would not meet many traditional expectations for opera.

I am certainly thrilled to see Sokolović's _Svadba_, and while I certainly consider it an opera others may not and regardless, I don't see how they could present it on the big stage.


----------



## sospiro

mountmccabe said:


> Yes, I believe that is what they mean. It's new, so we'll see how it all turns out. SF Opera Lab is what they're calling their "innovative," alternative programming. I am not sure I'd call it experimental but it is that, sort of, compared to main-stage productions. The SF Opera Lab presentations would not meet many traditional expectations for opera.
> 
> I am certainly thrilled to see Sokolović's _Svadba_, and while I certainly consider it an opera others may not and regardless, I don't see how they could present it on the big stage.


I haven't heard of it but it sounds ever so exciting anyway. You must report back!


----------



## mountmccabe

I will!

Also I may have been a little harsh; it is not surprising that they don't have world premieres and commissions right away.

I am thrilled that SF Opera is expanding, and I hope these presentations are successful.


----------



## waldvogel

_The Marriage of Figaro_, in Toronto, for about the sixth time. And I'll never get tired of it...


----------



## Dongiovanni

Very soon:
14 Feb: Mitridate, re di Ponto (Mozart) Théâtre des Champs-Élysées, Paris
15 Feb: Il Trovatore (Verdi) Opera Bastille, Paris

Working on trip to combine Vienna and Bratislava. Waiting for Vienna state opera tickets to be on sale, always a challange...
Vienna:
18 Apr: Don Pascuale 
19 Apr: Ballo in Maschera
20 Apr: Jenufa
21 Apr: Capriccio
Bratislava:
22 Apr: Don Giovanni
23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Very soon:
> 14 Feb: Mitridate, re di Ponto (Mozart) Théâtre des Champs-Élysées, Paris
> 15 Feb: Il Trovatore (Verdi) Opera Bastille, Paris
> 
> Working on trip to combine Vienna and Bratislava. Waiting for Vienna state opera tickets to be on sale, always a challange...
> Vienna:
> 18 Apr: Don Pascuale
> 19 Apr: Ballo in Maschera
> 20 Apr: Jenufa
> 21 Apr: Capriccio
> Bratislava:
> 22 Apr: Don Giovanni
> 23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna


:tiphat:

Wow! That's a proper opera trip!


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni, that's a good choice in Bratislava, with the opportunity to visit both opera houses. I thought I Gioielli Della Madonna was excellent in all respects when I saw it last year, and am tempted to join you to see it again. I was planning a little trip to Budapest around the same time.

It appears Anna Netrebko is ill with bronchitis so I guess that affects your Il Trovatore. I was going to see the live cinema relay of it tonight, but won't go now she's not singing.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Dongiovanni, that's a good choice in Bratislava, with the opportunity to visit both opera houses. I thought I Gioielli Della Madonna was excellent in all respects when I saw it last year, and am tempted to join you to see it again. I was planning a little trip to Budapest around the same time.
> 
> It appears Anna Netrebko is ill with bronchitis so I guess that affects your Il Trovatore. I was going to see the live cinema relay of it tonight, but won't go now she's not singing.


This combined trip has some nice opportunities for unknown opera's to me. Strangely enough, I couldn't find any interesting concerts in Vienna, so this time it's opera only.

Official note from the Bastille Opera says Trebs is out on only 8th and 11th... also on her website calender 8 an 11 are removed, the 15th is still on. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Cavaradossi

Dmitri Hvorostovsky, tomorrow night, in recital at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Tonight will be my first time seeing an opera live - Puccini's La Bohème.
Two of my friends will be in the chorus, so I'll be looking for them.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Very soon:
> 14 Feb: Mitridate, re di Ponto (Mozart) Théâtre des Champs-Élysées, Paris
> 15 Feb: Il Trovatore (Verdi) Opera Bastille, Paris
> 
> Working on trip to combine Vienna and Bratislava. Waiting for Vienna state opera tickets to be on sale, always a challange...
> Vienna:
> 18 Apr: Don Pascuale
> 19 Apr: Ballo in Maschera
> 20 Apr: Jenufa
> 21 Apr: Capriccio
> Bratislava:
> 22 Apr: Don Giovanni
> 23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna


Don Pascuale sold out in a flash... no ticket for me. Ballo will be even harder...


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Don Pascuale sold out in a flash... no ticket for me. Ballo will be even harder...


Oh what a shame. Good luck with Ballo.


----------



## Il Maestro

Just booked tickets for _Ariodante_ at the Barbican with Joyce DiDonato in May. I don't even know if I'll be able to attend but they were 2 for £30 with a Young Barbican Membership, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pugg

Il Maestro said:


> Just booked tickets for _Ariodante_ at the Barbican with Joyce DiDonato in May. I don't even know if I'll be able to attend but they were 2 for £30 with a Young Barbican Membership, so I couldn't resist.


If you can't go you can always give the tickets to friend who do appreciate opera :tiphat:


----------



## Il Maestro

Pugg said:


> If you can't go you can always give the tickets to friend who do appreciate opera :tiphat:


Unfortunately that is not even an option. I have to show my ID in order to collect the tickets.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Antwerp; Otello, just out curiosity :lol: (freebies)


Tuesday night coming: Otello -Antwerp


----------



## Loge

Pugg said:


> Tuesday night coming: Otello -Antwerp


Is that the Jazz Singer, or Papa Lazalou the opera?


----------



## Pugg

Loge said:


> Is that the Jazz Singer, or Papa Lazalou the opera?


I will tell you after Tuesday, the critics ripped it apart, shame on anything really, only the orchestra was parsed .


----------



## Don Fatale

Ariodante (Handel)
Scottish Opera
Edinburgh Festival Theatre
Wednesday 24th Feb

It's a lovely opera. Reviews are very positive, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## The Conte

Don Fatale said:


> Ariodante (Handel)
> Scottish Opera
> Edinburgh Festival Theatre
> Wednesday 24th Feb
> 
> It's a lovely opera. Reviews are very positive, so I'm looking forward to it.


I'd love to know what you think about the production.

N.


----------



## Il Maestro

Il Maestro said:


> Just booked tickets for _Ariodante_ at the Barbican with Joyce DiDonato in May. I don't even know if I'll be able to attend but they were 2 for £30 with a Young Barbican Membership, so I couldn't resist.


I just noticed this is for May next year! Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. I don't think I've ever bought an opera ticket so far in advance! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

*Manon Lescaut (Puccini)*
*Saturday 05 maart 2016*, 19:00 Pathé

Soprano Kristine Opolais and tenor Roberto Alagna join forces in Puccini's obsessive love story. Opolais sings the title role of the country girl who transforms herself into a Parisian temptress, while Alagna is the dashing student who desperately woos her. Director Richard Eyre places the action in occupied France to heighten what Puccini called the "desperate passion" of his score. Met Principal Conductor Fabio Luisi leads the stirring score.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Pugg said:


> Soprano Kristine Opolais and tenor Roberto Alagna join forces in Puccini's obsessive love story. Opolais sings the title role of the country girl who transforms herself into a Parisian temptress, while Alagna is the dashing student who desperately woos her. Director Richard Eyre places the action in occupied France to heighten what Puccini called the "desperate passion" of his score. Met Principal Conductor Fabio Luisi leads the stirring score.


We'll be seeing this Tuesday evening next week. The updated setting sounds interesting. Manon's deportation to the deserts of Louisiana always strained credibility anyway.


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> We'll be seeing this Tuesday evening next week. The updated setting sounds interesting. Manon's deportation to the deserts of Louisiana always strained credibility anyway.


I do have this production no DVD Kaufmann / Opolais , it's very odd


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> We'll be seeing this Tuesday evening next week. The updated setting sounds interesting. Manon's deportation to the deserts of Louisiana always strained credibility anyway.





Pugg said:


> I do have this production no DVD Kaufmann / Opolais , it's very odd


Ah, I saw this at ROH with Kaufmann and Opolais. It's an interesting production and suited Opolais but Kaufmann looked bored and I think Alagna will be a good replacement.


----------



## rspader

March 9. There were four seats left at $25 so I grabbed one.


----------



## Cavaradossi

sospiro said:


> Ah, I saw this at ROH with Kaufmann and Opolais. It's an interesting production and suited Opolais but Kaufmann looked bored and I think Alagna will be a good replacement.


I saw the first half of that ROH production at the cinema. From what I recall, Act 2 was very, very *pink*. I don't think this is the same production, it comes to us from Baden-Baden. Unfortunately, the New York Times review tells us much more about the sets than it does about the performances of Opolais and Alagna, guess we'll have to wait and see. It does include this charming detail though:

_During the curtain calls at the end, when Mr. Alagna appeared he went straight to the prompter's box and heartily shook the extended hand (all that the audience could see) of this production's experienced prompter Joan Dornemann. It was a lovely gesture._


----------



## DavidA

I'm hoping to see the Met Monn if I can tear myself away from the Six Nations Rugby.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> I'm hoping to see the Met Monn if I can tear myself away from the Six Nations Rugby.


Go one, knock yourself out


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> I saw the first half of that ROH production at the cinema. From what I recall, Act 2 was very, very *pink*. I don't think this is the same production, it comes to us from Baden-Baden. Unfortunately, the New York Times review tells us much more about the sets than it does about the performances of Opolais and Alagna, guess we'll have to wait and see.


Ah. Not this one then?












Cavaradossi said:


> It does include this charming detail though:
> 
> _During the curtain calls at the end, when Mr. Alagna appeared he went straight to the prompter's box and heartily shook the extended hand (all that the audience could see) of this production's experienced prompter Joan Dornemann. It was a lovely gesture._


Good for him.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Very soon:
> Working on trip to combine Vienna and Bratislava. Waiting for Vienna state opera tickets to be on sale, always a challange...
> Vienna:
> 18 Apr: Don Pascuale
> 19 Apr: Ballo in Maschera
> 20 Apr: Jenufa
> 21 Apr: Capriccio
> Bratislava:
> 22 Apr: Don Giovanni
> 23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna


It's almost official: (Buying Bratislava tickets now)
22 Apr: Don Giovanni (Bratislava, historical theatre)
23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna (Bratislava, new theatre)
25 Apr: Capriccio (Vienna, Theater an der Wien)
26 Apr: Ballo in Maschera (Vienna State Opera)

Looking for 24 Apr, possibly Prince Igor in Vienna Volkstheater (In German)


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> It's almost official: (Buying Bratislava tickets now)
> 22 Apr: Don Giovanni (Bratislava, historical theatre)
> 23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna (Bratislava, new theatre)
> 25 Apr: Capriccio (Vienna, Theater an der Wien)
> 26 Apr: Ballo in Maschera (Vienna State Opera)
> 
> Looking for 24 Apr, possibly Prince Igor in Vienna Volkstheater (In German)


:clap:

Fantastic! Congratulations on getting these!


----------



## Don Fatale

Don Fatale's updated schedule...

London ROH, 14th Mar, Boris Godunov (first night of new production, no interval!)
Amsterdam, 16th Mar, Khovanschina (Mussorgsky again. I prefer this to Boris)
Prague 17th Mar, Mefistofele
Vienna, 18th Mar, Agrippina (Danielle de Niese)
Budapest 19th Mar, opera or concert
Malta, 20th Mar, Orfeo ed Euridice

Perhaps a little trip to Budapest mid April

London ROH, 29th Apr, Tannhauser (meetup with Belowpar)
Amsterdam, 26th May, Don Giovanni
Essen, 27th May, The Greek Passion, 

London ENO, 28th Jun, Tristan und Isolde

If anyone's going to any of these, let me know.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Don Fatale's updated schedule...
> 
> London ROH, 14th Mar, Boris Godunov (first night of new production, no interval!)
> Amsterdam, 16th Mar, Khovanschina (Mussorgsky again. I prefer this to Boris)
> Prague 17th Mar, Mefistofele
> Vienna, 18th Mar, Agrippina (Danielle de Niese)
> Budapest 19th Mar, opera or concert
> Malta, 20th Mar, Orfeo ed Euridice
> 
> Perhaps a little trip to Budapest mid April
> 
> London ROH, 29th Apr, Tannhauser (meetup with Belowpar)
> Amsterdam, 26th May, Don Giovanni
> Essen, 27th May, The Greek Passion,
> 
> London ENO, 28th Jun, Tristan und Isolde
> 
> If anyone's going to any of these, let me know.












Fab schedule!!


----------



## Don Fatale

Alas, March isn't the best time to be travelling as much of Europe can still be cold and damp. However I'm not hanging around long enough to be bothered. I like travelling Europe by train. It's pretty easy and quite good value. The trip in late May will no doubt be extended in some direction as that's a better season for enjoying our wonderful European cities.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Alll tickets booked!

22 Apr: Don Giovanni (Bratislava, historical theatre)
23 Apr: I gioielli della Madonna (Bratislava, new theatre)
24 Apr: Prince Igor in Vienna Volkstheater (In German)
25 Apr: Capriccio (Vienna, Theater an der Wien)
26 Apr: Ballo in Maschera (Vienna State Opera)
27 Apr: Lucio Silla (Vienna, Theater an der Wien)


----------



## Don Fatale

dongiovanni's going for the full 6-nighter! Interesting program. I love multiple opera nights, particularly in pleasant cities. Dongiovanni, let me know if you need any advice on Bratislava. It's a charming place.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> dongiovanni's going for the full 6-nighter! Interesting program. I love multiple opera nights, particularly in pleasant cities. Dongiovanni, let me know if you need any advice on Bratislava. It's a charming place.


Yes ! I'm very excited about it. So many theatres, and some new opera's as well. And a Don Giovanni, what more do you want 

Sure I'd like your advice on Bratislava. I already booked the hotel, still to do is the trip. I will most likely fly to and from Vienna. So I need to be in Bratislava the first night, travel to has to be quick. Travel from Bratislava to Vienne back I got enough time.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Don Fatale's updated schedule...
> 
> London ROH, 14th Mar, Boris Godunov (first night of new production, no interval!)
> Amsterdam, 16th Mar, Khovanschina (Mussorgsky again. I prefer this to Boris)
> Prague 17th Mar, Mefistofele
> Vienna, 18th Mar, Agrippina (Danielle de Niese)
> Budapest 19th Mar, opera or concert
> Malta, 20th Mar, Orfeo ed Euridice
> 
> Perhaps a little trip to Budapest mid April
> 
> London ROH, 29th Apr, Tannhauser (meetup with Belowpar)
> Amsterdam, 26th May, Don Giovanni
> Essen, 27th May, The Greek Passion,
> 
> London ENO, 28th Jun, Tristan und Isolde
> 
> If anyone's going to any of these, let me know.


You are having way too much fun ! I may also go to Amsterdam Don Giovanni, too bad your date is really inconovenient for me. Any special reason to hear de Niese ?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Just added: March 15, Dutch travelling opera company is performing Cosi fan Tutte.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> Ah, I saw this at ROH with Kaufmann and Opolais. It's an interesting production and suited Opolais but Kaufmann looked bored and I think Alagna will be a good replacement.


I saw this one as well, not too bad actually. Liked the final act staged on a road that was lifted half way the stage. It can be soooo much worse: compare the Munich Neuenfels disaster...


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Yes ! I'm very excited about it. So many theatres, and some new opera's as well. And a Don Giovanni, what more do you want
> 
> Sure I'd like your advice on Bratislava. I already booked the hotel, still to do is the trip. I will most likely fly to and from Vienna. So I need to be in Bratislava the first night, travel to has to be quick. Travel from Bratislava to Vienne back I got enough time.


A small issue is that Bratislava train station is a little out of town and inconvenient. I believe there are bus connections from Wien Flughafen to Bratislava, but you'll need to make sure you get off in the centre with directions to hand. From Bratislava to Wien, just take the fast Danube boat for a pleasant centre to centre trip.

Danielle de Niese is a singer on my list to see, and I wanted to see Agrippina anyhow. Looks a good cast and hopefully a worthwhile night. I was considering Prince Igor too, but couldn't get the plan right.

The only reason I'm going to Budapest is it was cheaper to travel there, see an opera, stay the night and fly to Malta from there than it was for a single flight directly from Vienna! Believe it or not, I'm trying to be more budget aware this year. I hope that can be done with smarter planning and better value. Hopefully we can find a date soon for another meet-up.


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> I saw this one as well, not too bad actually. Liked the final act staged on a road that was lifted half way the stage. It can be soooo much worse: compare the Munich Neuenfels disaster...
> 
> View attachment 82058


I am going to Saturday, just checked out the seats, from 250 available only 35 are sold


----------



## perempe

Wagner operas in March:
Die Walküre (10, 17?, 20)
Parsifal (25?, 28)

Andreas Hörl, Tomasz Konieczny, Linda Watson will be guests in Die Walküre, Gerd Grochowski and Evelyn Herlitzius in Parsifal.


----------



## DavidA

Manon Lascaut - Met broadcast tonight


----------



## Cavaradossi

This weekend: Don Pasquale at the Met with Ambrogio Maestri and Javier Camarena. The Norina, Eleonora Buratto, is new to me.


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> This weekend: Don Pasquale at the Met with Ambrogio Maestri and Javier Camarena. The Norina, Eleonora Buratto, is new to me.


How fantastic. I bet Maestri's Don will be priceless!


----------



## sospiro

This morning I managed to get tickets for the General Rehearsal of _Nabucco_ at ROH. Domingo is sharing the role with Dimitri Platanias (who I saw as _Rigoletto_ and who I really like) and I'm hoping it will be Platanias at the rehearsal.


----------



## Bellinilover

_L'elisir d'amore_ at the Met, March 19th.


----------



## Pugg

Madama Butterfly (Puccini) April 2 HD live transmission from the Met.


----------



## scratchgolf

Pugg said:


> Madama Butterfly (Puccini) April 2 HD live transmission from the Met.


I hope you enjoy this. I was at the Met for the live performance last Saturday and it was very enjoyable.


----------



## Classical Performances

"Werther" at the Boston Lyric Opera. This weekend. 
Poor Werther.

Classicalperformances.com


----------



## Don Fatale

Last night Boris Godunov in London was well worth seeing. Excellent new production which suited the tight plot of the original (2h10m) version.

16-Mar, Tomorrow night, Khovanshchina in Amsterdam. By which time I'll be completely _Mussorgskied_! Unlike the Covent Garden English speaking cast (Terfel et al), DNO has opted for Russophones. It'll be interesting to hear the difference in phrasing.

17-Mar, Mefistofele in Prague, local casting and production which received middling reviews. (Apparently only the audience liked it!)

18-Mar, Agrippina (Handel) in Vienna (doing my YouTube homework right now!)

19-Mar, Haydn concert in Budapest

20-Mar, home at last, Orphée et Eurydice (Gluck) in Malta, Berlioz's French version. Lucia Cirillo as Orphée, thankfully not a countertenor! She got glowing reviews for her performance in a Handel opera at La Scala last month, so that bodes well. Hoping for a well-sung performance in this 1732 theatre seating just 550.


----------



## Cavaradossi

sospiro said:


> How fantastic. I bet Maestri's Don will be priceless!


Oh it was, he's the kind of performer you can't take your eyes off of. And Eleonora Buratto was positively chameleonic depicting Norina/Sofronia's various personalities, with a lovely voice to boot. And Javier Camarena... what can I say? His ringing tenor electrified the auditorium. I'm going to ahead and declare myself his personal good luck charm since I've now been there for both of his Metropolitan Opera aria encores (the previous was Cenerentola).

The cast of Elixir has their work cut out for them. Seems odd that the Met would program Don Pasquale and Elixir back-to-back, especially during the season of Donizetti's three queens. I think poor Vittorio Grigolo is feeling a bit threatened. He posted on Facebook that he felt the crowd really wanted him to encore his _Una Furtiva Lagrima_ the other night, but the darned conductor motioned him to keep going to the next scene...


----------



## Belowpar

Don Fatale said:


> Hoping for a well-sung performance in this 1732 theatre seating just 550.


The more I go to the Theatre or concerts (all kinds) the more I enjoy performances in intimate venues. To think that Aida was composed for the new Cairo Opera House and it's 660 seats (or thereabouts memory at least as old as creaking body). Enjoy.

Have added Werther and Trovatore at ROH to make this a special year for visits.


----------



## Don Fatale

and Tannhauser of course?


----------



## Belowpar

Yes of course and The Barber and Marriage at WNO.
Lucia ROH

And just started looking at Opera Holland Park. Never seen the Queen of Spades. I can recall attending their original Iris in their second season.

http://www.operahollandpark.com/our-2016-season/

Now I'm attending again more regularly, I can only be pleased my daughter is now 'financially independent'. 
Inflation in London seems to be high regarding Opera tickets? The cheap seats at ROH went very quickly.


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> Now I'm attending again more regularly, I can only be pleased my daughter is now 'financially independent'.
> Inflation in London seems to be high regarding Opera tickets? The cheap seats at ROH went very quickly.


Congratulations to you and your daughter  although the speech marks are telling!

I observe that cheap seats in most European opera houses sell out quickest and the box office is left with acres of >€200 stalls seats to sell in the week before the performance. For some, like La Scala, this means last minute sales to businessmen and visitors, and late discounts for lucky tourists.


----------



## sospiro

Belowpar said:


> The more I go to the Theatre or concerts (all kinds) the more I enjoy performances in intimate venues.


Yes and me. Zurich Opera house is small and the atmosphere and acoustics are superb.



Belowpar said:


> Have added Werther and Trovatore at ROH to make this a special year for visits.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mountmccabe

Don Fatale said:


> 18-Mar, Agrippina (Handel) in Vienna (doing my YouTube homework right now!)


I'm interested in your thoughts on this one; a local company is doing a production of the opera this summer. It is one of many Handel operas I don't really know, and I'm finding few resources.


----------



## Don Fatale

mountmccabe said:


> I'm interested in your thoughts on this one; a local company is doing a production of the opera this summer. It is one of many Handel operas I don't really know, and I'm finding few resources.


Likewise. I've been watching a version on YouTube with Spanish subtitles, and on Thursday I get to watch it live with German surtitles. (First world problems!)

Agrippina seems in vogue recently. It's as if there's a global group-think as far as operas are concerned and this one has surfaced big time in the last couple of years. It's considered Handel's first masterpiece, which I take to mean first decent and tolerable opera. It has the advantage of being based on interesting historical figures which gives us something to latch on to, particularly if one has an interest in the Roman empire, Nero etc. It certainly has a decent cast including Danielle de Niese and Patricia Bardon. I have to admit this is box ticking of opera, house, and singers, and its attached to what I really wanted to see - Mefistofele in Prague the night before.

I'll certainly report back.


----------



## mahler76

Maybe Rigoletto that is being staged in Athens.


----------



## sospiro

mahler76 said:


> Maybe Rigoletto that is being staged in Athens.


:tiphat:

How cool! You must report back!


----------



## Don Fatale

mahler76 said:


> Maybe Rigoletto that is being staged in Athens.


Are you going to The Murderess? (New opera by Greek Composer Koumendakis). It sounds fascinating.

http://www.yiannisgabriel.com/2014/12/the-murderess-jury-is-out.html


----------



## mountmccabe

I just bought tickets to see _Svadba_ by Ana Sokolović in the new Taube Atrium Theater, a production of SF Opera Lab. I'm exceptionally excited.


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Tonight will be my first time seeing an opera live - Puccini's La Bohème.
> Two of my friends will be in the chorus, so I'll be looking for them.


I hope you enjoyed it! Hope you brought a hankie!


----------



## Pugg

mahler76 said:


> Maybe Rigoletto that is being staged in Athens.


For one minute I thought that you meant that the whole opera was staged in Greece instated of Italy :lol:


----------



## Don Fatale

Don Fatale's updated schedule:

14 Apr, Der Freischutz*, Budapest, Erkel Theatre 
15 Apr, The Rake's Progress, Budapest, State Opera
16 Apr, The Queen of Spades, Budapest, State Opera
17 Apr, Cavalleria Rusticana*/I Pagliacci*, Budapest, Erkel Theatre
18 Apr, Orontia* (Cesti,1646), Budapest, Liszt Concert Hall*
(5 nights because the airlines only fly MLA-BUD twice a week, Not to worry, Budapest is great value, and there's plenty to see)

23 Apr, Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Malta, Aurora Theatre

29 Apr, Tannhauser, London, Royal Opera House (w. belowpar)

26 May, Don Giovanni, Amsterdam, Opera House
27 May, The Greek Passion* (Martinu), Essen, Aalto Theatre*
28 May, Juliette* (Martinu again), Berlin, Staatsopera (Barenboim*, Kozena*, Villazon)

*=my first time for opera, places, performers


----------



## Belowpar

Don Fatale said:


> Don Fatale's updated schedule:
> 
> 14 Apr, Der Freischutz*, Budapest, Erkel Theatre
> 15 Apr, The Rake's Progress, Budapest, State Opera
> 16 Apr, The Queen of Spades, Budapest, State Opera
> 17 Apr, Cavalleria Rusticana*/I Pagliacci*, Budapest, Erkel Theatre
> 18 Apr, Orontia* (Cesti,1646), Budapest, Liszt Concert Hall*
> (5 nights because the airlines only fly MLA-BUD twice a week, Not to worry, Budapest is great value, and there's plenty to see)
> 
> 23 Apr, Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Malta, Aurora Theatre
> 
> 29 Apr, Tannhauser, London, Royal Opera House (w. belowpar)
> 
> 26 May, Don Giovanni, Amsterdam, Opera House
> 27 May, The Greek Passion* (Martinu), Essen, Aalto Theatre*
> 28 May, Juliette* (Martinu again), Berlin, Staatsopera (Barenboim*, Kozena*, Villazon)
> 
> *=my first time for opera, places, performers


If I understand your system correctly, I have to smile at the thought of how carefully you must have been to somehow AVOID seeing Cav/Pag before.

Marvelous shedule. Are the open air pools fed by hot springs in Budapest available in April?


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> If I understand your system correctly, I have to smile at the thought of how carefully you must have been to somehow AVOID seeing Cav/Pag before.
> 
> Marvelous shedule. Are the open air pools fed by hot springs in Budapest available in April?


Yep, Szecheny baths are hot spring fed and open all year. Not so cheap by the day. I'll have to check whether there's a weekly pass this time.

What is belowpar's schedule looking like? Doing the summer festivals? I'll be concentrating on getting below bogie in the summer months.

The Cav/Pag is a strange one, I'm just never in the right place. There's a few others in that category, but not many. Here's my still-to-see-live list from the current TC top 100. I'll be ticking off 51,55 & 57 next month . Will definitely try to get to a few more of these next season. Need to find a Philip Glass festival.

28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
62. Puccini: Il trittico
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
84. Britten: Billy Budd
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Don Fatale's updated schedule:
> 
> 14 Apr, Der Freischutz*, Budapest, Erkel Theatre
> 15 Apr, The Rake's Progress, Budapest, State Opera
> 16 Apr, The Queen of Spades, Budapest, State Opera
> 17 Apr, Cavalleria Rusticana*/I Pagliacci*, Budapest, Erkel Theatre
> 18 Apr, Orontia* (Cesti,1646), Budapest, Liszt Concert Hall*
> (5 nights because the airlines only fly MLA-BUD twice a week, Not to worry, Budapest is great value, and there's plenty to see)
> 
> 23 Apr, Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Malta, Aurora Theatre
> 
> 29 Apr, Tannhauser, London, Royal Opera House (w. belowpar)
> 
> 26 May, Don Giovanni, Amsterdam, Opera House
> 27 May, The Greek Passion* (Martinu), Essen, Aalto Theatre*
> 28 May, Juliette* (Martinu again), Berlin, Staatsopera (Barenboim*, Kozena*, Villazon)
> 
> *=my first time for opera, places, performers


I'm also going to the Amsterdam Don Giovanni, too bad my schedule didn't allow to join you... I'll be there the 21st. It's the Salzburg production, the one in the forrest. Chris Maltman sang this one also in Salzburg.

How are you travelling from Amsterdam to Essen en Berlin ? Train is pretty comfortable, I did that once. I loved Berlin, such a trendy city with old and new, and sooo much music and opera going on ! Are you just there for one performance ?


----------



## Dongiovanni

I'm trying to get a plan together for June. Trying to combine Paris Aida and London Nabucco and Werther, or Milan Boccanegra. Going to Milan will give a chance to hear one of my piano heros: Maurizio Pollini who has a carte blance concert at La Scala. Also wanted to hear Yoncheva in Paris in Traviata, but it's hard to combine.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni, I'd love to meet up again, and do more, but I think that's me done until the new season as all tavel arrangements are booked... but who knows. I tried to coincide with your Vienna/Bratislava trip but couldn't get a good plan, and settled on hanging out in Budapest, where I discover new things all the time.
I'm checking this link regularly. 
http://www.operabase.com/plan.cgi?lang=en&season=2016/17
I have many thoughts on this, but probably best to leave it for the forum opera trips thread.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> I'm also going to the Amsterdam Don Giovanni, too bad my schedule didn't allow to join you... I'll be there the 21st. It's the Salzburg production, the one in the forrest. Chris Maltman sang this one also in Salzburg.
> 
> How are you travelling from Amsterdam to Essen en Berlin ? Train is pretty comfortable, I did that once. I loved Berlin, such a trendy city with old and new, and sooo much music and opera going on ! Are you just there for one performance ?


Yes, train journeys. Amsterdam - Essen - Berlin. All with tickets in hand. I'd have liked to stay for longer in Berlin but the schedule (just a Tosca) timing & cost of flights to Malta wasn't good, so I settled for an overnighter for this occasion.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Tonight, _Roberto Devereux_ at the Met!


----------



## Don Fatale

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, _Roberto Devereux_ at the Met!


Enjoy! Radvanovsky and Garanca?

Is it my imagination or are the Donizetti Tudor operas in fashion over the last couple of years. Deserved I think.


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, _Roberto Devereux_ at the Met!





Don Fatale said:


> Enjoy! Radvanovsky and Garanca?
> 
> Is it my imagination or are the Donizetti Tudor operas in fashion over the last couple of years. Deserved I think.


Only a few weeks till we can see it also, I am so curious.


----------



## Guest

_*Cavalleria Rusticana*_ (by *Pietro Mascagni*). No idea what to expect, a completely unknown quantity to me; a production by some of my students.


----------



## Belowpar

Dongiovanni if you do make Werther at the ROH on the 13th, please let me know it would be good to meet you. 

Don F. Yes summer is a time for other things. I am hugely optimistic this year and as any sports fan will tell you, it's the hope that leads to the hurt!

I do have something to look forward to. I must have been a good boy this year. We are a few weeks off my birthday and a full evening has been blacked out in the calendar this summer. A couple of days later I saw the postmark on an envelope for my wife. I'm not going to spoil things by checking what's on that day, but it's very nice to anticipate.


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> Dongiovanni if you do make Werther at the ROH on the 13th, please let me know it would be good to meet you.
> 
> Don F. Yes summer is a time for other things. I am hugely optimistic this year and as any sports fan will tell you, it's the hope that leads to the hurt!
> 
> I do have something to look forward to. I must have been a good boy this year. We are a few weeks off my birthday and a full evening has been blacked out in the calendar this summer. A couple of days later I saw the postmark on an envelope for my wife. I'm not going to spoil things by checking what's on that day, but it's very nice to anticipate.


You guys really should meet up if you can. It's great to make connections.

Any interest in Oedipe at ROH? I'm listening now, and it sounds perfectly tolerable ;-). Prices are surprisingly low for this (stall £85). I'm not sure why. Availability is still good. I think I'll book for 23rd May as I'm in the area for my dad's birthday, which he shares with Wagner. I'll be in Budapest for my birthday so will be treating myself.

Postmark huh? East Sussex? Milan?? New York??? Bavaria????

Yes, a big summer of sport. I've been an obsessive Olympics fan since I was 8.


----------



## Pugg

*April second 2016*



> Don't miss the Live in HD performance of Puccini's Madama Butterfly, the breathtaking production that has thrilled audiences since its premiere in 2006, this Saturday April 2, 2016 at 12:55pm ET at your local cinema.
> 
> Soprano Kristine Opolais stars in the title role, opposite tenor Roberto Alagna as Pinkerton, the naval officer who breaks Butterfly's heart.
> 
> "[Kristine] Opolais's voluptuous, expressive voice soared over Puccini's dense orchestration, and there were riveting moments in her portrayal. There are many visually stunning moments in this production, with its gorgeous costumes and innovative use of lighting…" - The New York Times


Very curious


----------



## Cavaradossi

Don Fatale said:


> Enjoy! Radvanovsky and Garanca?
> 
> Is it my imagination or are the Donizetti Tudor operas in fashion over the last couple of years. Deserved I think.


Well, I imagine the Met's new McVicar productions of Anna Bolena and Maria Stuardia in recent years were an intentional run-up to presenting the entire series this year. Along with Don Pasquale and Elixir, this is the fifth Donizetti for both the Met and me in as many months, but, far from being bel canto-fatigued, I'm hungry for more!


----------



## Cavaradossi

Pugg said:


> Only a few weeks till we can see it also, I am so curious.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Of the three queens, I think the aging Queen Elizabeth is the best match for Radvanovsky's steel-edged voice. And the honey-voiced and simply stunning Garanca makes her the perfect feminine rival.


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. Of the three queens, I think the aging Queen Elizabeth is the best match for Radvanovsky's steel-edged voice. And the honey-voiced and simply stunning Garanca makes her the perfect feminine rival.


I am hooked on the Sills DVD, so a whole other voice to listen to this time


----------



## cheftimmyr

April 28th i'm off to see the Houston Grand Opera production of "Siegfried", with Christine Goerke as Brunnhilde. Even though its still weeks away, it'll be my first live Wagner performance so I'm pretty excited...


----------



## Don Fatale

cheftimmyr said:


> April 28th i'm off to see the Houston Grand Opera production of "Siegfried", with Christine Goerke as Brunnhilde. Even though its still weeks away, it'll be my first live Wagner performance so I'm pretty excited...


Perhpas not the obvious first live Wagner, but if the orchestra and conductor are good, there's much to enjoy. Hearing Wagner live is an amazing thing, just soak up every nuance of the orchestra.

Hope you enjoy it. Please do report back with your impressions.


----------



## cheftimmyr

Don Fatale said:


> Perhpas not the obvious first live Wagner, but if the orchestra and conductor are good, there's much to enjoy. Hearing Wagner live is an amazing thing, just soak up every nuance of the orchestra.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it. Please do report back with your impressions.


Thanks for the kind wishes! Definitely not "the obvious first live Wagner", but it's close to home so that makes it feasible for now. Being able to hear the music in person, as the composer intended, should be most thrilling for me...


----------



## jflatter

Next Monday I'll be making my first visit to the Teatro Real in Madrid to see Parsifal conducted by Semyon Bychkov and directed by Claus Guth.


----------



## Don Fatale

This Thursday until next Tuesday. 5 nights & 6 operas in Budapest, hopefully with good weather to enjoy the days.
Der Frieschutz, Rakes Progress, Cav, Pag, Queen of Spades, Orontea


----------



## Don Fatale

jflatter said:


> Next Monday I'll be making my first visit to the Teatro Real in Madrid to see Parsifal conducted by Semyon Bychkov and directed by Claus Guth.


I was very tempted by this. Great choice.


----------



## jflatter

Don Fatale said:


> I was very tempted by this. Great choice.


Thanks! It was a spur of the moment thing. Cheap flights to Madrid helped. Claus Guth usually makes inventive productions. His Die Frau was one of the finest productions I've seen in an opera house. I also liked his La Scala Lohengrin on YT. Bychkov's Lohengrin and Tannhauser at ROH were top class in terms of conducting so I have high hopes. Along with Barenboim and Thielemann, I would rate him amongst the present day top rank Wagner conductors.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Tonight,_ Boccanegra_ with Placido and Ferruccio at the Metro(politan).


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, _Roberto Devereux_ at the Met!


Finally the time is come, long time ago since I was so excited


----------



## mountmccabe

I am also going to the theater for this! 

It is my second favorite Donizetti opera about a fantasy wherein Elizabeth I is rivals with her first cousin once removed for the love of a man close to Lettice Knollys, featuring an execution announced by a Cecil.


----------



## DavidA

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, _Roberto Devereux_ at the Met!


Just booked ticket!!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Just booked ticket!!


There was no place left, that seldom happening, so I am supriced that you can book tickets at such short notice.
Unless they have a very big seating plan/ places


----------



## Dongiovanni

Belowpar said:


> Dongiovanni if you do make Werther at the ROH on the 13th, please let me know it would be good to meet you.
> 
> Don F. Yes summer is a time for other things. I am hugely optimistic this year and as any sports fan will tell you, it's the hope that leads to the hurt!
> 
> I do have something to look forward to. I must have been a good boy this year. We are a few weeks off my birthday and a full evening has been blacked out in the calendar this summer. A couple of days later I saw the postmark on an envelope for my wife. I'm not going to spoil things by checking what's on that day, but it's very nice to anticipate.


I won't be able to make Werther on the 13th of July. I will be in London soon, see next post !


----------



## Dongiovanni

May 21: Don Giovanni, DNO, Amsterdam

Working on my plan for June, most tickets are already in !
June 13: Aida, Paris Bastille
June 14: Traviata, Paris Bastille
June 15: Nabucco, ROH London
June 16: Madam Buterfly, ENO London (first time ENO for me)
June 17: Rosenkavalier, Scala Milan
June 18: Simon Boccanegra, Scala Milan


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> May 21: Don Giovanni, DNO, Amsterdam
> 
> Working on my plan for June, most tickets are already in !
> June 13: Aida, Paris Bastille
> June 14: Traviata, Paris Bastille
> June 15: Nabucco, ROH London
> June 16: Madam Buterfly, ENO London (first time ENO for me)
> June 17: Rosenkavalier, Scala Milan
> June 18: Simon Boccanegra, Scala Milan


Lovely plan. In addition to your Vienna/Bratislava six nighter later this month! I assume you're doing Eurostar Paris/London?

Next up for me:
Apr 18th: Orontea (Cesti), Budapest
Apr 23rd: Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Gozo, Malta
Apr 29th: Tannhauser, London
May 19th: The Mikado, Inverness, Scotland
May 23rd: Oedipe, London

trip:
May 26th: Don Giovanni, Amsterdam
May 27th: The Greek Passion, Essen
May 28th: Julietta, Berlin (Kozena, Barenboim)

Perhaps something mid-June (Mefistofele in Freiburg?)

Jun 29th: Tristan and Isolde, London(ENO)


----------



## Loge

Dongiovanni said:


> May 21: Don Giovanni, DNO, Amsterdam
> 
> Working on my plan for June, most tickets are already in !
> June 13: Aida, Paris Bastille
> June 14: Traviata, Paris Bastille
> June 15: Nabucco, ROH London
> June 16: Madam Buterfly, ENO London (first time ENO for me)
> June 17: Rosenkavalier, Scala Milan
> June 18: Simon Boccanegra, Scala Milan


Hope you enjoy ENO Buterfly, one of the most visually splendid operas in the world. Best line in the english translation is when Sharpless asks Butterfly "Do you have a sister?", that brought the house down.


----------



## Pugg

We are going a reprise in HD from Roberto Devereux in a few weeks time


----------



## Belowpar

Update as I know you’re all dying to know what my birthday present was. Back to Glyndebourne.:angel:

So looking forward to all the following

29 4th Tannhauser ROH with Don F.
18 6th Cunning Little Vixen Glyndebourne
29th 6th Tristan and Isolde ENO Another meet up?
5th 7th Il Trovatore ROH
13 7th Werther ROH

Also looking to add Rigoletto in France in August. And if a friend visits, either Lucia at ROH or Madam Butterfly at ENO.


----------



## sospiro

Belowpar said:


> Update as I know you're all dying to know what my birthday present was. Back to Glyndebourne.:angel:


 Lucky boy. And Happy Birthday!



Belowpar said:


> So looking forward to all the following
> 
> 29 4th Tannhauser ROH with Don F.
> 18 6th Cunning Little Vixen Glyndebourne
> 29th 6th Tristan and Isolde ENO Another meet up?
> 5th 7th Il Trovatore ROH
> 13 7th Werther ROH
> 
> Also looking to add Rigoletto in France in August. And if a friend visits, either Lucia at ROH or Madam Butterfly at ENO.


Very nice selection of goodies!


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> May 21: Don Giovanni, DNO, Amsterdam
> 
> Working on my plan for June, most tickets are already in !
> June 13: Aida, Paris Bastille
> June 14: Traviata, Paris Bastille
> June 15: Nabucco, ROH London
> June 16: Madam Buterfly, ENO London (first time ENO for me)
> June 17: Rosenkavalier, Scala Milan
> June 18: Simon Boccanegra, Scala Milan












Fantastic and in awe of your organisational skills!


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Next up for me:
> Apr 18th: Orontea (Cesti), Budapest
> Apr 23rd: Il Barbiere di Siviglia, Gozo, Malta
> Apr 29th: Tannhauser, London
> May 19th: The Mikado, Inverness, Scotland
> May 23rd: Oedipe, London
> 
> trip:
> May 26th: Don Giovanni, Amsterdam
> May 27th: The Greek Passion, Essen
> May 28th: Julietta, Berlin (Kozena, Barenboim)
> 
> Perhaps something mid-June (Mefistofele in Freiburg?)
> 
> Jun 29th: Tristan and Isolde, London(ENO)


Wonderful schedule!


----------



## Dongiovanni

June plan complete now. Taking Amsterdam as my start and end point gave me an easy opportunity to see one opera and concert there. YOLO!

June 12: Pique Dame, DNO Amsterdam
June 13: Aida, Paris Bastille
June 14: Traviata, Paris Bastille
June 15: Nabucco, ROH London
June 16: Madam Buterfly, ENO London (first time ENO for me)
June 17: Rosenkavalier, Scala Milan
June 18: Simon Boccanegra, Scala Milan 
June 19: Yuja Wang recital, Concertgebouw Amsterdam

Taking the Eurostar from Paris to London and the Thalys from Amsterdam to Paris, very comfortable.

Wanted to hear Yoncheva's Violetta in Paris, but that one was already sold out because Placido is singing Giorgio. I seem to follow Placido's path during this journey, not on purpose by the way... He sings in Nabucco, Traviata and Simon Boccanegra. Booking the Boccanegra was the toughest... took me 4 hours (!!) because the booking system kept crashing. In the end I got the last galleria ticket. All the other remaining seats would have cost me a whopping 300 euros !

It's quite a trip ! I'm very excited about this one. Looking forward to Stoyanova/Koch/Karg in that glorious Rosenkavalier finale, and to Nucci/Giannattasio in Boccanegra.

Next Friday I'm off to Vienna.


----------



## Don Fatale

Gasp! He's going for a 7 nighter!  Perhaps I should try for a Milan ticket so I can check on your mental state as your reach the end of your trip?

As dongiovanni surely knows, the main issue of such a trip is not the successive opera nights (which are a total joy), but the laundry situation, particularly when on hand baggage.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> Gasp! He's going for a 7 nighter!  Perhaps I should try for a Milan ticket so I can check on your mental state as your reach the end of your trip?


I think you should!



Don Fatale said:


> As dongiovanni surely knows, the main issue of such a trip is not the successive opera nights (which are a total joy), but the laundry situation, particularly when on hand baggage.


I struggle when I go away for one night and would really like to take a suitcase!


----------



## Bellinilover

Sunday: _Der Fliegende Hollander_ at Virginia Opera


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Gasp! He's going for a 7 nighter!  Perhaps I should try for a Milan ticket so I can check on your mental state as your reach the end of your trip?.


Sounds like a good plan !


----------



## ma7730

Going to see Elektra tomorrow night at the Met. Starring Nina Stemme, Eric Owens and Waltraud Meier. Very excited!


----------



## Pugg

ma7730 said:


> Going to see Elektra tomorrow night at the Met. Starring Nina Stemme, Eric Owens and Waltraud Meier. Very excited!


Sounds exciting :tiphat:


----------



## Don Fatale

Off in an hour to Barbiere di Siviglia on Gozo (Malta's little brother island). They've brought in some pretty good singers for this one-off performance, including Marina Comparato as Rosina. Malta's rising star Nico Darmanin is Almaviva. 

I might start an Opera in Malta thread when I get back tomorrow.


----------



## Pugg

Coming Saturday: Elektra, transition live from the Met.
Nina Stemme


----------



## Loge

ma7730 said:


> Going to see Elektra tomorrow night at the Met. Starring Nina Stemme, Eric Owens and Waltraud Meier. Very excited!


Wow, what a cast for Elektra. Nina Stemme rarely sings in the US so this should be awsome. Saw Stemme as Salome which was one of the greatest performances I have ever heard. Please give a review, I would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Loge said:


> Wow, what a cast for Elektra. Nina Stemme rarely sings in the US so this should be awsome. Saw Stemme as Salome which was one of the greatest performances I have ever heard. Please give a review, I would like to hear your thoughts.


I saw this last weekend. Nina Stemme is every bit as good as you'd expect - an intensely committed performance, along with the scary-good Waltraud Meier. This was the first, and sadly probably the last, Patrice Chereau production I will ever see. Each character's performance is highly nuanced, a thrill to watch. Somehow he made the freakshow going on in Agamemnon's household relatable.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Coming Saturday: Elektra, transition live from the Met.
> Nina Stemme


I've just checked the seating plan, 200 tickets, only 35 sold


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> I've just checked the seating plan, 200 tickets, only 35 sold


What a shame. There is no atmosphere if the cinema is nearly empty.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> What a shame. There is no atmosphere if the cinema is nearly empty.


Most of the people, ( the diehards) know each other so we make it work


----------



## mountmccabe

An empty cinema is a quiet cinema.


----------



## waldvogel

I'm leaving for Toronto in a few minutes. I'll be catching Rossini's Maometto II tonight.


----------



## Pugg

waldvogel said:


> I'm leaving for Toronto in a few minutes. I'll be catching Rossini's Maometto II tonight.


Some people have all the luck


----------



## mountmccabe

In just over two weeks I'm attending opening night of _Carmen_ at SF Opera. The production is the well-traveled one by Calixto Bieito, and the cast includes Irene Roberts, Brian Jadge, Ellie Dehn, and Zachary Nelson, and the conductor is Carlo Montanaro.


----------



## omega

I had a ticket for _Der Rosenkavalier_ last Thursday but it was cancelled due to a strike movement     

However, I'm looking forward to the 2016/17 season. _Tosca_, _The Magic Flute_, _Wozzeck_ and _Rigoletto_... I hope I'll be able tog et some nice tickets (at a fair price)


----------



## Loge

mountmccabe said:


> In just over two weeks I'm attending opening night of _Carmen_ at SF Opera. The production is the well-traveled one by Calixto Bieito, and the cast includes Irene Roberts, Brian Jadge, Ellie Dehn, and Zachary Nelson, and the conductor is Carlo Montanaro.


Saw this production at the ENO. It is beautifully choreographed and exciting. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## sospiro

omega said:


> I had a ticket for _Der Rosenkavalier_ last Thursday but it was cancelled due to a strike movement


Shame. Where was this?



omega said:


> However, I'm looking forward to the 2016/17 season. _Tosca_, _The Magic Flute_, _Wozzeck_ and _Rigoletto_... I hope I'll be able tog et some nice tickets (at a fair price)


Nice selection. Which opera house?


----------



## Don Fatale

I'm really looking forward the next couple of weeks. Let's see if any of the c.20th works make an impression on me. I've been doing my homework, listening and studying all of them. The highlight _should_ be Julietta, but with these trips there's often a surprise package.

May 21st: L'Incoronazione di Poppea, London, Shoreditch Town Hall
May 23rd: Oedipe (Enescu), London (ROH)
May 26th: Don Giovanni, Amsterdam
May 27th: The Greek Passion (Martinu), Essen
May 28th: Julietta (Martinu), Berlin (feat. Kozena, Barenboim)
... oh no! four weeks without opera, until....
Jun 29th: Tristan and Isolde, London (ENO) meeting my Wagner buddy Belowpar.

... July and August. Sport, and sunshine.


----------



## dieter

Parsifal with Barenboim conducting as in the Parsifal post...


----------



## Don Fatale

dieter said:


> Parsifal with Barenboim conducting as in the Parsifal post...


Where and when is this?

We like to keep track of forum members movements


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> I'm really looking forward the next couple of weeks. Let's see if any of the c.20th works make an impression on me. I've been doing my homework, listening and studying all of them. The highlight _should_ be Julietta, but with these trips there's often a surprise package.
> 
> May 21st: L'Incoronazione di Poppea, London, Shoreditch Town Hall
> May 23rd: Oedipe (Enescu), London (ROH)
> May 26th: Don Giovanni, Amsterdam
> May 27th: The Greek Passion (Martinu), Essen
> May 28th: Julietta (Martinu), Berlin (feat. Kozena, Barenboim)
> ... oh no! four weeks without opera, until....
> Jun 29th: Tristan and Isolde, London (ENO) meeting my Wagner buddy Belowpar.
> 
> ... July and August. Sport, and sunshine.


Nice variety there. When you say sport, watching live or on TV?


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> Nice variety there. When you say sport, watching live or on TV?


Alas just TV this year. Euro football and Olympics, mostly on big screens in bars I expect.

Just added to the above:
Jun 27th: Cosi Fan Tutte, Rome, Parco della Musica
Jun 28th: Linda di Chamounix (Donizetti), Rome, Opera House


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Alas just TV this year. Euro football and Olympics, mostly on big screens in bars I expect.
> 
> Just added to the above:
> Jun 27th: Cosi Fan Tutte, Rome, Parco della Musica
> Jun 28th: Linda di Chamounix (Donizetti), Rome, Opera House


Ahh Rome, how nice ! Parco della Musica is a fantastic venue, brand new and a very good auditorium.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Looking forward to introducing a friend to Don Giovanni in Amsterdam this Saturday. Finch'han del vino !


----------



## Cavaradossi

Dongiovanni said:


> Ahh Rome, how nice ! Parco della Musica is a fantastic venue, brand new and a very good auditorium.


A nice new venue indeed. A bit outside the center of the city though. Not bad to get to by tram, but the facility seemed geared towards the driving public. Compared to the heart of Rome, the surrounding neighborhood seemed rather bleak, not in a dangerous way, but just dark and bleak, especially after the concert.


----------



## Don Fatale

It's a shame that both Rome venues exclusively use the ubiquitous ticketone.it for their ticketing. postage and fees for my tickets: €22.50, with no [email protected] option!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> It's a shame that both Rome venues exclusively use the ubiquitous ticketone.it for their ticketing. postage and fees for my tickets: €22.50, with no [email protected] option!


As I recall the worst ticketing system I've ever experienced. Impossible to select a seat - they are just choosen for you. When they were supposed to open sales, they just didn't. Had to wait some hours then suddenly booking was possible. No phone support available beacuse it was a Saturday.


----------



## perempe

many operas in the next ten days (Shakespeare festival):
Falstaff (Verdi)
Macbeth (Verdi)
I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Bellini)
The Tempest (Thomas Adès)
Sly (Wolf-Ferrari)
Lear (Reimann)
Roméo et Juliette (Gounod)

which is the one you want to pass?


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> many operas in the next ten days (Shakespeare festival):
> Falstaff (Verdi)
> Macbeth (Verdi)
> I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Bellini)
> The Tempest (Thomas Adès)
> Sly (Wolf-Ferrari)
> Lear (Reimann)
> Roméo et Juliette (Gounod)
> 
> which is the one you want to pass?


I would pass on Adès / and Reimann


----------



## perempe

I've already seen Falstaff and Lear.


----------



## Pugg

> Macbeth (Verdi)
> I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Bellini)
> Roméo et Juliette (Gounod)


These are great works, not to been seen everyday :tiphat:
( well that is in my neck of the woods that is)


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> I'm really looking forward the next couple of weeks. Let's see if any of the c.20th works make an impression on me. I've been doing my homework, listening and studying all of them. The highlight _should_ be Julietta, but with these trips there's often a surprise package.
> 
> May 21st: L'Incoronazione di Poppea, London, Shoreditch Town Hall
> May 23rd: Oedipe (Enescu), London (ROH)
> May 26th: Don Giovanni, Amsterdam
> May 27th: The Greek Passion (Martinu), Essen
> May 28th: Julietta (Martinu), Berlin (feat. Kozena, Barenboim)
> ... oh no! four weeks without opera, until....
> Jun 29th: Tristan and Isolde, London (ENO) meeting my Wagner buddy Belowpar.
> 
> ... July and August. Sport, and sunshine.


I went to the Amsterdam Don Giovanni last Saturday. Mixed feelings. I invited a friend who is new to Don Giovanni, but she was very impressed and enjoyed it very much.

We sat on the first balcony close towards the stage and the sound over there is not optimal. The brass was very loud and most of the time drowning the sound of the singers. The singers were quite OK, though Maltman seemed a little under the weather. He is really comfortable in this production, which is very challenging to the singers. You hate the Don from the beginning, there is absolutely nothing sympathetic about him, great acting job by Maltman. Zerlina's voice is almost to small and thin in the beginning. Elvira was the best of the ladies (this evening had Anett Fritsch). Leporello was quite the showman, and a voice to match !

Conductor Aldbrecht was struggling too often to keep the ensembles and the choir together. Strange tempi, some just too slow (catalog aria most of all) and most annoying were the 'stretched' recitatives which took all the life and spraks out of them, only in some points this worked. And we don't need bird sounds played over the loudspeakers.

Again here, we lost the sextet at the end.... but considering the regie, it would not have made any sense. But luckily no funny business in the dinner scene - and an impressive vocal job by all three leads.

Let us know your experience !


----------



## Dongiovanni

Amsterdam Manon Lescaut ticket sale is opening June 6. I will go, who else, are we planning a forum trip ? What day ?


----------



## Don Fatale

Thanks for the report on your namesake, Don Giovanni. I'm no expert on this one, so as long as it's not totally messed up, I'll be fine with it. Hope to hear some good singing.

My updated schedule:
May 26th: Don Giovanni, Amsterdam
May 27th: The Greek Passion, by Martinu, Essen
May 28th: Julietta, by Martinu, Berlin, feat. Kozena, Barenboim, first night of new production
... a whole four weeks without opera, until....
Jun 27th: Cosi Fan Tutte, Rome St Cecilia Concert Hall
Jun 28th: Linda di Chamounix, by Donizetti, Rome Teatro dell'Opera. I'm enjoying the recording and really looking forward to this.
Jun 29th: Tristan and Isolde, London (ENO) meeting my Wagner buddy Belowpar.

I doubt I'll be doing the Amsterdam Manon Lescaut, but I'm pretty sure sospiro is. I'll almost certainly be doing Parsifal on Dec 29th if you're interested.


----------



## Don Fatale

perempe said:


> I've already seen Falstaff and Lear.


Do see Falstaff again, many times, but not Lear!


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Amsterdam Manon Lescaut ticket sale is opening June 6. I will go, who else, are we planning a forum trip? What day?


I'm going on 10th (opening night) and 13th and having a little holiday in Amsterdam.



Don Fatale said:


> I doubt I'll be doing the Amsterdam Manon Lescaut, but I'm pretty sure sospiro is.


Shame you're not going DF


----------



## interestedin

Jun 12th: Tristan with Stemme, Gould; Berlin.
Jun 19th: Werther with DiDonato, Grigolo; London.

Is there a more depressing way to start the summer?


----------



## Pugg

interestedin said:


> Jun 12th: Tristan with Stemme, Gould; Berlin.
> Jun 19th: Werther with DiDonato, Grigolo; London.
> 
> Is there a more depressing way to start the summer?


This is what I called teasing


----------



## mountmccabe

Summer is shaping up nicely:

June 14: Jenůfa - SFO, Jiří Bělohlávek, with Malin Byström and Karita Matilla (directed by Olivier Tambosi)
June 15: Don Carlo - SFO, Nicola Luisotti, with Michael Fabiano, Ana María Martínez, Mariusz Kwiecien, and René Pape (5-act Italian, directed by Emilio Sagi)

July 15: L'incoronazione di Poppea - Opera Theater Unlimited
July 23: Transformations (Susa) - Merola Opera

August:
The Abduction from the Seraglio - Festival Opera, in the Star Trek-themed production by John Shaw

I'm still debating how much of West Edge Opera's season I want to see; it includes Agrippina, Příhody lišky Bystroušky (The Cunning Little Vixen), and Powder Her Face.


----------



## perempe

busy week:
concert (A Midsummer Night's Dream/Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture) Monday
Lear (Reimann) Tuesday
The Tempest (Thomas Adès) Wednesday
Bryn Terfel concert today (Thursday)








how good is Terfel?


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> busy week:
> concert (A Midsummer Night's Dream/Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture) Monday
> Lear (Reimann) Tuesday
> The Tempest (Thomas Adès) Wednesday
> Bryn Terfel concert today (Thursday)
> View attachment 85321
> 
> 
> how good is Terfel?


The program seems fine, just go and enjoy the concert .


----------



## perempe

I prefer the 2nd part (Son lo spirito che nega / Wagner).


----------



## jflatter

Next opera live for me is Die Meisteringer at Glyndebourne on 19 June (wondering how I'll get through act 3 after the dinner interval...). Then on the following Wednesday, Tristan at the ENO.


----------



## perempe

Terfel was awesome. The encore was If I were a rich man (Fiddler on the roof) and A Welsh Lullaby from the movie "Empire of the Sun".


----------



## Pugg

jflatter said:


> Next opera live for me is Die Meisteringer at Glyndebourne on 19 June (wondering how I'll get through act 3 after the dinner interval...). Then on the following Wednesday, Tristan at the ENO.


I do hope you don't snore


----------



## perempe

on the 23rd I'll see Purcell's The Fairy Queen. I might see Rigoletto, but the season is over.


----------



## sospiro

perempe said:


> on the 23rd I'll see Purcell's The Fairy Queen


Envious. I love The Fairy Queen especially the Drunken Poet _" ... f f f fill up the bowl!"_







and Coridon! _" ...not kiss you at all??"_ 



perempe said:


> ... but the season is over.


----------



## jflatter

Pugg said:


> I do hope you don't snore


Actually I would be more concerned if the production had running water...


----------



## Pugg

jflatter said:


> Actually I would be more concerned if the production had running water...


----------



## Dongiovanni

October 10: Manon Lescaut DNO Amsterdam. Meet up with Sospiro !


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> October 10: Manon Lescaut DNO Amsterdam. Meet up with Sospiro !


:tiphat:

Can't wait!


----------



## perempe

Today I saw the first two acts of Carmen. It was a free outdoor concert (Miskolc Opera Festival). it was an ok performance, but Escamillo (Levente Molnár) stood out.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> Today I saw the first two acts of Carmen. It was a free outdoor concert (Miskolc Opera Festival). it was an ok performance, but Escamillo (Levente Molnár) stood out.


Was is so good that you left the place or did you get just two acts.


----------



## perempe

just two acts, the third act will be performed at Miskolc-Avas TV Tower on Wednesday. (the whole opera will be performed on Friday at the castle of Diósgyőr.) it wasn't an ideal location: the nearby trolley was loud. the director commented the opera, sometimes during the music. the audience had to sing torreador.

it was a joy to hear Molnár from just a couple of meters!




(I saw a woman recording. so glad she uploaded it!)


----------



## Belowpar

Belowpar said:


> Update as I know you're all dying to know what my birthday present was. Back to Glyndebourne.:angel:
> 
> So looking forward to all the following
> 
> 29 4th Tannhauser ROH with Don F.
> 18 6th Cunning Little Vixen Glyndebourne
> 29th 6th Tristan and Isolde ENO Another meet up?
> 5th 7th Il Trovatore ROH
> 13 7th Werther ROH
> 
> Also looking to add Rigoletto in France in August. And if a friend visits, either Lucia at ROH or Madam Butterfly at ENO.


This is turning into an epic year. You have to plan so far in advance.

Will now look again at Holland Park Opera but have added the following to look forward to, Very exciting.

12 08 Rigoletto Sanxay

Then Covent Garden
12 09 Norma
19 10 Cosi
20 10 The Nose (will probably change this date)
24 11 Hoffman
12 12 Manon


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Wow, you guys have busy schedules! Inspiring, I should take advantage of Mariinsky more =\

There's a Shostakovich gala coming up in September, so we'll definitely be spending a few evenings there. I've always wanted to see either the Nose or Lady Macbeth of Mtensk District, but we'll see


----------



## sospiro

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Wow, you guys have busy schedules! Inspiring, I should take advantage of Mariinsky more =\


Yes you really should!!



Samuel Kristopher said:


> There's a Shostakovich gala coming up in September, so we'll definitely be spending a few evenings there. I've always wanted to see either the Nose or Lady Macbeth of Mtensk District, but we'll see


I've always wanted to see _The Nose_ and I'm terribly disappointed that the production at ROH is to be in English. I won't go and will wait until I can see a Russian production.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

> I've always wanted to see The Nose and I'm terribly disappointed that the production at ROH is to be in English.


Really? Do they do that often? I feel like the language is half of what makes an opera unique - the sound and aesthetics of the language give it so much character!


----------



## sospiro

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Really? Do they do that often?


No, not often. Eugene Onegin was in Russian and I don't know why The Nose isn't.



Samuel Kristopher said:


> I feel like the language is half of what makes an opera unique - the sound and aesthetics of the language give it so much character!


Oh definitely!!

We had a thread about opera in translation.

http://www.talkclassical.com/11998-opera-translation.html


----------



## mountmccabe

I was really glad that the performance I saw at the Met a few years ago was in Russian. It was only the 13th performance of the opera at the house, the premiere being in 2010!


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> Summer is shaping up nicely:
> 
> June 14: Jenůfa - SFO, Jiří Bělohlávek, with Malin Byström and Karita Matilla (directed by Olivier Tambosi)
> June 15: Don Carlo - SFO, Nicola Luisotti, with Michael Fabiano, Ana María Martínez, Mariusz Kwiecien, and René Pape (5-act Italian, directed by Emilio Sagi)


I saw these two and now have tickets to see two more performances of Jenůfa and one more of Don Carlo.


----------



## Pugg

mountmccabe said:


> I saw these two and now have tickets to see two more performances of Jenůfa and one more of Don Carlo.


The Don Carlo had rave reviews, so enjoy.:tiphat:


----------



## perempe

saw "hillside" Act 3 of Carmen at Avas (Miskolc) on Wednesday.



















Carmen: Viktória Mester; Escamillo: Levente Molnár; Don Jose: Hector Lopez Mendoza (on the right with gun next to the director Miklós Gábor Kerényi on the 1st picture); Micaëla - Gabriella Létay Kiss. These names can be familiar if you attended an opera in Budapest.


----------



## sospiro

Managed to get tickets for final dress rehearsal of _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_ at ROH on 4th November.

I've never seen Hoffmann live so really looking forward to it. It's an old production - details - has anyone here seen it?


----------



## Don Fatale

sospiro said:


> Managed to get tickets for final dress rehearsal of _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_ at ROH on 4th November.
> 
> I've never seen Hoffmann live so really looking forward to it. It's an old production - details - has anyone here seen it?


It's a very nice production. I saw it in the early 90s. Fond memories of the late Jerry Hadley in one of his signature roles. I remember him holding back premature audience applause in the middle of Sumi Jo's fantastic doll aria so her finale wouldn't be diminished. Hope the singers are great.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> Managed to get tickets for final dress rehearsal of _Les Contes d'Hoffmann_ at ROH on 4th November.
> 
> I've never seen Hoffmann live so really looking forward to it. It's an old production - details - has anyone here seen it?


Isn't that the one on DVD with Domingo / Baltsa/ Cotrubas, et al?


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> It's a very nice production. I saw it in the early 90s. Fond memories of the late Jerry Hadley in one of his signature roles. I remember him holding back premature audience applause in the middle of Sumi Jo's fantastic doll aria so her finale wouldn't be diminished. Hope the singers are great.


:tiphat:

Thanks DF.

I don't really mind regie, but it's nice to see a traditional production every now and again.


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> Isn't that the one on DVD with Domingo / Baltsa/ Cotrubas, et al?


I don't know. 

This is the only DVD I've got.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> I don't know.
> 
> This is the only DVD I've got.


Yours is a "modern" setting

I mean this one:


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> I mean this one:


It must be the same as the producer is John Schlesinger! I'm sure I'll enjoy seeing it.


----------



## Don Fatale

My last opera jaunt of the current season:
Mon 27th Jun, Cosi Fan Tutte, Rome (concert)
Tue 28th Jun, Linda di Chamounix, Rome (American Jessica Pratt in title role)
Wed 29th Jun, Tristan _and_ Isolde, London ENO


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> My last opera jaunt of the current season:
> Mon 27th Jun, Cosi Fan Tutte, Rome (concert)
> Tue 28th Jun, Linda di Chamounix, Rome (American Jessica Pratt in title role)
> Wed 29th Jun, Tristan _and_ Isolde, London ENO


Enjoy ! ENO's Tristan got a 4 star review on Bachtrack, for what it's worth.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Enjoy ! ENO's Tristan got a 4 star review on Bachtrack, for what it's worth.


Thanks. Looking forward to it, and meeting up with Belowpar again.
The most important thing when seeing T&I is to feel at one, body and soul, with the music and hope that the production doesn't distract too much.


----------



## nina foresti

July: Santa Fe's _R & J_ and _La Fanciulla del West_

August: Glimmerglass' _Sweeney Todd_ and _The Crucible_


----------



## interestedin

Dongiovanni said:


> Enjoy ! ENO's Tristan got a 4 star review on Bachtrack, for what it's worth.


But let's be honest: At Bachtrack 4 star reviews are the norm, there are hardly any performance with less than 3 stars :devil:


----------



## Don Fatale

interestedin said:


> But let's be honest: At Bachtrack 4 star reviews are the norm, there are hardly any performance with less than 3 stars :devil:


Would that be connected with complimentary tickets for reviewers, do you think?


----------



## Woodduck

Don Fatale said:


> Would that be connected with complimentary tickets for reviewers, do you think?


Opera reviewing is one of the most dismal swamps of ignorance and pretense in the whole field of entertainment. I read opera reviews mainly for amusement. Yesterday I read a review of Eva Marie Westbroek's Isolde and learned that in the Liebestod she "conquered with her vibrato." Yeah, sure she did. This Bachtrack reviewer refers to Tristan and Isolde's "self-harming" as a "flash of insight" on the part of the director. Insight? Well, they do actually discuss dying together, and at some length. How much insight is required to conclude that they, um, wish to die together?

But not so fast! _Real_ insight into Wagner would make it clear that, to the lovers, death is a symbol of a higher, transcendent plane of existence, and that what they seek to transcend is not physical existence as such but their intolerable life situation on the earthly plane, the false world of Day (Wagner's Day-Night imagery is, by the way, robbed of sensuous representation if they meet, not under the night sky, but in a cave where day and night don't even exist). Tristan and Isolde had tried literal suicide in act one, desperate for release from the trap of circumstances. The death-potion failed - and when it did a blissful illusion was born. The Night of Love, of which Brangaene sings from the tower to the music of romantic dreams, is not the lovers' next suicide attempt but their effort to make love's hopeful illusion magically real and to make it last forever: it's an act of religious faith, a bid for an impossible heaven on earth, a transsubstantiation of flesh into spirit and spirit into flesh, a consummation in which self and other, along with physical life and death, vanish, and time shall be no more. The music's mounting waves of ecstasy make it clear that the supposed desire for death is a striving for a transfigured life. Only the shocking disruption of their dream by the intrusion of the Day world, bringing with it the cold light of humiliation and hopelessness, dispels the illusion of eternal love and renews Tristan's suicidal despair.

Insight? Schminsight! Wagner knew what he was doing. Directors, and the phony critics who hand out "stars" to pretentious mediocrity, are bloody fools and worse.


----------



## Lyricus

[Wrong thread.]


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Tomorrow: Prokofiev's _Love for Three Oranges_, in Sydney.


----------



## sospiro

SimonTemplar said:


> Tomorrow: Prokofiev's _Love for Three Oranges_, in Sydney.


Hope you enjoy it. Is it Pelly? This one?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

sospiro said:


> Hope you enjoy it. Is it Pelly? This one?


Francesca Zambello, actually! Here's the trailer:





I didn't enjoy much of the Pelly productions I saw - I stopped watching his Don Quichotte, while his Robert probably put the cause of Meyerbeer in the UK back decades - but I can see his ironic , jokey approach working well with Oranges.

His Cendrillon was good, though!


----------



## sospiro

SimonTemplar said:


> Francesca Zambello, actually! Here's the trailer:


Looks fun!



SimonTemplar said:


> I didn't enjoy much of the Pelly productions I saw - I stopped watching his Don Quichotte, while his Robert probably put the cause of Meyerbeer in the UK back decades - but I can see his ironic , jokey approach working well with Oranges.


Nooooo! I loved _Robert le Diable_! OK it was funny in several parts when it wasn't supposed to be funny and I was disappointed that the ballet was zombie nuns, but I enjoyed it!



SimonTemplar said:


> His Cendrillon was good, though!












Will never like this regardless of the director. Too many women!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

sospiro said:


> Looks fun!
> 
> Nooooo! I loved _Robert le Diable_! OK it was funny in several parts when it wasn't supposed to be funny and I was disappointed that the ballet was zombie nuns, but I enjoyed it!


Really? I thought it too Pythonesque and didn't take Meyerbeer seriously - which Meyerbeer needs to be. There is a lot of humour in the operas, but they do need to be played straight and not sent up. (Same goes for most opera!) Grand opéra tried to make opera as immersive / realistic as possible; Wagner said that Halévy's operas made the audience feel like they actually were in Cyprus in the 16th century.

I know that Pelly was going for a Book of Hours look, but it didn't come off; the stage was too spare, too dark, to work. Maybe if he'd gone the whole hog, and had it look like a mediaeval tapestry come to life, rather than dunking the singers in vats of green paint, it would have.

That would have actually fitted grand opéra aesthetics; _Le prophète_ was modelled on Breughel and other Flemish masters.

I also wonder why they chose _Robert_ for the first Meyerbeer to be played in London in decades! It's the weakest of Meyerbeer's French operas - it began as a 3 act opéra comique, and it's less modern than Meyerbeer's later works - it's closer in spirit to _Zampa_, _La muette de Portici_ or Rossini's French operas. The best opera to win over an audience with a low opinion of Meyerbeer would have been _Les Huguenots_, which is dramatic, musically superb, and which moves from Rossini or opéra comique brio in the first couple of acts to Verdian drama; _Le prophète_ or _Vasco da Gama_ (_L'Africaine_). All three are about serious themes - religion, politics, imperialism (gad, I sound like a humanities student) - and are musically inspired, exciting theater.



> Will never like this regardless of the director. Too many women!


You can never have too many women.
:devil:


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> Really? I thought it too Pythonesque and didn't take Meyerbeer seriously - which Meyerbeer needs to be. There is a lot of humour in the operas, but they do need to be played straight and not sent up. (Same goes for most opera!) Grand opéra tried to make opera as immersive / realistic as possible; Wagner said that Halévy's operas made the audience feel like they actually were in Cyprus in the 16th century.
> 
> I know that Pelly was going for a Book of Hours look, but it didn't come off; the stage was too spare, too dark, to work. Maybe if he'd gone the whole hog, and had it look like a mediaeval tapestry come to life, rather than dunking the singers in vats of green paint, it would have.
> 
> That would have actually fitted grand opéra aesthetics; _Le prophète_ was modelled on Breughel and other Flemish masters.
> 
> I also wonder why they chose _Robert_ for the first Meyerbeer to be played in London in decades! It's the weakest of Meyerbeer's French operas - it began as a 3 act opéra comique, and it's less modern than Meyerbeer's later works - it's closer in spirit to _Zampa_, _La muette de Portici_ or Rossini's French operas. The best opera to win over an audience with a low opinion of Meyerbeer would have been _Les Huguenots_, which is dramatic, musically superb, and which moves from Rossini or opéra comique brio in the first couple of acts to Verdian drama; _Le prophète_ or _Vasco da Gama_ (_L'Africaine_). All three are about serious themes - religion, politics, imperialism (gad, I sound like a humanities student) - and are musically inspired, exciting theater.
> 
> 
> You can never have too many women.
> :devil:


Even if they are all sopranos?


----------



## Figleaf

SimonTemplar said:


> Really? I thought it too Pythonesque and didn't take Meyerbeer seriously - which Meyerbeer needs to be. There is a lot of humour in the operas, but they do need to be played straight and not sent up. (Same goes for most opera!) Grand opéra tried to make opera as immersive / realistic as possible; Wagner said that Halévy's operas made the audience feel like they actually were in Cyprus in the 16th century.
> 
> I know that Pelly was going for a Book of Hours look, but it didn't come off; the stage was too spare, too dark, to work. Maybe if he'd gone the whole hog, and had it look like a mediaeval tapestry come to life, rather than dunking the singers in vats of green paint, it would have.
> 
> That would have actually fitted grand opéra aesthetics; _Le prophète_ was modelled on Breughel and other Flemish masters.
> 
> I also wonder why they chose _Robert_ for the first Meyerbeer to be played in London in decades! It's the weakest of Meyerbeer's French operas - it began as a 3 act opéra comique, and it's less modern than Meyerbeer's later works - it's closer in spirit to _Zampa_, _La muette de Portici_ or Rossini's French operas. The best opera to win over an audience with a low opinion of Meyerbeer would have been _Les Huguenots_, which is dramatic, musically superb, and which moves from Rossini or opéra comique brio in the first couple of acts to Verdian drama; _Le prophète_ or _Vasco da Gama_ (_L'Africaine_). All three are about serious themes - religion, politics, imperialism (gad, I sound like a humanities student) - and are musically inspired, exciting theater.
> 
> You can never have too many women.
> :devil:


Great post, but sospiro is right about the women!


----------



## sospiro

SimonTemplar said:


> You can never have too many women.
> :devil:












Oh but you can!!!


----------



## mountmccabe

Tonight: L'incoronazione di Poppea - Opera Theater Unlimited

Others:
July 21: Transformations (Susa) - Merola Opera
August 7 - Příhody lišky Bystroušky (The Cunning Little Vixen) - West Edge Opera
August 12 - Agrippina - West Edge Opera
August 13 - Powder Her Face - West Edge Opera

WEO actually added a 4th performance of _Powder Her Face_ since it was selling so well.

It's also possible I will also see _The Abduction from the Seraglio_ by Festival Opera, in the Star Trek-themed production by John Shaw... but I haven't decided if I want to.


----------



## sospiro

About five years ago, forum member Aramis (who is banned temporarily atm) recommended an opera to me. Aramis is Polish and the opera he recommended was _Straszny dwór_ (The Haunted Manor) by Stanisław Moniuszko. I bought this set










and totally fell in love with it. It's the only opera which I've loved on first listen, usually takes me a while to like something. Anyway, finally after five years of longing to see it live, in November I'm seeing it in Warsaw and in the opera house where it originally premiered. Am I excited? Just a bit!

http://teatrwielki.pl/en/repertoire/calendar/2016-2017/the-haunted-manor/


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> About five years ago, forum member Aramis (who is banned temporarily atm) recommended an opera to me. Aramis is Polish and the opera he recommended was _Straszny dwór_ (The Haunted Manor) by Stanisław Moniuszko. I bought this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and totally fell in love with it. It's the only opera which I've loved on first listen, usually takes me a while to like something. Anyway, finally after five years of longing to see it live, in November I'm seeing it in Warsaw and in the opera house where it originally premiered. Am I excited? Just a bit!
> 
> http://teatrwielki.pl/en/repertoire/calendar/2016-2017/the-haunted-manor/


Lost of men singing and almost no sopranos ?????


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> Lost of men singing and almost no sopranos ?????




And not only lots of men, two basses and three baritones too.


----------



## Bryn Dizzy

A cinema screening of Glyndebourne's Beatrice et Benedict at Leicester's Phoenix Square on August 9, and then the opening shot of the new season will be Cosi fan tutti at Covent Garden in September.


----------



## Barbebleu

Next March hoping to see Ariadne and Tannhauser in Berlin. I vowed I wouldn't go back until they finished the Unter den Linden theatre but, as I probably won't live that long, the Schiller it is!


----------



## Don Fatale

The next opera I'm _not_ going see is Cosi Fan Tutte in August at the Edinburgh Festival. Thankfully I checked out the review of the production which is from Aix-en-Provence. It's set in Eritrea and features hanging, violence and rape. I'll be going to Mahler's 10th instead.


----------



## Pugg

Don Fatale said:


> The next opera I'm _not_ going see is Cosi Fan Tutte in August at the Edinburgh Festival. Thankfully I checked out the review of the production which is from Aix-en-Provence. It's set in Eritrea and features hanging, violence and rape. I'll be going to Mahler's 10th instead.


There should be a law against that kind of productions.


----------



## Guest

Don Fatale said:


> The next opera I'm _not_ going see is Cosi Fan Tutte in August at the Edinburgh Festival. Thankfully I checked out the review of the production which is from Aix-en-Provence. It's set in Eritrea and features hanging, violence and rape. I'll be going to Mahler's 10th instead.


Unbelievable,its a crime indeed.


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> The next opera I'm _not_ going see is Cosi Fan Tutte in August at the Edinburgh Festival. Thankfully I checked out the review of the production which is from Aix-en-Provence. It's set in Eritrea and features hanging, violence and rape. I'll be going to Mahler's 10th instead.


Oh how ridiculous! I don't blame you for not wanting to see it.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> The next opera I'm _not_ going see is Cosi Fan Tutte in August at the Edinburgh Festival. Thankfully I checked out the review of the production which is from Aix-en-Provence. It's set in Eritrea and features hanging, violence and rape. I'll be going to Mahler's 10th instead.


I was also looking into the Edinburg festival ! Cosi fan Tutte, Bruckner 5, Mahler 10 and Gurrelieder ! Not sure yet. I've seen the Aix Cosi streaming on Arte. The singing is very good, Kate Lindsey's Dorabella is outstanding ! The same cast is going to perform in Edinburg.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Next up:
October 8: Norma ROH 
October 8: Barbier ROH
October 10: Manon Lescaut DNO (Meeting Sospiro !)


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Next up:
> October 8: Norma ROH
> October 8: Barbier ROH
> October 10: Manon Lescaut DNO (Meeting Sospiro !)


Two on one day? That wood be a matinee and evening I guess.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Pugg said:


> Two on one day? That wood be a matinee and evening I guess.


Exactly ! Considering Don Giovanni at ENO october 9, also a matinee, just fits travelling schedule.


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Exactly ! Considering Don Giovanni at ENO october 9, also a matinee, just fits travelling schedule.


Now , that's what I called a addict !! 
( In a good way)


----------



## Dongiovanni

Working on this plan:

*Scenario 1:*
Nov 09: Jephtha, Amsterdam
Nov 10: Concert, Paris
Nov 11: Entfuhrung, Zurich
Nov 12: Nothing happening (!!), Zurich
Nov 13: Capuletti, Zurich
Nov 14: Lucia, Paris
Nov 15: Hoffman, Paris
Nov 16: Mahler 5, Amsterdam

OR

*Scenario 2:*
Oct 25 14:00 Concert, Amsterdam
Oct 25 20:15 Concert, Amsterdam
Oct 26: Lucia, Paris
Oct 27: Samson et Delilah, Paris
Oct 28: Concert, Paris OR
Oct 28: Concert, Zurich (Harteros sings Strauss)
Oct 29: Nozze, Zurich
Oct 30: Capuleti, Zurich

Scenario 2 has my preference, but the performance of Capuleti is a marked 'AMAG', no ticket sales yet.. only 1 month in advance and they are reduced, so I expect low availability. Anyone experience here ? Also concert tickets not available for booking yet, unknonw when this wil become available.


----------



## Ginger

Dongiovanni said:


> Working on this plan:
> 
> *Scenario 1:*
> Nov 09: Jephtha, Amsterdam
> Nov 10: Concert, Paris
> Nov 11: Entfuhrung, Zurich
> Nov 12: Nothing happening (!!), Zurich
> Nov 13: Capuletti, Zurich
> Nov 14: Lucia, Paris
> Nov 15: Hoffman, Paris
> Nov 16: Mahler 5, Amsterdam
> 
> OR
> 
> *Scenario 2:*
> Oct 25 14:00 Concert, Amsterdam
> Oct 25 20:15 Concert, Amsterdam
> Oct 26: Lucia, Paris
> Oct 27: Samson et Delilah, Paris
> Oct 28: Concert, Paris OR
> Oct 28: Concert, Zurich (Harteros sings Strauss)
> Oct 29: Nozze, Zurich
> Oct 30: Capuleti, Zurich
> 
> Scenario 2 has my preference, but the performance of Capuleti is a marked 'AMAG', no ticket sales yet.. only 1 month in advance and they are reduced, so I expect low availability. Anyone experience here ? Also concert tickets not available for booking yet, unknonw when this wil become available.


I would take Scenario 2 as well and take the Harteros-Strauss concert. Good luck with getting tickets and have fun!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> The next opera I'm _not_ going see is Cosi Fan Tutte in August at the Edinburgh Festival. Thankfully I checked out the review of the production which is from Aix-en-Provence. It's set in Eritrea and features hanging, violence and rape. I'll be going to Mahler's 10th instead.


Some buzz on the Edinburgh Cosi....

http://slippedisc.com/2016/07/cold-...issues-sexviolence-warning-on-cosi-fan-tutte/

Why always this blabbering about 'suitable for children' ? Most opera is not, Cosi surely isn't. No matter how you stage it.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Working on this plan:
> 
> *Scenario 1:*
> Nov 09: Jephtha, Amsterdam
> Nov 10: Concert, Paris
> Nov 11: Entfuhrung, Zurich
> Nov 12: Nothing happening (!!), Zurich
> Nov 13: Capuletti, Zurich
> Nov 14: Lucia, Paris
> Nov 15: Hoffman, Paris
> Nov 16: Mahler 5, Amsterdam


There is something happening the 12th... Reconsidering.


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Working on this plan:
> 
> *Scenario 1:*
> Nov 09: Jephtha, Amsterdam
> Nov 10: Concert, Paris
> Nov 11: Entfuhrung, Zurich
> Nov 12: Nothing happening (!!), Zurich
> Nov 13: Capuletti, Zurich
> Nov 14: Lucia, Paris
> Nov 15: Hoffman, Paris
> Nov 16: Mahler 5, Amsterdam
> 
> OR
> 
> *Scenario 2:*
> Oct 25 14:00 Concert, Amsterdam
> Oct 25 20:15 Concert, Amsterdam
> Oct 26: Lucia, Paris
> Oct 27: Samson et Delilah, Paris
> Oct 28: Concert, Paris OR
> Oct 28: Concert, Zurich (Harteros sings Strauss)
> Oct 29: Nozze, Zurich
> Oct 30: Capuleti, Zurich
> 
> Scenario 2 has my preference, but the performance of Capuleti is a marked 'AMAG', no ticket sales yet.. only 1 month in advance and they are reduced, so I expect low availability. Anyone experience here ? Also concert tickets not available for booking yet, unknown when this will become available.


I am in awe of your strategy and planning!

What does AMAG mean?


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> There is something happening the 12th... *Reconsidering*.


I should think so too! You can't have whole evening in Zurich with nothing planned.


----------



## Dongiovanni

sospiro said:


> I should think so too! You can't have whole evening in Zurich with nothing planned.


Decided to go for scenario 1. November 12th is a concert by Matti Salminen, his farewell to the stage.

Just saw I missed out on Mahler 9 in Paris on the 16th ! D'OOOH !


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Decided to go for scenario 1. November 12th is a concert by Matti Salminen, his farewell to the stage.


I'm sure that will be wonderful!



Dongiovanni said:


> Just saw I missed out on Mahler 9 in Paris on the 16th ! D'OOOH !


What a shame, have you already booked the Amsterdam one?


----------



## Pugg

I wish I had the time (not to mention the money) not jealousy speaking Dongiovanni, more envy.


----------



## Don Fatale

I may have taken the summer off from opera-going, but there's still planning for next season to be done. September's jaunt is taking shape:

26th Sept, Norma, Covent Garden, London feat. Calleja, Yoncheva
27th Sept, Eliogabalo(Cavalli) Palais Garnier Paris, feat. Nadine Sierra
29th Sept, Hamlet (Thomas), Marseille

Eurostar and TGV trains between. Happy to have 2 new houses, 2 operas I've not seen before, and 1 city I haven't been to before. (I'll have an extra night in Marseille.)


----------



## Sonata

Carmen is playing in October at the Detroit Opera House. I am super excited because if I can make it happen it will be my first live opera, and I think it would be a great first one to see. I live three or four hours from Detroit. I have that weekend blocked off on my calender already and am anxiously awaiting the tickets to go on sale. I'm a little nervous to see the cost of tickets...


----------



## sospiro

Sonata said:


> Carmen is playing in October at the Detroit Opera House. I am super excited because if I can make it happen it will be my first live opera, and I think it would be a great first one to see. I live three or four hours from Detroit. I have that weekend blocked off on my calender already and am anxiously awaiting the tickets to go on sale. I'm a little nervous to see the cost of tickets...


Really excited for you Sonata! Be warned though that once you've seen live opera you'll be hooked; it's instant addiction.


----------



## Don Fatale

Sonata said:


> Carmen is playing in October at the Detroit Opera House. I am super excited because if I can make it happen it will be my first live opera, and I think it would be a great first one to see. I live three or four hours from Detroit. I have that weekend blocked off on my calender already and am anxiously awaiting the tickets to go on sale. I'm a little nervous to see the cost of tickets...


I hope it works out, and that tickets aren't too expensive.

Here's some advice:

Cheap (great value) seats always sell very quickly, often within minutes. So make a note of the date _and time_ that online booking opens and act on that moment. Ensure you've already registered online in advance and are logged in. Try a practice run - select a currently-on-sale event at the venue and have a dry run at choosing a seat and paying for a ticket (but stop just short of completing the transaction!)

As a regular opera goer, my diary is peppered with booking opening dates for various theatres/operas. That's how to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Carmen is playing in October at the Detroit Opera House. I am super excited because if I can make it happen it will be my first live opera, and I think it would be a great first one to see. I live three or four hours from Detroit. I have that weekend blocked off on my calender already and am anxiously awaiting the tickets to go on sale. I'm a little nervous to see the cost of tickets...


Good choice and I am with Sospiro, once you starting.....


----------



## sospiro

Don Fatale said:


> I hope it works out, and that tickets aren't too expensive.
> 
> Here's some advice:
> 
> Cheap (great value) seats always sell very quickly, often within minutes. So make a note of the date _and time_ that online booking opens and act on that moment. Ensure you've already registered online in advance and are logged in. Try a practice run - select a currently-on-sale event at the venue and have a dry run at choosing a seat and paying for a ticket (but stop just short of completing the transaction!)
> 
> As a regular opera goer, my diary is peppered with booking opening dates for various theatres/operas. That's how to avoid disappointment.


Excellent advice especially the tip about doing a practice run.

There was an opera on in Bucharest which I very much wanted to see and the tickets were being sold by an agent which I think is the Romanian version of Ticketmaster.

I registered without any problem and when I did a practice run and tried to buy a ticket for an event, I got to the stage where I had to click on a flag to indicate my nationality. I clicked on the Union Jack and immediately got a message to say tickets couldn't be sold to my nationality. I might have understood if in the translation it meant tickets couldn't be posted to UK but these were print-at-home tickets. I tried a couple of times and got the same message.

The ticket agent had a facebook page and I sent them a message asking for advice. They responded by saying that when I ordered my tickets, I had to say I was Romanian and click the Romanian flag. I did this and it worked! Go figure! Anyway I'm so pleased I did a trial run.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Tonight: Werther (opera broadcast)

This weekend : Simon Boccanegra, in Sydney


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> Tonight: Werther (opera broadcast)
> 
> This weekend : Simon Boccanegra, in Sydney


I think your season is almost over now summer is coming down under?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> I think your season is almost over now summer is coming down under?


Pretty much, apart from My Fair Lady and the Melbourne Ring.


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> Pretty much, apart from My Fair Lady and the Melbourne Ring.


Out here in Europe and the U.S it's about to start :clap:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

_Werther _- rough notes:

Joyce Di Donato is excellent as Charlotte, but Vittorio Grigòlo didn't impress; his voice is tight and strained. The Sophie was too modern - unconvincing as an 18th century girl - and the Bailli woolly. French pronunciation generally bad.

Production in period, but too stylised for an opera that must be staged naturalistically to succeed. Costumes are blocks of solid colour - Charlotte's grey, Albert's maroon. Although Werther wore a blue jacket, he didn't wear yellow trousers or waistcoat.

The sets for the first two acts are abstract. The set for the first act doesn't have either the terrace or the fountain. The stage directions say that the second act takes place in the town square, and call for a church, a presbytery, lime trees and a table.  Here, it was a stone terrace with a flight of stairs, under a lowering grey sky. While the third act set is impressive, it looked more like an entrance hall than the drawing-room it should be.

Comes to life in the third act, though, with the Werther / Charlotte duet.


----------



## ldiat

well not so much of a single opera but "a night at the opera" at rivendale park here in socal. Santa Clarita,


----------



## Scopitone

Pugg said:


> Out here in Europe and the U.S it's about to start :clap:


Looks like we get _Tristan _in Oct to start things off for HD Streams.


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


> Looks like we get _Tristan _in Oct to start things off for HD Streams.


But the real season begins earlier, even in the cinema. :angel:

http://www.metopera.org/Season/In-Cinemas/


----------



## Dongiovanni

Considering the 11th September DNO's Figaro. Karg and Esposito as Susanna/Figaro, Ivor Bolton conducting. Should be good.


----------



## mountmccabe

San Francisco Opera's season starts September 9! I'm busy then, but I'll see the first two productions shortly after.

09/13/16 - Bright Sheng - _Dream of the Red Chamber_. World premiere run (I am seeing the second performance). George Manahan conducting, directed by Stan Lai. With Pureum Jo, Yijie Shi, Hyona Kim, Irene Roberts, a.o.

09/14/16 - Umberto Giordano - _Andrea Chénier_. Nicola Luisotti conducting, directed by by David McVicar (as seen at ROH). With Yonghoon Lee, Anna Pirozzi, George Gagnidze, a.o.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Dongiovanni said:


> Considering the 11th September DNO's Figaro. Karg and Esposito as Susanna/Figaro, Ivor Bolton conducting. Should be good.


It's going to be the 18th !

Read reviews (in Dutch) here and here
Preview of the production below


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> It's going to be the 18th !
> 
> Read reviews (in Dutch) here and here
> Preview of the production below


Excellent!

It's going to be shown on Opera Platform too. http://www.theoperaplatform.eu/en/opera/mozart-le-nozze-di-figaro


----------



## Don Fatale

I have my ticket for DNO's Parsifal on 29th December. Will probably do 28th in Brussels (Golden Cockeril) in their temporary prefab home.


----------



## Don Fatale

Pretty much all booked now.

26 Sep, Norma, Bellini, Covent Garden, London (feat. Yoncheva, Calleja)
27 Sep, Eliogabalo, Cavalli, Palais Garnier, Paris (feat. Nadine Sierra)
29 Sep, Hamlet, Thomas, Marseille
_Fast trains between cities. My first time for two of these operas, and first time in Marseille. _

11 Oct, Nixon in China, Adams, Stockholm
12 Oct, Satyagraha, Glass, Stockholm
_My first visit to Stockholm and for these late 20th century works. Hopefully not too cold for my sightseeing day._

12 Nov, Strasny Dwor	, Moniusko	, Warsaw, Poland (with our dear Sospiro)
13 Nov, Le Nozze di Figaro, Mozart, Poznan, Poland
_My first operas in Poland and first Strasny Dwor._

28 Dec, Lohengrin, Wagner, Aalto Theatre, Essen, Germany
29 Dec, Parsifal,	Wagner, Amsterdam, Holland
_Familiar territories in all respects, but happy to have a fix of Wagner to finish off the year._

I'd love to see the plans of our other opera trippers, and hope for more meetups.


----------



## mountmccabe

The rest of 2016 for me involves mostly staying in the San Francisco Bay Area, but there are a lot of shows to see!

09/13 - Dream of the Red Chamber, San Francisco Opera (Manahan, Pureum Jo, Yijie Shi, Hyona Kim, Irene Roberts)
09/14 - Andrea Chénier, SFO (Luisotti, Yonghoon Lee, Anna Pirozzi, George Gagnidze)
* The season opens tomorrow!

09/24 - Der fliegende Holländer, Livermore Valley Opera (Katsman, Philip Skinner, Marie Plette) [maybe the 25th]
* I saw this opera in May in Seattle. Livermore is in the East Bay, but not accessible without a car.

10/09 - Oedipus Rex (with Symphony of Psalms), Zellerbach Hall (Salonen, Nicholas Phan, Michelle DeYoung)
* I saw a performance of Symphony of Psalms earlier this year, too! This venue is in Berkeley (on the University of California at Berkeley campus). It is closer to me than SFO.
* I think this is being performed in concert, rather than being the staged version by Peter Sellars recently seen at Aix-en-Provence with Salonen and the Philharmonia Orchestra (but a different cast).

Oct - Don Pasquale, SFO (Finzi, Heidi Stober, Lawrence Brownlee)
Oct - Věc Makropulos, SFO (Tatarnikov, Nadja Michael, Scott Quinn)
Nov - Aida, SFO (Luisotti, Leah Crocetto, Ekaterina Semenchuk, Brian Jadge)
* I have not bought tickets for these shows yet. I am quite looking forward to seeing Brownlee again. Věc Makropulos is the other opera (along with the Wagner) I have already seen.

11/17 - Akhnaten, Los Angeles Opera (Aucoin, Anthony Roth Costanzo, J'Nai Bridges, Stacey Tappan)
* My only planned trip out of the region (but not even out of state).

12/04 - Joyce DiDonato recital, In War and Peace, Zellerbach Hall
This is what I'm most looking forward to!


----------



## sospiro

Manon Lescaut:	De Nationale Opera	10/10/2016 (with Dongiovanni)

Les Contes d'Hoffmann rehearsal:	Royal Opera house	04/11/2016

Straszny dwór:	Teatr Wielki Warszawa	12/11/2016 (with Don Fatale)

Alice's Adventures Under Ground:	Barbican	28/11/2016

The Messiah:	AAM. De Oosterpoort Main Hall Groningen	17/12/2016
The Messiah:	AAM. Muziekgebouw Eindhoven	18/12/2016

Adriana Lecouvreur rehearsal:	Royal Opera House	03/02/2017

Don Giovanni:	NRO. Wilminktheater, Enschede	04/03/2017
Don Giovanni:	NRO. Koninklijk Theater Carré, Amsterdam	09/03/2017
Don Giovanni:	NRO. Zuiderstrandtheater, Den Haag	08/04/2017

The Exterminating Angel:	Royal Opera House	27/04/2017


----------



## Cavaradossi

Tonight, New York City Opera's double bill of Rachmaninoff's _Aleko_ and _Pagliacci_. Curious about this well reviewed double bill but also to see my significant other who is in the chorus.


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, New York City Opera's double bill of Rachmaninoff's _Aleko_ and _Pagliacci_. Curious about this well reviewed double bill but also to see my significant other who is in the chorus.


It's nice to see _Pagliacci_ twinned with something other than _Cavalleria rusticana_. I love _Aleko_ and I'll be interested in your review.

Have a great evening.


----------



## motoboy

I am going to see the Met's "Tristan and Isolde" in the local theatre in October.

If my wife likes it we will also go see "Rusalka" and the "Dutchman" later this season.


----------



## Azol

Pretty busy end of 2016 for me.

Ermione
Don Pasquale
Don Carlo

and Verdi's Requiem yesterday with Riccardo Chailly...


----------



## Sonata

Azol said:


> Pretty busy end of 2016 for me.
> 
> Ermione
> Don Pasquale
> *Don Carlo*
> 
> and Verdi's Requiem yesterday with Riccardo Chailly...


You're so lucky!


----------



## trem0lo

Massenet's Don Quichotte with Furlanetto in Chicago. Huge fan of this underrated bass (and opera).


----------



## sospiro

trem0lo said:


> Massenet's Don Quichotte with Furlanetto in Chicago. Huge fan of this underrated bass (and opera).


Welcome to the forum! I love this opera and I think Furlanetto is one of my favourite basses.


----------



## trem0lo

sospiro said:


> Welcome to the forum! I love this opera and I think Furlanetto is one of my favourite basses.


Thanks! When we saw him in Boris Gudonov a few years ago, it was the only time I was actually afraid my wife might leave me for another singer


----------



## Sonata

sospiro said:


> *It's nice to see Pagliacci twinned with something other than Cavalleria rusticana.* I love _Aleko_ and I'll be interested in your review.
> 
> Have a great evening.


I agree! Also, how cool that your significant other is in the opera as well


----------



## Pugg

trem0lo said:


> Massenet's Don Quichotte with Furlanetto in Chicago. Huge fan of this underrated bass (and opera).


We have several French opera lovers on this site, including myself.


----------



## sospiro

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, New York City Opera's double bill of Rachmaninoff's _Aleko_ and _Pagliacci_. Curious about this well reviewed double bill but also to see my significant other who is in the chorus.





Sonata said:


> I agree! Also, how cool that your significant other is in the opera as well


It was Cavaradossi's OH who was singing in the chorus, sadly not mine!


----------



## jegreenwood

Cosi fan tutte tonight at LoftOpera in Brooklyn.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Update:
Oct 08: Norma, ROH
Oct 08: Barber, ROH
Oct 10: Manon Lescaut, Amsterdam (Meeting Sospiro !)
Nov 11: Entfuhrung, Zurich
Nov 12: Opera recital Matti Salminen, Zurich
Nov 13: Capuletti, Zurich
Nov 14: Lucia, Paris Bastille
Nov 15: Tales of Hoffman, Paris Bastille
Jan 27: Lohengrin, Paris Bastille
Jan 28: Zauberflote or Concert, Paris

Wanted Jan 29 Cosi in Paris, but that one sold out in a flash.

Working on:
Feb 07: Falstaff, Milan
Feb 08: Don Carlo (it), Milan
Feb 09: Zauberflote, Paris Bastille
Feb 10: Schubert recital, Matthias Goerne, Paris Champs Elysees Theatre

I will be in London May 23 for Mahler 9, LSO under Haitink, that should be just great. Still need to combine it with some opera.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Hope to find the time to write up a review on the Amsterdam Nozze di Figaro. In short: it was excellent !


----------



## sospiro

Dongiovanni said:


> Update:
> Oct 08: Norma, ROH
> Oct 08: Barber, ROH
> Oct 10: Manon Lescaut, Amsterdam (Meeting Sospiro !)
> Nov 11: Entfuhrung, Zurich
> Nov 12: Opera recital Matti Salminen, Zurich
> Nov 13: Capuletti, Zurich
> Nov 14: Lucia, Paris Bastille
> Nov 15: Tales of Hoffman, Paris Bastille
> Jan 27: Lohengrin, Paris Bastille
> Jan 28: Zauberflote or Concert, Paris
> 
> Wanted Jan 29 Cosi in Paris, but that one sold out in a flash.
> 
> Working on:
> Feb 07: Falstaff, Milan
> Feb 08: Don Carlo (it), Milan
> Feb 09: Zauberflote, Paris Bastille
> Feb 10: Schubert recital, Matthias Goerne, Paris Champs Elysees Theatre
> 
> I will be in London May 23 for Mahler 9, LSO under Haitink, that should be just great. Still need to combine it with some opera.


:tiphat:

That is a fabulous schedule!


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Update:
> Working on:
> ...
> Feb 07: Falstaff, Milan
> Feb 08: Don Carlo (it), Milan
> ...


I'm looking at Falstaff 10th Feb or Don Carlo (12th) as I'm commited on the other dates. If it's the well-travelled Carsen Falstaff production (one of his least effective IMO) I'll be trying at an orchestra box or front row at right price as I think the orchestra is the star here.

Dg, have you ever managed to get front row prima galleria?


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> I'm looking at Falstaff 10th Feb or Don Carlo (12th) as I'm commited on the other dates. If it's the well-travelled Carsen Falstaff production (one of his least effective IMO) I'll be trying at an orchestra box or front row at right price as I think the orchestra is the star here.
> 
> Dg, have you ever managed to get front row prima galleria?


Yes. Obviously these and secondo galleria sell out fast. Often they are already taken when the regular sales opens. Pretty sure that these Falstaff and Don Carlo will be tough ones to get tickets.


----------



## Dongiovanni

This link is always handy when checking seats for La Scala, it shows the view from the seat. Remember that many seats are right behind a post, when ordering your tickets you will not be warned.


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> This link is always handy when checking seats for La Scala, it shows the view from the seat. Remember that many seats are right behind a post, when ordering your tickets you will not be warned.


Yes this is a great link and hope they continue to add other houses. However it should be said that these are often the worst case scenario view. I had a 'pillar view' Prima Galleria 2nd row (seat 163) and it wasn't bad at all. The _molto gentile_ lady next to me offered me half her seat, which was barely necessary. Would repeat in a heartbeat. I was struck by the charming good mannered intimacy of the galleria when I saw Rigoletto earlier this year. The only downside was the annoying glow - Italians that needed seat-back subtitles for a very well known Italian opera being sung in Italian, in opera house with such great vocal acoustics.

BTW, I was tempted by their (semi-staged) Porgy and Bess, but the dates didn't work, so I will opt for Budapest's production later in the season.


----------



## Sonata

My husband is encouraging me to see Tristan via the Met Live in HD. He's not even an opera fan, but even he knows that a Tristan staging is an event that maybe I should do at least once, even if it is not completely in person. I have a nice husband 

I'll admit I am attending with some trepidation. Although I can finally say I like the opera (thank you Bohm!), it has been a hard slog and I'm a little hesitant on the exorbitant length. But I've been having success with opera videos enhancing my appreciation. And like he said, it seems like something I should do as an opera fan


----------



## Don Fatale

Sonata said:


> My husband is encouraging me to see Tristan via the Met Live in HD. He's not even an opera fan, but even he knows that a Tristan staging is an event that maybe I should do at least once, even if it is not completely in person. I have a nice husband
> 
> I'll admit I am attending with some trepidation. Although I can finally say I like the opera (thank you Bohm!), it has been a hard slog and I'm a little hesitant on the exorbitant length. But I've been having success with opera videos enhancing my appreciation. And like he said, it seems like something I should do as an opera fan


Depending on the camera-work, your seating and the sound system of the cinema, I think Wagner's works can be as good as being there in this situation.

Your point about opera videos: I love doing my homework before seeing an unfamiliar opera, and YouTube is a great blessing.


----------



## interestedin

Sonata said:


> My husband is encouraging me to see Tristan via the Met Live in HD.


I would not recommend it.

Because...you live in the USA? Go see it live in New York


----------



## Sonata

interestedin said:


> I would not recommend it.
> 
> Because...you live in the USA? Go see it live in New York


Can't afford to 
Just racked up $7,000 in medical bills this year. Even if I did not, not at the stage of my life that I can afford such a trip this year. Big trip every 3 years or so maybe and we just took the kids to Florida this past spring. I'd love to get to the Met in person someday though for sure.

Edited to note:

I won't be going at all as it turns out. I had a sneaking suspicion that there was something tentative on our schedule that day and I was right, a fall party being thrown by my sister in law. Good chance for our kids to see each other. No matter, Carmen live is just two weeks after that! and there are several operas in the 2017 portion of this season's Met in HD that are appealing to me.


----------



## gardibolt

Looking forward to opening night of Das Rheingold in Chicago. I've never seen any of the Ring operas on stage so even if they've gone mad with regie (and they probably have) it's still going to be memorable.


----------



## Don Fatale

gardibolt said:


> Looking forward to opening night of Das Rheingold in Chicago. I've never seen any of the Ring operas on stage so even if they've gone mad with regie (and they probably have) it's still going to be memorable.


Is this the start of a long term Ring plan or have the other parts already premiered?


----------



## gardibolt

Start of a new Ring plan; one opera per year then the entire cycle in 2020.


----------



## mountmccabe

The installment plan is popular for new Ring productions.


----------



## Belowpar

Have made full use of re-joining the Friends of the Royal Opera House with a busy next 5 months. Still to check out the ENO and other colleges.
Happy to meet up if anyone coming to one of these. All ROH unless otherwise stated.

Feb
24/2 Adriana Lecouvrer

Jan 17
25/1 La Traviata
13/1 Written on Skin
11/1 Der Rosenkavalier

Dec
12/12 Manon
7/12 Trovatore

Nov
24/11 Hoffmann
TBC 12 /11 Madama Butterfluy Glyndebourne Touring Opera. Milton Keynes 
TBC 11 /11 Don Giovanni Glyndebourne Touring Opera. Milton Keynes 
Oct
27/10 The Nose
25/10 Alcina Royal Academy of Music Round Church Hackney
19/10 Cosi


----------



## andrzejmakal

sospiro said:


> About five years ago, forum member Aramis (who is banned temporarily atm) recommended an opera to me. Aramis is Polish and the opera he recommended was _Straszny dwór_ (The Haunted Manor) by Stanisław Moniuszko. I bought this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and totally fell in love with it. It's the only opera which I've loved on first listen, usually takes me a while to like something. Anyway, finally after five years of longing to see it live, in November I'm seeing it in Warsaw and in the opera house where it originally premiered. Am I excited? Just a bit!
> 
> http://teatrwielki.pl/en/repertoire/calendar/2016-2017/the-haunted-manor/


Hi

I know very well the piece, I have seen this performance, worth every penny You will have fantastic evening. Have fun in Poland. 
Cheers


----------



## sospiro

andrzejmakal said:


> Hi
> 
> I know very well the piece, I have seen this performance, worth every penny You will have fantastic evening. Have fun in Poland.
> Cheers


Thank you andrzejmakal!

This will be my second visit to Poland - I went to Warsaw in 2014 to see Ariadne auf Naxos. I can't wait to see Haunted Manor and to see Warsaw again.


----------



## Don Fatale

Lovely day in Paris today. Just about to do an afternoon of tourism, perhaps Montmartre. Tonight I have Eliogabalo (Cavalli) at Palais Garnier.


----------



## Sonata

Dongiovanni said:


> Update:
> Oct 08: Norma, ROH
> Oct 08: Barber, ROH


Whoa! Double header. Nice!


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> Oct - Don Pasquale, SFO (Finzi, Heidi Stober, Lawrence Brownlee)


My ticket for this is tomorrow night.


----------



## sospiro

mountmccabe said:


> My ticket for this is tomorrow night.


I love Don Pasquale! Have a great night.


----------



## kineno

The new Chicago Rheingold, next Wednesday!


----------



## Pugg

Tristan und Isolde next Saturday!


----------



## interestedin

Pugg said:


> Tristan und Isolde next Saturday!


Same here. Looking forward to it a lot


----------



## Scopitone

Pugg said:


> Tristan und Isolde next Saturday!


I was just looking at the calendar and thinking seriously about attending.


----------



## Loge

kineno said:


> The new Chicago Rheingold, next Wednesday!


That looks great, with Eric Owens as Wotan and Samuel Youn as Alberich.


----------



## Anna Viola

Tonight I'm going to see a Spanish Baroque opera Los Elementos by Antonio de Literes.


----------



## gardibolt

Here's my review of the Chicago Lyric Opera Rheingold, cross-posted in the Review thread:


> Went to opening night of the Chicago Lyric Opera's first step into a new Ring Cycle, Das Rheingold. My wife and I both enjoyed it very much, even though she's not really that much into opera. This is my first Ring opera live, but I've been a fan of the opera for 40+ years since I was about 13 and I got hold of Solti's Ring Cycle LPs through interlibrary loan.
> 
> Quite a few excellent performances were heard here. Tanja Ariane Baumgartner as Fricka was absolutely superb. She really came across well both vocally and in performance. Stefan Margita's Loge was the soul of wit and in particular he brought out more humor that I thought was possible in the opera. Really, I have laughed less at supposed comedies than I did with this Rheingold, which just wonderfully brought out humor to match the tragic goings-on. Samuel Youn's Alberich was appropriately demonic and only occasionally over the top--but that's more Wagner's fault than the singer's. Alberich's ridiculous ego was underlined by an equally ridiculous inflatable dragon that I _think_ was intentionally funny. Wilhelm Schwinghammer (how was he not playing Donner with a name like that?) really scored with his Fasolt; I could have asked for a bit more malevolence or at least building tension from Tobias Kehrer as Fafner, since the fight over the Ring feels as if it comes up pretty abruptly. The orchestra under Sir Andrew Davis was top notch throughout the two and a half hour running time (no intermission, correctly); it was wonderful to hear live this score that I've heard so many times in recordings.
> 
> The weak link, unfortunately, was Eric Owens as Wotan. He just seemed woefully understated, tired and sick---which is arguably appropriate for the Wanderer in Siegfried, but not here. It's almost as if he thought it was dress rehearsal and was saving his voice for another occasion. If not now, when? Very disappointing and really the main problem I had with the entire production. A feeble Wotan who isn't up to the task is not a good sign for the more grueling parts of this Cycle.
> 
> The staging is a mix of minimalism and steampunk. Some of it works very well: the suggestive blue tarp representing the Rhine, the machinery of Nibelheim, and in particular the giants, who were represented by a three-story framework topped by giant heads matching the singers, and the singers on the next to top floor, with arms that were manipulated by a team of mimes. Technically, it was quite solid. The cranes that made the Rhinemaidens swim were quickly forgotten thanks to costume design that caught the lights beautifully and dropped the cranes unobtrusively into the background.
> 
> The costuming, while detailed and pretty, was simply incoherent; the cast looked as if they wandered in from Marriage of Figaro. At least with Chereau you understood where it was going with the analogy but here it just felt arbitrary and nonsensical.
> 
> One other choice that seemed questionable to me, although it's an interesting take, is having Freya fall in love with Fasolt in scene 4. I'm not sure what to make of that one. There's a big shock moment not specified by Wagner that took us aback as well, but in retrospect I think it works pretty well, and ties the Ring in with Lord of the Rings for us nerdier folks.
> 
> Another view from the Chicago Tribune (which contains a spoiler for the shock moment, so be warned):
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...heingold-review-ent-1003-20161002-column.html
> 
> In any event, I'm looking forward to next year's Walküre. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Bill H.

Scopitone said:


> I was just looking at the calendar and thinking seriously about attending.


I attended the Met "Tristan" Friday evening. Definitely worth the bother, I adore Nina Stemme and Skelton was great too.

This coming weekend it's "Don Giovanni".


----------



## Cavaradossi

Tonight, L'Italiana in Algeri at the Met!


----------



## Pugg

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, L'Italiana in Algeri at the Met!


Some people have all the luck.


----------



## Don Fatale

Cavaradossi said:


> Tonight, L'Italiana in Algeri at the Met!


Enjoy it. I love this opera. So full of musical joy.


----------



## Don Fatale

Don Fatale's up-to-date schedule.

Tue 11-Oct-2016	Nixon in China, Stockholm, Sweden
Wed 12-Oct-2016	Satyagraha, Stockholm, Sweden
_I love a theme to my trips and this week I have Mao and Gandhi on successive nights. Managed to get cheap flights (Edinburgh-Stockholm-Malta), opera tickets very reasonable, and central hotel for less than London. Plus I'm socialising with people I met on a previous trip to Germany._

Sat 29-Oct-2016	Aida, Malta 
_It feels like a guilty pleasure, but Aidaphiles know the best tunes are not to famous ones. The intimate last act is easily the best. This is a home fixture with friends._

Wed 02-Nov-2016	Der Rosenkavalier, Newcastle, England 
_On-the-road for business. It's been a couple of decades since I've seen this great work._

Sat 12-Nov-2016	Strasny Dwor, Warsaw, Poland (with our sospiro)
Sun 13-Nov-2016	Le Nozze di Figaro, Poznan, Poland
_My first trip to Poland, just before winter sets in. This country is great value for money_

Wed 23-Nov-2016	Sakuntala, Sicily, Italy
Thu 24-Nov-2016	Sakuntala, Sicily, Italy
_Catching two shows of this gorgeous rarity by Franco Alfano, the guy who completed Turandot. It's almost a home fixture as the short flights from Malta cost little more than a local bus fares._

Wed 28-Dec-2016	Lohengrin, Essen, Germany
Thu 29-Dec-2016	Parsifal, Amsterdam, Holland
_Wagner on successive nights as I head back to Scotland for Hogmanay. Ain't life grand!_

Perhaps I should add something, with which I think dongiovanni and others will concur. This is all done on a very average income, but requires some careful advance planning. As my livelihood is internet-based I have flexible working but often spend a morning working in a hotel room as I travel. It helps enormously that flights and hotels cost less than they did 20 years ago, and that opera tickets can easily be chosen online to suit one's means. Many European houses have extremely good value seats thanks to government subsidies.


----------



## perempe

I saw Kodály's The Spinning Room on Tuesday. It wasn't sold out like Traviata, but you should consider watching it.

I bought tickets to the Cziffra anniversary concert -he played Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 2 a day before the 1956 Revolution- (oct. 22), Verdi's Requiem (nov. 4) and to the last 3 Tosca performances in Erkel. (I'm an addict. Marcello Giordani will be Cavaradossi in the last two performances.) I booked a Richter anniversary-Wagner concert (dec. 5), it will be my favourite.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> I saw Kodály's The Spinning Room on Tuesday. It wasn't sold out like Traviata, but you should consider watching it.
> 
> I bought tickets to the Cziffra anniversary concert -he played Bartók's Piano Concerto No. 2 a day before the 1956 Revolution- (oct. 22), Verdi's Requiem (nov. 4) and to the last 3 Tosca performances in Erkel. (I'm an addict. Marcello Giordani will be Cavaradossi in the last two performances.) I booked a Richter anniversary-Wagner concert (dec. 5), it will be my favourite.


Isn't this piece not some kind of one act opera?


----------



## perempe

it's a one-act (folk) opera, 80 minutes. (it's similar to Háry János.)


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> it's a one-act (folk) opera, 80 minutes. (it's similar to Háry János.)


I did have it once on Hungaroton , very cheep in a second hand shop, alas disc 2 refused playing.....


----------



## Pugg

Don Giovanni (Mozart) 2016 next Saturday, 10/22


----------



## mountmccabe

Tuesday, October 18: _Věc Makropulos_ at San Francisco Opera. Mikhail Tatarnikov conducting, with Nadja Michael.

This will be the third Janáček I've seen since June, and all of them have been in the Bay Area.


----------



## perempe

two shorter operas on Thursday:
Rautavaara - Kaivos (The Mine)
Judit Varga - Szerelem (Love)


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Don Giovanni (Mozart) 2016 next Saturday, 10/22


We have a full house tonight.


----------



## DavidA

Don Giovanni broadcast tonight from Met.


----------



## mountmccabe

I'm seeing _Věc Makropulos_ again tomorrow afternoon. This is in no small part because Alex Ross is going to present his lecture "Janacek and the Emergence of a 20th Century Opera Repertory" before the opera.

I quite enjoyed the first performance I saw, but will hold off on a full review until after Sunday's show.


----------



## Pugg

Our next will be L'amour de Lion on December 12


----------



## Don Fatale

Pugg said:


> Our next will be L'amour de Lion on December 12


You mean the Met broadcast, or is it live in Holland or somewhere? I'm hoping to see it in Brno next summer.


----------



## Pugg

Don Fatale said:


> You mean the Met broadcast, or is it live in Holland or somewhere? I'm hoping to see it in Brno next summer.


Yes, I so mean the Metropolitan HD broadcast.


----------



## perempe

booked:
Walkür (perhaps two performances)
Faust (not so sure)
Lucia di Lammermoor
Don Giovanni
Renée Fleming concert (managed to get decent tickets for 5€)


----------



## Belowpar

perempe said:


> booked:
> 
> Renée Fleming concert (managed to get decent tickets for 5€)


I would congratulate you but have you seen the 'BREXIT' exchange rate. Not sure I can afford European trips any more!


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> I would congratulate you but have you seen the 'BREXIT' exchange rate. Not sure I can afford European trips any more!


Those prices at the R.O.H are also very expensive, tried for Der Rosenkavalier......no way Renée.


----------



## Sonata

There's an Opera company about two hours drive from me that's staging Barber of Seville...actually the same city where my elderly aunt lives. She and my mother helped foster my love for theatre from a young age. for several years they'd take my sister and I to a play or musical (never an opera). She was enthusiastic when I told her I was attending Carmen. So I'm going to see if she is interested and I'd like to take her to see Barber as a thank you for all those great theatre trips.


----------



## Cavaradossi

mountmccabe said:


> Tuesday, October 18: _Věc Makropulos_ at San Francisco Opera. Mikhail Tatarnikov conducting, with Nadja Michael.
> 
> This will be the third Janáček I've seen since June, and all of them have been in the Bay Area.


Getting our Janáček on with Jenufa at the Met tonight.

Also saw Guillaume Tell last week. The principals, Bryan Hymel, Marina Rebeka, and Gerald Finley were fantastic. The production was mildly edgy (relatively speaking), but there's no doubt you are watching the story of William Tell. Unlike Das Hunt for Tristan's Red October, or whatever it was we saw a few weeks ago


----------



## DavidA

There is a Tales of Hoffman broadcast from the ROH Tuesday


----------



## Don Fatale

Last night it was *Straszny Dwor* (Haunted Manor) by Moniusko in Warsaw with Sospiro. Very entertaining production by David Pountney and Lesley Travers, which captures something of the Polish psyche in the same way The Fairy Queen captures something of England.

As Sospiro head off for a matinee of the same, I prepared to catch my train to Poznan for tonight's *Nozze di Figaro*.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> There is a Tales of Hoffman broadcast from the ROH Tuesday


Broadcast by which channel?


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Broadcast by which channel?


At cinemas .


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> At cinemas .


Bad luck for this neck of the woods. 
Thank you anyway.


----------



## mountmccabe

Pugg said:


> Bad luck for this neck of the woods.
> Thank you anyway.


My Dutch is terrible, but I think this site says that the ROH Hoffmann is being shown live on November 15 at various cinemas in the Netherlands. Please let me know if I've misunderstood!

It is not on a cinema near me until December 7.


----------



## Pugg

mountmccabe said:


> My Dutch is terrible, but I think this site says that the ROH Hoffmann is being shown live on November 15 at various cinemas in the Netherlands. Please let me know if I've misunderstood!
> 
> It is not on a cinema near me until December 7.


That's very valued information, thank you very much, alas tomorrow we do have a birthday, so no luck this time but I keep the link.
My deepest compliments also for finding this. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

DavidA said:


> There is a Tales of Hoffman broadcast from the ROH Tuesday


It was wonderful!!!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> It was wonderful!!!


Classic or modern staging?


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Classic or modern staging?


It was the last revival of John Schlesinger's production which is now 36 years old. It came from a time when directors set out to make productions enjoyable for their audience rather than torturing them with their own idiotic ideas. There were tons of great ideas in this production which was colourful (what a change from the drab sets of so many modern productions) and offered a great evening of escapism which is what opera should be. The singing was marvellous to my ears. Great all round! I think everyone left with the word 'enjoyable' in their lips. What a novelty! :lol:


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> 11/17 - Akhnaten, Los Angeles Opera (Aucoin, Anthony Roth Costanzo, J'Nai Bridges, Stacey Tappan)
> * My only planned trip out of the region (but not even out of state).


I am currently in Los Angeles for this. As a bonus, Philip Glass will join Matthew Aucoin (the conductor) for the pre-performance talk this evening.

I think this will be the 8th time I've seen an opera in the presence of the composer.


----------



## Don Fatale

DavidA said:


> It was the last revival of John Schlesinger's production which is now 36 years old. It came from a time when directors set out to make productions enjoyable for their audience rather than torturing them with their own idiotic ideas. There were tons of great ideas in this production which was colourful (what a change from the drab sets of so many modern productions) and offered a great evening of escapism which is what opera should be. The singing was marvellous to my ears. Great all round! I think everyone left with the word 'enjoyable' in their lips. What a novelty! :lol:


I've seen it live at Covent Garden several times in the past and look forward to a final view at the cinema on Sunday. It's a lovely production. But in case anyone is in doubt... there are still great (potentially classic) opera productions being made today, it's not all long leather coats and kalashnikovs, or shopping malls.

Here's my current agenda:

23 Nov, Sakuntala (Alfano), Catania, Sicily
24 Nov, Sakuntala (Alfano), Catania, Sicily. It's a rarity so I may as well see it twice.
28 Dec, Lohengrin, Essen, Germany
29 Dec, Parsifal, Amsterdam, Holland
and so ends a wonderful operatic year for me.

17 Jan, La Serva Padrona, Malta
beyond that, I'll certainly be on planes, trains and buses, traversing Europe for more operatic adventures whilst enjoy our great European culture and heritage, and meeting with friends as I go.


----------



## waldvogel

Going to Western University in London (Ontario, lol) to see a dual bill of _Suor Angelica_ (which I've never seen) and _Gianni Schicchi._

For an opera that's been on my bucket list, e.g. _Suor Angelica_, I can hardly turn up the snobbery button and insist on waiting for just the right performance. Time and geography aren't on my side here.


----------



## Cavaradossi

waldvogel said:


> Going to Western University in London (Ontario, lol) to see a dual bill of _Suor Angelica_ (which I've never seen) and _Gianni Schicchi._
> 
> For an opera that's been on my bucket list, e.g. _Suor Angelica_, I can hardly turn up the snobbery button and insist on waiting for just the right performance. Time and geography aren't on my side here.


I don't turn up my nose at student productions either, opera is opera!

Puccini is next on the bill for me too, Manon Lescaut at the Met with Netrebko!


----------



## Pugg

December10 Th: L’Amour de Loin (Saariaho)
18 seats reserved , including 4 for me and friends.


----------



## Morton

I have just booked tickets for Madam Butterfly & Der Rosenkavalier (Welsh National Opera) at the Birmingham Hippodrome for June & July next year.
You certainly have to plan ahead in this game!


----------



## Don Fatale

Morton said:


> I have just booked tickets for Madam Butterfly & Der Rosenkavalier (Welsh National Opera) at the Birmingham Hippodrome for June & July next year.
> You certainly have to plan ahead in this game!


So true, but that makes the anticipation all the better. It's great to have tickets stuck to your fridge or wherever you put them. Yes, put them where you can see them, not hidden in a drawer. (And you've two great operas there for sure.)


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> 12/04 - Joyce DiDonato recital, In War and Peace, Zellerbach Hall
> This is what I'm most looking forward to!


I added the 12/02 date at Stanford, too. I haven't been to the Stanford campus since 1998 or 1999.

I also just got tickets for two operas performed by small local companies:

12/09 - I Capuleti e i Montecchi, Berkeley Chamber Opera, Hillside Club
12/11 - Siegfried, Voices SF/Valhalla Productions, Diego Rivera Theatre

I will also be attending the Met's Live in HD production of L'Amour de loin on 12/10.


----------



## Belowpar

Updated still to see

Dec
12/12 Manon

Jan 17
25/1 La Traviata
13/1 Written on Skin
11/1 Der Rosenkavalier
24/2 Adriana Lecouvrer

And added today, all Royal Opera House 

15 March Mastersingers
24 April The Exterminating Angel
22 May Don Carlo
13 June L’esir d’amore.

Funnily enough you go through phases in life where it becomes more possible to do things you love. Discovering this Forum has certainly added a little interest and provided a nudge to book early and make sure we have the tickets to see what we want. Easy to get distracted. Thank you .


----------



## Morton

22nd March, Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg at the ROH in a new production with Bryn Terfel as Hans Sachs, who I have seen before in this role, when he did it in a fine production with Welsh National Opera a few years ago.


----------



## Don Fatale

Morton said:


> 22nd March, Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg at the ROH in a new production with Bryn Terfel as Hans Sachs, who I have seen before in this role, when he did it in a fine production with Welsh National Opera a few years ago.


Hope to catch it at some point if travel plans work out, likewise The Exterminating Angel.


----------



## perempe

I saw three performances in three days following in December:
Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti)
Richter Anniversary / Wagner concert with Iréne Theorin (conductor: Pinchas Steinberg) in the picture
Dialogues of the Carmelites (Poulenc)

I'll see Don Giovanni with Erwin Schrott on Friday.


----------



## Pugg

January 7th Verdi: Nabucco with Domingo, live transmission from the Met.


----------



## Belowpar

perempe said:


> View attachment 90798
> 
> I saw three performances in three days following in December:
> Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti)
> Richter Anniversary / Wagner concert with Iréne Theorin (conductor: Pinchas Steinberg) in the picture
> Dialogues of the Carmelites (Poulenc)
> 
> I'll see Don Giovanni with Erwin Schrott on Friday.


Intrigued.

Would you care to share more details or where/who/etc and your opinions on the performances.

Here's a good place.

http://www.talkclassical.com/28094-our-own-reviews-operas-19.html


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> January 7th Verdi: Nabucco with Domingo, live transmission from the Met.


I just checked the seat plan out, full house!


----------



## Don Fatale

Next week, Jan 17th

La Serva Padrona, Pergolesi (my first time seeing this)
Teatru Manoel, Malta

A good match. The opera house dates from 1732, and the opera premiered in 1733.


----------



## Pugg

January 21th: Romeo and Juliette life from the Met.


----------



## Don Fatale

Current state of play is all about island hopping...

17 Jan, La Serva Padrona, Pergolesi, Malta
28 Jan, La Straniera, Bellini, at the Teatro Bellini in Sicily
29 Jan, La Straniera, Bellini, at the Teatro Bellini in Sicily (sure, why not!)


----------



## mountmccabe

I haven't decided what my next opera will be! The ones I am looking at:

Jan 29 - Giulio Cesare, Handel Opera Project, Berkeley
Feb 10-12 - Flight, Opera Parallèle, San Francisco
Feb 11-26 - Silent Night, Opera San Jose
Feb 16 - The Gospel According to the Other Mary, San Francisco Symphony

I don't have tickets for any of them except the last. Trying to decide which of the others I can make.


----------



## Bonetan

Salome at LA Opera in late february/early march


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> January 21th: Romeo and Juliette life from the Met.


Diana Damrau and Vittorio Grigolo are winning rave reviews in the title roles of Bartlett Sher's new production of Gounod's Roméo et Juliette, conducted by Gianandrea Noseda, which comes to your local cinema this Saturday, January 21, at 12:55 PM.

Only 50 seats sold.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> January 21th: Romeo and Juliette life from the Met.


Hoping to see this tonight


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Hoping to see this tonight


Looking very much forward to this, young cast and the reviews are good.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Tonight and tomorrow: Lohengrin and Magic Flute at the Bastille Opera, Paris


----------



## Pugg

_February 25th_
Rusalka


----------



## Alcalaina

_Billy Budd_ Sunday 29th in the Teatro Real of Madrid


----------



## Don Fatale

6th March, Le Nozze di Figaro, Teatru Manoel, Malta

That's it. Hope to have a middle Europe splurge in April and May.

The Wagner in a year project is dead in the water as I've missed the year's only performances of Das Liebesverbot.


----------



## Pugg

_Did anyone seen the Butterfly from Antwerp?_


----------



## Dongiovanni

Feb 01: Don Carlo (5 acts in Italian), La Scala
Feb 02: Falstaff, La Scala

In April I will go to Dresden for the festival 'Mozart Days 2017'. You can never have enough Mozart opera.


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Feb 01: Don Carlo (5 acts in Italian), La Scala
> Feb 02: Falstaff, La Scala
> 
> In April I will go to Dresden for the festival 'Mozart Days 2017'. You can never have enough Mozart opera.


Now I am jealous.


----------



## Belowpar

Don Fatale said:


> The Wagner in a year project is dead in the water as I've missed the year's only performances of Das Liebesverbot.


I must say you planted a seed with this one and i'd love to challenge you to complete it before me, but I still reckon I'll have to give you a five year head start. And with those kind of odds my money is staying in my account.

I'm sure you will complete it. Good luck.


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> I must say you planted a seed with this one and i'd love to challenge you to complete it before me, but I still reckon I'll have to give you a five year head start. And with those kind of odds my money is staying in my account.
> 
> I'm sure you will complete it. Good luck.


I've seen the mature ten a few times each, so getting to the first 3 (in staged productions) will at least give me a lifetime set. I have a Die Feen in Kosice to look forward to in the late spring, but won't be doing many others this year. There will be more trips to Sicily and southern Italy for sure.


----------



## perempe

wanted to see Love and Other Demons yeterday, but the bus arrived about an hour later because of Putin's visit. 

today I saw the free screening of Zeffirelli's Traviata in a library in Miskolc.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> wanted to see Love and Other Demons yeterday, but the bus arrived about an hour later because of Putin's visit.
> 
> today I saw the free screening of Zeffirelli's Traviata in a library in Miskolc.


One of the best films ever made from any opera.


----------



## waldvogel

Tonight and tomorrow in Toronto: The Magic Flute and Götterdämmerung. Christine Goerke as Brunnhilde!


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> Jan 29 - Giulio Cesare, Handel Opera Project, Berkeley
> Feb 11-26 - Silent Night, Opera San Jose


I didn't make it to _Cesare_, and am not going to make it to _Silent Night_.

I am sick, but hoping to be feeling better as I have a ticket for Friday night!

02/10 - Flight, Opera Parallèle, San Francisco
02/16 - The Gospel According to the Other Mary, San Francisco Symphony
02/26 - Anthracite Fields, Cal Performances, Zellerbach Hall

If I concerned myself with genre more, I might call _Gospel_ an opera-oratorio, and _Anthracite_ an oratorio, but whatever.

Other upcoming I'm considering
Feb 24-Mar 3 - The Source, SF Opera Lab 
Mar 1-5 - Iestyn Davies recital (with other instrumental pieces), Philharmonia Baroque
Mar 1-12 - Don Quichotte, Island City Opera
Mar 11-17 - La voix humaine, SF Opera Lab


----------



## Morton

Just got my tickets for Tristan at Longborough in June; fortunately this revival will not include the ridiculous dancers which I found very distracting when this otherwise fine production was premièred in 2015.


----------



## Janspe

Forgot to report this before I went - but maybe I can be forgiven...

I went to the opera for the first time in quite a long time, this time it was Shostakovich's _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_, a work I've been waiting to see live for years. I loved the piece, and the production was fine too. Seeing opera live is so exciting!


----------



## Don Fatale

Janspe said:


> Forgot to report this before I went - but maybe I can be forgiven...
> 
> I went to the opera for the first time in quite a long time, this time it was Shostakovich's _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_, a work I've been waiting to see live for years. I loved the piece, and the production was fine too. Seeing opera live is so exciting!


Glad you're back seeing live opera. I wish more people here would do likewise. Mtsensk is amazing in live performance.


----------



## alan davis

Waiting patiently for May to come. Heading to Melbourne for King Roger on the Friday night and Cav/Pag on Sat arvo.


----------



## Pugg

Coming Saturday: Rusalka from the Met 

( only 50 seats sold, including our group of four)


----------



## sacraselva

I just grabbed me some tickets to Un Ballo in Maschera, at the location of the actual masked ball - Stockholm


----------



## Pugg

sacraselva said:


> I just grabbed me some tickets to Un Ballo in Maschera, at the location of the actual masked ball - Stockholm


Any "great " stars singing?


----------



## sacraselva

Pugg said:


> Any "great " stars singing?


Emma Vetter, Leonardo Capalbo, Karl-Magnus Fredriksson in the main roles, the rest of the cast "homegrown" (as usual in Sthlm). I haven't seen any of these singers live before, I think.


----------



## DavidA

Rusalka from the Met broadcast Sat 25 

Just read reviews. Seems as if some of them were watching different performances!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Rusalka from the Met broadcast Sat 25
> 
> Just read reviews. Seems as if some of them were watching different performances!


I am curios towards Kristine Opolais , she has to follow up great footsteps.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> I am curios towards Kristine Opolais , she has to follow up great footsteps.


Terrific evening at Rusalka. Great singing, production and opera. Fab evening imo. Kristine Opolais superb in looks, acting and singing.


----------



## JB Lully

In June, planning on Mitridate in London, Don Giovanni in Prague, and Die Entführung aus dem Serail at La Scala.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Terrific evening at Rusalka. Great singing, production and opera. Fab evening imo. Kristine Opolais superb in looks, acting and singing.


Must admit, we had fun too, alas so few people attending, I wonder if they still be doing this the year after next.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Must admit, we had fun too, alas so few people attending, I wonder if they still be doing this the year after next.


Quite a number in our theatre


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Quite a number in our theatre


Must be the opera, just checked out La Travaita , sold out completely, already. 
( date March 11th)


----------



## DavidA

This review summed up my feelings too
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/03/arts/review-metropolitan-opera-rusalka.html?_r=0


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> This review summed up my feelings too
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/03/arts/review-metropolitan-opera-rusalka.html?_r=0


For me too, although ( and not being byast) Fleming 's velvet voice was more suited.


----------



## Bozzi

I have coming up

Pelleas et melisande (Scottish opera) in Glasgow on 4th of march
La traviata met live in hd on the 11th march
Die Meistersingers Von nurnberg (roh) on the 22nd march
Madama butterfly (roh) 23rd march
Bluebeard castle (Scottish opera) in Glasgow on the 30th of march


----------



## Pugg

Bozzi said:


> I have coming up
> 
> Pelleas et melisande (Scottish opera) in Glasgow on 4th of march
> La traviata met live in hd on the 11th march
> Die Meistersingers Von nurnberg (roh) on the 22nd march
> Madama butterfly (roh) 23rd march
> Bluebeard castle (Scottish opera) in Glasgow on the 30th of march


March is going to be busy for you.


----------



## Belowpar

Rare chance to see Verdi's Aroldo on 20th next month.
Even University Courses can get their marketing right. Recieved this email.

I'm emailing as you attended UCOpera's production of La Favorite last March and I have your name down to be notified when tickets are available for this year's production of Verdi's Aroldo.

We would love to see you again at this year's production which is taking place at the Theatre Royal Stratford East this March 20/22/24/25.

Tickets can be bought online www.stratfordeast.com, by calling the box office on 020 8534 0310 or in person at the theatre. See www.ucopera.co.uk for more details.


----------



## WaterRat

I saw Tosca at the Sydney Opera House on Saturday (Feb 25th). 

The director (John Bell) updated the setting to Nazi-occupied Rome during WWII. I guess the setting changed worked within the context of the work, but it was strange to see all those startlingly red Nazi flags hoisted around the stage, not to mention the salutes.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Thinking about going to the new Amsterdam Rigoletto.

Anybody else interested ?


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> Thinking about going to the new Amsterdam Rigoletto.
> 
> Anybody else interested ?


Still not sure, that horrible staging's they have.....


----------



## Lyricus

Pugg said:


> Must admit, we had fun too, alas so few people attending, I wonder if they still be doing this the year after next.


I'm a little sad to have missed Rusalka this year. I hope it is performed next year as well. We're thinking about Idomeneo now to make up for it.


----------



## Don Fatale

6th March
Malta, Manoel Theatre
*Mozart* Le Nozze di Figaro
_Heck, not again! My most-seen opera although it's far from being one of my favourites.
_
8th March
Glasgow, Royal Conservatoire of Scotland
*Darius Milhaud* Les malheurs d'Orphée
*Frank Martin* Le Vin Herbe
_Double bill for opera-spotters. I'll be doing my research!_


----------



## Pugg

Lyricus said:


> I'm a little sad to have missed Rusalka this year. I hope it is performed next year as well. We're thinking about Idomeneo now to make up for it.


It's not in the 2017/2018 season in the Met, that's for sure.


----------



## Lyricus

Pugg said:


> It's not in the 2017/2018 season in the Met, that's for sure.


Alas, what a shame. I really wanted to see it.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

For me it's the La Traviata through the Met In Cinemas feature next Saturday. I live in a city that only stages a handful of performances each year so most of the operas I've seen have been either in YouTube or in the Met broadcasts.

I read a review of this production of La Traviata and it really acclaimed Fabiano.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

> I saw Tosca at the Sydney Opera House on Saturday (Feb 25th).
> 
> The director (John Bell) updated the setting to Nazi-occupied Rome during WWII. I guess the setting changed worked within the context of the work, but it was strange to see all those startlingly red Nazi flags hoisted around the stage, not to mention the salutes.


I confess to being an opera purist in the sense that I really dislike changes to the composer's original vision. Since Tosca is my favorite opera I could never forgive it being set anywhere other than Rome in 1800.


----------



## Pugg

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> For me it's the La Traviata through the Met In Cinemas feature next Saturday. I live in a city that only stages a handful of performances each year so most of the operas I've seen have been either in YouTube or in the Met broadcasts.
> 
> I read a review of this production of La Traviata and it really acclaimed Fabiano.


Going to see that also, not so fond on the staging though.


----------



## DavidA

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> For me it's the La Traviata through the Met In Cinemas feature next Saturday. I live in a city that only stages a handful of performances each year so most of the operas I've seen have been either in YouTube or in the Met broadcasts.
> 
> I read a review of this production of La Traviata and it really acclaimed Fabiano.


Not sure whether it will be Traviata as there is a rugby international on at the same time


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

Pugg said:


> Going to see that also, not so fond on the staging though.


Me neither. Like I said above, I prefer keeping things true to the composer's vision. I want to experience what he did as much as possible. These are and have been very special people and I want to peek inside their minds.


----------



## rspader

I just purchased a ticket to next season's Seattle Opera. I am fairly new to opera but have really enjoyed the few that I have seen. Seattle is tacking some of the "heavies" next season: (1) Madame Butterfly, (2) The Barber of Seville, (3) Cosi Fan Tutte, (4) Beatrice & Benedict and (5) Aida. So, in keeping with the thread's subject, my next opera will be Madame Butterfly in August.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Not sure whether it will be Traviata as there is a rugby international on at the same time


Did you make a decision yet David?


----------



## Sloe

rspader said:


> I just purchased a ticket to next season's Seattle Opera. I am fairly new to opera but have really enjoyed the few that I have seen. Seattle is tacking some of the "heavies" next season: (1) Madame Butterfly, (2) The Barber of Seville, (3) Cosi Fan Tutte, (4) Beatrice & Benedict and (5) Aida. So, in keeping with the thread's subject, my next opera will be Madame Butterfly in August.


Will it be Aida with Alexandra Lobianco?


----------



## chalkpie

Das Rheingold - NYP - 3 June 2017

PUMPED!!!


----------



## rspader

Sloe said:


> Will it be Aida with Alexandra Lobianco?


Yes, it will, but the performance is not until May 6, 2018! (I usually only plan out about the next 10 minutes.)


----------



## Pugg

rspader said:


> Yes, it will, but the performance is not until May 6, 2018! (I usually only plan out about the next 10 minutes.)


Perhaps seeing something else in the near future?


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Did you make a decision yet David?


I think the call of rugby exceeds Violetta's fate at the moment!


----------



## rspader

Pugg said:


> Perhaps seeing something else in the near future?


Met on Demand will have to keep me going until the Seattle season starts with Madame Butterfly in August.


----------



## mountmccabe

Tomorrow night I am seeing _La voix humaine_ by Poulenc, with Anna Catarina Antonacci. This is a production of SF Opera Labs, and includes only piano accompaniment (eventually I will see this with orchestra!). The first half of the program is a selection of French songs by Poulenc, Berlioz, and Debussy.


----------



## Pugg

March 25th: Idomeneo from the Met.


----------



## Eddy Rodgers K

Pugg said:


> March 25th: Idomeneo from the Met.


Me too, unless something unexpected comes up.


----------



## Pugg

Eddy Rodgers K said:


> Me too, unless something unexpected comes up.


I have my tickets already so it must be very special before even thinking about cancelling.


----------



## Bonetan

I have tix for my 1st live Salome at LA Opera on Sunday. I'm very excited


----------



## DavidA

One I shall not be seeing is Kaspar Holten's new Mastersinger to go by this review

https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/03...iocy-royal-operas-die-meistersinger-reviewed/

I saw Holten's ruination of Don Giovanni at the ROH and will keep my money firmly in my pocket for this one


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> One I shall not be seeing is Kaspar Holten's new Mastersinger to go by this review
> 
> https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/03...iocy-royal-operas-die-meistersinger-reviewed/
> 
> I saw Holten's ruination of Don Giovanni at the ROH and will keep my money firmly in my pocket for this one





> If it is broadcast, it may come across as a decent performance, but to see it is a disaster.


The sting is in the tale......


----------



## Bonetan

DavidA said:


> One I shall not be seeing is Kaspar Holten's new Mastersinger to go by this review
> 
> https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/03...iocy-royal-operas-die-meistersinger-reviewed/
> 
> I saw Holten's ruination of Don Giovanni at the ROH and will keep my money firmly in my pocket for this one


Wow, such a scathing review. Shame they would do that to Meistersinger :-(


----------



## ma7730

DavidA said:


> One I shall not be seeing is Kaspar Holten's new Mastersinger to go by this review
> 
> https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/03...iocy-royal-operas-die-meistersinger-reviewed/
> 
> I saw Holten's ruination of Don Giovanni at the ROH and will keep my money firmly in my pocket for this one


The way this review is written is so sarcastic, it's hilarious:

_Act One takes place in a London club, not a church as Wagner mistakenly thought._

_But anyway it isn't a riot, just lots of people crowding the stage, and failing to disappear in an instant - one of Wagner's most brilliant but apparently, for Holten, superfluous inspirations - when the cloven-hoofed Night Watchman appears_


----------



## Morton

ma7730 said:


> The way this review is written is so sarcastic, it's hilarious:
> 
> _Act One takes place in a London club, not a church as Wagner mistakenly thought._
> 
> _But anyway it isn't a riot, just lots of people crowding the stage, and failing to disappear in an instant - one of Wagner's most brilliant but apparently, for Holten, superfluous inspirations - when the cloven-hoofed Night Watchman appears_[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh dear, my wife and I are seeing this on Wednesday.
> 
> Over the past week I have read many reviews of this and only one has anything decent to say about the production but most are fairly positive re the music, so I am hoping it will not be a total disaster.
> It is however very disappointing that producers are allowed to ruin what should be a cast iron success given the resources available at Covent Garden.
> We saw the WNO Meistersinger production with Bryan Terfel and the later slightly modified version of it at the ENO a few years ago, so I know it is perfectly possible to shed new light on a wonderful opera, which we have seen many times, without the house spending huge amounts of money and the producer going on some massive ego trip.


----------



## DavidA

Morton said:


> ma7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way this review is written is so sarcastic, it's hilarious:
> 
> _Act One takes place in a London club, not a church as Wagner mistakenly thought._
> 
> _But anyway it isn't a riot, just lots of people crowding the stage, and failing to disappear in an instant - one of Wagner's most brilliant but apparently, for Holten, superfluous inspirations - when the cloven-hoofed Night Watchman appears_[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh dear, my wife and I are seeing this on Wednesday.
> 
> Over the past week I have read many reviews of this and only one has anything decent to say about the production but most are fairly positive re the music, so I am hoping it will not be a total disaster.
> It is however very disappointing that producers are allowed to ruin what should be a cast iron success given the resources available at Covent Garden.
> We saw the WNO Meistersinger production with Bryan Terfel and the later slightly modified version of it at the ENO a few years ago, so I know it is perfectly possible to shed new light on a wonderful opera, which we have seen many times, without the house spending huge amounts of money and the producer going on some massive ego trip.
> 
> 
> 
> the root cause is the appointment of egoists like Holten as directors. They are essentially people whop think they know better than the composer / librettist how the work should be performed and use the work to serve their vision rather than letting their vision serve the work. Holden completely ruined ROH Don Giovanni as theatre. In fact, I wonder if he even understands what the work is about or whether he is even literate. Only one good thing - he is leaving Covent Garden. Hope they appoint someone with, shall we say, theatrical sense?
Click to expand...


----------



## KingLeer

I'm going to Fidelio tonight at the MET. Should be fun; it got some good reviews. Saw Traviata two weeks ago and it sounded very fresh, though that production is horrible IMO.


----------



## Pugg

KingLeer said:


> I'm going to Fidelio tonight at the MET. Should be fun; it got some good reviews. Saw Traviata two weeks ago and it sounded very fresh, though that production is horrible IMO.


You are not alone in that, I never want to see that production again,.................. ever.


----------



## KingLeer

Well Fidelio was a total letdown. Pieczonka had no top, was flat, and barely got us to feel anything for the character. The production was muddled and too simple. The baritones worked alright I guess, but overall, a waste of time...

Hoping for better when I go see Aida and Onegin next month.


----------



## mountmccabe

On Sunday I am seeing _Wozzeck_ with Christopher Maltman and Eva-Marie Westbroek. This is at De Nationale Opera in Amsterdam, conducted by Marc Albrecht in a new production by Krzysztof Warlikowski.


----------



## perempe

managed to buy a stall ticket for 8€ for tomorrow's Siegfried. (somebody is selling his free ticket.) unfortunately I can not see the end as it ends at 22:30, have to leave about 5 minutes earlier to catch the last bus home. (it starts at 17:00.)


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> managed to buy a stall ticket for 8€ for tomorrow's Siegfried. (somebody is selling his free ticket.) unfortunately I can not see the end as it ends at 22:30, have to leave about 5 minutes earlier to catch the last bus home. (it starts at 17:00.)


Pity you have to leave, is that really the only way?


----------



## perempe

have to catch a metro, don't want to take a taxi instead.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> have to catch a metro, don't want to take a taxi instead.


Okay, fair enough, I was going to suggest that.

Any way : Saturday Idomeneo is completely sold out!


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Okay, fair enough, I was going to suggest that.
> 
> Any way : Saturday Idomeneo is completely sold out!


Hope to see it. Doubt whether it is sold out here


----------



## perempe

saw the whole opera as it ended earlier (22:08). it was a fantastic evening.

Marcus Jupither (Alberich) has a huge voice! Jürgen Sacher (Mime) and Egils Silins (Wotan) were the other guests.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> saw the whole opera as it ended earlier (22:08). it was a fantastic evening.
> 
> Marcus Jupither (Alberich) has a huge voice! Jürgen Sacher (Mime) and Egils Silins (Wotan) were the other guests.


All's Well That Ends Well.


----------



## Morton

DavidA said:


> Morton said:
> 
> 
> 
> the root cause is the appointment of egoists like Holten as directors. They are essentially people whop think they know better than the composer / librettist how the work should be performed and use the work to serve their vision rather than letting their vision serve the work. Holden completely ruined ROH Don Giovanni as theatre. In fact, I wonder if he even understands what the work is about or whether he is even literate. Only one good thing - he is leaving Covent Garden. Hope they appoint someone with, shall we say, theatrical sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg ROH Covent Garden
> Well in the end I'm still glad we went to this, our expectations were very low after reading a lot of reviews, so we were not expecting much.
> I thought the production just about held together for the first act but was pretty well a total disaster for the second with so many logical inconsistencies it made absolutely no sense.
> By the third act I had stopped thinking about the production and just enjoyed the glorious music.
> The cast were generally very good and although Bryn Terfel may not be quite the singer he was when we saw him a few years ago in the much better WNO production, he is still well worth hearing & his acting is excellent. The chorus and orchestra were outstanding.
> During our after opera beer in a local pub, who should we see; none other than Beckmesser (the excellent Johannes Marin Kranzle), now without his black eye.
> I wanted to go over to him and say something intelligent like 'how do you remember so many notes'? But in the end I left him in peace.
Click to expand...


----------



## DavidA

Morton said:


> DavidA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg ROH Covent Garden
> Well in the end I'm still glad we went to this, our expectations were very low after reading a lot of reviews, so we were not expecting much.
> I thought the production just about held together for the first act but was pretty well a total disaster for the second with so many logical inconsistencies it made absolutely no sense.
> By the third act I had stopped thinking about the production and just enjoyed the glorious music.
> The cast were generally very good and although Bryn Terfel may not be quite the singer he was when we saw him a few years ago in the much better WNO production, he is still well worth hearing & his acting is excellent. The chorus and orchestra were outstanding.
> During our after opera beer in a local pub, who should we see; none other than Beckmesser (the excellent Johannes Marin Kranzle), now without his black eye.
> I wanted to go over to him and *say something intelligent *like 'how do you remember so many notes'? But in the end I left him in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Like 'How come that director was ever appointed?'
Click to expand...


----------



## DavidA

Swath Met Idomeneo. Mozart had yet to come into his full genius as an opera composer but there is a lot of great music. I do find opera seria drags though. The production and singing were first rate - and the acting such as is allowed. Altogether a long is enjoyable evening. But couldn't get an ice cream in the interval.


----------



## trazom

DavidA said:


> Swath Met Idomeneo. Mozart had yet to come into his full genius as an opera composer but there is a lot of great music. I do find opera seria drags though. The production and singing were first rate - and the acting such as is allowed. Altogether a long is enjoyable evening. But couldn't get an ice cream in the interval.


May I humbly disagree and suggest Idomeneo is Mozart at his "full genius" as an opera composer? At least, if I'm to believe the effusive praise of Idomeneo from Brahms, Einstein, or Richard Strauss, if not my own ears. I prefer it to some of his later, more popular operas(like Seraglio) in any case.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Swath Met Idomeneo. Mozart had yet to come into his full genius as an opera composer but there is a lot of great music. I do find opera seria drags though. The production and singing were first rate - and the acting such as is allowed. Altogether a long is enjoyable evening. But couldn't get an ice cream in the interval.


We had stocked sodas and some nibbles under the chair.


----------



## Pugg

April 22th Eugene Onegin wit Netrebko ....


----------



## DavidA

I note Butterfly is broadcast in cinemas from ROH on Thursday. Sadly I have family commitments


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> I note Butterfly is broadcast in cinemas from ROH on Thursday. Sadly I have family commitments


The nearest I can see it is about 30 KM and only on: Thuesday 4 April at 14.00


----------



## DavidA

trazom said:


> May I humbly disagree and suggest Idomeneo is Mozart at his "full genius" as an opera composer? At least, if I'm to believe the effusive praise of Idomeneo from Brahms, Einstein, or Richard Strauss, if not my own ears. I prefer it to some of his later, more popular operas(like Seraglio) in any case.


As Mozart was the greatest operatic genius ever it is not actually an insult to say he hadn't yet realised his full potential in Idomeneo. The form of opera seria did not suit him as well as in (e.g.) the da Ponte operas where with real characters he could fully explore the emotional and psychological depths of the characters in a way no other opera composer has (imo) quite matched, although Verdi perhaps gets the nearest.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Many exciting performances coming up.

In April I will travel to Germany, for Dresden, Berlin and Leipzig. I will see Parsifal, Figaro twice (Berlin and Dresden), Cosi, Don Giovanni, Entfuhrung, and a completely new opera to me, Doktor Faust, by Busoni, whom I only knew form the Bach transcriptions. Dresden has a Mozart festival going on. I can never get enough of the Mozart/da Ponte opera's, first time I will see them within such a short time span. 

21 May I will see a matinee Rigoletto in Amsterdam, a new production, combining that with an evening recital by Volodos at the Concertgebouw.

24 June I will see Otello at the ROH.


----------



## Janspe

I'm going to see _Евгений Онегин/Eugene Onegin_ today! The Finnish National Opera has a fantastic discount for the tickets bought for the same day, I managed to get one for 15 euros. Can't wait, I've never heard any of Tchaikovsky's operas before. What a joy!


----------



## Cavaradossi

KingLeer said:


> I'm going to Fidelio tonight at the MET. Should be fun; it got some good reviews. Saw Traviata two weeks ago and it sounded very fresh, though that production is horrible IMO.


I attended both last month too. The Met chorus was the star of the Fidelio, as good as they've every sounded. I had seen Sonya Yoncheva's brilliant Violetta a few years ago and was looking forward to experiencing her again, but there was zero chemistry with Michael Fabiano's awkward Alfredo. She did 'come alive' in Act IV, but not enough to redeem that sterile production as she did last time.

Next for me is Respighi's _La Campana Sommersa_ tonight at New York City Opera, in a shared production with Teatro Lirico di Cagliari in Sardinia, Italy. Looking forward to this one based on Respighi's well known orchestral pieces and having attended a terrific and intelligently dramatized production of Traviata in Cagliari last summer.


----------



## Pugg

I am one phone call away from seeing Renée Fleming in the Met at the final curtain call.
Some argument in this household about the ticket prices, $1395.00 each.


----------



## mountmccabe

Pugg said:


> I am one phone call away from seeing Renée Fleming in the Met at the final curtain call.
> Some argument in this household about the ticket prices, $1395.00 each.


I will be there. I bought tickets in January or so and was surprised by how few tickets remained, and how much more expensive they were than _Der fliegende Holländer_ the night before. I had not really thought it through, I guess!

I certainly did not pay that much, though! Wow!


----------



## perempe

I managed to get 5€ tickets for Fleming's Budapest concert. the second part was much more interesting as it wasn't sold out and I managed to get a seat to the 5th row in the break in Erkel Theatre. (the best seat was about 80€ if I remember correctly.)

the Opera House cordoned the way from the side entrace to the cloakroom a couple of months ago, but it was fun to hear Walkür twice with 2€ tickets from the stalls from the 2nd act in November.


----------



## Pugg

mountmccabe said:


> I will be there. I bought tickets in January or so and was surprised by how few tickets remained, and how much more expensive they were than _Der fliegende Holländer_ the night before. I had not really thought it through, I guess!
> 
> I certainly did not pay that much, though! Wow!


It's her final opera performance, coast a few $$$$


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> I managed to get 5€ tickets for Fleming's Budapest concert. the second part was much more interesting as it wasn't sold out and I managed to get a seat to the 5th row in the break in Erkel Theatre. (the best seat was about 80€ if I remember correctly.)
> 
> the Opera House cordoned the way from the side entrace to the cloakroom a couple of months ago, but it was fun to hear Walkür twice with 2€ tickets from the stalls from the 2nd act in November.


That is the concert later this year I presume?


----------



## perempe

it was in late January.

Today I saw Traviata in Erkel Theatre, it was the guest performance of the National Theatre of Győr. Csaba Bede-Fazekas (83) played Giorgio.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> it was in late January.
> 
> Today I saw Traviata in Erkel Theatre, it was the guest performance of the National Theatre of Győr. Csaba Bede-Fazekas (83) played Giorgio.


Did his voice hold on that age?


----------



## kyf

Janspe said:


> I'm going to see _Евгений Онегин/Eugene Onegin_ today! The Finnish National Opera has a fantastic discount for the tickets bought for the same day, I managed to get one for 15 euros. Can't wait, I've never heard any of Tchaikovsky's operas before. What a joy!





perempe said:


> I managed to get 5€ tickets for Fleming's Budapest concert. the second part was much more interesting as it wasn't sold out and I managed to get a seat to the 5th row in the break in Erkel Theatre. (the best seat was about 80€ if I remember correctly.)
> 
> the Opera House cordoned the way from the side entrace to the cloakroom a couple of months ago, but it was fun to hear Walkür twice with 2€ tickets from the stalls from the 2nd act in November.





perempe said:


> it was in late January.
> 
> Today I saw Traviata in Erkel Theatre, it was the guest performance of the National Theatre of Győr. Csaba Bede-Fazekas (83) played Giorgio.


It's very interesting to hear about the Finnish National Opera, Erkel Theatre, National Theatre of Győr, and the many others mentioned here. I'm sure that we would like to learn more about them. Can you guys post a general profile (simple introduction) of the opera houses that you go to on this page:

http://www.talkclassical.com/48055-survey-popular-operas-stage.html


----------



## perempe

Pugg said:


> Did his voice hold on that age?


he was fantastic regardless of the age.


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> he was fantastic regardless of the age.


Reminds me of Carlo Bergonzi singing Luisa Miller aria in the Metropolitan Anniversary DVD.


----------



## Belowpar

Have got the opening night for Kaufmann as Otello at ROH!


Before that it we will be in Paris on 27th May to see Rigoletto at the ‘new’ Bastille House. It is about 38 years since I saw Butterfly at the Garnier and it was one of the most ravishing productions ever.

Is there a Website listing what else is on in Paris that weekend? Doesn’t have to be Opera. I’ve always loved going to the Cinema there, There’s a bit more excitement about it. 

Of course a visit to Chartier. 

Love the city but am struggling to think of any landmarks associated with Opera that we should plan to visit?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Belowpar said:


> Have got the opening night for Kaufmann as Otello at ROH!
> 
> Before that it we will be in Paris on 27th May to see Rigoletto at the 'new' Bastille House. It is about 38 years since I saw Butterfly at the Garnier and it was one of the most ravishing productions ever.
> 
> Is there a Website listing what else is on in Paris that weekend? Doesn't have to be Opera. I've always loved going to the Cinema there, There's a bit more excitement about it.
> 
> Of course a visit to Chartier.
> 
> Love the city but am struggling to think of any landmarks associated with Opera that we should plan to visit?


You might want to check out the Opéra-Comique and the Théâtre des Champs Elysées.

The Bibliothèque-musée de l'Opéra.

Or stroll around the Rues Meyerbeer, Halévy, Auber, Rossini, Grétry, Herold, Gluck, Massenet, Berlioz, Gounod, and Scribe.


----------



## Pugg

And do not forget going to see Père-Lachaise, if you never been before. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Père_Lachaise_Cemetery


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> And do not forget going to see Père-Lachaise, if you never been before.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Père_Lachaise_Cemetery


Rossini's crypt is there, but not the man himself. Auber, Boieldieu, Grétry, Cherubini, Méhul, Bellini, Bizet, Lalo, Charpentier, Chausson, Dukas, Enescu, Poulenc and Scribe are buried there. So too are Balzac, whose _Gambara_ is about Rossini and Meyerbeer's grand opéras; Doré, who drew pictures of stage productions for the papers; the conductor Pierre Dervaux; singers including Affre, Grisi, Alboni and Callas; and some guy called Chopin who didn't write operas (but who did write variations on a theme from Herold's _Ludovic_).

If I were in Paris, I'd visit the Montmartre Cemetery, where Berlioz, Delibes, Offenbach, Halévy, Adam, Massé, Maillart and Sauguet are buried. Adolphe Nourrit, the great tenor of the 1830s, and Pauline Viardot, the mezzo who created Fidès, are buried there too.

(And Dumas, who wrote at least one opera libretto, and _Le comte de Monte Cristo_ has a scene set at a performance of _Robert le Diable_; Marie Taglioni, who danced in _Robert_; Degas, who painted the ballet of the nuns in _Robert_; Stendhal, who wrote a book about Rossini; Théophile Gautier, who championed Wagner, and admired Halévy and Meyerbeer; Alkan, who arranged opera music; Heine, who was Meyerbeer's cousin; Adolphe Sax, who made instruments; Henri Meilhac, who wrote the libretto of _Carmen_ and several of Offenbach's; and Henri Murger, who wrote the novel on which _La bohème_ is based.)


----------



## perempe

today I saw Bánk bán in Erkel Theatre. (it was a guest performance of the Csokonai Theatre.) many roles were the same as in the Opera House. Attila Kiss B. played the title role as in the DVD. it was probably my 8th live performance of Bánk bán I attended.

hungarian theatres give guest performances this week. I'll see Hollander tomorrow, and Macbeth the day after tomorrow. for the 4 straight I'll go to the guest performance of the Miskolc Symphony Orchestra in my hometown on Monday.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Belowpar said:


> Is there a Website listing what else is on in Paris that weekend? Doesn't have to be Opera.


For scheduling, I often use Bachtrack and of course Operabase.

Also: Classictic website

You could also visit a performance at the Versailles opera.


----------



## perempe

Easter Monday
Cavalleria Rusticana & Pagliacci (11:00, Erkel Theatre)
Parsifal (17:00, Opera House)


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> on Monday
> Cavalleria Rusticana & Pagliacci (11:00, Erkel Theatre)
> Parsifal (17:00, Opera House)


Take a cushion with you, such a long sitting in one day.


----------



## perempe

can't wait to hear Rusticana's intermezzo and Parsifal's 'Wein und Brot'.


----------



## Belowpar

Thank you Pugg and Simon, will be doing some research this weekend.

PS If I ever need a name for an act at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival...

(and you too Don G).


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> Easter Monday
> Cavalleria Rusticana & Pagliacci (11:00, Erkel Theatre)
> Parsifal (17:00, Opera House)


I finished mine watching ( on DVD) last night.


----------



## perempe

Pugg said:


> I finished mine watching ( on DVD) last night.


which DVD? did you like it?


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> which DVD? did you like it?


​
*Wagner: Parsifal*

Waltraud Meier (Kundry), Siegfried Jerusalem (Parsifal), Kurt Moll (Gurnemanz), Bernd Weikl (Amfortas), Jan-Hendrik Rootering (Titurel), Franz Mazura (Klingsor)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus, James Levine

^
This one, and yes very much, very traditional.
I have the Kaufmann also but besides the singing , that "modern " staging.


----------



## perempe

both performances were solid.



























Pavlo Hunka, the guest played both Amfortas and Klingsor. our Kundry wasn't as good as Herlitzius last year. János Kovács was the conductor.


----------



## mountmccabe

April 28 - _La temple de la gloire_, Philharmonia Baroque, Zellerbach Hall (original 1745 version)
April 30 - _Mavra_ and _Dido and Aeneas_, San Francisco Conservatory of Music

As much as I would find the latter to be a mash up wherein Aeneas has to leave because he disguised himself as a maid-servant, I really love _Dido and Aeneas_ and am excited to be seeing it live on it's own, separate from the Stravinsky.

There is a slight chance I'll end up in Los Angeles and be able to see _Tosca_. Philippe Jordan is also conducting the LA Phil with Irene Thorin in some Wagner excerpts (like his 2013 album with Nina Stemme), but I don't think I can be in LA for those performances and see the above operas in the Bay Area!


----------



## mountmccabe

perempe said:


> Pavlo Hunka, the guest played both Amfortas and Klingsor.


Glad you enjoyed the performances!

And I really like this idea, as a way of showing how Amfortas and Klingsor are linked. How did it work in in the house? Was it confusing or distracting?


----------



## Pugg

I had to give my tickets away for coming Saturday, ( family stuff) never mind, no Dmitri Hvorostovsky so no harm done.


----------



## DavidA

Eugene Onegin from the Met broadcast Saturday evening


----------



## cheftimmyr

Gotterdammerung, Tuesday @ Houston Grand Opera


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> There is a slight chance I'll end up in Los Angeles and be able to see _Tosca_. Philippe Jordan is also conducting the LA Phil with Irene Thorin in some Wagner excerpts (like his 2013 album with Nina Stemme), but I don't think I can be in LA for those performances and see the above operas in the Bay Area!


Well, I am going to be in L.A. I can't make Tosca, but I have a ticket for the Wagner concert and exchanged for the Saturday performance of the Rameau.

April 28 - Best of Wagner's Ring, with Philippe Jordan and Iréne Theorin, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Walt Disney Concert Hall
April 29 - _La temple de la gloire_, Philharmonia Baroque, Zellerbach Hall (original 1745 version)
April 30 - _Mavra_ and _Dido and Aeneas_, San Francisco Conservatory of Music


----------



## perempe

mountmccabe said:


> Glad you enjoyed the performances!
> 
> And I really like this idea, as a way of showing how Amfortas and Klingsor are linked. How did it work in in the house? Was it confusing or distracting?


it worked, and the make-up was very good (to show the difference). our Parsifal is Kovácsházi, Gurnemanz is usually Bretz and Klingsor is Egri. guests I saw were Matti Salminen, Marco Buhrmester (2014), Levente Molnár (2015), Gerd Grochowski & Evelyn Herlitzius (2016).


----------



## Dongiovanni

May 21: Rigoletto in Amsterdam


----------



## Pugg

May 13th: 

The Met live in HD : Der Rosenkavalier. :angel:


----------



## dnitzer

Ditto for me - Rosenkavalier, May 13th, Met Live in HD.

I confess to being somewhat apprehensive about Carsen's production, but I will do my best to keep an open mind. And besides, Gunther Groissbeck is singing Ochs and I've never been disappointed with anything I've heard him do. It just seems sort of wrong to look forward to a Rosenkavalier because of the Ochs.


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> May 21: Rigoletto in Amsterdam


Regie theatre, suited in a sanatorium.


----------



## mountmccabe

Friday - _Der fliegende Holländer_, Metropolitan Opera
Saturday matinee - _Der Rosenkavalier_, Metropolitan Opera
Saturday night - _La finta giardiniera_, On Site Opera, West Side Community Garden

I am about to go on a trip to NYC and will just catch the end of the Metropolitan Opera season.

I am also quite excited about seeing the Mozart performed in a garden. This is a 90-minute version of the opera. It is also, being outside, weather permitting. And looking at the forecast for the weekend (Sunday is the make-up day), I fear it may be rained out.


----------



## Pugg

dnitzer said:


> Ditto for me - Rosenkavalier, May 13th, Met Live in HD.
> 
> I confess to being somewhat apprehensive about Carsen's production, but I will do my best to keep an open mind. And besides, Gunther Groissbeck is singing Ochs and I've never been disappointed with anything I've heard him do. It just seems sort of wrong to look forward to a Rosenkavalier because of the Ochs.


Would be even more weird is you just going for the Italian tenor aria. 
But...surprise, you will have a _glorious_ Fleming for the last time in the lead.
( for now that is)


----------



## dillonp2020

Madama Butterfly at the Kennedy Center on May the 13th.


----------



## Pugg

Dongiovanni said:


> May 21: Rigoletto in Amsterdam


Did you read this?

http://www.operamagazine.nl/feature...gn=+Rizzi+leidt+ijzersterke+Rigoletto+bij+DNO


----------



## Dongiovanni

Pugg said:


> Did you read this?
> 
> http://www.operamagazine.nl/feature...gn=+Rizzi+leidt+ijzersterke+Rigoletto+bij+DNO


Yes I read it. I often post comments on that forum, I plan to also for this performance.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> May 13th:
> 
> The Met live in HD : Der Rosenkavalier. :angel:


Highlight of the year, for me that is, Fleming at her age and sounding like silk/ velvet , unbelievable. :clap:


----------



## Sloe

dillonp2020 said:


> Madama Butterfly at the Kennedy Center on May the 13th.


Same setting that was in Vancouver in 2010.

I see it will be with Ermonella Jaho personally I would rather have seen it with Saekyung Rim. But that is just me.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

*Halévy's Reine de Chypre* and *Saint-Saëns' Timbre d'argent*. Both performed for the first time in more than a century (150 years?). Wagner, no less, admired Halévy, and, in his 10 page article about the _Reine_, thought that German composers should learn from him (Halévy) how to write operas. And I'm seeing the Saint-Saëns at the *Opéra-Comique*! I've read about it for the last decade, and now I'll get to see it!

And it looks like this:


----------



## waldvogel

Tosca in Toronto with Adrienne Pieczonka. It has the ultimate opera plot: Murder! Romance! Execution! Religion! Suicide! And the music ain't too shabby either.


----------



## dillonp2020

Sloe said:


> Same setting that was in Vancouver in 2010.
> 
> I see it will be with Ermonella Jaho personally I would rather have seen it with Saekyung Rim. But that is just me.


Jaho was ok . The rest of the cast left much to be desired. Sharpless seemed so indifferent to the situation, as if he just wanted to get out of it. Also, Pinkerton almost seemed like an ok guy. With acting and facial gestures, the only character who I thought nailed the role was Kate Pinkerton. The set was rather nice, despite the minimalism. Overall, my final thought is that there went $500. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Pugg

waldvogel said:


> Tosca in Toronto with Adrienne Pieczonka. It has the ultimate opera plot: Murder! Romance! Execution! Religion! Suicide! And the music ain't too shabby either.


There are quit a few opera's with the same themes I can assure you.


----------



## alan davis

Finally after months of waiting I'm off to Melbourne tomorrow afternoon. King Roger on Friday night, Cav/Pag Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Bellinilover

DER ROSENKAVALIER -- repeat of last Saturday's "Live in HD" performace, tonight.


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> DER ROSENKAVALIER -- repeat of last Saturday's "Live in HD" performace, tonight.


I envy you, however I have a another change in July.


----------



## Dongiovanni

May 21: Rigoletto in Amsterdam
May 22: Eugen Onegin in Paris, Bastille Opera

Excited !


----------



## Sonata

Dongiovanni said:


> May 21: Rigoletto in Amsterdam
> May 22: Eugen Onegin in Paris, Bastille Opera
> 
> Excited !


Wow! What an awesome couple of days you have planned 

I'm also probably going to see Rigoletto in the fall. Strangely both opera companies in the state are doing Rigoletto AND Marriage of Figaro this year. While they may both be overdoing the warhorses, having only seen one opera live, I am fine with standard repoirtoire being performed. I think I'll be doing Rigoletto in October and Figaro next May


----------



## Don Fatale

Due to the high cost of flying from London to Malta next week, I'm saving money with an overnight stopover in Valencia and a chance to visit one of the most spectacular opera houses.

23rd May, Werther (Massenet)

Not one of my favourites. It seems I'm fated to see this or Nozze whenever I make random opera plans!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Parsifal in Bayreuth, August 5th. I have just purchased train tickets, and the ticket to the opera... I mean to the Bühnenweihfestspiel... should come in the mail any day.

Maybe I will get to hear a concert performance of Das Rheingold at the Elbphilharmonie Hamburg before that, on May 26th or 27th, if I have luck with the tickets again.


----------



## mountmccabe

May 26 - _Les Enfants Terribles_, Opera Parallèle

I barely know/have heard anything from this Philip Glass dance-opera, but I'm excited to get to know it!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Not one of my favourites. It seems I'm fated to see this or Nozze whenever I make random opera plans!


Ow, poor you !


----------



## Don Fatale

Thanks for the sympathy dg. Sighs! I'll survive I guess. Can't wait to get to Valencia. Been a while since I've been to Spain.


----------



## alan davis

alan davis said:


> Finally after months of waiting I'm off to Melbourne tomorrow afternoon. King Roger on Friday night, Cav/Pag Saturday afternoon.


Back from Melbourne. King Roger was brilliant, a terrific set, all the principals above excellent and the choral work top notch. Of course it was probably the first ever production Downunder but I've loved Simon Rattle's recording for nearly two decades and thus know the opera well. Cav/Pag were also wonderful productions. They might be repertoire staples but when the performances are of such a high standard, who cares how many times you have seen them.


----------



## mountmccabe

The San Francisco Opera summer season has started.

This afternoon - _Don Giovanni_ led by Marc Minkowski with Ildebrando D'Arcangelo, Erin Wall, Ana María Martínez, and Erwin Schrott.
Tuesday - _Rigoletto_ with Quinn Kelsey, Nino Machaidze, and Pene Pati. This is the last run to be conducted by outgoing music director Nicola Luisotti.

The other opera in the summer season is _La bohème_. It opens Saturday. I'm not attending that performance, but I might go later in the month.


----------



## dillonp2020

Tosca at the Met with Anna Netrebko and Marcelo Alvarez. April 26. This is my next planned one. I buy tickets to the Washington National Opera sporadically. Probably going to Aida, Don Carlo(s), and The Barber of Seville at the Kennedy center next season. Maybe not, their production of Madama Butterfly this last month was not good.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Tomorrow: Halévy's _La reine de Chypre_, with Véronique Gens, Marc Laho, Etienne Dupuis, Christophoros Stamboglis and Eric Huchet

Thursday: Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne's _Phèdre_, with Judith van Wanroij, Diana Axentii, Enguerrand de Hys, and Thomas Dolié

Friday: Saint-Saëns' _Timbre d'argent_, with Raphaëlle Delaunay, Edgaras Montvidas, Hélène Guilmette, Tassis Christoyannis, Yu Shao, Jodie Devos


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Tosca at the Met with Anna Netrebko and Marcelo Alvarez. April 26. This is my next planned one. I buy tickets to the Washington National Opera sporadically. Probably going to Aida, Don Carlo(s), and The Barber of Seville at the Kennedy center next season. Maybe not, their production of Madama Butterfly this last month was not good.


No change you can see the Met live broadcast in the cinemas, across the world transmitted?


----------



## Dongiovanni

June 24: Otello at the ROH


----------



## perempe

attended Eszter Harazdy's free vocals diploma concert. (she's the daughter of Andrea Rost.) nice program, despite I wasn't familiar with the songs. the audience featured many colleagues of Rost.

Vivaldi: In furore iustissime irae, RV. 626
Mozart: Bella mia fiamma, K. 528
Dominick Argento: Six Elizabethan songs
R. Strauss: Drei Lieder der Ophelia, op. 67
Bernstein: I hate music - a cycle of five kid songs
---
next week I'll probably watch Strauss' Ariadne. Erika Miklósa will be Zerbinetta.


----------



## huntsman

I have tickets to a local production of La Boheme (oh yay) and that's sadly it until Nov...

I had hoped to get involved in the Met in HD system, but it seems their Summer Encores will not be shown in South Africa. (Perhaps because it's Winter here?)


----------



## cpalmer

La Traviata is this years offering here in Maine..


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> Tomorrow: Halévy's _La reine de Chypre_, with Véronique Gens, Marc Laho, Etienne Dupuis, Christophoros Stamboglis and Eric Huchet
> 
> Thursday: Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne's _Phèdre_, with Judith van Wanroij, Diana Axentii, Enguerrand de Hys, and Thomas Dolié
> 
> Friday: Saint-Saëns' _Timbre d'argent_, with Raphaëlle Delaunay, Edgaras Montvidas, Hélène Guilmette, Tassis Christoyannis, Yu Shao, Jodie Devos


I have a review for you, it's in Dutch , not sure with you Belgium roots if you can read it.
http://www.operamagazine.nl/feature...m_medium=nieuwsbrief&utm_campaign=Lees+verder


----------



## gardibolt

Just got my tickets for the Chicago Lyric Opera production of Die Walküre in November. Wheeeee!


----------



## Annied

I've just applied online for tickets for "Tosca" with my favourite of the current tenors, Joseph Calleja, at Munich. It means extending my trip a little later into November than I normally would, but it was too good an opportunity to miss. Tickets for the postal and online bookings are done on 8th August, so not long to wait now.


----------



## mountmccabe

Tonight I am seeing the world premiere of _Hunter_ by Joseph M. Colombo.

This is the first commission for Opera Theater Unlimited, a local company. I quite enjoyed their production of _L'incornazione di Poppea_ last year.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> I have a review for you, it's in Dutch , not sure with you Belgium roots if you can read it.
> http://www.operamagazine.nl/feature...m_medium=nieuwsbrief&utm_campaign=Lees+verder


Just saw this - three weeks later! Thanks, Pugg!


----------



## Don Fatale

25th Aug, Die Walkure, Esbjerg, Denmark
26th Aug, Tosca, Oslo, Norway

Wagner's good anywhere, even in the provinces of Denmark. Esbjerg Opera is embarking on a 5 year Ring Cycle project, commencing for reasons best known to themselves with Die Walkure. I'm at the opening night.

I've had Oslo on my list for a while as the building is apparently a modern masterpiece. They're playing Tosca without an interval, something I haven't come across before. No big deal as it's still shorter than many of Wagner's individual acts.

This is another Malta to UK detour... and surprisingly inexpensive.


----------



## Pugg

Freebies for La Boheme in December at the DNO Amsterdam.


----------



## Sonata

Tickets for the nearest opera company go on sale August 15. They are performing *Rigoletto* this year and I cannot wait to go!! A year ago I would have already said Verdi was my favorite opera composer....as I've rolled through my complete Verdi project I've grown to love his music even more, such that he may share honors of top composer equally with Brahms for me. This will be just my second live opera, so the experience is still very exciting for me


----------



## Rossiniano

I will be going to Cooperstown in a couple of weeks to see Donizetti's _L'Assedio di Calais_ at Glimmerglass. I attended last year for the first time to check Rossini's_ La Gazza Ladra _ off my bucket list! It is the perfect location to satisfy my two favorite pastimes... Baseball and Bel Canto opera!


----------



## perempe

bought a season pass to the Budapest Festival Orchestra: 9 evenings with 2 operas (Don Giovanni & Falstaff) and a bonus concert. (a decent stall box seat for 10 performances for about 190€? it was a steal.) their opera performances are always better than the Opera House's because of the bigger budget. they will perform Don Giovanni in Lincoln Center in August.

The Opera House will be closed for restoration works during the season, the performances will be in Erkel Theatre only. I booked 7 performances (Bánk bán, The Italian Girl in Algiers, Traviata, Tosca, Simon Boccanegra) with two concerts (Opera134 - The Earthly Wagner, Mahler's Symphony No. 1). I plan to go to Un ballo in maschera -almost sold out!- and Richter János102 concert (The Sacred Wagner).

I will go to Miskolc for at least 6 concerts as well.


----------



## Pugg

Rossiniano said:


> I will be going to Cooperstown in a couple of weeks to see Donizetti's _L'Assedio di Calais_ at Glimmerglass. I attended last year for the first time to check Rossini's_ La Gazza Ladra _ off my bucket list! It is the perfect location to satisfy my two favorite pastimes... Baseball and Bel Canto opera!


Wild guess, Rossini is the favourite?


----------



## mountmccabe

On Sunday I am seeing _L'arbore di Diana_ by Vicente Martín y Soler. It is performed by West Edge Opera, presented as _The Chastity Tree_ (though still sung in the original Italian).

I will see the other two productions of this local company's festival next weekend: _Frankenstein_ by Libby Larsen and _Hamlet_ by Ambroise Thomas.

I have not seen any of these live, and haven't even been able to hear any of Larsen's opera. Of the six previous summer festival operas I've seen by this company, I had only seen one of them live before.


----------



## perempe

booked 3 more: Hansel and Gretel (Humperdinck), Richter János102 concert (The Sacred Wagner) and Götterdämmerung (concert).


----------



## Annied

Well the good news is that Munich Opera read my note about being vertically challenged when I'm sitting down and took it into consideration when they allocated me a ticket, which I found pretty impressive. 

The bad news is that they couldn't give me my first choice of seat. Instead, they've allocated me one in the front row of the upper balcony. I know, because I wandered up there in the interval when I was at a performance a couple of years ago to try the seats out, that I can't see over the balcony wall from a front row seat! I am now planning to wear a thick cardigan that I can take off, roll up, and sit on. As long as that works, and as long as Joseph Calleja looks after himself and doesn't fall ill, overall I'm a very happy lady.


----------



## ldiat

going to watch Giuseppe Verdi’s Aida next Thrus in Marina del ray here in Socal. and its FREE! but its outside like a park. bring blanket-chairs-wine etc. and money for gas about a hour drive. w/o traffic


----------



## Pugg

Release: 7th October 2017 Nora, live from the Met in HD.


----------



## Taplow

Ariodante in Salzburg with Cecilia Bartoli.

I must say I'm really looking forward to it, musically. It got rave reviews during the Whitsun festival. But I'll let you know when I've seen it what I think of the interesting "Ariodante puts on a frock and turns into Concita Wurst" twist at the end.


----------



## Taplow

Don Fatale said:


> I've had Oslo on my list for a while as the building is apparently a modern masterpiece. They're playing Tosca without an interval, something I haven't come across before. No big deal as it's still shorter than many of Wagner's individual acts.


I was a season ticket holder with Den Norske Opera for 6 years, starting the year the new opera house opened until I moved to Germany. The opera house is nice, a bit too much wood in the auditorium for my taste, but I saw some great productions there.

For some reason I have the idea in my mind that Tosca was intended to be performed without a break. However I can find no source to support me in this notion ... even Grove fails me.

Anyway, I hope it's great! November is Tosca month for me.


----------



## Annied

Taplow said:


> Anyway, I hope it's great! November is Tosca month for me.


I'm guessing, as you're in Germany, that it's the Munich production you're talking about. When are you going?


----------



## Taplow

Indeed it's Munich. To be honest I'm trying to focus on operas I've not yet seen live, but Tosca is too much of a temptation. Haven't got tix yet. I normally buy online as they become available rather than apply for allocation. I'm trying to convince a colleague to join me, and I'm thinking about the 14th.


----------



## Annied

I don't normally stay in Bavaria so long into November, but Calleja is my favourite of the current tenors, so I couldn't resist the opportunity to hear him live again and applied for a ticket for the first performance on the 8th. It's the first time I've tried the advance booking online and I was pretty impressed with their service. (They processed the applications on 8th August, so I have my ticket.) I think Harteros will be a big attraction, so make sure your fingers are poised over the keyboard as soon as the public booking opens!


----------



## MAS

The Ring next year, unless The Met In HD tempts me.


----------



## Pugg

I've just got our tickets for coming season from the Met,( in cinema ) first up: Norma 07/10/17:angel:


----------



## Taplow

Rossini, *Il turco in Italia* - Bayerische Staatsoper


----------



## Don Fatale

Annied said:


> I don't normally stay in Bavaria so long into November, but Calleja is my favourite of the current tenors, so I couldn't resist the opportunity to hear him live again and applied for a ticket for the first performance on the 8th. It's the first time I've tried the advance booking online and I was pretty impressed with their service. (They processed the applications on 8th August, so I have my ticket.) I think Harteros will be a big attraction, so make sure your fingers are poised over the keyboard as soon as the public booking opens!


Just in case you haven't seen it yet, Calleja is the best thing about the Munich production of Mefistofele. As it's had a couple of runs recently you'll have a very good chance of picking up a ticket of your choice for the upcoming performances. I love the opera but can't stand the production (and the cuts!)


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni and I (plus others) have a trip to Sicily. Other forumites always welcome.
14 Oct Catania - Don Giovanni
15 Oct Palermo - Adriana Lecouvrier

I'm close to pushing the button on
31 Oct Athens Elektra (feat. Agnes Baltsa!)
1 Oct Athens Rigoletto


----------



## mountmccabe

MAS said:


> The Ring next year, unless The Met In HD tempts me.


I see you are in San Francisco; are you not interested in SFO's _Elektra_?

_Elektra_ is next for me, probably.

I may see _La Circe_ by Pietro Andrea Ziani, in the first production since 1665, but I may not be able to go.


----------



## Annied

Don Fatale said:


> Just in case you haven't seen it yet, Calleja is the best thing about the Munich production of Mefistofele. As it's had a couple of runs recently you'll have a very good chance of picking up a ticket of your choice for the upcoming performances. I love the opera but can't stand the production (and the cuts!)


I'm working on it, the next round of performances coincides with my Spring trip next year. I've noticed it's been on there several times over the last 2 years with Calleja, but I knew nothing of the music apart from "L'altra notte in rondo al mare" and I'm one of those people who has to listen to something several times before I can start to appreciate it. Or not. (After my experience with Rossini, detailed in another thread, I've learnt the hard way to try a composer out well before I buy a ticket for one of his operas!) I did buy the DVD of the Munich production of "Mefistofele" this spring however and have played it a few times. I'm getting there and I'm definitely tempted. Even with the subtitles I couldn't make head nor tail of what was going on, so I do get your point about the production.


----------



## Don Fatale

Annied said:


> I'm working on it, the next round of performances coincides with my Spring trip next year. I've noticed it's been on there several times over the last 2 years with Calleja, but I knew nothing of the music apart from "L'altra notte in rondo al mare" and I'm one of those people who has to listen to something several times before I can start to appreciate it. Or not. (After my experience with Rossini, detailed in another thread, I've learnt the hard way to try a composer out well before I buy a ticket for one of his operas!) I did buy the DVD of the Munich production of "Mefistofele" this spring however and have played it a few times. I'm getting there and I'm definitely tempted. Even with the subtitles I couldn't make head nor tail of what was going on, so I do get your point about the production.


There are a few _Mefistofiles_ on this forum. I think it's the high drama and the beefy tunes we love, as well as the timeless themes of the story. Sadly I didn't feel that Schwab or the conductor loved either Boito or Goethe. When I saw it in Munich, the audience was underwhelmed into indifferent silence at the end of the prelude (i.e. first 20 minutes). In contrast, the Budapest prelude gets a standing ovation. Prague are rerunning their low budget Mefistofele. I loved it last time and will try to revisit. I may try again in Munich to see if my opinion changes. The recent Baden-Baden production (which I found online) was better in every respect (except still the stupid cuts, based on the Munich performing edition?). I hope they revive it.


----------



## georgedelorean

Next one I'll be seeing is La Boheme. It'll be Utah Opera hearkening back to their first ever performance (of it) in the 1978 inaugural season. I may also watch Pagliacci.


----------



## Belowpar

After few weeks’ layoff for the summer this is the Autumn plan. 

19/0 Senza Sangue / Bluebeards Castle Hackney Empire.

I know nothing about the former except that it's been specially composed to be performed as a prior piece. They are taking all the stalls seats out for a 70 piece orchestra. Could be overwhelming in such an intimate theatre. The composer is the conductor of both opera's. Peter Eotvos.

22/9 Hansel and Gretel Brunel Museum
25/9 La Boheme ROH
3/10 Aida ENO
25/10 Vespres Siciliennnes ROH
2/11 Follies (!) NT
10/11 Carmen Wilton’s Music Hall. The Peter Brook production in London’s most atmospheric venue.
15/12 Cav Pag ROH

Very busy period and a few other theatre and Musicals to see as well.. 

Happy to meet for a drink if anyone else attending above.


----------



## rw181383

Macbeth-Opera San Antonio on September 8.

https://operasa.org/events/verdis-macbeth


----------



## mountmccabe

Belowpar said:


> 2/11 Follies (!) NT


I saw the first production photos from this and it looks quite wonderful! I wish I could see it in person; I will have to make do with the cinema relay.

For those that don't know the show, Heidi Schiller (it's a small part) is being played by Josephine Barstow. When I saw _Follies_, Rosalind Elias was Heidi. Other Heidis in the past include Licia Albanese, Lucine Amara, and Adele Leigh.


----------



## Don Fatale

Belowpar said:


> After few weeks' layoff for the summer this is the Autumn plan.
> 
> 19/0 Senza Sangue / Bluebeards Castle Hackney Empire.
> 
> I know nothing about the former except that it's been specially composed to be performed as a prior piece. They are taking all the stalls seats out for a 70 piece orchestra. Could be overwhelming in such an intimate theatre. The composer is the conductor of both opera's. Peter Eotvos.
> 
> 22/9 Hansel and Gretel Brunel Museum
> 25/9 La Boheme ROH
> 3/10 Aida ENO
> 25/10 Vespres Siciliennnes ROH
> 2/11 Follies (!) NT
> 10/11 Carmen Wilton's Music Hall. The Peter Brook production in London's most atmospheric venue.
> 15/12 Cav Pag ROH
> 
> Very busy period and a few other theatre and Musicals to see as well..
> 
> Happy to meet for a drink if anyone else attending above.


Good stuff going on in London as always! I might be able to catch Aida at some point, may be 3rd. Would like to see Vespres but can't make the dates work. Are you going to see Tosca at the Kings Head? Set in WW2 occupied France with a modified libretto apparently.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Sep 16: Boheme (Matinee), ROH, London
Sep 16: Magic flute (Evening), ROH, London
Sep 19: Ennio Morricone conducts his music in concert, Rotterdam
Sep 23: Fidelio, San Carlo Teatro, Naples
Oct 14: Don Giovanni, Catania
Oct 15: Adriana Lecouvrier, Palermo


----------



## Dongiovanni

Belowpar said:


> 22/9 Hansel and Gretel Brunel Museum
> 25/9 La Boheme ROH
> 
> Happy to meet for a drink if anyone else attending above.


Pity, I'm going a week before you to the ROH Boheme !


----------



## ldiat

CARMEN on the santa monica pier. 32 smacks for the wine tasting and glasses


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> CARMEN on the santa monica pier. 32 smacks for the wine tasting and glasses


Excuse me for asking, but is that outside ?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Excuse me for asking, but is that outside ?


yes it is outside. the opera itself is at the LA opera house and it will be viewed on extra large "TV" screens. its free!


----------



## Taplow

Oct 18 Il Turco in Italia
Nov 15 Martha
Nov 18 Die Schweigsame Frau
Jan 13 Das Rheingold
Jan 19 Die Walküre
Feb 03 Siegfried
Feb 11 Götterdämmerung

Still waiting to get tickets for Simon Boccanegra, and eyeing up L'Incoronazione di Poppea in Berlin with Cencic.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Zauberflöte broadcast from Covent Garden Wednesday


----------



## perempe

Don Giovanni in MüPa (Budapest) on Sunday
Budapest Festival Orchestra with Christopher Maltman, José Fardilha, Laura Aikin, Lucy Crowe
Iván Fischer (conductor)


----------



## Don Fatale

Sep 28: Aida, London ENO
Sep 29: La Boheme, London Covent Garden (if I can find a ticket!)
Oct 14: Don Giovanni, Catania
Oct 15: Adriana Lecouvrier, Palermo


----------



## Agamemnon

DavidA said:


> Mozart Zauberflöte broadcast from Covent Garden Wednesday


I watched it in the cinema and I liked both the opera and the experience of watching it in the cinema which is better than watching it in the Covent Garden itself in the sense that in the cinema you profit from close-ups so you always sit in the first row.

I hope that the opera don't get banned though because - in the words of a feminist who watched the opera - Mozart turns out to be a "misogynist pig" (or at least Shikaneder who wrote the libretto)...


----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


> yes it is outside. the opera itself is at the LA opera house and it will be viewed on extra large "TV" screens. its free!


just a little update about sat night. this is copied from my wife's facebook page and She writes more eloquently then me.

WOW! That's all I can say. John and I love the opera and attended quite a few back home in the BURGH! We haven't had a chance to see one since our move to California. The LA Opera was showing Carmen (which is my favorite) at the LA Opera house and at the Santa Monica Pier. We decided to go to the pier wondering how it would work. It worked beautifully. They had a massive screen probably twice the size of a movie theatre. We felt like we were at the Opera house. The simulcast was unbelievable. The colors jumped off the screen and the music 
was awesome. What could be better than enjoying the opera sitting on the pier with the ocean behind you blowing a sweet breeze while you sit with a nice warm blanket, a glass of wine and your soulmate holding your hand?

ps it was on the piers large parking lot..


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> just a little update about sat night. this is copied from my wife's facebook page and She writes more eloquently then me.
> 
> WOW! That's all I can say. John and I love the opera and attended quite a few back home in the BURGH! We haven't had a chance to see one since our move to California. The LA Opera was showing Carmen (which is my favorite) at the LA Opera house and at the Santa Monica Pier. We decided to go to the pier wondering how it would work. It worked beautifully. They had a massive screen probably twice the size of a movie theatre. We felt like we were at the Opera house. The simulcast was unbelievable. The colors jumped off the screen and the music
> was awesome. What could be better than enjoying the opera sitting on the pier with the ocean behind you blowing a sweet breeze while you sit with a nice warm blanket, a glass of wine and your soulmate holding your hand?
> 
> ps it was on the piers large parking lot..


How where the main principals and did they sung well?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> How where the main principals and did they sung well?


[ 
i thought all were great!
(i was going to post a video from my phone but i think its dorky so nevermind)


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> this is from my crude cell phone video


404. Dat is een fout.( Fault)

De opgevraagde URL is op deze server niet gevonden. Meer weten we niet.

meaning in short: I can't see this link.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> 404. Dat is een fout.( Fault)
> 
> De opgevraagde URL is op deze server niet gevonden. Meer weten we niet.
> 
> meaning in short: I can't see this link.


it might have been deleted by me. sorry it was just a short clip of Toreador


----------



## DavidA

Two broadcasts:

Boheme from ROH Oct 3

Norma from Met Oct 6


----------



## Taplow

Just got tix for Simon Boccanegra in November at the Bayerische Staatsoper. I'm thrilled, can't wait!


----------



## The Conte

Lucia di Lammermoor with Lisette Oropesa, I hope she lives up to expectations.

N.


----------



## Pugg

Norma from Met Oct 6 for me too, I do hope this is not going to be a disappointment, not sure about the staging pics who came out.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Norma from Met Oct 6 for me too, I do hope this is not going to be a disappointment, not sure about the staging pics who came out.


Even the nasty front row seats are sold out, so excited.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

next one: 14 October : Die Zauberflöte


----------



## The Conte

Pugg said:


> next one: 14 October : Die Zauberflöte


But how was the Norma?

N.


----------



## Pugg

The Conte said:


> But how was the Norma?
> 
> N.


Sorry sir, just seeing this now, I was stunning, the whole audience was so quiet one could hear a pin drop so to speak, the women on stage where both in top form Sondra Radvanovsky/ Joyce DiDonato.
Production ........ seen worse overall 4 stars.

Booked tickets for the reprise in may.


----------



## Pugg

Unexpected, : October 19th
In a new cinema building, my parents having free tickets .:angel:

Opera : DON CARLOS Live from the Bastille in Paris.

Cast
*Jonas Kaufmann*,Sonya Yoncheva, Ildar Abdrazakov,Dimitry Belosselsky Ludovic Tézier, Elina Garanca


----------



## Peter Forrest

Now THAT's a star-studded cast. I saw Don Carlos for the first time in Vienna this year, and it was as good as I had hoped for.


----------



## Sonata

Rigoletto TOMORROW NIGHT!!! woooot! I'm pumped. this will only be my second live opera ever. I'm going to try to make it an annual tradition if I can. I'm really stoked about seeing one of the most highly regarded operas of my favorite opera composer.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Unexpected, : October 19th
> In a new cinema building, my parents having free tickets .:angel:
> 
> Opera : DON CARLOS Live from the Bastille in Paris.
> 
> Cast
> *Jonas Kaufmann*,Sonya Yoncheva, Ildar Abdrazakov,Dimitry Belosselsky Ludovic Tézier, Elina Garanca


I'm JEALOUS Pugg!


----------



## Don Fatale

Forum members' trip to Sicily this weekend! That's me, dongiovanni and a friend from Malta. 
Sat 14th Oct, Catania, Don Giovanni
Sun 15th Oct, Palermo, Adriana Lecouvrier

In hotel room waiting for dongiovanni's flight to get in. My room with a view...


----------



## waldvogel

I missed telling about the delightful L’Elisir d’Amore that I saw two days ago in Toronto... a lifer opera for me. And I get another lifer next week when we’re seeing Arabella!


----------



## rspader

Pugg said:


> Sorry sir, just seeing this now, I was stunning, the whole audience was so quiet one could hear a pin drop so to speak, the women on stage where both in top form Sondra Radvanovsky/ Joyce DiDonato.
> Production ........ seen worse overall 4 stars.


I saw the encore performance of Norma on Wednesday afternoon. Loved it -- all of it.

It was a new theater for me. Only 90 seats, all of which recline with full leg support. Plenty of leg room. Excellent sound system. Wine bar at the theater. Tickets for specific seats can be purchased in advance so there is no need to show up early to get a good seat (though the enore performance was sparsely attended). As good as it gets without being there live.


----------



## rspader

Next one for me is Il barbiere di Siviglia at Seattle Opera tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Pugg

Peter Forrest said:


> Now THAT's a star-studded cast. I saw Don Carlos for the first time in Vienna this year, and it was as good as I had hoped for.


Thanks for the information and a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Pugg

Thomas Adès’s: The Exterminating Angel on November 18th live from The Met.
Only 20 seats sold so far.


----------



## Pugg

November 9th ( in the cinema)

Wagner DER FLIEGENDE HOLLANDER

Regie
Marc Minkowski
Cast
Samuel Youn, Bernard Richter, Ingela Brimberg, Ann-Beth Solvang, Lars Woldt, Pavel Strasil


----------



## Taplow

Just got a ticket for Tosca at Bayerische Staatsoper with Joseph Calleja and Anja Harteros. Nov 8th.


----------



## mountmccabe

Next opera I am seeing is _Manon_.

Patrick Fournillier is conducting a cast that includes Ellie Dehn, Michael Fabiano, and Robert Brubaker (this will be his third SFO appearance this season, through four operas!)

The production by Vincent Boussard premiered in at Lithuanian National Opera in 2015; this is the first time the co-production is being seen here.


----------



## Don Fatale

mountmccabe said:


> Next opera I am seeing is _Manon_.
> 
> Patrick Fournillier is conducting a cast that includes Ellie Dehn, Michael Fabiano, and Robert Brubaker (this will be his third SFO appearance this season, through four operas!)
> 
> The production by Vincent Boussard premiered in at Lithuanian National Opera in 2015; this is the first time the co-production is being seen here.


I saw it in Vilnius. Visually there's a lot to enjoy, and you'll have a lot better singers than I had. Enjoy!


----------



## Bellinilover

_La fanciulla del West_, Virginia Opera, December 3rd.


----------



## cougarjuno

Will try for Madama Butterfly at the Met in March but might try for Cav/Pag -- I don't know which production is better. But Minghella's production of Butterfly is supposed to be darn good. When is Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande coming back to the Met? Is it repertory?


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Thomas Adès's: The Exterminating Angel on November 18th live from The Met.
> Only 20 seats sold so far.


Tickets sales increased.... 65 now .


----------



## Marsilius

Tchaikovsky's _Eugene Onegin_ performed by Welsh National Opera - tonight (15 December) at Bristol Hippodrome.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Thomas Adès's: The Exterminating Angel on November 18th live from The Met.
> Only 20 seats sold so far.


I've heard excerpts and am giving it a miss


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> I've heard excerpts and am giving it a miss





> Tickets sales increased.... 65 now .


We've decided to go anyway, if all goes "wrong" , we can always have a night in the city.
( It's finished before 22.00 our time)


----------



## gardibolt

The second leg of the Chicago Lyric Opera's Ring Cycle, Die Walküre, this Saturday evening.


----------



## mountmccabe

I'm seeing the final dress of _Girls of the Golden West_ by John Adams at San Francisco Opera on Friday.



Pugg said:


> Thomas Adès's: The Exterminating Angel on November 18th live from The Met.


I'm seeing this, too. It starts just before 10 AM in my time zone. I'm glad I bought tickets early; almost all of the seats remaining in my regular theater are in the front few rows.

I've heard the opera a few times; I'm excited to be able to see it!

Then on Tuesday I'm seeing the actual opening of _Girls of the Golden West_.


----------



## Pugg

December 12th ( cinema) and on Arte Channel.


La Bohème – Giacomo Puccini - Live in Opera Bastille

Opera in 4 scènes (1896)

Muziek van Giacomo Puccini

Libretto van Giuseppe Giacosa, Luigi Illica

Naar Henry Murger, Scènes de la vie de bohème


----------



## Taplow

Next one up is Simon Boccanegra, Nov 30. Got a plum seat front and centre of the Balcony. Can't wait!


----------



## Bonetan

Pugg said:


> November 9th ( in the cinema)
> 
> Wagner DER FLIEGENDE HOLLANDER
> 
> Regie
> Marc Minkowski
> Cast
> Samuel Youn, Bernard Richter, Ingela Brimberg, Ann-Beth Solvang, Lars Woldt, Pavel Strasil


How did you like Youn's Holländer?


----------



## Pugg

Bonetan said:


> How did you like Youn's Holländer?


Due to "technical " problems the evening was cancelled, new cinema with "starting" problems.
They send a e-mail due for transmission another ( no know timeline yet) another evening. Tickets hold their value.


----------



## Bonetan

Ariadne at Vienna Staatsoper tonight


----------



## perempe

I saw Traviata today (in Erkel Theatre). Leo Nucci and Tetiana Zhuravel were the guests.



















'Noi Siamo Zingarelle' (choir) was my favorite part as I often sing it, but I forgot that it's from Traviata!


----------



## Donata

_Madame Butterfly_ at the Santa Fe Opera in either June or July. My birthday present to myself.


----------



## perempe

Vietnamese tenor Ninh Đức Hoàng Long became a sort of celebrity in Hungary after singing "Hazám, hazám" from Erkel's Bánk bán. I attended a free exam concert where he sang with 4 women. I had the opportunity to hear "Ain't it a pretty night" from Susannah as well. everyone sang 2 arias, the concert lasted about an hour.





the video was recorded before yesterday.


----------



## Faramundo

Le Comte Ory, Paris-Opera Comique December 27th if all goes well.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> December 12th ( cinema) and on Arte Channel.
> 
> La Bohème - Giacomo Puccini - Live in Opera Bastille
> 
> Opera in 4 scènes (1896)
> 
> Muziek van Giacomo Puccini
> 
> Libretto van Giuseppe Giacosa, Luigi Illica
> 
> Naar Henry Murger, Scènes de la vie de bohème


Weather permitted now this is.


----------



## Taplow

Anyone else with tickets to Bayerische Staatsoper's Ring cycle coming up in Jan/Feb?


----------



## Taplow

Donizetti: La Favorite

The second Donizetti I'll be seeing right after my ring cycle in the new year.


----------



## Don Fatale

30th Jan 2018
Hamburg Staatsoper
Lulu
Barbara Hannigan

Just booked my ticket. A triple-first for me (house/work/singer) so it was an easy choice. I'm now trying to build a 3-night opera break around it, probably all in Germany.


----------



## Pugg

The Met's "smashing new production" (Huffington Post) of Puccini's Tosca comes to cinemas worldwide *January 27*

Sold out.


----------



## Don Fatale

This time next week, first opera jaunt of the year. Time to check weather forecasts!

29th Jan
Mannheim, Germany
Fidelio

30th Jan
Hamburg
Lulu

31st Jan
Berlin
Die Perlen die Cleopatra (Straus)

3rd Feb
Leeds, England
Un Ballo in Maschera


----------



## Pugg

February 2th:

L'elisir d'amore- Gaetano Donizetti
H.D Transmission form the Met.


----------



## wkasimer

Lucia di Lammermoor at the Met, Saturday night, April 14. First time back at the Met in 5 or so years.


----------



## Taplow

Siegfried on Saturday ... Bayerische Staatsoper's 2012 production, revived for the current season. My first ever Siegfried.


----------



## mountmccabe

I have several opera-related performances coming up over the next few weeks:

San Francisco Symphony's _West Side Story_, the film played with live orchestral score.

Circa's _Il Ritorno_, which is a 75-minute work with parts adapted from _Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_ with dancers and acrobats. The singers included are Penelope and Ulysses.

Dorothea Röschmann in recital singing Mahler's Rückert Lieder & Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder

Opera Parallèle/SF Jazz's production of Heggie's _At the Statue of Venus_ and Bernstein's _Trouble in Tahiti_


----------



## Taplow

Just snapped up a ticket for _*Les Vêpres Siciliennes*_ (yes, the original French version!) ... Can anyone recommend a good recording?

I already have the Muti recording of the Italian version.


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Just snapped up a ticket for _*Les Vêpres Siciliennes*_ (yes, the original French version!) ... Can anyone recommend a good recording?
> 
> I already have the Muti recording of the Italian version.


As far as I know, there are not so many to choose from: see list

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/search?keyword=Les+Vêpres+Siciliennes


----------



## gardibolt

Not the next one I'm going to see, but I secured my tickets for the 2020 Ring Cycle at the Chicago Lyric Opera. More than I expected to spend, but I thought what the hell, a Ring Cycle in a week has been on my bucket list for forty years, it's time to splurge. Let's make it one to remember. So 6th row center, main floor. Can't wait for 2020.


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Just snapped up a ticket for _*Les Vêpres Siciliennes*_ (yes, the original French version!) ... Can anyone recommend a good recording?
> 
> I already have the Muti recording of the Italian version.





Taplow said:


> Opera Rara: Les Vêpres Siciliennes (15€ practically brand new!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I have a great smile on my face, reading this for the second time.


----------



## The Conte

Taplow said:


> Just snapped up a ticket for _*Les Vêpres Siciliennes*_ (yes, the original French version!) ... Can anyone recommend a good recording?
> 
> I already have the Muti recording of the Italian version.


I'm afraid not. I have the Opera Rara recording which is ok, but I don't think the opera works very well in French and I have heard that the French version isn't really the original version of the opera (which is significantly different musically), but the Italian version with the French translation added over the top of music.

Nick


----------



## waldvogel

After last night’s Rigoletto, it will be Die Entfuhrung tonight in Toronto. Rigoletto was marvellous... and ironic in the sense that it took a confusing 2011 production, identified its strengths and cut out all of its distractions. 

Apparently, the dialogue in Die Entfuhrung has been changed by the director, so as not to offend those ultra-sensitive snowflakes or ultra-dangerous lunatics who find offence everywhere, all the time. I suppose we should be grateful that he hasn’t replaced Mozart’s music with “We are the World”...


----------



## alan davis

Looked at Melbourne's Opera Season last night and will be heading over there (from Adelaide) in November to see "La Boheme" on the Friday night and on Saturday afternoon the "biggee" Die Meistersingers".


----------



## DavidA

I was going to see ROH Tosca last night at the local cinema but there was a failure in the satellite dish and it was cancelled. Pity as a lot of people had booked.


----------



## Belowpar

DavidA said:


> I was going to see ROH Tosca last night at the local cinema but there was a failure in the satellite dish and it was cancelled. Pity as a lot of people had booked.


They need to sort this.

We got free tickets to a replay of the NT Follies 'broadcast' after complaining about the drop outs and poor sound and I've heard of other recent problem ROH broadcasts. If the sound and vision isn't perfect, why go to these?


----------



## DavidA

Belowpar said:


> They need to sort this.
> 
> We got free tickets to a replay of the NT Follies 'broadcast' after complaining about the drop outs and poor sound and I've heard of other recent problem ROH broadcasts. If the sound and vision isn't perfect, why go to these?


In all fairness to ROH I think this was a problem of the local cinema rather than broadcast itself. Most annoying though. But then, there are far worse things in life!


----------



## Taplow

Heard that a colleague was coming to town to see Cavalli's _La Calisto_, with a cast including Dominic Visse and Karina Gauvin. So I've decided to join her.


----------



## Pugg

February 24th
La Boheme, HD transmission from the Metropolitan.


----------



## Bonetan

Parsifal at Oper Stuutgart on Feb 25th


----------



## Taplow

Well, I have a ticket for L'elisir D'amore tomorrow evening. But given that I am still recovering from a rather nasty 'flu I'm not entirely sure I'm up to it. Would be rather a shame to waste €88, but if it's not possible, then it's not possible.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Parsifal in Antwerp (Belgium) on april 1st.


----------



## Pugg

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Parsifal in Antwerp (Belgium) on april 1st.


No April's fool ? 

Welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Taplow

Taplow said:


> Well, I have a ticket for L'elisir D'amore tomorrow evening. But given that I am still recovering from a rather nasty 'flu I'm not entirely sure I'm up to it. Would be rather a shame to waste €88, but if it's not possible, then it's not possible.


As it turns out, I did end up going ... and it was everything opera should be! A thoroughly enjoyable performance. Pavol Breslik as Nemorino sung _Una furtiva lagrima_ while suspended 5 metres above the stage on a lamp post without a safety harness. And Imbrogio Maestri pretty much stole the show as Dulcamara. Excellent!

Next up is Donizetti's _La Favorite_ on the 28th.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> February 24th
> La Boheme, HD transmission from the Metropolitan.


Almost sold out, trilling and exiting, the classic Franco Zeffirelli production. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Semiramide (Rossini) (2018)
*
Saturday March 10th 2018, 19:00 p.m


----------



## Bonetan

Don Carlo, March 5th, Washington National Opera


----------



## Taplow

Taplow said:


> Next up is Donizetti's _La Favorite_ on the 28th.


I was a little unimpressed by the staging of La Favorite. Vocally, the cast were mostly ok, but the normally superb Bayerische Staatsorchester were mediochre at best, and costumes and staging left something to be desired. Nice ideas, but woefully drab on the whole.

Next up is Verdi's _Les Vêpres Siciliennes_ ... and I'm trying desperately to get tickets to see Edita Gruberova and Juan Diego Florez in _Lucrezia Borgia_.


----------



## Annied

I've just booked my ticket for "Mefistofele" in Munich, I can't resist the opportunity to hear Joseph Calleja again. No balcony rail to contend with this time either!

Taplow, the public booking hasn't yet opened for the Lucrezia Borgia on 7th May, so if you can get onto the Staatsoper's website for 9am on 7th, you might well be able to pick up a ticket.


----------



## Taplow

Annied said:


> I've just booked my ticket for "Mefistofele" in Munich, I can't resist the opportunity to hear Joseph Calleja again. No balcony rail to contend with this time either!
> 
> Taplow, the public booking hasn't yet opened for the Lucrezia Borgia on 7th May, so if you can get onto the Staatsoper's website for 9am on 7th, you might well be able to pick up a ticket.


Oh, you will love Mefistofele. I saw this production in 2015, also with Calleja (first time hearing him live), and René Pape as Mefistofele. It's thrilling, dark, and funny.

I have the 7th bookmarked in my calendar.


----------



## Annied

I've been doing my homework on "Mefistofele", I have a bootleg DVD of the Munich production to help me, so I'm looking forward to seeing it.

Got my fingers crossed for you for 7th.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Opera fix needed 

Mar 31: Macbeth, ROH London
Apr 7: Lady Macbeth von Mzensk, Berlin
Apr 8: Turn of the screw, Berlin
Apr 10: Chamber music concert, Berlin
Apr 11: Das Rheingold, Leipzig
Apr 12: Die Walkure, Leipzig
Apr 13: Concert Berliner Philharmoniker, Berlin
Apr 14: Siegfried, Leipzig
Apr 15: Gotterdammerung, Leipzig
Apr 22: Der fliegende Hollander, Breda (Nederlandse Reisopera)


----------



## Taplow

Annied said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you for 7th.


I did pick up a ticket for the 7th. Stalls, row 11. Very, very happy to be seeing Edita Gruberova (again), and Juan Diego Flórez (for the first time).


----------



## Annied

I'm really pleased for you, I was wondering if you'd been successful.


----------



## Pugg

*March 31th*: Cosi fan Tutte live from the Met. transmission.


----------



## mountmccabe

I realized, via a sponsored Facebook post from Brian Jagde, that I was actually going to be in town for Korngold's _Das Wunder der Heliane_ at Deutsche Oper Berlin. So now I've added a fifth opera to that trip.

I could also see Pärt's _Adam's Passion_ the night I arrive, but I expect I will be a bit loopy after traveling for 17 hours so I'm not booking a ticket yet. I will keep it in mind if, say, I manage some sleep on the San Francisco to Paris leg.

Though the next opera I see will be _La Sonnambula_ by Island City Opera in a few hours.


----------



## Taplow

mountmccabe said:


> I realized, via a sponsored Facebook post from Brian Jagde, that I was actually going to be in town for Korngold's _Das Wunder der Heliane_ at Deutsche Oper Berlin. So now I've added a fifth opera to that trip.


I didn't know they were doing _Das Wunder der Heliane_. That must be the new 2018-19 season. I might have to consider a trip or two myself! ... checking the programme now.


----------



## mountmccabe

As I'm sure you have seen, it is this season. https://www.deutscheoperberlin.de/en_EN/calendar/das-wunder-der-heliane.14536676

It opens on Sunday!

It's even a different production, by Christof Loy, than the one last September at Opera Vlaanderen by David Bösch.


----------



## interestedin

mountmccabe said:


> I realized, via a sponsored Facebook post from Brian Jagde, that I was actually going to be in town for Korngold's Das Wunder der Heliane at Deutsche Oper Berlin. So now I've added a fifth opera to that trip.


A very, very good idea judging by what I've read about the premiere on Sunday!


----------



## interestedin

I'm going to see: Korngold, Das Wunder der Heliane, Deutsche Oper Berlin, either next week or the week after that :lol:


----------



## Don Fatale

Norma, in Malta (Gozo to be exact) 28th April.


----------



## Taplow

Don Fatale said:


> Norma, in Malta (Gozo to be exact) 28th April.


How is the opera scene in Malta? I've considered making a trip there myself and it would be nice to fit an opera in.


----------



## Don Fatale

Taplow said:


> How is the opera scene in Malta? I've considered making a trip there myself and it would be nice to fit an opera in.


You have 3 a year in Gozo, 2 in October, and this one in April. These are held in two big unsophisticated halls almost across the street from each other, owned by the local Philharmonic Societies. They import the primary singers from elsewhere in Europe (quality can vary) and the rest of the cast/orchestra/production is home grown. The productions, constructed by local volunteers, are generally excellent, and traditional in style. For example the upcoming Norma will feature a recreation of Gozo's prehistoric Ggantija temples.

Valletta can only guarantee only 1 opera annually and that's in March. It's a small and historic theatre. Currently they're working through Mozart/Da Ponte, so next year it'll be Cosi Fan Tutte. These productions are modern and not so good.

The audiences in Malta are rather badly behaved (phones, talking, late-comers), so if that bothers you, best to take a chill pill in advance!

For all these operas there are other events (concerts and lectures) to make it worth lingering a few days.

Frankly, the best thing about opera in Malta is the weather and the historic surroundings. There's a one hour German documentary about Gozo opera. Not on YouTube but on an arts platform I think. Well worth watching that!


----------



## Taplow

Don Fatale said:


> You have 3 a year in Gozo, 2 in October, and this one in April. These are held in two big unsophisticated halls almost across the street from each other, owned by the local Philharmonic Societies.


From Wikipedia ...



> Gozo has two opera houses. Astra and Aurora are owned by rival band clubs that both trace their founding to 1863. For over a century they have been one-upping each other in everything from musical performances to feast-day celebrations. Once, when Aurora heard rumors that Astra planned to bring a horse onstage during a performance of Aida, the competing house-which was presenting its own Aida-secretly cast two horses. Some locals on the island compare the rivalry to an arms race.


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Pugg

Saturday 14th April Luisa Miller (Verdi) 
Metropolitan opera in the cinema.


----------



## Taplow

Saturday 7th April - *Macbeth*
Bayerische Staatsoper

Simon Keenlyside
Roberto Tagliavini
Anna Smirnova
Miriam Clark
Joseph Calleja

Conductor: Pinchas Steinberg
Director: Martin Kušej


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> Saturday 14th April Luisa Miller (Verdi)
> Metropolitan opera in the cinema.


Very nice. Hope it's good!


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Very nice. Hope it's good!


I've just checked, only the subscribers are coming, half empty house .


----------



## Pugg

Cendrillon (Massenet) 28th April , alas the last one this Met season.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Cendrillon (Massenet) 28th April , alas the last one this Met season.


It looks good from previews. Hope to see it too grandchildren permitting!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> It looks good from previews. Hope to see it too grandchildren permitting!


The London season looks good next year, I even take Netrebko in the Forza, unless Kaufmann is sick.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'll be attending this afternoon:


----------



## mountmccabe

Fritz Kobus said:


> I'll be attending this afternoon:


I'm interested to hear what you think! I am seeing their performance here on Friday.


----------



## SixFootScowl

mountmccabe said:


> I'm interested to hear what you think! I am seeing their performance here on Friday.


It was an awesome experience. I am afraid I did not know the opera that well, and so the ending was rather a surprise with the Bacchus revelery. The Bacchus part was historically missing from the music but in the libretto, and the program notes indicate that this performance includes Apollo's Fire's own reconstruction of the lost Bacchanale ending." The performance was wonderful, the singing quite good. There were a few props and some level of costume as well as a bit of ballet. The screen behind the setup had projections of beautiful scenes that were appropriate to the opera. When Orfeo went into the underworld they turned the house light all the way off. You will enjoy it very much. It ran about two and a quarter hours including intermission.

EDIT: I should add that I saw the concert version of Handel's Ariodante last year and totally forgot I had seen a Baroque opera because this Monteverdi opera was so different. It is one of the earliest operas ever, and the first successful opera. The program discussed how Monteverdi pretty much tried to recreate Greek drama/tragedy, which scholars believe was done with singing or chanting of the lines.


----------



## mountmccabe

Sounds wonderful! I'm really looking forward to it.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## SixFootScowl

mountmccabe said:


> Sounds wonderful! I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> Thanks for the report!


You may want to check out another thread where we have half-a-dozen posts on the topic of the different endings of L'Orfeo.


----------



## mountmccabe

Yeah, I saw that. I have already read the program for the performance I'm seeing on Friday; but before that I didn't know they were using the libretto ending. I'm glad for the opportunity to see an alternate ending, and I'm quite interested to see how it works!


----------



## SixFootScowl

mountmccabe said:


> Yeah, I saw that. I have already read the program for the performance I'm seeing on Friday; but before that I didn't know they were using the libretto ending. *I'm glad for the opportunity to see an alternate ending*, and I'm quite interested to see how it works!


Agree! The ending works quite well. The tenor gets knocked down and thrown down, so has to be fairly acrobatic. You will certainly enjoy it!


----------



## Annied

Taplow said:


> Oh, you will love Mefistofele. I saw this production in 2015, also with Calleja (first time hearing him live), and René Pape as Mefistofele. It's thrilling, dark, and funny.
> 
> I have the 7th bookmarked in my calendar.


You were right. I enjoyed it very much. The staging works much better when you're actually there than it does watching it on a DVD. Along with Calleja, who never disappoints as far as I'm concerned, I was also very impressed by Erwin Schrott.


----------



## Taplow

Monday, May 7th: Donizetti's *Lucrezia Borgia* with Edita Gruberova. Thrilled ... can't wait!


----------



## Rogerx

Taplow said:


> Monday, May 7th: Donizetti's *Lucrezia Borgia* with Edita Gruberova. Thrilled ... can't wait!


At 71 years old? One has to know when it's time to go before they trow you out .


----------



## Sauvee

Going to see a live opera for the first time on May 9th; Don Quichotte with Ferruccio Furlanetto.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> At 71 years old? One has to know when it's time to go before they trow you out .


Mariella Devia just made two Roberto Devereux DVDs around about the same age. Of course, there the queen is supposed to be getting on in age I think.


----------



## Taplow

Sauvee said:


> Going to see a live opera for the first time on May 9th; Don Quichotte with Ferruccio Furlanetto.


One of my favourite operas. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Thomyum2

Thinking of getting tickets to the US premiere of Nico Muhly's 'Marnie' this fall at the Met in NY. Did anyone see it in Europe, or see his first opera 'Two Boys', and have any thoughts or advice to share?


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

My mom's visiting NYC so I'm taking her to see Lucia di Lammermoor at the Met.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Today I started a trip through Italy, I will be seeing these performances:
May 6, Parma: Tosca (Teatro Regio)
May 8, Bologna: I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Teatro Comunale)
May 10, Milan: Francesca da Rimini (La Scala)
May 11, Venice: La Traviata (La Fenice, the birthplace of Traviata)
May 13, Venice: Norma (La Fenice)


----------



## Don Fatale

Dongiovanni said:


> Today I started a trip through Italy, I will be seeing these performances:
> May 6, Parma: Tosca (Teatro Regio)
> May 8, Bologna: I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Teatro Comunale)
> May 10, Milan: Francesca da Rimini (La Scala)
> May 11, Venice: La Traviata (La Fenice, the birthplace of Traviata)
> May 13, Venice: Norma (La Fenice)


What a fantastic trip! I hope I can get to see Francesca da Rimini at some point. Perfect time to be in Venice too.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> What a fantastic trip! I hope I can get to see Francesca da Rimini at some point. Perfect time to be in Venice too.


Francesca da Rimini (by Zandonai, the story has been set to opera by many other composers) is also new to me and I prepared as usual by listening to the music, which is very interesting. It is heavy on orchestration, and to me sounds very demanding on the singers.

Yesterday's Tosca was OK but not great. The showstopper was 'e lucevan le stelle' in which the tenor was very convincing. Awkward to stop here, but the conductor picked up where he left quite well, almost looked like we were getting an encore. Tosca was good, too bad the 'vissi d'arte' was underwhelming. Scarpia was disappointing. Simple production on probably a low budget, but very effective.


----------



## Annied

Taplow said:


> Monday, May 7th: Donizetti's *Lucrezia Borgia* with Edita Gruberova. Thrilled ... can't wait!


Did it live up to expectations?


----------



## Taplow

Annied said:


> Did it live up to expectations?


Fantastic! I might have preferred a few different choices in the staging, but over all (and especially musically) it was a wonderful evening. La Gruberova was in fine form as Lucrezia. She is still able to thrill even in advanced years, and her voice, while perhaps no longer divine, still exudes a honeyed beauty over which she has fine control. My first time seeing Juan Diego Flórez, too. I don't mind saying that I very much look forward to seeing/hearing him again! A more serious role (Gennaro) than what I guess he is generally known for, but he was perfect for it in every way.

And to answer another poster ...



Rogerx said:


> At 71 years old? One has to know when it's time to go before they trow you out .


Her voice can still fill an auditorium even at a pianissimo, and fill my heart with joy ... and to me, that is really all that matters.


----------



## Rogerx

> Her voice can still fill an auditorium even at a pianissimo, and fill my heart with joy ... and to me, that is really all that matters.


Good on you, your own satisfaction that's all that counting.
( and I am bloody serious)


----------



## Don Fatale

Saturday 12th I'm in Sheffield, UK (not a usual haunt, just stopping over on my 700 mile drive) for English Touring Opera's Il Tabarro and Gianni Schicchi.

It's only two-thirds of Il Trittico, but it's actually still longer than many well known operas.


----------



## Rogerx

Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky) in a encore from the met with Fleming in July.
Them nothing till the new season starts with Aida. Not going to Antwerp, been there, done that.


----------



## cougarjuno

Cendrillon tonight May 11 at the Metropolitan Opera


----------



## Taplow

Tuesday 15th ... Schreker's *Die Gezeichneten*.


----------



## Sloe

Mistake 15 characters.


----------



## Sloe

cougarjuno said:


> Cendrillon tonight May 11 at the Metropolitan Opera


I heard it on the radio today.


----------



## Rogerx

Sloe said:


> I heard it on the radio today.


Did DiDonate sung this reprise?


----------



## Sloe

Rogerx said:


> Did DiDonate sung this reprise?


Yes or at least what they said


----------



## perempe

I heard excerpts from Pelléas and Mélisande yesterday in Miskolc. (I expected to hear the whole.)

I'll see Ernani tomorrow and Norma on Friday. (they are both guest performances in Erkel Theatre.)
---
June's Götterdämmerung concert has been canceled. they'll play Best of Ring instead. a major dissapointment for me!


----------



## huntsman

Next one will be Cendrillon, by Massanet, with Joyce Di Donato.


----------



## Taplow

*Aus einem Totenhaus*
(From the House of the Dead)
Janáček

Monday 21st.


----------



## Don Fatale

Just got my ticket for: 
Covent Garden, 10th June, Lohengrin
I can't help myself, I love this opera.

Conductor - Andris Nelsons
Director - David Alden
Lohengrin - Klaus Florian Vogt
Elsa von Brabant - Jennifer Davis
Ortrud - Christine Goerke


----------



## mountmccabe

Next up for me is the Ring. I am seeing San Francisco Opera's performances of Wagner's Ring Cycle. The first cycle starts Tuesday, June 12.

I am also seeing the third cycle, starting June 26.

As the SFO Chorus doesn't have much to do for a Ring Cycle summer festival the company has prepared a Wagner Chorus Concert featuring a program of choruses from other Wagner operas plus several from Carl Maria von Weber (my Spotify playlist). I am seeing this concert during the second cycle (which I am not attending).

And, just to pack in more, I am also seeing San Francisco Symphony's performance of Boris Godunov (that also keeps their chorus busy!). They are performing mostly the 1869 original version, but it may be some sort of hybrid. I am seeing this in between _Die Walküre_ and _Siegfried_.

It all makes for a busy month!


----------



## huntsman

Sadly,

No more opera for us poor South Africans, as the Met in HD range in our cinemas came to an end with Cendrillon (Massenet) last week, and there is nothing until October...!

Woe!

As for live opera, we've had one (Carmen) in two years, so that's no real option...:devil:


----------



## Winslow

Thankful to live so close to the Met, next is La Boheme.


----------



## ldiat

well 6 at the LA opera '18-'19 4 i would love to attend DON CARLO-HANSEL AND GRETEL-THE CLEMENCY OF TITUS and LA TRAVIATA. the other 2 i do not know SATYAGRAHA AND El Gato Montés: The Wildcat.


----------



## mountmccabe

The _Satyagraha_ that LA Opera is doing is the production previously seen at ENO and the Metropolitan Opera. There was a Met Live in HD broadcast in 2011.






I saw a performance in the house in NYC in 2011; I would love to be able to make it to Los Angeles to see it again.

Incidentally I'd also love to see that _Don Carlo_; I might trying to plan a trip if the performances with Ferruccio Furlanetto as King Philip were later in the run such that I could see both him in _Don Carlo_ and _Soldier Songs_.


----------



## Marinera

ldiat said:


> well 6 at the LA opera '18-'19 4 i would love to attend DON CARLO-HANSEL AND GRETEL-THE CLEMENCY OF TITUS and LA TRAVIATA. the other 2 i do not know SATYAGRAHA AND El Gato Montés: The Wildcat.


Few years ago I made a mistake of attending Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel without listening to it at home first. Performers were good, production ok (in Covent Garden, and I think I complained about the balcony seating somewhere on TC already, perhaps immaterial if one's determined enough) but I found the music a bit dull and underwhelming. Time passed slower than molasses, couldn't wait to leave. The only production of anything I've ever attended that I felt I had to leave after the first act or be bored to death. Although many opera goers seemed to like it from the comments I'd overheard while leaving. Later I wondered if perhaps there was something better in the next acts, so I watched the same performance online couple of years later, and I didn't hear anything that would've made me regret not staying for the rest of the performance.

Satyagraha on the other hand I could watch all day. Stunning visuals and music, overall mesmeric effect


----------



## Taplow

Looking forward to the 2018-2019 season:

Agrippina
Fanciulla del West
Bartered Bride
Salome
Mavra
Eugene Onegin
Iolanta
Otello
Meistersinger
Parsifal


----------



## Don Fatale

Taplow said:


> Looking forward to the 2018-2019 season:
> 
> Agrippina
> Fanciulla del West
> Bartered Bride
> Salome
> Mavra
> Eugene Onegin
> Iolanta
> Otello
> Meistersinger
> Parsifal


Who is singing in Iolanta?


----------



## Taplow

Don Fatale said:


> Who is singing in Iolanta?


König René: Markus Suihkonen
Robert: Boris Prýgl
Vaudémont: Long Long
Ibn-Hakia: Oğulcan Yılmaz
Almerik: Caspar Singh
Bertrand: Oleg Davydov
Iolanta: Anaïs Mejías
Martha: Noa Beinart
Brigitta: Anna El-Khashem
Laura: Natalia Kutateladze


----------



## InferiorTromboner

Next opera for me is my first prom of the season seeing Pelleas et Melisande. It's only semi-staged but the proms never disappoint me and the Albert Hall is such a great venue in my opinion. Also got myself a ticket to see ENO's revival of Akhnaten next year as a (very) early birthday present which is probably the most excited I've been for a show in a long long time!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Lohengrin at the Antwerp opera (Belgium) in october.
(It's the same production as seen in Covent Garden, earlier this year)


----------



## perempe

these are the performances I booked in Erkel Theatre for the next season:
Carmina Burana (ballet)
Fanciulla del West (premiere)
Giselle (ballet)
Lucia di Lammermoor
Garanča concert
The Fountain of Bakhchisarai (ballet)
Yoncheva concert
La Gioconda (premiere)


I might go to Traviata (matinee)/Porgy and Bess in April (on the same day).


----------



## Taplow

*Orlando Paladino* at the Prinzregententheater
Ivor Bolton conducting

Angelica: Adela Zaharia
Rodomonte: Edwin Crossley-Mercer
Orlando: Mathias Vidal
Medoro: Dovlet Nurgeldiyev
Licone: Guy de Mey
Eurilla: Elena Sancho Pereg
Pasquale: David Portillo
Alcina: Tara Erraught
Caronte: François Lis


----------



## Weird Heather

My mother and I just bought tickets to the San Diego Opera for next season. As one would expect, they are performing some old warhorses: The Marriage of Figaro (Oct. 28), Rigoletto (Feb. 10), and Carmen (Apr. 7). I like these operas, and I am looking forward to seeing them live. I would imagine that the stagings will be very traditional; full-blown Regietheater productions are rare in the United States. (I'm probably about the only person around here who actually likes Regietheater, but the traditional stagings are fine too.)

I might also try to check out something from the Los Angeles Opera, the San Diego Opera's Detour series, or one of the nearby universities next season; although I like the old warhorses, it would be nice to see something more modern or off-the-beaten-path as well.


----------



## Taplow

*Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*
Bayerische Staatsoper, 23.09
Wolfgang Koch as Hans Sachs

My first live Meistersinger.


----------



## Don Fatale

Les Troyens
Wiener Staatsoper
Sunday October 21st.

Been to Vienna and the house before (quite a few years ago), but this is my first ever Les Troyens, and first for many of these singers.

Conductor Alain Altinoglu
Director David McVicar
Sets Es Devlin
Costumes Moritz Junge
Lighting Wolfgang Göbbel
Choreographer Lynne Page
~
Enée Brandon Jovanovich
Chorèbe Adam Plachetka
Panthée Peter Kellner
Narbal Jongmin Park
Iopas Paolo Fanale
Ascagne Rachel Frenkel
Cassandre Anna Caterina Antonacci
Didon Joyce DiDonato
Anna Margarita Gritskova

I've been pondering this for a while, and after an evening out drinking I got home and pushed that button to grab the last affordable ticket. Now I'll try to make a 5 night opera trip around it. Probably Prague and Vienna, and onto Budapest.


----------



## The Conte

The McVicar Troyens is superb and that looks a great cast. My next opera = Rossini's Adina.


----------



## Bonetan

Taplow said:


> *Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*
> Bayerische Staatsoper, 23.09
> Wolfgang Koch as Hans Sachs
> 
> My first live Meistersinger.


I'll be very interested in hearing your thoughts on this...


----------



## DavidA

I will be going to opera broadcasts at the cinema next season but I certainly will not be going to the opera house itself. It is extremely expensive and the chances are the production will be in the hands of a regietheatre idiot of a director who is intent on giving us his own 'vision' rather than the composer's. Sad, but I am not willing to spend the money on such a chancy business any longer.


----------



## mountmccabe

San Francisco Opera's season starts in a couple weeks. My schedule for the fall:

September 11 - Roberto Devereux
September 16 - Cavalleria rusticana/Pagliacci
October 11 - Tosca
October 16 - Arabella
December 4 - It's a Wonderful Life

I have one other opera scheduled for during that period:
November 14 - Les mamelles de Tirésias put on by the San Francisco Conservatory of Music

I have not seen any of these six operas in the house before. I haven't listened to the recording of the new Jake Heggie yet, but I've heard all of the others (and seen them on video).


----------



## Don Fatale

mountmccabe said:


> San Francisco Opera's season starts in a couple weeks. My schedule for the fall:
> 
> September 11 - Roberto Devereux
> September 16 - Cavalleria rusticana/Pagliacci
> October 11 - Tosca
> October 16 - Arabella
> December 4 - It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> I have one other opera scheduled for during that period:
> November 14 - Les mamelles de Tirésias put on by the San Francisco Conservatory of Music
> 
> I have not seen any of these six operas in the house before. I haven't listened to the recording of the new Jake Heggie yet, but I've heard all of the others (and seen them on video).


That's a good autumn season. Quite varied. I love a good Cav & Pag. I'm relocating to Budapest for the winter, but with impeccable timing the Hungarian State Opera is relocating to New York while the main opera house is closed for refurbishment. Nonetheless I'll get performances of Fanciulla, Boheme and Magic Flute in Nov/Dec, together with a lot of classical concerts. Also have a weekend jaunt to Vienna for Les Troyens & Elektra while I'm staying in Budapest.


----------



## Bonetan

mountmccabe said:


> San Francisco Opera's season starts in a couple weeks. My schedule for the fall:
> 
> September 11 - Roberto Devereux
> September 16 - Cavalleria rusticana/Pagliacci
> October 11 - Tosca
> October 16 - Arabella
> December 4 - It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> I have one other opera scheduled for during that period:
> November 14 - Les mamelles de Tirésias put on by the San Francisco Conservatory of Music
> 
> I have not seen any of these six operas in the house before. I haven't listened to the recording of the new Jake Heggie yet, but I've heard all of the others (and seen them on video).


Cool! Do you know who will be singing Scarpia & Mandryka off the top of your head?


----------



## mountmccabe

Bonetan said:


> Cool! Do you know who will be singing Scarpia & Mandryka off the top of your head?


Not off the top of my head but it was easy for me to look them up. Scarpia is Scott Hendricks who I do not know, and Mandryka is Brian Mulligan, who had sung around here a good deal (such as Donner and Gunther in the Ring).

The best cast of the fall is the Donizetti with Sondra Radvonovsky, Russell Thomas, and Jamie Barton in the lead roles.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Don Fatale said:


> Les Troyens
> Wiener Staatsoper
> Sunday October 21st.
> 
> Been to Vienna and the house before (quite a few years ago), but this is my first ever Les Troyens, and first for many of these singers.
> 
> Conductor Alain Altinoglu
> Director David McVicar
> Sets Es Devlin
> Costumes Moritz Junge
> Lighting Wolfgang Göbbel
> Choreographer Lynne Page
> ~
> Enée Brandon Jovanovich
> Chorèbe Adam Plachetka
> Panthée Peter Kellner
> Narbal Jongmin Park
> Iopas Paolo Fanale
> Ascagne Rachel Frenkel
> Cassandre Anna Caterina Antonacci
> Didon Joyce DiDonato
> Anna Margarita Gritskova
> 
> I've been pondering this for a while, and after an evening out drinking I got home and pushed that button to grab the last affordable ticket. Now I'll try to make a 5 night opera trip around it. Probably Prague and Vienna, and onto Budapest.


DiDonato's an excellent Didon. Have you heard John Nelson's recording?


----------



## Winslow

La Boheme, at the Metropolitan Opera House


----------



## mountmccabe

Surprise, I'm seeing a _Tristan und Isolde_ on Sunday. It will be performed in concert at Herbst Theater.

This is the initial performance put on by the Claude Heater Foundation. (He is from Oakland).

Roy Cornelius Smith (Tristan)
Juyeon Song (Isolde)
Tamara Gallo (Brangäne)
Philip Skinner (King Marke)
Alex Boyer (Melot)
Geoffrey Di Giorgio (Kurwenal)

Jonathan Khuner conducts a full orchestra.

I don't really know the main cast (though Philip Skinner and Alex Boyer are local so I've seen them frequently) but I'm looking forward to seeing what they can pull off in this intimate theater.


----------



## Bonetan

mountmccabe said:


> Surprise, I'm seeing a _Tristan und Isolde_ on Sunday. It will be performed in concert at Herbst Theater.
> 
> This is the initial performance put on by the Claude Heater Foundation. (He is from Oakland).
> 
> Roy Cornelius Smith (Tristan)
> Juyeon Song (Isolde)
> Tamara Gallo (Brangäne)
> Philip Skinner (King Marke)
> Alex Boyer (Melot)
> Geoffrey Di Giorgio (Kurwenal)
> 
> Jonathan Khuner conducts a full orchestra.
> 
> I don't really know the main cast (though Philip Skinner and Alex Boyer are local so I've seen them frequently) but I'm looking forward to seeing what they can pull off in this intimate theater.


How was the performance?? Mr. Khuner & Mr. Di Giorgio are friends, but hold nothing back in your review!


----------



## Guest

Just confirmed tickets to go see Jenufa at Bayerische Staatsoper in November. Before that, seeing Meistersinger at home in Melbourne.


----------



## Guest

Bonetan said:


> I'll be very interested in hearing your thoughts on this...


My girlfriend has seen this production and she says it is really good. The characterisation of Beckmesser is much more rounded and evokes much more sympathy than other versions of Beckmesser presented on the stage.


----------



## Rogerx

Aida from the Met with Netrebko .


----------



## Taplow

shirime said:


> Just confirmed tickets to go see Jenufa at Bayerische Staatsoper in November. Before that, seeing Meistersinger at home in Melbourne.


You will love this! Get in touch if you want to catch up for a beer. I've got Onegin and Otello pegged for November.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> You will love this! Get in touch if you want to catch up for a beer. I've got Onegin and Otello pegged for November.


My girlfriend and I didn't manage to get tickets to Otello, but that would be great to see! It'd be fun to meet up, I reckon.


----------



## Taplow

shirime said:


> My girlfriend and I didn't manage to get tickets to Otello, but that would be great to see! It'd be fun to meet up, I reckon.


You may still be able to get tix for Otello. I know the November performances say "Ausverkauft" (sold out) ... but keep checking daily after September 23 or 28. Quite often I've noticed one or two seats become available even for sold out shows for some reason. I've gotten many tickets this way.


----------



## The Conte

My next opera?

The biggey... Der Ring!

Can't wait!

N.


----------



## Don Fatale

Oct 20 Budapest, Trouble in Tahiti
Oct 21 Vienna, Les Troyens
Oct 22 Vienna, Elektra, will try for the Stehplatz.
Oct 23 Bratislava, Don Carlos


----------



## Bonetan

Don Fatale said:


> Oct 20 Budapest, Trouble in Tahiti
> Oct 21 Vienna, Les Troyens
> Oct 22 Vienna, Elektra, will try for the Stehplatz.
> Oct 23 Bratislava, Don Carlos


Who's singing Elektra??


----------



## Don Fatale

Bonetan said:


> Who's singing Elektra??


Lise Lindstrom. It's one of her main roles. I haven't seen here before.


----------



## sharkeysnight

Bought tickets for the Canadian Opera Company's productions of Eugene Onegin and Hadrian the other day. I've seen Eugene Onegin via Met On Demand, but I can't wait to see it live, particularly in this version. Hadrian is also very exciting - Wainwright penned one of my favorite pieces of musical theater ever (his collab with Robert Wilson on the Shakespeare Sonnets), and the bits that have come out sound terrific.


----------



## Don Fatale

sharkeysnight said:


> Bought tickets for the Canadian Opera Company's productions of Eugene Onegin and Hadrian the other day. I've seen Eugene Onegin via Met On Demand, but I can't wait to see it live, particularly in this version. Hadrian is also very exciting - Wainwright penned one of my favorite pieces of musical theater ever (his collab with Robert Wilson on the Shakespeare Sonnets), and the bits that have come out sound terrific.


Rufus Wainwright has great talent as a songwriter and performer even though the pop mass market alway eluded him. He's a geniune creative with a long-time love for 19th c. opera. Now it's time to find out if he's really got what it takes to be a great opera composer. I certainly wish him success. Hope you enjoy Hadrian, and Onegin too!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> I've been pondering this for a while, and after an evening out drinking I got home and pushed that button to grab the last affordable ticket.


Yeah I recognize those moments  Never regretted any of them !


----------



## Dongiovanni

Travelling for busines soon and stopping over at New York ! Going for Aida with Trebs on Sep 26 and Boheme on Sep 25. Was in doubt about the Boheme because Trifonov is playing the same evening with the NY Phil...


----------



## Winslow

La Boheme, next week. Il Trittico on Black Friday, and La Traviata after Christmas.


----------



## The Conte

The Conte said:


> My next opera?
> 
> The biggey... Der Ring!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> N.


I've realised I had this wrong. The _next_ one is actually Les Hugenots in Paris. Then comes the Ring.

The superb cast: Hymel, Jaho and Damrau has had a last minute upgrade, Lisette Oropesa replaces Damrau.

Can't wait!

N.


----------



## ldiat

don carlo Santa Monica pier on the big screen. free! live at the LA opera. 6 pm start... wine bar.(they serve hard stuff also) this sat. 9/22


----------



## Sieglinde

Hopefully, I masnadieri (unfortunately in German) at the Volksoper. I gave my Not An Opera Person mom the choice between this and a 5-act French Don Carlos XD. Unless I find a fellow opera fan near my location with a car, she's coming.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have tickets for Handel's Alcina next March and plan to buy tickets to Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel for next April.


----------



## DavidA

Aida being broadcast tonight from the Met


----------



## Barelytenor

I'm debating whether to attend Aïda at my local cinema today with La Trebyanka. She is not close to the top of Verdi sopranos I would name, and I thoroughly detest Alexanders Antonenko yelling his way at forte through everything I've ever heard him sing. But I would like to hear Quinn Kelsey as Amonasro, and the big tunes and crowd scenes are fun. Plus it gives me a chance to reminisce about the Aïda in which I was a spear-carrier/chorister, Dallas Opera many moons ago with Gilda Cruz-Romo (God, speaking of the late, great Caballé today, Gilda also had the most incredible ravishing pianissimi) and Marilyn Horne in her very capable role as dramatic mezzo Amneris. James McCracken was past his prime and sang flat a lot as Radames, but the Aïda-Amneris scenes were scary as hell.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Barelytenor

Well, I went. I just really don't like Netrebko's voice. In the middle and bottom there is a cloudy, misty, hooty, dark chocolate quality rather than the purity one would like to hear, which only comes out when she goes above the staff (and not too far, please). Antonenko's voice has a distinct "beat," a wobble, so that many times when he ascends a step, it sounds like a minor third, and when he ascends a half step, it sounds like a whole step. Both his voice and Netrebko's sound like they are constantly wound so tight for high notes that the entire rest of the voice suffers. Some of their forte unison (octaves) passages, for example in the concluding tomb duet, were actively painful where they mismatched pitches. Netrebko also seemed to be having some breath problems, running out of air at the end of "O patria mia" and a couple of other exposed places.

There. I've said it. On the plus side, Netrebko's acting was decent and involved. Antonenko made no pretense of acting whatsoever. In the Act III betrayal scene, when he sings something like "No man has ever loved god or mortal like I love you," he could have been ordering a hot dog for all the pathos he projected.

The Met chorus was absolutely splendid, and the conducting keep things moving apace, thank God. *Georgian mezzo soprano Anita Rachvelishvili absolutely stole the show among the principals,* with convincing acting, excellent musicality, a voice that was completely capable from piano to forte, ringing high notes (on pitch), and an awesome chest voice that she was unafraid to employ when called for. Quinn Kelsey was extremely engaging as Amonasro (I look forward to seeing him sing Germont later in the season ... but with Netrebko as Traviata, I may stay home; It Is Enough. The season previews of Live From the Met in HD even made a point of saying that Her Nebs has now sung in more such productions than any other principal singer. My Lord, can't they find a soprano more suited to these roles? I don't care if she weighs 400 pounds, she should be able to SING!). Ryan Speedo Green was memorable as King of the Egpyptians. And the ballets were great, an essential part of this grand Verdi opera.

It was a rewarding day for the music and for the performance of Mme. Rachvelishvili and Mssrs. Green and Kelsey, as well as the Met chorus and orchestra. But the only reason I stayed for the final duet was to hear a bit more of the mezzo's chest voice.

My opinions are strictly my own. Your mileage may vary.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Guest

recently confirmed I will be seeing Otello as well when I am in Munich


----------



## Barelytenor

shirime said:


> recently confirmed I will be seeing Otello as well when I am in Munich


Who is singing the lead roles? Love Munich, went to the Staatsoper back in 2001 and saw a great _Trovatore_ there.

Kind regards, :tiphat:


----------



## Prinzessin Salome

Tristan und Isolde in Paris


----------



## damianjb1

I live in Brisbane, Australia so we don't get much choice here. But I'll be seeing a local production of Don Giovanni in 2 weeks and then I'll be heading down to Melbourne to see Meistersinger. I'm _extremely_ excited about that!!


----------



## The Conte

Rheingold tonight, my next Ring adventure is only a few hours away.

N.


----------



## DavidA

The Conte said:


> Rheingold tonight, my next Ring adventure is only a few hours away.
> 
> N.


Give our love to the Rhinemaidens!


----------



## Bonetan

Barelytenor said:


> Well, I went. I just really don't like Netrebko's voice. In the middle and bottom there is a cloudy, misty, hooty, dark chocolate quality rather than the purity one would like to hear, which only comes out when she goes above the staff (and not too far, please). Antonenko's voice has a distinct "beat," a wobble, so that many times when he ascends a step, it sounds like a minor third, and when he ascends a half step, it sounds like a whole step. Both his voice and Netrebko's sound like they are constantly wound so tight for high notes that the entire rest of the voice suffers. Some of their forte unison (octaves) passages, for example in the concluding tomb duet, were actively painful where they mismatched pitches. Netrebko also seemed to be having some breath problems, running out of air at the end of "O patria mia" and a couple of other exposed places.
> 
> There. I've said it. On the plus side, Netrebko's acting was decent and involved. Antonenko made no pretense of acting whatsoever. In the Act III betrayal scene, when he sings something like "No man has ever loved god or mortal like I love you," he could have been ordering a hot dog for all the pathos he projected.
> 
> The Met chorus was absolutely splendid, and the conducting keep things moving apace, thank God. *Georgian mezzo soprano Anita Rachvelishvili absolutely stole the show among the principals,* with convincing acting, excellent musicality, a voice that was completely capable from piano to forte, ringing high notes (on pitch), and an awesome chest voice that she was unafraid to employ when called for. Quinn Kelsey was extremely engaging as Amonasro (I look forward to seeing him sing Germont later in the season ... but with Netrebko as Traviata, I may stay home; It Is Enough. The season previews of Live From the Met in HD even made a point of saying that Her Nebs has now sung in more such productions than any other principal singer. My Lord, can't they find a soprano more suited to these roles? I don't care if she weighs 400 pounds, she should be able to SING!). Ryan Speedo Green was memorable as King of the Egpyptians. And the ballets were great, an essential part of this grand Verdi opera.
> 
> It was a rewarding day for the music and for the performance of Mme. Rachvelishvili and Mssrs. Green and Kelsey, as well as the Met chorus and orchestra. But the only reason I stayed for the final duet was to hear a bit more of the mezzo's chest voice.
> 
> My opinions are strictly my own. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


Great review! Thanks George!!


----------



## Guest

Barelytenor said:


> Who is singing the lead roles? Love Munich, went to the Staatsoper back in 2001 and saw a great _Trovatore_ there.
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:


Anja Harteros is in it! I am really really looking forward to seeing her sing. She is fantastic. Kaufmann is also in it, but unfortunately it's getting rarer and rarer to hear him sing as well as he used to about fifteen years ago.


----------



## Guest

damianjb1 said:


> I live in Brisbane, Australia so we don't get much choice here. But I'll be seeing a local production of Don Giovanni in 2 weeks and then I'll be heading down to Melbourne to see Meistersinger. I'm _extremely_ excited about that!!


When are you down to see Meistersinger? I'm going to that as well, on the 13th of November.


----------



## Barbebleu

Die Walküre in a live relay from Covent Garden at my local cinema on the 28th of this month. Yay!


----------



## Barelytenor

shirime said:


> Anja Harteros is in it! I am really really looking forward to seeing her sing. She is fantastic. Kaufmann is also in it, but unfortunately it's getting rarer and rarer to hear him sing as well as he used to about fifteen years ago.


Wow! That should be a real treat! I just recently watched / listened to my newly purchased Don Carlo with Kaufmann and Harteros, and they both do a remarkable job in it (as do Matti Salminen and Eric Halfvarson as Filippo II and Il Grande Inquisitoreador :lol.

I hope you have a great time. Please write a review after!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Guest

Barelytenor said:


> Wow! That should be a real treat! I just recently watched / listened to my newly purchased Don Carlo with Kaufmann and Harteros, and they both do a remarkable job in it (as do Matti Salminen and Eric Halfvarson as Filippo II and Il Grande Inquisitoreador :lol.
> 
> I hope you have a great time. Please write a review after!
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


I just might. I'll be seei it four times so I'll be able to compare different nights.


----------



## The Conte

Barbebleu said:


> Die Walküre in a live relay from Covent Garden at my local cinema on the 28th of this month. Yay!


I saw it live last night, wonderful and despite one weak link it's a very strong cast. Act one was disappointing, but the other two acts were much better.

Siegfried on Sunday.

N.


----------



## Don Fatale

Les Troyens in Vienna on Sunday (Jovanovich, DiDonato) my big splurge of the year.

Will be around on Monday night for Elektra. I don't have a ticket, I'm going to try the Stehplatz system. Not sure how it works but I have the day at my disposal for the queueing.


----------



## interestedin

My plans for November:

Lohengrin at Deutsche Oper Berlin
Götterdämmerung at Staatsoper Hamburg
Die tote Stadt at Komische Oper Berlin (with American soprano Sara Jakubiak who impressed me a lot as Heliane earlier this year! :angel


----------



## Guest

shirime said:


> I just might. I'll be seei it four times so I'll be able to compare different nights.


Make that five times.

Also going to see Die Zauberflöte.


----------



## DavidA

Hope to see the broadcast of Puccini's Western from the Met on Saturday. Hope Kaufmann manages to get there!


----------



## Don Fatale

interestedin said:


> My plans for November:
> 
> Lohengrin at Deutsche Oper Berlin
> Götterdämmerung at Staatsoper Hamburg
> Die tote Stadt at Komische Oper Berlin (with American soprano Sara Jakubiak who impressed me a lot as Heliane earlier this year! :angel


Looks like a great program. Hamburg is a comfortable theatre for a long Wagnerian evening.

Do you know if Komische Oper will amplify this? Last thing I saw there was pretty much ruined for me by the unnatural volume. We opera types are so acclimatised by the a natural acoustic that anything else is a shock to the system.


----------



## Winslow

Il Trittico, at the Met, on Black Friday.


----------



## bravenewworld

I just booked three operas for next year:

Salome and Werther for March 2019,

Anna Bolena for July 2019.

Should be good!


----------



## Prometheus W

Would love to see Salome!!...but unfortunately no performances scheduled in my area.

Will be seeing Carmen at the MET on Jan 9th, 2019

And Don Giovanni @ MET on Feb 2nd, 2019... (Have seen it two times previously because it's one of my all time favorites


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Satyagraha at Opera Gent (Belgium) on dec. 2nd.


----------



## Taggart

Off to Snape tomorrow to see English Touring Opera's production Of Handel's Radamisto:


----------



## gardibolt

Going to Chicago Lyric Opera's Siegfried tomorrow night. Very excited.


----------



## Bonetan

I'm going to see Die Walküre & Siegfried this weekend at Staatsoper Hamburg. I'm most excited to hear John Lundgren sing Wotan/Wanderer & Andreas Schager as Siegfried.


----------



## Rogerx

Prinzessin Salome said:


> Tristan und Isolde in Paris


Did you go or did something happens on the way towards the theater.


----------



## waldvogel

Britten’s “The Turn of the Screw” in London. 

Not the one in England, but the next biggest London - the one in Ontario.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

The next opera season in Sante Fe , NM . I want to live there . Of course I may.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

WINTER TOUR

During the holiday season, our artists perform in local churches and auditoriums around the state. The Santa Fe Opera cheer will be headed to a town near you later this year. Admission is free and all are welcome. Seating is on a first-come-first-served basis. Doors open a half hour before each performance. Just one hour long, the concert is a perfect opportunity for families to enjoy beautiful music during the busy holiday season.


2018 Winter Tour schedule and information


Artists: Soprano Shannon Jennings, Tenor Rafael Moras, and Robert Tweten on the piano.



MONDAY, DECEMBER 10 — 7:00 PM
Las Placitas Presbyterian Church, Placitas


TUESDAY, DECEMBER 11 — 6:30 PM
Anderson Museum, Roswell


WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 12 — 7:00 PM
Old San Ysidro Church, Corrales


FRIDAY, DECEMBER 14 — 7:00 PM
Cathedral Basilica of St. Francis de Assisi, Santa Fe


SUNDAY, DECEMBER 16 — 3:00 PM
St. John's Cathedral, Albuquerque


----------



## LorianBartle

The next opera I'm going to see is Tom Cipullo's After Life & Josephine in Denver performed by Opera Colorado. The opera will take place in the Kirkland Museum of Fine & Decorative Art.


----------



## alan davis

Was in Melbourne (from Adelaide) for the weekend. Saw a lovely La Boheme on Friday night and it was great having lots of young people in the audience. But the real reason for the trip was to see Opera Australia's "Die Meistersingers", (for me anyway) one of the greatest creations of Western art. It was really well sung though visually the production I saw in Sydney in 2003 topped it. No complaints though.


----------



## interestedin

Don Fatale said:


> Looks like a great program. Hamburg is a comfortable theatre for a long Wagnerian evening.
> 
> Do you know if Komische Oper will amplify this?


I didn't notice any amplifying.


----------



## Don Fatale

As I'm in Budapest for the winter and with the opera company having returned from New York, I now have operas to see. La Fanciulla yesterday was a disappointment with a modern update production consisting of sewerage pipes. No hint of the old west. I won't revisit, even though Szilvia Ralik is a fine soprano in all senses.

On Friday I'm going to Die Zauberflote, which I believe is a traditional production. I'm not a big fan of this opera, although it has its moments and charms of course.

Next week, a concert featuring Karita Mattila singing the Isolde's Liebestod, along with Beethoven and Strauss. I have a little crush on Karita (we're the same age), so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DriverSeven

I'll be in my favorite seat - front row of the balcony - at the Metropolitan Opera on Dec 18 for La Traviata


----------



## Don Fatale

DriverSeven said:


> I'll be in my favorite seat - front row of the balcony - at the Metropolitan Opera on Dec 18 for La Traviata


Who's singing? The clock production?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## moggi1964

A friend of the family sings professionally so my next FAMILY attended opera will be when he comes to the Europe or if our next trip to the USA coincides with one of his performances.

As for me on my own, Katya Kabanova Opera North in March I think unless there's something on in Vienna over Christmas and I get a surprise present from Santa!


----------



## Dongiovanni

Working on new opera trip, in between some concerts:
March 30: Ariadne auf Naxos, Paris, Théâtre des Champs-Élysées
April 1: Otello, Paris, Bastille
April 2: Don Pasquale, Paris, Garnier
April 5: Forza del Destino, London, ROH
April 6: Tannhauser, Amsterdam, DNO


----------



## Bonetan

Tosca at Oper Stuttgart on the 20th!


----------



## Don Fatale

I have a *La Boheme* on Friday at the Erkel theatre in Budapest. That's it for me. A relatively quiet opera year, but more concerts than normal due to my temporary relocation.


----------



## betterthanfine

Enescu's *Oedipe* on Christmas day at the Dutch National Opera. Can't wait!


----------



## Bonetan

Die Frau Ohne Schatten at Staatsoper Hamburg on the 26th!


----------



## Sangburd

betterthanfine said:


> Enescu's *Oedipe* on Christmas day at the Dutch National Opera. Can't wait!


I saw this one the 21th; it blew me away! Really enjoyed myself, and I hope you like(d) it too! The visuals were extraordinary as well


----------



## jalexis

I am thinking about Evgeni Onegin.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Edit: My apologies, that was 17:30 Hamburg Time (I think they sent me the e-mail ten minutes before it started earlier--I hadn't read my e-mail at that time.) :-(

FREE & LIVE Webstream:_ Die Fledermaus_, from the Elbphilharmonie, Tonight 1 Jan, I think the time is 17:30 New York Time (about an hour from when I am writing this post.

Here's the link:

https://www.elbphilharmonie.de/en/blog/new-years-concert-from-the-elbphilharmonie/205

Here's the Performert List:

*NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester**NDR Chor**Bo Skovhus* Gabriel von Eisenstein*Astrid Kessler *Rosalinde*Adrian Angelico* Prinz Orlofsky*Dovlet Nurgeldiyev* Alfred*Michael Nagy* Dr. Falke*Kresimir Spicer* Dr. Blind*Katharina Konradi *Adele*Markus Butter* Gefängnisdirektor Frank*Caroline Peters *Frosch*Theresa Dlouhy* IdaDirigent *Manfred Honeck*​


----------



## Don Fatale

Where have all the operagoers gone???

Friday 18th Jan 2019
Amleto, by Franco Faccio (1865)
Chemnitz, Germany

This opera had fallen into obscurity until conductor Anthony Barrese gradually brought it back to life starting in 2004. Now getting regular productions. Listening to Opera Southwest's performance on YT it certainly sounds fine to me. Typical late 19c full blooded Italian opera is definitely in my zone. The libretto by Arrigo Boito received special praise at the time of premiere and again in the modern era.

For those that don't know...
Faccio became a key conductor during Verdi's latter era, conducting for example the premiere of Otello, with Boito again the librettist bringing his talent to a Shakespearean work.


----------



## Bonetan

Don Fatale said:


> Where have all the operagoers gone???


Idk but I hope they come back!! TC is a bit too recordingcentric imo.

I'm going to Elektra at Chicago Lyric on February 18th with Nina Stemme in the title role


----------



## mountmccabe

I haven't seen a live opera in over a month! Winter is a slow time here, though there have been a few performances recently and are a few more coming up, but all of operas that don't excite me by small companies that are awkward to travel to from where I live now.

This weekend, though I get to see West Edge Opera's Snapshot. This is the third year they've done this mini-festival of short/in-progress works (four, this year), but the first time I've been able to attend.

After that my next scheduled opera is not until late March with the premiere of _Today It Rains_ by Laura Kaminsky. Opera Parallèle presents this new work on Georgia O'Keeffe.


----------



## DavidA

Having read the reviews of the Roy Operas Queen of Spades I think I'll give it a miss! I don't see the point in spending money to see something that bears little resemblance to what is in Tchaikovsky's libretto.


----------



## JoeSaunders

DavidA said:


> Having read the reviews of the Roy Operas Queen of Spades I think I'll give it a miss! I don't see the point in spending money to see something that bears little resemblance to what is in Tchaikovsky's libretto.


Good shout! I was there for the premier and the whole thing was just bad. The interpretation was predictably misguided and terribly distracting. Duets became trios because Herheim _had _to have Tchaikovsky participating in _every _scene, and not as an idle onlooker - no, he spent most of the time violently air conducting the scene as it went along! It was so heavy handed.

Sadly the lead singers were not up to snuff either. Eva Maria-Westbroek (who had been indisposed during rehearsals apparently) had a rich bottom but her upper register was strained. And, as I had predicted before the show started, Aleksandrs Antonenko was a disaster. I'd heard his Otello broadcast from the MET a while back and he wasn't exactly brilliant back then, but since then his voice has lost any semblance of beauty. Most notes beyond his lower-middle register were _wildly _off pitch, leading to some agonising climaxes. Maybe it was just a bad night for him, since he was replaced in later performances, but I'm not sure vocal fatigue is a sufficient explanation for how persistently off-key his voice was.

The only highlights for me were the singers of the secondary roles. Felicity Palmer gave a dignified last performance of the countess (even if the acting was badly constrained by the production), Stoyanov did Yeletsky's aria justice, and John Lundgren's Tomsky was superb. I'm bitter I didn't get to see him live as Wotan last year, but the broadcast already convinced me of his talent. The mezzo roles were very good also.


----------



## DavidA

JoeSaunders said:


> Good shout! I was there for the premier and the whole thing was just bad. The interpretation was predictably misguided and terribly distracting. Duets became trios because Herheim _had _to have Tchaikovsky participating in _every _scene, and not as an idle onlooker - no, he spent most of the time violently air conducting the scene as it went along! It was so heavy handed.


The question is why opera houses hire these losers to direct? I have (in a very small way) done some direction and with a bit of imagination it is quite possible to give a fresh take on things while sticking to what the composer actually intended. I think the problem with these hacks is they lack real imagination to be subtle with the plot. They of course have massive egos and think their contribution is far more important than the composers. I just cannot understand why a man like Pappano - one of the great conductors of opera these days - goes along with this rubbish. He wouldn't dream of violating the score - so why does he allow the action to be violated in this way?


----------



## JoeSaunders

DavidA said:


> The question is why opera houses hire these losers to direct? I have (in a very small way) done some direction and with a bit of imagination it is quite possible to give a fresh take on things while sticking to what the composer actually intended. I think the problem with these hacks is they lack real imagination to be subtle with the plot. They of course have massive egos and think their contribution is far more important than the composers. I just cannot understand why a man like Pappano - one of the great conductors of opera these days - goes along with this rubbish. He wouldn't dream of violating the score - so why does he allow the action to be violated in this way?


I agree with pretty much all of what you've said. There's no subtlety whatsoever, and rarely any attempt to maintain proper suspension of disbelief, which is essential to an artform as unnaturalistic as opera. It's a good question why so many hold an operatic score as sacrosanct yet stage directions and plot are so easily disregarded.

As an aside it's incredible to me how _basic _some of the silly productions you see these days are - this queen of spades can be summarised as "What if EVERYTHING in this opera was Tchaikovsky crying out for help???". Ditto with other composers, especially Wagner, for whom a lot of productions boil down to "What if [Insert Wagner Opera] can be construed as an allegory of Nazi Germany???" (and yes ROH did this for their Lohengrin last year ).

My own pet theory is that this directorial state of affairs allows opera companies to claim to donators, arts councils, and other funding bodies that they're being innovative (and thus worthy of having money being granted to them) whilst being able to still perform the old repertory which sells tickets. But if this is the case, I'm not sure why it's only started happening in the ~40 years or so and not before. Maybe it's, indirectly, a result of a decline in the popularity of opera? Hard to say. But I don't like it! :lol:


----------



## Don Fatale

Three nights at the opera in 4 days, with a string quartet on the other night.

Thursday 31st January, Budapest
Les Huguenots, Meyerbeer

Saturday 2nd February, and Sunday 3rd February, Budapest
L'Italiana in Algeri, Rossini

The last time I saw the above was the infamous Covent Garden production in the 90's, lots of half naked bathing beauties and beach balls. Some of you might remember. I think the Budapest production is traditional.


----------



## Zofia

Mother & Father are out to see Don Giovani tonight (Staatsoper Unter den Linden). I will go in either next month or the next after I forget when; To see it with Mother most likely.


----------



## DriverSeven

Zofia said:


> Mother & Father are out to see Don Giovani tonight (Staatsoper Unter den Linden). I will go in either next month or the next after I forget when; To see it with Mother most likely.


I saw Don Giovanni at the Met last night and I'm still on cloud nine. I thoroughly enjoyed it. High drama and beautiful music throughout. I picked this performance to hear Rachel Willis-Sorenson as Donna Anna and I was not disappointed.

I was disappointed however with the bad review that the NY Times published of this cast. Maybe the reviewer went on an off-night but lucky for me, everyone was brilliant yesterday. It was thrilling


----------



## ugen64

Planning a vacation to Europe in late May / early June, thinking of flying into Munich, traveling around Poland for the first time, and return from Amsterdam, which would let me see...

May 29 - Bayerische Staatsoper, Munich
Puccini - Il Trittico (de Billy / Westbroek, Jaho, etc.)

June 7 - Teatr Wielki, Warsaw
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (Mariusz Kwiecien)

June 8 - De Nationale, Amsterdam
Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande

Later that month the SF Opera season resumes and I'll probably see each production once (Carmen, Orlando, Rusalka)


----------



## Don Fatale

ugen64 said:


> Planning a vacation to Europe in late May / early June, thinking of flying into Munich, traveling around Poland for the first time, and return from Amsterdam, which would let me see...
> 
> May 29 - Bayerische Staatsoper, Munich
> Puccini - Il Trittico (de Billy / Westbroek, Jaho, etc.)
> 
> June 7 - Teatr Wielki, Warsaw
> Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (Mariusz Kwiecien)
> 
> June 8 - De Nationale, Amsterdam
> Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
> 
> Later that month the SF Opera season resumes and I'll probably see each production once (Carmen, Orlando, Rusalka)


Ideal time to go. Summer weather without summer crowds, and with the opera season still in action.


----------



## mountmccabe

ugen64 said:


> Planning a vacation to Europe in late May / early June, thinking of flying into Munich, traveling around Poland for the first time, and return from Amsterdam, which would let me see...
> 
> May 29 - Bayerische Staatsoper, Munich
> Puccini - Il Trittico (de Billy / Westbroek, Jaho, etc.)
> 
> June 7 - Teatr Wielki, Warsaw
> Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (Mariusz Kwiecien)
> 
> June 8 - De Nationale, Amsterdam
> Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
> 
> Later that month the SF Opera season resumes and I'll probably see each production once (Carmen, Orlando, Rusalka)


That's a great set of operas to see! I am flying to Frankfurt in early May, and including Munich and Stuttgart on that trip.

I live in San Francisco so I'll see their summer operas, too. Counting the final rehearsal, I now have tickets to the first three performances of Rusalka (I'm really excited for that one, can you tell?)


----------



## Dongiovanni

DavidA said:


> The question is why opera houses hire these losers to direct? I have (in a very small way) done some direction and with a bit of imagination it is quite possible to give a fresh take on things while sticking to what the composer actually intended. I think the problem with these hacks is they lack real imagination to be subtle with the plot. They of course have massive egos and think their contribution is far more important than the composers. I just cannot understand why a man like Pappano - one of the great conductors of opera these days - goes along with this rubbish. He wouldn't dream of violating the score - so why does he allow the action to be violated in this way?


Fully agree here. We had this same production in Amsterdam some years ago and I saw it live. Terrible... Yes you wonder why conductors go with this, in Amsterdam it was Maris Jansons conducting, the same question goes for him. There's probably not much they can do about it. I recall a 90-ies documentary on ROH that is on youtube, where a camera was allowed into the presentation session of a new Parsifal production by the director and we see Bernard Haitink completely lost... he is just a little critical towards the director but goes along with the nonsense.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Don Fatale said:


> Where have all the operagoers gone???
> 
> Friday 18th Jan 2019
> Amleto, by Franco Faccio (1865)
> Chemnitz, Germany
> 
> This opera had fallen into obscurity until conductor Anthony Barrese gradually brought it back to life starting in 2004. Now getting regular productions. Listening to Opera Southwest's performance on YT it certainly sounds fine to me. Typical late 19c full blooded Italian opera is definitely in my zone. The libretto by Arrigo Boito received special praise at the time of premiere and again in the modern era.
> 
> For those that don't know...
> Faccio became a key conductor during Verdi's latter era, conducting for example the premiere of Otello, with Boito again the librettist bringing his talent to a Shakespearean work.


Still here and looking forward to some upcoming performances!

March 30: Ariadne auf Naxos, Paris, Théâtre des Champs-Élysées
April 1: Otello, Paris, Bastille
April 2: Don Pasquale, Paris, Garnier
April 5: Forza del Destino, London, ROH
April 6: Tannhauser, Amsterdam, DNO

I may swap the Otello with Le Postillon de Lonjumeau that is in the Opera Comique. THis time I balanced with concerts, that lately have been low. I will see Mahler 7 (Paris), Brahms 3 (Amsterdam), Pokofiev pianoconcerto 2 (London), Beethoven triple concerto (Paris)

June 15: Tosca, London, ROH

Part of Italy vacation:
June 21: I masnadieri, Milan, Scala (Still to get a ticket...)
June 27: Aida, Verona, Arena
June 29: Trovatore, Verona, Arena


----------



## marceliotstein

I'm about to have my first ever run-in with Wagner's Ring cycle - Das Rheingold - at the Met on Thursday. This one should be a breeze. The five-hour ordeals begin after. Feeling excited, with a slight undertone of dread.


----------



## Faramundo

i went to see Otello at Bastille last night with "magic hair" Kurczak and "powerhouse" Alagna : it was dazzling ! a dream evening really. And I was ideally seated at raw 12 next to a gorgeous fortysomething female lawyer in a devastating (home made) dress; what more to ask ?? A suite for lovers in Cyprus ??


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just got home from *Handel's Alcina* an hour ago. The opera was totally awesome! The singing was pretty good and the acting and staging was great. The scenery changed frequently with drop down arches and other props. The Lydia Mendelssohn Theatre is small with the stage width of 30 feet (Proscenium arch width - 29'-11"). I was at the very back, probably about 75 feet from the stage, and had a view similar to this but less crowded:









Conductor: *Stephanie Rhodes Russell*
Alcina: Rose Mannino (grad student, DMA Vocal Perf.)
Ruggiero: Andrew Lipian (grad student, MM Vocal Perf.)
Morgana: Francesca Napolitano (senior, BM Vocal Perf.)
Oronte: Nicholas Music (grad student, MM Vocal Perf.)
Bradamante: Madison Montambault (grad student, MM Vocal Perf.)
Melisso: Alan Williams (grad student, MM Vocal Perf.)
Oberto: Catherine Moss (junior, BM Vocal Perf.)

My favorite singers of the night were Morgana and Melisso. But all were pretty good. Ruggiero was a countertenor, which I don't care for, but I must say he sang quite well and gave a very lively and powerful performance. Had I gone Thursday or Saturday evening, Ruggiero would have been an alto as they had a different cast Thursday and Saturday from that for Friday and Sunday. If I had time I would go back tomorrow and see it again with the different cast (or even the same cast--it was THAT good!).


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Bear in mind these are all at the cinema

April 2nd: La forza del destino, ROH
April 30th: Faust, ROH
May 15th: Dialogues des Carmelites, Met 

July 21st: Le nozze di Figaro, ROH (This will be in house, for my 18th)


----------



## JoeSaunders

^I can't wait for the La Forza broadcast tomorrow, I'll probably do a little write up here once I've taken it in. I've not seen the opera before so it'll be nice to go in without any prior impressions. And the cast is really quite something!


----------



## mountmccabe

Next week I get to hear _Saul_, Händel's oratorio, performed by Philharmonia Baroque.

That's all for me until early May when I go to Germany for an opera trip (previously discussed in a different thread) where I get to see _Die Walküre_ in Frankfurt, _Tannhäuser_ in Munich, _Iphigenie en Tauride_ in Stuttgart, then back to Frankfurt for _Der ferne Klang_ and _Rodelinda_.

Now I just need to learn enough German to read this review of _Der ferne Klang_; the new production opened a few nights ago.


----------



## Don Fatale

On Saturday I'm seeing *Porgy and Bess* with (shock horror) white people singing, against the wishes of the Gershwin Estate. My first Porgy and looking forward to it.

In Budapest, Hungary of course. So long Budapest, it's been a great six months. 3/4 concerts or operas every week.

I think that's my opera season done, although I've said that before.


----------



## Bonetan

mountmccabe said:


> Next week I get to hear _Saul_, Händel's oratorio, performed by Philharmonia Baroque.
> 
> That's all for me until early May when I go to Germany for an opera trip (previously discussed in a different thread) where I get to see _Die Walküre_ in Frankfurt, _Tannhäuser_ in Munich, _Iphigenie en Tauride_ in Stuttgart, then back to Frankfurt for _Der ferne Klang_ and _Rodelinda_.
> 
> Now I just need to learn enough German to read this review of _Der ferne Klang_; the new production opened a few nights ago.


I'll be in Germany at that time as well & I have Die Walkure & Tannhauser on my list. I hope I'll run into you!


----------



## KitMurkit

They are going to make a Worldpremiere of an opera of modern composer Ludger Vollmer in Weimar, Germany. The opera is "The Circle", there was a movie and the book, now they bring it to the opera stage. The stage direction suppose to be very good. I do not know much more at the moment. Greetings from Germany! )


----------



## KitMurkit

The premiere of "The Circle" is on 04.05.2019 in Weimar.


----------



## Hiawatha

I went to La Boheme at the London Coliseum but the ticket arrived late so I had to go to London not knowing if I had a seat. As it turned out, I did have a seat and enjoyed the performance. But the theatre has apologised and given me a wonderful seat for the Merry Widow later this month. I would rate their dealings/concern with this matter 10 out of 10 and am very grateful. It is truly the people's opera!


----------



## brahmsgirl

14 April: The Merry Widow - Teatro dell'Opera di Roma.
Happy and excited to see that, I've seen this production (the same directing, staging, almost the same cast) last year/season in La Fenice -just pure fun, brilliant mood booster.


----------



## AlexD

5th May - Faust - a repeat of the live broadcast from the National Opera on the 30th April.

It's Gounoud's French version - which I know nothing about, but it looked good.


----------



## marceliotstein

Taking my daughter and her husband to see "Clemenza di Tito" at the Met on Thursday. I know she'll like it because she liked "Zauberflote" and knows how to prepare in advance by listening a lot. Her husband is intent on "experiencing it" (his first opera at the Met) without a lot of preparation so I'm concerned he will be bored. This is my first Mozart opera other than the "big four", and therefore also my first Mozart "opera seria". I have a feeling I'll like it a lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just got back from the Michigan Opera Theater Hansel and Gretel. It was awesome! My son, who liked Alcina a couple weeks ago, thought this production was way better. It was an opera with a puppet show embedded in it. And the sets were amazing. They had trees that moved around on the stage. These trees were like mature trees about 3 feet thick, of course they only had to show the trunk, but foliage hung from overhead. The singing was quite wonderful too. Quoting from *some of the comments online*,



> *The witch is 15 feet tall *and is inhabited by a male opera singer that is moving, turning and performing all human gestures while singing. The audience is in awe of the character and the performance. *The parents are double human height which gives Hansel & Gretel true size that of children.*





> The excellent staging surrounds the excellent singers with visual imagery that expands your experience. Do not miss this production Cancel something else you were going to if necessary - because you will not have this opportunity again in the near (or maybe even the far(future.)


*Here is a bit on what an amazing production this is*:



> Fons and Breiwick perform against oversized set pieces that make them seem truly small and vulnerable. All of the other characters, including their parents, are either represented with puppets or performed by singers in augmented costumes that are scaled to complement this illusion. This may be one of the most compelling and artistic bits of stage magic you'll ever see in the Motor City ...
> 
> Everything in this show is kinetic. In the first act, there is a scene-stealing cat that draws plenty of laughs. Later, as the worried father lights a lamp and tells about the evil child-eating witch who haunts the woods, the shadow he throws against the window curtain ominously shifts to clawed hands and his story is eerily illustrated in a foreshadowing of Act Two. There's also a mysterious crow that threads together the story from its cheerful opening to the dramatic conclusion, with a macabre twist that the Brothers Grimm would certainly enjoy.
> 
> Even the scenery is animated - the Act Two Witch Ride prelude is performed as the trees close in, shift position, and lower menacing, grasping branches. As Hansel and Gretel curl up together to wait for daylight, a benign old grandfather, The Sandman, sends them into a deep, restful sleep. A host of angels flutter above to guard them through the night, and when day breaks, they are gently awakened by the sylph-like Dew Fairy.


*An article explains the witch* in greater detail:



> The Witch. While performed by a live singer, traditionally a male, the character requires an additional three puppeteers to manage the 15 foot costume. Inside, the singer manages everything from the waist up, including an oversized prosthetic face, a huge headdress and arms twice the length of real arms. Three puppeteers manage the bottom, one to work the legs, one to make the costume rise up and down and one to make the whole thing move around.


Here is a video showing how it was done:





A fabulous production. This video of opening night reactions interspersed with scenes really sums it up.


----------



## kineno

Spending a week at the Met, starting April 29: the Ring and Dialogues des Carmélites!


----------



## Don Fatale

Dog sitting in Munich in May, which gives me the chance to see...

18th May, Un Ballo in Maschera, Staatsoper
23rd May, De Junge Lord (Henze), Gartnerplatz
25th May, Il Trittico, Staatsoper

If anyone is in Munich between 14th and 26 and would like to meet up whether for opera or coffee, let me know.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Don Fatale said:


> Dog sitting in Munich in May, which gives me the chance to see...
> 
> 18th May, Un Ballo in Maschera, Staatsoper
> 23rd May, De Junge Lord (Henze), Gartnerplatz
> 25th May, Il Trittico, Staatsoper
> 
> If anyone is in Munich between 14th and 26 and would like to meet up whether for opera or coffee, let me know.


I hope the dog enjoys the operas. :lol: Does it wear a muzzle so as not to bark during the performance?


----------



## Don Fatale

Fritz Kobus said:


> I hope the dog enjoys the operas. :lol: Does it wear a muzzle so as not to bark during the performance?


She's a very quiet dog, but as dog-friendly as Munich is, they still don't allow them in the opera... I don't think.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Don Fatale said:


> She's a very quiet dog, but as dog-friendly as Munich is, they still don't allow them in the opera... I don't think.


Only if its a service dog. When I saw a performance at Hill Auditorium last fall there was a service dog laying on the stage by one of the musicians.


----------



## mountmccabe

Don Fatale said:


> Dog sitting in Munich in May, which gives me the chance to see...
> 
> 18th May, Un Ballo in Maschera, Staatsoper
> 23rd May, De Junge Lord (Henze), Gartnerplatz
> 25th May, Il Trittico, Staatsoper
> 
> If anyone is in Munich between 14th and 26 and would like to meet up whether for opera or coffee, let me know.


My only night in Munich is the 9th! Alas.


----------



## Don Fatale

mountmccabe said:


> My only night in Munich is the 9th! Alas.


A pity. Hopefully one day we'll coincide. TC opera meetups seem to be disappearing, perhaps because operagoers are in such a minority on our forum.


----------



## sharkeysnight

Seeing David Alden's production of Otello here at the COC tomorrow, which has a pretty rad cast - excited to hear Russell Thomas, Gerald Finley, and Tamara Wilson. Taking my husband to his first opera, hopefully this one won't be too much for him but I don't think he'd go for La Boheme. I've heard nothing but terrific things about this production, though, so with any luck it should hold his attention.


----------



## mountmccabe

Not opera, but tonight I am hearing Deborah Voigt! She is singing songs by Zemlinsky, Grieg, Mahler, Cole Porter, and Lerner/Loewe.

More opera-related is tomorrow's concert with the San Francisco Symphony: Marek Janowski is conducting (instrumental) music from _Tristan und Isolde_ and _Tannhäuser_ in the second half of the program; the first half includes pieces by Mendelssohn and Bruch.


----------



## Roger Knox

sharkeysnight said:


> Seeing David Alden's production of Otello here at the COC tomorrow, which has a pretty rad cast - excited to hear Russell Thomas, Gerald Finley, and Tamara Wilson. Taking my husband to his first opera, hopefully this one won't be too much for him but I don't think he'd go for La Boheme. I've heard nothing but terrific things about this production, though, so with any luck it should hold his attention.


I'm going to this one tomorrow too. Studying up some on the work, which I haven't seen before.


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> Not opera, but tonight I am hearing Deborah Voigt! She is singing songs by Zemlinsky, Grieg, Mahler, Cole Porter, and Lerner/Loewe.


Oh my. I didn't hear the Mahler or the Cole Porter because I did not stay for the second half. Alas. Hopefully tonight is better!


----------



## Roger Knox

sharkeysnight said:


> Seeing David Alden's production of Otello here at the COC tomorrow, which has a pretty rad cast - excited to hear Russell Thomas, Gerald Finley, and Tamara Wilson . . . I've heard nothing but terrific things about this production,
> . . .


Last night's _Otello_ was terrific. Excellent voices and chemistry from Russell Thomas (Othello) and Tamara Wilson (Desdemona) in the Act 1 duet. Tamara's Willow Song in Act 4 was remarkable! Thomas captured both Othello's finer emotions and his anger. Finley was in fine voice and had remarkable stage presence, playing an Iago that dripped of evil. My first time attending _Otello_ and I was stunned at how great Verdi's choruses and orchestral composition are (conducted last night by Johannes Debus).


----------



## sharkeysnight

Agreed, a terrific production! We were sat in the back of the orchestra and it was still very impactful, though the onstage fire was a little annoying to look at while wearing glasses. I was really impressed by the lighting, which sounds like a backhanded compliment but the use of silhouettes was extremely clever, creating a secondary shadow play that commented on the shifting grounds of the characters. There was one particularly good moment where Iago was standing against the wall as Otello raged - standing in the giant shadow of the monster he'd created - and in other places characters were often standing against the huge shadows of others. I've never seen that done before and it was smart and memorable.

Musically it was flawless. Even my husband, who was squirming towards the end, said it sounded note-perfect. All the performers were tasked with singing while lying down - Finley in particular sounded amazing as he crawled on his stomach to the edge of the stage during his piece about evil (that must've been a really striking piece of direction for people sitting front and center). Seconding the Willow Song, and Tamara's overall handle on her character - my heart broke a little in act three when she stopped and turned at the door and sang, "Oh, this is one of your jokes" or whatever it is she says. Three huge voices filling three huge characters.

I might have to warm up more to the piece itself, I have to admit to feeling about the same towards it as I do towards the other Verdis I've seen - admirable but not gripping - though the dexterity of Verdi's writing for the orchestra is really stunning here. There are so many details to pore over. Something I'd be curious to read about is the relation of the accompaniment to the singers, because sometimes it almost seemed like the relation between whose melody the orchestra was supporting had a thematic element. It may have been coincidence, but at times it almost seemed to suggest that the plot was essentially pre-ordained, as if, musically, the opera is Iago's.

One great moment that will stick with me: we were sitting at the back of the orchestra section, so faces weren't too sharp, but at the very end Iago, sitting in half-shadow, turns to look out at the audience as the light fades and it seemed almost like he was grinning and looking directly in our direction. It was extremely eerie.


----------



## Roger Knox

I was in the fifth circle in a central seat near the front, and it was fine. A singer in my choir said this morning that Gerald Finley is now considered a great artist both in opera and in recital. For me your comments about Iago ring true. There is foretelling in the plot, libretto, and music. I think in this production Iago comes across as a _*force*_, aware of what's going to happen. The orchestra in late Verdi has more of a "voice" because of Wagner's example, though the music doesn't sound like Wagner's.


----------



## Don Fatale

Roger Knox said:


> I was in the fifth circle in a central seat near the front, and it was fine. A singer in my choir said this morning that Gerald Finley is now considered a great artist both in opera and in recital. For me your comments about Iago ring true. There is foretelling in the plot, libretto, and music. I think in this production Iago comes across as a _*force*_, aware of what's going to happen. The orchestra in late Verdi has more of a "voice" because of Wagner's example, though the music doesn't sound like Wagner's.


Surely Wagner (had he been alive) might have had some grudging respect for this work.


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Marriage of Figaro, at Covent Garden, for my 18th birthday! Simon Keenlyside as Count Almaviva, Julia Kleiter as the Countess, Christian Gerhaher as Figaro, Joelle Harvey as Susanna, and Kangmin Justin Kim.









Then, in August, I'm going to see Don Giovanni in Prague, at the Estates Theatre, where it was first performed in 1787.


----------



## Telramund

Got a few planned:
- June: Der fliegende Holländer in Stuttgart (horrible production but Lundgren as Holländer is worth it) & Traviata in Munich with Domingo as Giorgio (will be my first time hearing his baritone) & Tristan in Berlin (Schager as Tristan is just incredible)
- July: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg in Munich
- August: Lohengrin in Bayreuth (looking very much forward to Netrebko's Elsa)


----------



## Don Fatale

Sunday 26th May (that's today!) I have *Der Fleigende Hollander* in *Ulm*, Germany. No idea of cast and production. I'm only there because it's en-route between Munich (where I've been staying) and Memmingen airport, where I take a flight the following day. Hopefully Ulm and its opera offer will delight. I've enjoyed operas, and the general experience in provincial German cities before, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## mountmccabe

I'm currently in Thailand, but when I get back San Francisco Opera's summer season starts.

My first is the final dress rehearsal for Orlando. The opening night of Carmen. Next up is the FDR and opening night of Rusalka. This is the one I'm most excited for as the cast includes Rachel Willis-Sørensen, Brandon Jovanovich, and Jamie Barton.


----------



## Don Fatale

Next for me... a very familiar opera in a country with the newest of names North Macedonia.

28th May
Skopje, North Macedonia
La Traviata

then a two hour train ride, quite scenic apparently

29th May
Sofia, Bulgaria
Un Ballo in Maschera


----------



## Hiawatha

I was at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden yesterday for an afternoon performance of Tosca.

Very enjoyable.

The reviews have been on a 3 star to 5 star range.

This was one of the better ones:

https://www.theupcoming.co.uk/2019/05/28/tosca-at-the-royal-opera-house-theatre-review-2/

Another one here:

https://www.standard.co.uk/go/london/arts/tosca-review-royal-opra-house-a4158731.html


----------



## ugen64

I'm making it to the closing night of Rusalka and *maybe* Orlando as well, in SF (depends on how jet lagged I feel straight off a flight from London).

I was planning to go to Santa Fe this summer until Lisette Oropesa canceled on Pearl Fishers (announced months ago). I think my next opera will be instead... Manon at the Met starring Oropesa!


----------



## The Conte

My next one is Tosca this Saturday at the ROH.

N.


----------



## Don Fatale

War and Peace at Covent Garden on 23rd July.


----------



## mountmccabe

ugen64 said:


> I'm making it to the closing night of Rusalka and *maybe* Orlando as well, in SF (depends on how jet lagged I feel straight off a flight from London).


I have a ticket for that closing night _Orlando_. I saw the final dress rehearsal and it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Macbeth on july 4th at the "vlaamse opera" in Antwerp (Belgium)

trailer =>


----------



## Rogerx

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Macbeth on july 4th at the "vlaamse opera" in Antwerp (Belgium)
> 
> trailer =>


Me too , not so keen.


----------



## Dongiovanni

27 June: Aida
29 June: Il Trovatore
Arena di Verona


----------



## perempe

Tannhäuser in Erkel Theatre in May.

I saw Porgy and Bess on Wednesday. I managed to have one of the best seats with the least expensive ticket. People from NY sat next to me, even they were impressed with the performance. they played the finale again as an encore.

how did this thread sink?


----------



## ganio

The Ring Cycle at the Opéra Bastille, Rheingold in May.


----------



## AlexD

Fidelio - being broadcast into my local cinema from the Royal Opera House at the end of March.


----------



## Sieglinde

Hopefully, Don Carlo in Graz, but only in June. We plan to go there for a hatmaking course and want to time it to get an opera night


----------



## Annied

I've not long returned from a trip to Munich where I heard my favourite, Joseph Calleja, in "Tosca". He was appearing with Harteros and Schrott, two more Munich favourites. They didn't disappoint and it was an excellent evening all round.


----------



## ugen64

I've got tickets to the first performance of Jenufa at Covent Garden later this month, w/ Asmik Grigorian + Karita Mattila and conducted by Vladimir Jurowski. Later that week, it's Lisette Oropesa in Munich singing Lucia di Lammermoor...!


----------



## Ofekaaa

The Barber of Seville, Today....


----------



## marceliotstein

Der Flieglinde Hollander, at the Met on Tuesday. Very psyched. Bryn Terfel couldn't make it, but I'll be there.


----------



## mountmccabe

Seattle Symphony concert next week includes the end of Salome, with Gun-Brit Barkmin, Peter Bronder, and Michaela Martens. This selection begins with her dance.

I have a ticket for Maria Stuarda at the Met in April.
In May I have a ticket for La bohème from Seattle Opera.

I have been lazy on getting rid of tickets and still have tickets for Scylla et Glaucus, Treemonshia, and Der fliegende Holländer (semi-staged with SFS) back in San Francisco, but there is no way I'm going to get back for those events. I do hope to make the SFO June season.


----------



## mountmccabe

mountmccabe said:


> Seattle Symphony concert next week includes the end of Salome, with Gun-Brit Barkmin, Peter Bronder, and Michaela Martens. This selection begins with her dance.
> 
> I have a ticket for Maria Stuarda at the Met in April.
> In May I have a ticket for La bohème from Seattle Opera.
> 
> I have been lazy on getting rid of tickets and still have tickets for Scylla et Glaucus, Treemonshia, and Der fliegende Holländer (semi-staged with SFS) back in San Francisco, but there is no way I'm going to get back for those events. I do hope to make the SFO June season.


As expected, that Seattle Symphony concert was cancelled, along with all other events of over 250 people through March (currently applies to three Washington counties, including King).

I mostly expect the Met and Broadway will shut down before April, meaning I wouldn't be making that trip. Alas. I hope people stay safe.


----------



## pianozach

I don't know if this counts, as I'm conducting from the piano in the pit, but *The Grand Duke* opened this weekend, and plays for another two.


----------



## perempe

I saw Stephen, the King a week ago in Erkel Theatre.


----------

